# Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !



## Spinn&Jerk (6. November 2007)

Hallo Boardies,
dachte mir das wir vielleicht mal ein Thread machen in dem man das Gewicht und die Länge der von anderen leuten gefangenen Fische schätzt. #6

Macht bestimmt Spaß und man kann sich auch selber testen wie man schätzen kann |kopfkrat

Also schätz was das Zeug hält wer lust hat muss unbedingt auch ein Foto einstellen und die anderen raten mal eine Weile  .
Danke das 3 Tage nach einstellen das Rätsel gelöst werden kann.

mfg Marvin |wavey:

Ps:Ich fange gleich mal an was schätzt ihr wiegt dieser Zander und wie lang ist er.?





Viel Spaß!


----------



## Taxidermist (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze den oben gezeigten Zander 85cm und ca.7 Kg.

Taxidermist


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Okay wer schätzt noch!?
In 3 Tagen je nach dem löse ich auf .!

mfg marvin


----------



## Steffen90 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78cm und ca.9 pfund


----------



## wasser-ralf (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Laß mich raten,

84 cm und 4,1 kg ?


----------



## push357 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich würd mal sagen : 75cm / 8 Pfund


----------



## rob (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

75 und 4 kilo!


----------



## Carphunter' (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

89,2cm un 4,975kg^^


----------



## heinzi (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

83cm und 5,1 kg, stimmt bestimmt )


----------



## bacalo (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo,

schätze den Prachtburschen auf 88 cm mit satten 7,00 Kg.

Petri zu diesem schönen Fisch!


Gruß
Peter


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schätze ihn auf 87cm und 14 pfund|kopfkrat


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

oder 75 - 90cm und 8 - 15 pfd.:m


----------



## Maurice (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80cm 12 pfund


----------



## mot67 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

89cm 8kg


----------



## zandertex (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

82,6 cm.6,187 kg.Hast du ihn selbst gefangen?


----------



## Hefti (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moinsen
Ich schätz mal 70cm und 6,5 Pfund.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## mipo (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo 


Sag mal  92 cm und 17 Pfund. Hab  doch recht oder?


----------



## Cachmoor (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo,
ich würde schätzen 93cm lang und 8.85 kg schwer.


----------



## Blinker Mann (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin,moin


91cm 8700g


----------



## Dorschminister (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

168cm und 29kg


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



zandertex schrieb:


> 82,6 cm.6,187 kg.Hast du ihn selbst gefangen?



Ja habe ich am Möhnesee.
Auf Slotti S Flusskönig.

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich würde sagen: 73cm und 4 kilo


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> 168cm und 29kg



Ich kann dir sagen das du falsch liegst!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Was meint ihr denn wann ich auflösen soll?
Habt ihr dannach auch was auf Lager?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

is schon irgendwer nah dran??


----------



## kingandre88 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

86 cm und 7,2 kg#h


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja es sind schon welche nahe dran.

mfg Marvin

Wann den auflösen und hat noch einer danach was?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösen!!!!!!

ich will auch mal ein foto reinmachen


----------



## Checco (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

79cm und 5 Kilo


----------



## jkc (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Tu doch mal ein Foto rein, wo der Fisch ganz drauf ist:q.
Ich sage 82 cm, bei 6500 g?

Auf jeden ein krasser Fisch, meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Okay hier ist nochmal der Zander.





Er ist 78cm und wiegt 4kg 8pfd. gefangen im Wamler Becken am Möhnesee auf einen 15cm Slotti S in Flusskönig am 21g Erie Jig.Manchmal sieht es anders aus als es ist.Ich bin eine sehr kleine,schmale Person auf dem ersten Bild normale gehalten auf diesem Bild vorgehalten. |rolleyes

@ Carpcatcher du bist dran #h

mfg Marvin


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Die 3 besten von euch,die am nächsten dran waren sind.
Steffen90,Rob und carpcatcher177.

Wer ist jetzt dran mit Bild.
Wir sollten das unbedingt absprechen wer dran ist wenn 2 oder 2 gleichseitig machen dann wird das unübersichtlich.
Also immer nur einer  oder?
Carpcatcher ist jezt dran wer dann will muss jemand sagen!

mfg Marvin

Ist das okay?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo Schätzer,
was ist los?
Hat keiner ein Bild/Rätsel für uns?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

doch!!!







Wie viel Pfund hatte dieser Schuppi?? (hab ihn nit gemessen)

viel Spaß


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der hat 8Pf ung 60cm


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wo sind hier die Marktschreier fürs Schätzen:vik:

Weiter weiter Leute


----------



## Hefti (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moinsen
Ich schätz mal 9,5 Pfund.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

kleiner tipp:
Ihr liegt beide noch ein bisschen weg


----------



## duck_68 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

14,5 Pfund


----------



## duck_68 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hätte da auch was:


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img86.*ih.us/img86/2096/kopievonkopievoncimg013dc6.jpg[/URL]

Hier ist nur das genaue Gewicht bekannt!


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img231.*ih.us/img231/6017/hecht1hm6.jpg[/URL]

und von diesem hier ist nur die genaue Länge bekannt....


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Oki ich löse denn mein s auf sonst kommt es durcheinander

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Martin Obelt...

Der Fisch hatte 14 Pfund!!!!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Oki nun zum Hecht!

Ich schätze das unterste Bild: *95 cm*

*Im obersten : 10 Pfund*


----------



## duck_68 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

:m:m

Danke für die Blumen:l


----------



## duck_68 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Oki nun zum Hecht!
> 
> Ich schätze das unterste Bild: *95 cm*
> 
> *Im obersten : 10 Pfund*



Beide Male knapp vorbei


Ey, Du hast die 8 auf 10 Pfund geändert - jetzt bist Du weiter wech


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Heißt das ich lieg zu hoch ???


----------



## duck_68 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mit 10 Pfund - ja


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Okay Leute ich freue mich das es euch allen Spaß macht aber wir müssen eis beachten,
*Es kann und sollte immer nur einer ein Bild reinstellen weil es sonst unübersichtlich wird.
Bitte denkt daran wir melden am besten immer wer als nächstes ist.
jetzt ist der hecht dran und wer will dann? |rolleyes

So ist es besser sonst wirds komisch 

Freue mich das es allen Spaß macht!

Zum hecht er hat 12pfd. sag ich mal #c

mfg Marvin

Ps:Wer ist auch dafür das immer nur einer dran ist?
*


----------



## Angelmati (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Bin dafür das nue einer dran ist!
Wenn noch keiner was hat dann bin ich der Nächste????


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Angelmati schrieb:


> Bin dafür das nue einer dran ist!
> Wenn noch keiner was hat dann bin ich der Nächste????



Okay Angelmati ist nächster und genau so können wir das machen das man es vorher abspricht.
Für alle Angelmati ist nächster.
Und wir sprechen es am besten erst nach Angelmatis Bild ab wer dann ist weil es sonst zu unübersichtlich wird  .
Besser ist es.. 

mfg Marvin


----------



## duck_68 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Zum hecht er hat 12pfd. sag ich mal #c
> 
> 
> [/SIZE][/SIZE][/B]




Zu schwer


Damit es nicht durcheinander kommt, löse ich mal auf:

der erste Hecht hatte genau 4220g

der zweite war genau 102cm lang

#h#h#h


----------



## Steffen90 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der erste hecht hat ca. 6 pfund.
der zweite 102cm


----------



## Steffen90 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schei.. da war ich zu spät


----------



## Angelmati (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So jetzt kommt meins !!
Jetzt wird es ein wenig schwerer!
Der ist nicht so groß und deshalb auch nicht so leicht zu erraten !


Und los gehts!:m:m


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3pfd. sag ich mal und lass das jetzt mal bis ein paar mehr Tipps abgegeben wurden sind so 5-10 Tipps denke ich mal 

mfg marvin

3pfd.!!!


----------



## wasser-ralf (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann versuche ich's mal.

Schätze so 1,2 Kg - stimmt's


----------



## Angelmati (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Naaaaa 
Soooo klein ist er dann auch nicht !
Kann sein das er neben mir so klein wirkt!


----------



## Hefti (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moinsen
Schätz den Karpfen auf 50cm und 4 Pfund.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Blink* (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze auch mal auf: untermaßig |supergri






p.s.: Ein bischen spass muss sein |wavey:


p.p.s.: 50cm und 4 pfund ? ist der bei den weight watchers ? |supergri


----------



## carpcatcher07 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Karpfen: 45 cm und 1,5 kg  Mein erster Versuch hier


----------



## wasser-ralf (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



> Naaaaa
> Soooo klein ist er dann auch nicht !
> Kann sein das er neben mir so klein wirkt!


wir wohl so sein, wollte nicht anecken. 

Also noch mal - 2,3 Kg?


----------



## Angelmati (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2 3 noch und ich löse auf!
Untermaßig???
NEEE


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1250gramm schätz ich jetzt mal aus dem Bauch herraus|kopfkrat


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich würde jetzt glatt auf 5pfd. schätzen . Korrigiere mich von 3 auf 5pfd.

mfg Marvin


----------



## Steffen90 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,65kg und 47cm


----------



## Angelmati (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Gut ich lös dann mal auf !!
Einigewaren sehr knapp dran!
Der karpfen war 47cm lang und wog exakt 2 kilo


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schön das macht echt Spaß man kann da echt was lernen?
Wer will?
Wenn keiner was hat dann mache ich  okay?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Angelmati (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jop mach du wenn dann keiner dann bin ich morgen vllt wieder dran??


----------



## wasser-ralf (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OK, dann mach es!!


----------



## Steffen90 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Angelmati schrieb:


> Gut ich lös dann mal auf !!
> Einigewaren sehr knapp dran!
> Der karpfen war 47cm lang und wog exakt 2 kilo


wieso knapp dran?
länge hat gestimmt... wie auch bei dem zander.
nur am gewicht muss ich noch arbeiten...


----------



## Angelmati (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Deswegen ja knapp!!!
Länge war Top nur das Gewicht halt!!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So viel Spaß.





Nächstes mal ist Angelmatti wieder dran !

mfg Marvin

Ps:Ich warte 5-10 Tipps ab dann gibst auflösung


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mit Länge und gewicht bitte.
Achja der schwarze Fleck ist meine Name der ist TopSecret 

mfg Marvin


----------



## Angelmati (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag mal 57cm bei 1,2 kilo! ,)


----------



## Steffen90 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56cm und 1,2kg


----------



## nemles (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Maximal 53cm und 1,045 KG schwer,

Gruß und Petri,
Tom


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Kleiner Tipp:
Mehr von beiden wieviel sag ich aber nicht ratet dann löse ich gleich auf .
Los Leute 

mfg Marvin


----------



## nemles (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jetzt sach nich, das der über 60cm hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|supergri|supergri





Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Oki ich löse denn mein s auf sonst kommt es durcheinander
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Martin Obelt...
> 
> Der Fisch hatte 14 Pfund!!!!


 

und mein tipp
gefangen im hubertus schröder teich:vik:|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösung!
Der Hecht hatte wirklich nach wiegen und Messen
68cm und 1,8kg.
hier noch ein Fotot von ihm.





So wer ist jetzt dran?
Angelmati oder???

mfg Marvin


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3 1/2 Pfund!


----------



## Carphunter' (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hab auch noch n kleines pic. is zwar scho etwas her aba naja. hab nur länge gemessen.#h


----------



## Steffen90 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der hat genau 63cm


----------



## Carphunter' (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> der hat genau 63cm


mann bist du guut. bloß 1cm zuviel. war aba net schwer oder^^


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> 3 1/2 Pfund!



Und ich rätsel hier noch an dem 2 Kilo -Karpfen rum?
Das müsst Ihr hintereinander machen sonst weiss man ja nicht, was gemeint ist!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (8. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carphunter' schrieb:


> mann bist du guut. bloß 1cm zuviel. war aba net schwer oder^^



Du musst auch anderen mal die Zeit lassen zu raten am besten wird immer 5-10 Tipps abgewartet und dann wird aufgelöst!

Der karpfen wurde schon aufgelöst |rolleyes

WICHTIG:
Lasst 5-10 Leute Tippen #6 und sagt bescheid wer als nächstes Foto reinsetzt!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (8. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So hier wieder was für euch!
Länge und Gewicht müssen erraten werden !
Viel Spaß .







mfg Marvin


----------



## Steffen90 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69cm und 15 pfund


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> und mein tipp
> gefangen im hubertus schröder teich:vik:|supergri|supergri|supergri


 

|kopfkrat nö im Kleinen Moorsee :m


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65cm und 12 Pfund


----------



## Angelmati (8. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

62cm und 13 pfund


----------



## rob (8. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 und 5,5 kilo:m


----------



## aichi (8. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48cm 1kg


----------



## Hai2 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67cm 11pfund


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (9. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Okay ich löse auf er hat genau 78cm und 9kg !

mfg Marvin

Wer setzt als nächstes ein Bild rein ?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich hab noch eins 

mein spiegler ausm Sommer!!!












Wieder nur das Gewicht!!!


----------



## Stutenandy (9. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Glatte 8,37 Pfund


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (9. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage,

9kg und 75cm !

mfg Marvin


----------



## Angelmati (9. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11 KG bei 78cm würde ich sagen!


----------



## duck_68 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6,325 kg


----------



## Hai2 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

stolze 15 pfund^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

knappe 17pf.


----------



## Steffen90 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18 pfund und 73cm


----------



## rob (9. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6,234 kilo:q


----------



## LUKA$ (9. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So beteilige mich jetzt auch mal würde sagen 15 pfund und melde mich schon mal für´s nächste Bild an!!


----------



## Hai2 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja is klar Lukas#t ,wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil guck ma n bissl weiter oben|supergri


----------



## vorzugsfischer (9. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ganz genau 10,5 kilo


----------



## Gufi Angler (10. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich kreig die pics aus irgendeinem grund nicht hierrein Ich klick auf Button nichts gescheiht #c. hätte da 2mega forellen für euch


----------



## Angelmati (10. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So gehts : http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## LUKA$ (10. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ Hai2
sorry das ich deinen Beitrag überlesen hab und selbst wenn darf ich dann nicht auch davon ausgehen das der Fisch 15 pfund  wiegt?? ;+|gr::r


----------



## aichi (10. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17 Pfund schätz ich mal


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> Ich kreig die pics aus irgendeinem grund nicht hierrein Ich klick auf Button nichts gescheiht #c. hätte da 2mega forellen für euch


 
Fotos bei www.myimg.de hochladen und den von unten 3 Link kopieren und dann einfach in die normale Antwort einfügen so etwa.

Hier sind meine Forellen

Hier kommt der Link hin!

mfg ?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann kommt denn nu die Auflösung ?? Ich sag dann einfach mal 71cm und 15Pfund


----------



## Hai2 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@Lukas: Klar darfst du davon ausgehen...war ja nur ein Hinweis!^^


----------



## Gufi Angler (10. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Danke nochmal an euch alle für die Hilfe wie gesagt hier kommen die prachtexemplare:

http://www.myimg.de/?img=Forrelle5b9b8.jpg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jez brauchste nur noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











nur dein pic funzt nit


----------



## Gufi Angler (10. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

gagge -.- has du vllt icq ich schiks dir und du kanns es reinstellen weil wen auf dieusen button drücke um das bild einzufügen passiert nixx


----------



## Gufi Angler (10. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da ich Hoffe jetzt klappt es:


----->>

Sry wegen Meinen Augen wollte grade Blinzeln


----------



## Gufi Angler (10. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Endlich hats geklappt nach einigen veruschen Viel spaß beim schätzen |wavey:


----------



## Blinker Mann (10. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hallo

beide ein gewicht von 8500g

petri


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (10. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin...

Ich Ich schätz so das beide Zusammen 12.5 Kg wiegen.....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## aichi (11. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich denke dass dass beide 10 kg haben


----------



## Hai2 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

links 7,5 kilo und rechts 5,8 macht 13,3kilo


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (11. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schätze zusammen haben die Gute 12,45 kg 

mfg Marvin

Auflösung??


----------



## Gufi Angler (11. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Beide Zussamen hatten 12,55Kg~25Pfund

gefangen auf Berkley Powerbeit Chunky Chartesue ca.3cm über grund angeboten


----------



## aichi (11. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ach schade, da hab ich mich ja um über 2kg verschätzt:c


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (11. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Um 100g Habe ich mich verschätzt !
Oh Gott wie knapp!

Wer hat noch ein Bild?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Hai2 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*







bittesehr^^


----------



## Angelmati (11. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

76cm und 3 kilo???


----------



## tomry1 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ach ich schätze mal so 20kg und 153cm richtig<?




nagut dann doch eher 8,7 Pfund und 107 cm


----------



## jaeger (11. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

98cm, 4,9kg, tot.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

82cm und 7 Pfund


----------



## Hai2 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja tot...hat nen rapala magnum weggeschluckt. Geschmeckt hat er trotzdem, danke der nachfrage.


----------



## aichi (11. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80cm und 4kg


----------



## hechtschaedl (11. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

84 cm und 4,75 kg


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



jaeger schrieb:


> 98cm, 4,9kg, tot.



Sowas brauchen wir hier nicht wieder #d !

Zu dem Hecht 86cm und 5 kg sieht aus wie Bodden  ???

mfg Marvin #c


----------



## jaeger (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Sowas brauchen wir hier nicht wieder #d !




Hast Recht. Entschuldigung.


----------



## magic feeder (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich möchte an dieser stelle nicht schätzen.............aber der zander ist klasse.....super fisch und petri heil


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



jaeger schrieb:


> Hast Recht. Entschuldigung.



Finde ich super von dir das du das einsiehst!
 :m

Welcher Zander?
Meiner?

mfg Marvin |supergri


----------



## LUKA$ (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

85cm 4,8kg


----------



## Koghaheiner (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

91 cm, 5,3 Kg

gruss Kogha


----------



## Steffen90 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

94cm und 6,35kg


----------



## Gufi Angler (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

97cm 6.2kg?


----------



## Hai2 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösung: 86cm 3,75kg also circa 7 1/2 Pfund

Ich denke FischAndy und aichi waren am nächsten dran habt ihr neue Fotos?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay, hab dann auch mal ein Bild zum Raten. Gewicht+Länge |pfisch:sind bekannt#6.

http://img149.*ih.us/img149/1102/hhhhhue9.jpg

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/6727/gggggym1.jpg


----------



## Steffen90 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schwer zu schätzen... ohne grosartige vergleichsmöglichkeit...
ich sag mal 59cm und 5,1kg


----------



## tomry1 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4,58 kg und 68 cm meine Schätzung...


----------



## Gufi Angler (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72cm 9kg


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65cm bei 7,8kg !

mfg Marvin


----------



## FischAndy1980 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> schwer zu schätzen... ohne grosartige vergleichsmöglichkeit...


 
dann mal der gleiche Fisch... hoffe so ists etwas besser|kopfkrat

http://img403.*ih.us/img403/4445/xxxxxdf6.jpg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10 kg und 75cm !!


----------



## jaeger (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69cm und 7kg


----------



## Alex.k (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71cm und 7,96kg


----------



## FischAndy1980 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> 10 kg und 75cm !!


 

ok, du bist dran...
leg noch 500gramm und 3 cm oben drauf:m



21Pfd und 78cm ist richtig


----------



## LUKA$ (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok wenn niemand was dagegen hat mach ich einfach mal weiter^^ ist ne Nase leider ist  nur die Länge bekannt so, viel Spass beim Schätzen


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42cm, nich besonders groß -.-


----------



## LUKA$ (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ jonny walker da verschätzt du dich aber die is größer vielleicht erkennt man es hier 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 besser #6|supergri


----------



## Steffen90 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

51cm?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59cm
knapp 3 pf.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

die wiegt doch nie im leben 3 pfund !!^^
die die ich im durchschnitt fang wiegen ca. 2 pfund und die sieht nich größer aus als die die ich fange ^^


----------



## Hai2 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56cm....


----------



## Angelmati (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

54cm würede ich sagen!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

46cm, mein letztes angebot^^


----------



## Gufi Angler (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

51cm 3pfund


----------



## LUKA$ (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Glückwunsch der Sieg geht an Angelmati #6#6#6#6|schild-g


----------



## jaeger (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53 war noch nicht!


----------



## jaeger (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

oha. zu langsam..


----------



## Angelmati (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Juhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhhahahahahhauahuahauhuhuhuhahahhaahahah Gewonnen


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Und wer hat noch ein Foto?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Steffen90 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich hätte da eins


----------



## Angelmati (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann mal los!!!!


----------



## Steffen90 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nur das Gewicht!


----------



## Gufi Angler (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

24Pfund?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|kopfkrat20Pfund tippe ich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18pfund


----------



## Angelmati (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

22 pfund !!!!!!!!


----------



## Siegkaner (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze mal 14 Pfund


----------



## Steffen90 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dorsch888 war am dichtesten dran. der karpfen hat 17pfund und 250g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii gewonnen


----------



## aichi (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hey, da hatte ich ja gar keine Zeit zu raten. :c:c:c:c
Könnten wir nicht immer einen Tag vergehen lassen bis wir auflösen?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



aichi schrieb:


> Hey, da hatte ich ja gar keine Zeit zu raten. :c:c:c:c
> Könnten wir nicht immer einen Tag vergehen lassen bis wir auflösen?



Finde ich eine Super Idee,wer siehts noch so? #6

Wer hat denn noch ein Bildchen für uns? ;+

mfg Marvin


----------



## angelemanze (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

92cm- 4900 grämmchen- petri an dein erfolg


----------



## Steffen90 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



aichi schrieb:


> Hey, da hatte ich ja gar keine Zeit zu raten. :c:c:c:c
> Könnten wir nicht immer einen Tag vergehen lassen bis wir auflösen?


einen tag?! ich hab lieber eben gleich aufgelöst weil ich eig. heute abend vom pc weg wollte... wie gesagt... eigendlich...
wenns einen tasg dauert geht der thread unter und verschiedene leute meckern eventuell.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> ok, du bist dran...
> leg noch 500gramm und 3 cm oben drauf:m
> 
> 
> ...


 

jeeeehhhhhh ich bin gut 

zum Schuppi....also ich hätte 20 geschätzt ganz ehrlich, der sieht bisschen größer aus als 18!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hier was zum schätzen, ein hecht den ich diesen sommer gefangen hab...........leider sind die maße unbekannt und die ungewissheit quält mich schon das ganze jahr !!!
ich weiß, is nich grad der größte, hab ihn aber auf SICHTmit 18er mono gefangen, was ihn meiner meinung nach zu was besonderen macht (zumindest für mich)^^

wäre nett von euch wenn ihr euch dazu äußern würdet!#h


----------



## Gufi Angler (13. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mit ner 0.18??? wars du mit ner match oder picker unterwegs naja diggen respekt naja ich schätz ma 4kg und ca 75cm


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Okay 1 Tag ist zu lange !
Hast schon Recht.

Zum Hecht 72cm und 3kg !

mfg Marvin

Aber mega geil das du den auf Sicht gefangen hast und ein Foto hast wie er da noch steht!


----------



## Hai2 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78cm 2,75kg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80cm und 3,2 Kilo


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

79 cm und 7 Pfund


----------



## jaeger (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

83cm und 3,5kg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ gufi angler
hab ´den hecht zufällig beim leichten spinnen auf bafos in nem kleinen mittelgebirgsbach entdeckt^^, der drill war garnicht mal so schwer wie ich gedacht hab!

danke für alle einschätzungen! die letzte einschätzung gefällt übrigens am besten:q


----------



## Hai2 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Okay ma wieder was mit bekanntem Maß (Länge):


----------



## AltBierAngler (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40cm 1,5Kilo


----------



## Gufi Angler (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

44cm und 650gr.


----------



## schrauber78 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29cm würd ich mal sagen


----------



## jaeger (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37,5cm


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34cm und 467gramm^^, schöner twister!


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

47cm und 1510g^^


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37,6 und 1,1kg

mfg Marvin


----------



## Hai2 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Einer ist ganz vorbei, ich löse nachdem ich vom Training wieder da bin auf.(ca 23.00)


----------



## Steffen90 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27cm würde ich tippen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Bin mal gespannt^^


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Man das ist voll Spannend weil man das,da nicht so richtig erkennen kann!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Hai2 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hehe okay es sind...



....exakt...



...35cm!  Johnnie Walker hat das rennen gemacht.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So hab auch noch ein Bild für euch Länge und Gewicht ist vorhanden
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Hai2 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33cm bei 345gr


----------



## duck_68 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

8,75m bei 7500kg


----------



## fantazia (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> 44cm und 650gr.


nen barsch über 40cm mit nur 650gramm hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## jaeger (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

300g, 30cm


----------



## LUKA$ (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35cm, 380gr.


----------



## höcht (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29 cm und 273


----------



## höcht (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

löß doch dann mal auf ich hätt auch noch n schönes foto


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Die Plötze hat 36cm und 400g!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

26cm 325gr.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38cm.......


----------



## Gufi Angler (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



fantazia schrieb:


> nen barsch über 40cm mit nur 650gramm hab ich noch nie gesehen.



ja es feht mir grade auch auf |bigeyes wie sehr ich mich da doch verschätzt habe nya ich bin halt nich so gut in schätzen^^


----------



## Steffen90 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

335g und 33cm


----------



## aichi (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ Steffen90 zu: wenns einen tasg dauert geht der thread unter und verschiedene leute meckern eventuell.


Bin ich hier der einzige der jeden Tag in die Arbeit geht und dem es lieber wäre man hätte mehr Zeit als von 10 Uhr vormittags bis 15Uhr Nachmittags, wo ja normalerweise die meisten in der Arbeit sind?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich denke wir sind uns alle einig:

AUFLÖSEN!!!


----------



## Gufi Angler (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösung?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja.... das steht doch da^^


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (16. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja okay es sind genau 38cm und 750g


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (16. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wer ist jetzt dran!?
Ps:Sorry habe voll die Auflösung verpennt 

mfg Marvin


----------



## höcht (16. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich ma dann ma


----------



## höcht (16. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*






da funzt was nid wenn ichs bild kopiern will


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

yahoooooo!

gewonnen^^ zum zweiten mal hintereinander!!:m


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

da ich ja bereits zum 2. mal hintereinander gewonnen hab, nem ich mir einfach mal ganz frech das recht, was neues zum schätzen hochzuladen^^

hier ein hübscher fang aus dem letzten mittelmeer urlaub 07
ist doch mal was anderes oder ?#h


----------



## höcht (16. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

8 cm und 30-40g


----------



## Blinker Mann (16. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin moin

10 cm  95g


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (16. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

14cm und 120g!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17cm und 100 gramm


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15cm und 90g


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

da ich morgen den ganzen tag angeln bin, löse ich jetzt wohl besser auf^^

es sind 14cm!!
der sieg geht an Spinn&Jerk!!!


----------



## aichi (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Sag mal geht hier Freitag abends keiner weg? Jetzt geb ich auf mit diesem Thread, bin wohl mit 21Jahren zu alt dafür weil ich nicht Nachmittags von der Schule nach hause komme.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



aichi schrieb:


> Sag mal geht hier Freitag abends keiner weg? Jetzt geb ich auf mit diesem Thread, bin wohl mit 21Jahren zu alt dafür weil ich nicht Nachmittags von der Schule nach hause komme.



Wie meinste das jetzt?
Klar Freitag ist immer Disco oder Party wieso? |wavey:
Also dann habe ich ja gut getippt wer hat noch ein Bild?

mfg Marvin


----------



## höcht (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so jetzt mach ich dann ma nur länge bekannt


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67cm würde ich sagen!


----------



## Hai2 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so um die 73cm


----------



## Steffen90 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

87cm tipp ich


----------



## AK_894 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Tipp mal 71,5 cm


----------



## crazyFish (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm ich tippe auf 68cm


----------



## Angelmati (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

74 cm hatta


----------



## hugo b (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätz mal 83cm und 5kg


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69cm hat er ganz (sicher) 

mfg Marvin


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage 82cm  #h


----------



## höcht (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

soll ich auflösn?


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jaaaa bitte:vik:


----------



## höcht (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78 cm


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Sehr schöner Fisch.
Wo hast du den denn gefangen?

mfg Marvin


----------



## höcht (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

n weiher von einem bekannten. Dort is so n fang nix sooo besonderes.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nichts gegen dich, will auch keinen streit provozieren!!
ist auch nich böse gemeint...aber so ein stör-fang is allgemein(meiner meinung nach)
überhaupt nix besonders, wegen forellenpuff....-.-


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (17. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Finde ich schon.
Ich fange sowas nie und finde auch nicht das man die in Massen fängt höre nur selten von Stören.

mfg Marvin


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Erst mal meinen Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Thread. Tolle Idee und für den bevorstehenden Winter sicher auch ein guter Lückenbüßer und Gelegenheit, die zurückliegenden Fänge aufzuarbeiten. 

Ein weiterer Glückwunsch, wie das hier abläuft. Alle haben Spass, es gibt keinen Stress und keine unsinnigen Diskussionen. Ein paar kleine Tüddeleien am Anfang habt ihr prima auf die Reihe bekommen. SUPER !!!!! Und es sind auch sehr schöne Bilder dabei. Besonders, weil ihr auch mal normale Fische zeigt. Nicht immer nur den größten, besten, schwersten................

*Weiter so !!!*




Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> nichts gegen dich, will auch keinen streit provozieren!!
> ist auch nich böse gemeint...aber so ein stör-fang is allgemein(meiner meinung nach)
> überhaupt nix besonders, wegen forellenpuff....-.-


 
Darüber kann man sicher geteilter Meinung sein, hier in diesem Thread aber doch nicht. Hier geht es doch nicht um Rekorde oder wer wann wo was gefangen hat. Hier gehts einzig darum, sich im Schätzen von Gewichten und/oder Längen zu üben. 

Geht jetzt nicht gegen Dich persönlich JW, hab Deinen Post nur als Beispiel genommen. 
Also, macht Euch den Thread nicht durch Off Topics kaputt, bzw. gönnt mir ein wenig Entspannung :m

Ralf

PS. Bitte jetzt auch nicht, ob ich Recht hab oder nicht


----------



## schrauber78 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ralle du hast vergessen zu schätzen! du spielverderber *kicher*

ich tippe aufgrund der schräge schwanzflosse auf 84cm


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jo, stimmt. Ich bin ein schlechter Schätzer.
Dann sag ich mal 91 cm.


----------



## Gufi Angler (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätz ma 86 cm |rolleyes


----------



## Hai2 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jungs es wurde schon aufgelöst, der Fisch hat 78cm. Angelmati und Darkmaster waren gleichnah dran...habt ihr Bilder?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ralle24...........ok ^^


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nur länge bitte!


----------



## Blinker Mann (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo

38cm


----------



## crazyFish (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sach ma 27cm


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich löse gegen 8 auf!!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

22cm...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

23.........


----------



## höcht (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25cm c


----------



## Hai2 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29cm ganz klar^^


----------



## Steffen90 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

26cm.


----------



## prinz1980 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag 32cm


----------



## cipro2003 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,73cm -bin mir aber nicht sicher#c


----------



## Gufi Angler (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

is schon nahc 9 und immer noch nich aufgelöst^^


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mit nem bischen verspätung 



cipro2003 schrieb:


> 1,73cm -bin mir aber nicht sicher#c


 
knapp daneben



Hai2 schrieb:


> 29cm ganz klar^^


 
pack noch nen zentimeter drauf dann haste es


----------



## Hai2 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jehuuuuu^^


----------



## Hai2 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*







was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68cm lang|kopfkrat willst du auch das Gewicht wissen;+, oder willst du nur das Gewicht wissen und die Länge nicht ?


----------



## Living Dead (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71,3 cm


----------



## Hai2 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

länge und gewicht ist beides vorhanden aber n treffer bei einem würde reichen^^  und nen bissl optimistischer bitte jungs....


----------



## crazyFish (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78 cm


----------



## Jens0883 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

83 cm


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69er ^^ schöne zahl


----------



## crazyFish (18. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ein schelm der da böses denk


----------



## Hai2 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

auflösung is morgen abend(scheiß schule)...einer is knapp vorbei


----------



## Fischpaule (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

81,5cm


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

76cm und 4kg.

mfg Marvin


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

85 cm


----------



## Hai2 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay spinn&jerk hat schon getroffen mit 76cm aber vier kilo is doch n bissl viel....


----------



## crazyFish (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So hier ein Bild von meinem ersten massigen Hecht aus der Sorpetalsperre. Es sind sowohl Länge als auch Gewicht bekannt.

Aufgelöst wird Heute Abend.

ps Sorry für die komischen Farben die Kamera wollte nicht ganz so wie ich.


----------



## Hai2 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schönes tier, 79cm??


----------



## crazyFish (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hmm, dass ist ja unlustig jepp sind 79cm mit acht Pfund
Ich hab dass Bild hier doch vorher nirgendwo veröffentlicht.
Also Glückwunsch zu Hai2


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

xD xD volltreffer!!^^


----------



## Hai2 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hehe^^ naja dann bin ich wohl wieder dran...


----------



## Hai2 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hier mal was richtig schönes viel spaß dabei^^


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Eyyy das geht schlecht haste noch ein bild...???:vik:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37cm Tinca ?? Was hat die denn im Maul ?


----------



## Hai2 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Tinca is schon mal richtig. Naja ich hab nen bisschen Gras mit Wurm angeboten...^^ nein Quatsch ist ein Stück Tauwurm und das Grünzeug ist beim Drill auf der Schnur hängen geblieben...

@Darkmaster: nicht heulen, schätzen!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Hai2 schrieb:


> Tinca is schon mal richtig. Naja ich hab nen bisschen Gras mit Wurm angeboten...^^ nein Quatsch ist ein Stück Tauwurm und das Grünzeug ist bei Drill auf der Schnur hängen geblieben...
> 
> @Darkmaster: nicht heulen, schätzen!


 
ach ich dachte erst, du hast sie mit ner Fliegenrute gefangen. Sah im ersten moment aus wie ne Fliege:vik:


----------



## LUKA$ (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok ih sach ma 40 cm


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ganz klaar 38cm seh ich mit einem augen :q:q

Und fast 3 Pfund


----------



## Master Hecht (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37 cm hat die. schöner fisch.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42er....alle andern möglichen maße sin schon vergeben^^


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm groß^^


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

46cm und c.a 1,8kg.  mfg Marvin


----------



## Hai2 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

naja scheint wirklich schwer zu sein^^ will noch jemand? sonst löse ich heute nacht auf...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

auflöseeeeeeeeeeeen!^^


----------



## Kaljan (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

120cm - 82cm = 38cm :q


----------



## Hai2 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

die gute hatte 34cm... Fischandy und masterhecht waren mit 37cm nah dran... habt ihr bilder??


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Viel Spaß beim schätzen...

lol


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

107cm.


----------



## LUKA$ (20. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

96 cm


----------



## Master Hecht (20. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der hat nen knappen meter, 99cm sag ich.


----------



## crazyFish (20. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sach ma 95er


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

85cm (5zeichen)


----------



## Hai2 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

92cm 11 1/2 Pfund


----------



## Hai2 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wie sieht es mit einer auflösung aus?


----------



## Jens0883 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

97 cm


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hö, hö,...

74cm was mit einer guten Perspektive alles so geht...

Uli


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

gewonnen!
zum 3. mal:vik:

da haben sich aber alle gründlich verschätzt!!(ich auch^^)


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich mach mal mit meinem aland weiter^^
länge ist bekannt!


----------



## theundertaker (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39 cm?


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34cm!


----------



## crazyFish (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich gehe da mal von etwa 29cm aus


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm schätze ich mal.  mfg Marvin


----------



## Steinadler (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag 35 cm


----------



## Master Hecht (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27 hat der.


----------



## LUKA$ (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37 cm


----------



## Kaljan (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ganz klare 42 cm


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

steinadler hat gewonnen!
genau 35 cm, gut geschätzt!


----------



## MuggaBadscher (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hab hier bis jetzt noch net mitgeschätzt aber n schönes bild von einer Bachforelle aus einem Vereinsbach.
Länge bekannt Gewicht nicht!
Viel Spaß beim schätzen!#h
http://img337.*ih.us/img337/1807/sany0041mg3.jpg


----------



## worker_one (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

31cm würd ich sagen...


----------



## Steffen90 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm..


----------



## Jens0883 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45 cm


----------



## crazyFish (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

...33cm...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35cm.....die bafo sieht irg wie tot aus^^


----------



## MuggaBadscher (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> 35cm.....die bafo sieht irg wie tot aus^^


ja das tut sie auch.... musste leider abgeschlagen werden.... und das obwohl sie voll mit laich war...deswegen ist sie auch so dick...


----------



## Hai2 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32cm...


----------



## LUKA$ (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40cm...


----------



## Waagemann (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37 cm würd ich sagen;+!


----------



## höcht (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32,7839488763329 cm


----------



## crazyFish (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@höcht
gewagt gewagt, allein was das Messgerät zur Kontrolle kosten wird


----------



## MuggaBadscher (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so ich lös mal auf...
die Bachforelle hatte 36 cm!
d.h. Johnnie Walker und Waagemann sind am dichtesten dran!#6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich würde sagen wir teilen uns den sieg!
aber da ich schon zum 4. mal ,,gewonnen´´^^ hab, kann wagemann von mir aus ein pic hochladen!

juhuuu:m


----------



## Waagemann (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

aahahahh 1cm:g!thx@Johnnie Walker,ich werd dann mal stöbern nach einem Bild bloß nu muss ich ersma in die Schule:v!

so jetzt aber...

http://img337.*ih.us/img337/2816/pict1582zf7.jpg

gesucht wird die Länge!

mfg und viel spaß


----------



## LUKA$ (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37 cm ...


----------



## höcht (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40,5578349 cm


----------



## Waagemann (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

...fast 40,5578399 cm


----------



## Hai2 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der hat 40?? naja maß ne^^


----------



## höcht (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

naja trotzdem kann mas als richtig zähln


----------



## Hai2 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hab doch gar nichts dagegen gesagt...naja du bist dran!


----------



## höcht (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

das is jetzt schlecht weil ich die fische die ich fange nie fotografiere weil ich nie nen fotoapparat dabei hab!


----------



## Hai2 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*








Okay nochmal Dorsch...sowohl Länge als auch Gewicht ist bekannt.


----------



## Waagemann (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hehe das war eig. ironisch gemeint mit meinem letzten post:m...aber egal er hatte 39 und schwimmt hoffentlich noch|kopfkrat!

83cm?2,7kg?


----------



## Hai2 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

n 83er dorsch mit 2,7kg?? Magersucht bei Fischen??^^ Stimmt aber leider nich^^


----------



## Waagemann (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Hai2 schrieb:


> n 83er dorsch mit 2,7kg?? Magersucht bei Fischen??^^ Stimmt aber leider nich^^




KP wie viel hat denn sonst ein 83er Dorsch?


----------



## Hai2 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

eher zwischen 8 und 12 Pfund^^


----------



## Waagemann (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|uhoh:siehste,wieder was gelernt|uhoh:


----------



## höcht (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73,8874993472 cm , 10 Pfund und 304 g


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69cm....schöne zahl^^


----------



## Steinadler (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann sag ich ma 70cm und 7pf


----------



## Master Hecht (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

75 cm 4.7kg


----------



## Master Hecht (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ne denke der hat doch nur 67 cm und 4kg


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72cm und 4 kg  mfg Marvin


----------



## Hai2 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@master hecht: was denn nu??


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

auflösen!!!! -.-


----------



## Steinadler (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja auflösen


----------



## Hai2 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wenn wir einfach mal die erste Schätzung gelten lassen dann hat Master Hecht fast nen Volltreffer gelandet: 76cm 4,2Kg


----------



## Rosi (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich hätte da mal ne meerforelle|supergri


----------



## duck_68 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Rosi, das wird sehr schwer!!!

56cm / 1950g


----------



## Hai2 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61cm 2,2 kg


----------



## Rosi (23. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

naja, es ist schwer. die kleine hatte 53cm und wog kein kg. es ist schwer, weil man die größe der finger nicht sieht.#h


----------



## duck_68 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da lag ich ja nur beim Gewicht kpl. daneben


----------



## Hai2 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mich hat die größe des drillings etwas verwirrt^^


Martin is dran...


----------



## Hai2 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay dann schöpf ich mal wieder aus meinem unerschöpflichen vorrat^^

der megabutt:


----------



## Rosi (23. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der wobbler mit drilling 11cm.
die flunder 20cm und fliegengewicht.


----------



## Hai2 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

isn pilker^^


----------



## Rosi (23. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wer war denn dicker, der pilker oder das plattchen?


----------



## Hai2 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

also eher beide gleich dick aber der pilker war mit 50g schwerer^^


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (23. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay Flunder 18cm und 40g

mfg Marvin


----------



## Johnnie Walker (23. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

16cm (5zeichen)


----------



## LUKA$ (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17 cm 38gr. ^^


----------



## Hai2 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Okay der übermütige Butt hatte 13cm...also hat Jonnie das Rennen gemacht!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

übelst^^
der sah echt größer aus, nun gut werd mal schauen was ich so zum schätzen find


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so hier mal ein barsch aus der our, der beim drill fast von nem hecht gefressen wurde:q


----------



## LUKA$ (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

23 cm...


----------



## MuggaBadscher (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27 cm !


----------



## Blinker Mann (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin,

29cm


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

26cm sage ich!!!:vik:


----------



## Master Hecht (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der hat 24,5


----------



## Jens0883 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20 cm


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

leute wat is mit euch los ?:q
lasst ihr euch so vom mainstream führen ?
oder hat euch die sache mit dem hecht so beeinflußt ?:q:q

um 21:20uhr lös ich auf^^


----------



## Hai2 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32cm-....


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hai 2 gewinnt !
der barsch hatte 38cm !


----------



## Trout killer (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi ;
tolle Fische hier ,is wohl momentan interesiert an diesem thröt??


Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## Hai2 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jehuuuu aber durch den kescher echt schwer einzuschätzen....


Mal ein Forellibomber:


----------



## Trout killer (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm 3kg ???


----------



## Hai2 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

fast gut^^ dachte ich mir dass du dich mit den mädels auskennst^^


----------



## Trout killer (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann probier ichs mit 58cm 2,5 kg ?


----------



## Hai2 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie viele versuche hat man eigentlich???|kopfkrat na egal is auch nicht richtig|supergri


----------



## Rosi (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

also bei 58cm länge kann so eine forelle doch keine 3kg wiegen!
eine meerforelle wiegt bei der länge etwas über ein kg, wenn sie gut im futter steht.
(koruplenzfaktor 1,7)

diese ist keine 58cm. vielleicht 53cm?


----------



## Hai2 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

oha Rosi da hast du aber deine Rechnung ohne die Forellibomberfraktion gemacht...


----------



## Rosi (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

stimmt hai, die mefos werden nicht forelligefüttert. sie sind schnell und schlank. mit den gefütterten kenne ich mich nicht so aus. mich irritiert schon die rötliche farbe.


----------



## Hai2 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Und was sagst du dann zu Goldforellen??^^ ja die Regenbogner werden ja regelrecht vollgestopft mit Futter wobei teilsweise 1% des Körpergewichtes am Tag an Gewichtszunahme im ersten Jahr keine Seltenheit ist.


----------



## Rosi (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hai, goldforellen kenne ich auch nicht. bei mir beginnt die forelle mit 45cm mindestmaß und ist silberblank.
küstenkind eben. worin unterscheidet sich eine goldforelle von der normalo regenbogen? und von der bachforelle? und der seeforelle? oh, das gehört nicht hierher, da müssen wir einen neuen thread eröffnen.


----------



## Hai2 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Oder Google und Wikipedia fragen die kennen noch ein paar mehr Arten^^



also back to topic: was hat sie denn nun??


----------



## Rosi (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

also der bursche ist 1,85m hoch und wiegt an 90kg|supergri


----------



## höcht (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hm...... 59,99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 cm und 1,999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999kg


----------



## theundertaker (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

49 cm mit 2,2 kg


----------



## Master Hecht (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

die hat 48cm und wiegt 1,9 kg


----------



## mot67 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ rosi: eine meerforelle von 58cm wiegt bei dir nur ~1kg? das is dann aber wirklich ein ausgehungerter absteiger.
ne schlanke 50er wiegt so um ein kilo, gut genährte fische an die 60cm können durchaus um die 3kg auf den gräten haben. 
die refo schätze ich auf 55cm und 2,5kg.


----------



## Hai2 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hier nochmal ein anderes Foto:











Einer ist mit der Größe gaaaaaaaaanz dicht dran^^


----------



## Living Dead (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60cm 3kg


----------



## Hai2 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Pack noch 200gr drauf dann haste es...Living Dead ist dran!


----------



## Living Dead (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Länge ist bekannt!
http://img150.*ih.us/img150/9172/dsc00369kjlaa3.jpg

ps: den hab ich nicht gefangen ; )


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

95er @ hai2, die forelle haste aber nich im puff gefangen oder ?^^


----------



## Living Dead (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> 95er @ hai2, die forelle haste aber nich im puff gefangen oder ?^^



falsche richtung ; ) , warum soll er die nich im forellensee gefangen haben? sieht doch ganz so aus!


----------



## Hai2 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,02cm  äähmmm meter natürlich....

Die Forelle stammt aus einem alten Wildbestand und hat mit Sicherheit noch nie Forelli und Carotin gesehen...und der Teil der Schwanzflosse hat nen Räuber abgebissen is klar ne?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ach blaaaaaaaaaaa ^^


----------



## Master Hecht (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der hat 1.11m


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schätz mal so 1,16m


----------



## Living Dead (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

noch keiner wirklich nahe drann!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

92 cm


----------



## Living Dead (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> 92 cm



das war bis jetzt am weitesten weg ; )


----------



## Angelmati (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

103cm sag ich!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

99cm
der ist nie und nimmer über einen meter


----------



## Living Dead (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also der Typ auf dem Foto hat knappen 2m und der Hecht ziemlich genau 1,05m. Auch Raubfischprofis können sich mal irren; ) Angelmati its your turn!


----------



## Hai2 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

******* 1,02 meter war aber gar nicht so übel...^^


----------



## Angelmati (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ber ich war besser ^^ hehe


----------



## Living Dead (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Rückn Bild raus!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nur mal so neben bei!
ich finde es echt unfair von den leuten die ihre stimme mehrmals abgeben !!!
jeder sollte nur eine angabe machen, denn sonst wäre es ja viel zu leicht und es wäre nur eine frage der zeit bis man irgendwann richtig liegt, wenn man 100mal was anderes schreiben würde!
so bekommt jeder das maß raus -.-


----------



## Hai2 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Is doch bis jetzt kaum passiert!? Naja aber n neues Bild wäre trotzdem nett...Angelmati???


----------



## Angelmati (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So da ist es hat etwas länger gedauert!
Hatte probleme ins I-net zu kommen  
Hier länge ist bekannt und es gibt einen höheren schwierigskeitsgrad!! 2 Fische Tipp : der linke ist der größere:vik:


----------



## Living Dead (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45/42 cm!


----------



## Hai2 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm rechts und links 44cm  ^^


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42 / 40


----------



## jerkfreak (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48/43


----------



## Master Hecht (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38 und der rechte hat 43.


----------



## Angelmati (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1 2 noch und ich lös auf waren schon welche sehr nah dran!


----------



## höcht (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

112,234382279 cm^^


----------



## höcht (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ups, irgentwie falsches bild^^


----------



## Master Hecht (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

komm auflösen bitte.


----------



## Angelmati (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

47 42 cm hatten die beiden!!
Somit hat jerkfreak gewonnen!!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

rechts 37cm links 41cm


----------



## Hai2 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wurde doch schon aufgelöst...also husch jerkfreak^^


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

na los, wer hat noch`n Bild ?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

bissl zu spät von mir xD xD


----------



## Trout killer (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hier mal n neues Bild 
Länge und Gewicht vorhanden


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

88cm und 29Pfd. ??


----------



## Trout killer (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da fehlt leider noch einiges!!


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage mal 95cm und 32pfd.  mfg Marvin


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So ich sage mal der hat ca  95cm und  18,5Kg


----------



## Trout killer (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@Ronnywalter mit dem Gewicht hast du voll ins schwarze getroffen nur die länge stimmt nicht ganz der fisch hatte nähmlich 101cm und 18,5kg
Somit bist du wohl der nächste falls du kein Bild hast ich hab noch genügend!


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Hai2 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich war kurznich da und dann is wieder vorbei^^


----------



## flasche (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

83 cm 10 pfund


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



flasche schrieb:


> 83 cm 10 pfund


 
wenn das zum schuppi war haste voll danaben gehauen 

das teil hatte 37 Pfund:m

Ich hab leider immoment kein foto mehr auf der Space..hat noch jemand welche??


----------



## Gufi Angler (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Basch is größer als ihr denkt


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33cm.


----------



## Trout killer (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28cm Groß???


Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42cm  mfg MArvin


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo alle zusammen,
sehr netter Thread hier#6Den Barsch schätz ich auf 34cm.
Ich hätte da diese Regenbogenforelle. Schätzt doch mal.#h
http://img139.*ih.us/img139/2747/fnge080920078pr8.jpg

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69cm!!!!!


----------



## Living Dead (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

erstmal is der barsch drann ; )

barsch: 31cm refo: 13 pfund


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> 69cm!!!!!


leider daneben,#c das reicht nicht.#hUnd das Gewicht?Was meint Ihr?
http://img139.*ih.us/img139/2747/fnge080920078pr8.jpg


----------



## Trout killer (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi,
Die is 59cm groß und 3kg schwer oder ???#c

Gruß Trout Killer#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Trout killer schrieb:


> Hi,
> Die is 59cm groß und 3kg schwer oder ???#c
> 
> Gruß Trout Killer#h


Hi, Gaaaanz weit daneben, das langt nicht.#d|supergri


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ein kleiner Tipp: Die beiden Forellen im Hintergrund haben ca 35cm......


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hier wird nich vorgedrängelt, das is unfair, erst muss das maß der barsches ermittelt werden


----------



## Master Hecht (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> hier wird nich vorgedrängelt, das is unfair, erst muss das maß der barsches ermittelt werden


das stimmt zwar, aber seit wann machst du die regeln???


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich mache nicht die regeln, ich habe nur meine meinung geäußert


----------



## Master Hecht (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ich mache nicht die regeln, ich habe nur meine meinung geäußert


on dann sry. also den barsch schätze ich auf 36cm.


----------



## Hai2 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hey uwe...die forelle hat 79cm bei ca 16 1/2 Pfund......aber hier sollte erst das nächste Foto reingestellt werden wenn eins aufgelöst wurde das stimmt schon!!! Also das nächste mal einfach n bissl warten^^
@Master Hecht der Einwand war berechtigt und es ist eher ein Appell an die Fairness...


Achja der Barsch,...35cm??


----------



## LUKA$ (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Barsch 37 cm  forelle 83cm


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Macht doch ertsmal ein Bild zu ende!  mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

barsch 36cm und die refo is 74!


----------



## Trout killer (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi,
Könnte man mal wieder ein Bild auflösen ?
Da kommt man ja mit der Zeit voll durcheinander!!


Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## Hai2 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

auflösen wäre durchaus sinnvoll...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

barsch 37cm

refo  78cm


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sorry,sorry, wollte mich nicht vordrängeln....:vik:


----------



## Hai2 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

is doch alles bestens aber ne länge wäre ganz nett^^


----------



## Gufi Angler (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Gut ich Los mal auf Spinn&Jerk hat gewonnen 42cm


----------



## Trout killer (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42cm !! Da war ich ja meilenweit entfernt !
Was ist eigentlich los hat hier keiner mehr lust zu schätzen???


Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So hier mal ein Bild Länge und Gewicht vorhanden.  

  Viel Spaß.  mfg Marvin


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm - 1200gr


----------



## Hai2 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schleimige 54cm bei 2,1kg


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Hai2 schrieb:


> is doch alles bestens aber ne länge wäre ganz nett^^


 
Die Forelle hatte 78cm und wog 8,2kg#h


----------



## Hai2 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hab ich doch gesagt^^ okay 1cm und 50g die werden wegdiskutiert^^


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Hai2 schrieb:


> hab ich doch gesagt^^ okay 1cm und 50g die werden wegdiskutiert^^


Jau,gratuliere, du warst verdammt dicht dran#6#h


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie siehts mit der Brasse aus? Keine Tipps mehr? Auflösung um 21.00 !  mfg Marvin


----------



## Trout killer (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45cm 1500gr


Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## Gufi Angler (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

47cm 1600gr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39cm........


----------



## jaeger (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

genau 40cm und 1,8kg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4ocm und 1,8 kg-das geht gar net


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm und 1100 gramm


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> 4ocm und 1,8 kg-das geht gar net


 

irgendwie nicht..sone brasse will ich auch mal fangen :q


----------



## schakal1182 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

41cm, 1050g


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösen please


----------



## schakal1182 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Halloooo!!! Es ist 5 nach....
:q


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Er ist leider nicht online der gute Marvin


----------



## Elbfischer3 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze auch mal....auf 38cm und 650 Gramm


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ne du der hat mehr als 38! 

erkennt man auch an der dunkleren Fährbung!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

boah alle maße schon vergeben.....nun gut...49cm^^


----------



## Elbfischer3 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> ne du der hat mehr als 38!
> 
> erkennt man auch an der dunkleren Fährbung!



Ja mag sein, da mein Maß was ich erst schätzte (41cm) schon weg war, ging ich mal drunter. Ich habe mal berechnet, ein großer Finger bei einem Jugendlichen wird ca 7cm sein und der Fisch ist ca. 5 1/2 mal so lang wie der große Finger....also muss das Maß ca. um die 40cm liegen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Auflösung um 21.00 !











Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> ne du der hat mehr als 38!
> 
> erkennt man auch an der dunkleren Fährbung!


Und was soll das wiederum für ein Kriterium sein?!? |kopfkrat
"Nee Du... der Zander hat aber keine 52cm - der ist viel zu hell!" |rolleyes
Sorry, aber die Färbung der Fische hat mal ziemlich wenig bis gar nix mit ihrer Größe zu tun...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

geiles DK icon haste da^^

ich glaub der meint das kleine graue brassen mit dem alter brauner werden oderso ^^
ka


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze 100cm und 28Kilo... vielleicht traut er sich ja jetzt|kopfkrat


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jetzt rate ich mal richtig, 51cm und 1210gramm.
P.S. hab auch noch Bilder zum schätzen


----------



## Hai2 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nicht raten andy....schätzen^^


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na irgendwas wird ihm dazwischen gekommen sein, kann mal passieren.
Ich schlage vor, wer will kann das nächste Bild einsetzen und die Lösung von S&J wird nachgereicht.

Ralf


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und was soll das wiederum für ein Kriterium sein?!? |kopfkrat
> "Nee Du... der Zander hat aber keine 52cm - der ist viel zu hell!" |rolleyes
> Sorry, aber die Färbung der Fische hat mal ziemlich wenig bis gar nix mit ihrer Größe zu tun...


 
hab ich was von Zandern gesagt??



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ich glaub der meint das kleine graue brassen mit dem alter brauner werden oderso ^^
> ka


 
jap schon eher! brassen werden mit der zeit dunkler und Stinkiger :v


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Boar Leute! Tut mir Leid, ich musste noch für eine Mathe Arbeit üben  ! Schuldigt Bitte.  So Auflösung: Brasse hatte 42cm und gerundetet 2kg.  Okay Andy zeig her ;-)  mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

da isser der gute Marvin 

ohha ich lag ganz schön drunter!


----------



## Elbfischer3 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Boar Leute! Tut mir Leid, ich musste noch für eine Mathe Arbeit üben  ! Schuldigt Bitte.  So Auflösung: Brasse hatte 42cm und gerundetet 2kg.  Okay Andy zeig her ;-)  mfg Marvin



Naja da war meine Fingertaktik ja nicht so schlecht....aber "runde 2kg" kann man wörtlich nehmen, denn selbst ein 45cm Karpfen hat selten 2 kg.

VLG René :vik:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja da kann man drüber diskutieren!

|sagnix


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wer mir nicht glaubt. Ist Ja egal. Die Brasse hat fast 2kg !  mfg Marvin


----------



## Trout killer (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da Keiner mehr ein Bild reinstellt mach ich mal wieder eins
Länge und Gewicht vorhanden


Gruß Trout killer #h


----------



## Aal99 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,44 m
13,43kg


----------



## Aal99 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,34cm
11,40kg


----------



## Trout killer (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich finde die länge ein bisschen übertrieben und das gewicht untertrieben?
auf jeden fall noch weit entfrent!!


Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## Svenno 02 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,10m und 21,36kg


----------



## Elbfischer3 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

95cm und 43 Pfund


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

98cm und 44 Pfund


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Aal99 schrieb:


> 1,44 m
> 13,43kg


 

wird immer geiler dieser thread!:vik::vik::vik:

nach meinem wissen is mary 1,20 meter lang!
sie wiegt 38 kilo....


----------



## schrauber78 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

94cm und 42 1/2 pfund


----------



## Master Hecht (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Aal99 schrieb:


> 1,34cm
> 11,40kg



nur elf kg, der hat ganz klar mehr guck dir den doch ma an. ich sag ma der hat 22,3kg und 1.01m hat der.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage mal 104cm und 24kg  mfg Marvin


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der hat 95cm und 29kg


----------



## Jens0883 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

95 cm 17,8 kg


----------



## Hai2 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

49 Pfund 102cm


----------



## höcht (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

99,99999999999999999999999999999999cm und 22,34782933489 kg


----------



## jaeger (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

110cm bei 17,5kg


(und ihr habt behauptet bei der Brasse 1,8kg bei 40cm gehen net. Ha! Da habt ihr´s  )


----------



## schakal1182 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

98cm und 23kg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

107cm 16kg


----------



## RickyMike (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wenn der Unterarm zirka 45 cm hat, sieht es so aus das der Fisch 2,5x so lang ist also 112,5 cm. Wenn ich mir jetzt so meinen Ranz anschaue, und das mit der größe des Fisches vergleiche komme ich auf 23,5 kg
Also 112,5 bei 23,5 kg


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Das sind Rechnungen!   mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

auflösen!!!!!!!!!!!ich bin voll gespannt!


----------



## Trout killer (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also leute strengt euch an
es wurde so in etwa drei mal das gewicht schon erraten aber die länge stimmt noch nicht |rolleyes

Gruß Trout killer|wavey:


----------



## Trout killer (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also gut um 21 uhr wird auf gelöst!!!


Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## Trout killer (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie versprochen das Ergebnis der wunder schöne fisch hatte 44 Pfund und genau 100cm :m
Jetzt lässt sich bestreiten wer das nächste Bild hinzu fügt#c
Es waren ja immerhin drei leute wo 22kg in etwa geraten haben|rolleyes


Gruß Trout Killer|wavey:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok, dann stell ich mal das nächste Bild hier rein .
                 "leider" ist nur die Länge bekannt .


 http://img407.*ih.us/img407/1851/file0180pl8.jpg


----------



## Trout killer (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32cm???


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25cm  mfg Marvin


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ihr seid nah dran


----------



## bike44rot (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29 cm


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



bike44rot schrieb:


> 29 cm


 
Ja genau#6 Du kannst auch das nächste Bild einstellen.


----------



## bike44rot (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da lass ich mich doch nicht lange bitten ...







Grüße Thomas


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71cm. Das Gewicht willste auch wissen ??#c


----------



## bike44rot (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nahe dran!
Gewogen habe ich nicht ...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

na dann... geben wir den anderen auch ne chance zum raten


----------



## jaeger (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schätzen, nicht raten!

Ich schätz mal 79cm


----------



## Hai2 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schicker 73er!


----------



## bike44rot (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Hai2 schrieb:


> schicker 73er!



|stolz:Treffer!

So groß war er jedenfalls im Januar.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## jaeger (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Siehste. Jetzt hat er 79! Sag ich doch..


----------



## Hai2 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schon der zweite hecht mit nem VOLLtreffer^^


----------



## Hai2 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

weils so schön ist wieder hecht^^:


----------



## jaeger (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63cm..


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



jaeger schrieb:


> schätzen, nicht raten!
> 
> Ich schätz mal 79cm


 
jetz fang du auch noch so an#d
ist doch fast dasselbe|uhoh:

@Hai: 67cm ??;+


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65cm...


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sage mal 70cm.  mfg Marvin


----------



## schakal1182 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72cm

der Trick mit der Bildbearbeitung ist fies^^


----------



## uwe gerhard (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61cm:vik:


----------



## höcht (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63???


----------



## uwe gerhard (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ne Auflösung wäre mal Prima.
Das hier wäre mein nächster Vorschlag:


----------



## Master Hecht (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Boah was ne forelle bitte erstmal auflösen. Also der hecht hat 65 und die forelle hat 8,5 kg und 89cm.


----------



## Hai2 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

FischAndy und Johnnie W. sind beide um exakt einen Zentimeter vorbei^^


----------



## Master Hecht (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also hat er 66


----------



## Hai2 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

die Perspektive bei der Forelle ist kritisch^^

84cm und 21 Pfund


----------



## Hai2 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ master hecht: Mathe LK?? ^^


----------



## Master Hecht (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

was soll das heißen??


----------



## Hai2 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

weil du so schön gerechnet hast^^


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

verdammt^^
master, komm mir beide haben diesmal das rennen gemacht^^

uwe g. obwohl ich diese puffforellen mehr hasse als alles andere muss ich zugeben das deine echt geil aussieht!!  edel ^^


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

was fürne Forelle..alta Schwede erstmal Petri!!

Ich sage mal 85cm und 18 Pfund


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage mal 78cm und 16pfd.


----------



## Trout killer (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

85cm und 7kg???



Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

das gewicht geht immer weiter runter....


----------



## uwe gerhard (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Hai2 schrieb:


> die Perspektive bei der Forelle ist kritisch^^
> 
> 84cm und 21 Pfund


Fast, also das Gewicht stimmt,#6 die Länge noch nicht ganz...|wavey:


----------



## Hai2 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

*g* noch nicht ganz?? 87cm??^^


----------



## Trout killer (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann wird sie wohl 92cm sein?


----------



## Jens0883 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

99 cm


----------



## uwe gerhard (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Trout killer schrieb:


> dann wird sie wohl 92cm sein?


#6 jau, das passt.#6
|wavey:


----------



## Hai2 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sauber...aber 92cm ist schon mal ne refo^^


----------



## höcht (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der is sicha mitn weitwinkel fotografirt^^ ich sag dann mal die hat um die 20 cm und 300g


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag denn mal 88cm


----------



## Gufi Angler (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich bin ma mutig und sag 100cm |uhoh: ob das gut geht


----------



## Hai2 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jungs die hat 92cm es wurde bereits aufgelöst...


----------



## Trout killer (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

21pfund und 92cm das nen ich mal ne refo#6
Na dann hier das nächste Bild 
Wieder Länge und Gewicht vorhanden


----------



## Gufi Angler (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

89cm und 26 pfund


----------



## Trout killer (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

:cmach mich nicht traurig sieht der wirklich so klein aus


Gruß Trout Killer:q


----------



## Gufi Angler (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Das bild sieht etwas eingedrückt aus? is schwieriger zu schätzen 

tuht mir leid wne du jetzt wegen mir weins 

Gruß Gufi|wavey:


----------



## Hai2 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

94cm 39pfund?


----------



## Harbour (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

87cm 38pf


----------



## Harbour (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

na ja.... ok
eher 91cm und 40pf^^


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der hat 95cm und 24,5kg


----------



## maxderangler (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

derr hat 93cm und 26,5kg


----------



## uwe gerhard (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

91cm und 19,5kg?|wavey:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

102cm und 43Pfd.


----------



## Elbfischer3 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> 102cm und 43Pfd.



ja so in etwa würde ich den auch schätzen, wenn ich mir die Unterarmelänge des Anglers anschaue, könnte die Länge hinhauen...ich sag mal 101cm und wegen des dicken Bauches 49Pfund.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösung


----------



## schakal1182 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

106cm und 23kg


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

85cm - 36 Pfund


----------



## Trout killer (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi,
Herzlichen glückwunsch Ronnywalter du hast voll ins schwarze getroffen#6

Der Fisch hatte 95cm 24,5kg|rolleyes

Ok ich muss zugeben der Fisch sieht kleiner aus als er ist |kopfkrat


Gruß Trout killer|wavey:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jap ich hab noch eins!






Länge vorhanden!!


----------



## Harbour (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der is 98cm|supergri


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sehe kein Foto.

mfg Marvin


----------



## Master Hecht (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich auch nicht.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> jap ich hab noch eins!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab doch nen Beitrag geschrieben und ein tipp wurde auch schon abgegeben


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Seh aber auch kein Bild #h


----------



## Harbour (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na ja.... auf jeden Fall ist es ein Aal! Ein kapitaler
Ach ja Petri zu dem schönen Fisch
Könnt ja mal auf gut Glück schätzen und euch an den wenigen Tipps orientieren:q
mfg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@harbour danke..ja es is ein aal und ich sehe ihn auch!

Du wohl auch..ich löse mal auf: 68cm du hast 30cm mehr geschäzt......DANKE!!!


----------



## Harbour (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Vielleicht schafft es ja jemand den Fisch trotz schlechter Grafik zu schätzen
Länge und Gewicht vorhanden


----------



## Trout killer (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72cm und 23Pfund



Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## prinz1 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

82 cm  und 21 pfund !

sach ich ma so !!

grüße

der prinz


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68cm und 7kg

mfg Marvin


----------



## Harbour (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@Trout-killer! Die Länge is richtig^^ Nur war der war leichter... am nächsten mit dem gewicht kommt Spin&Jerk... (gaaaaanz knapp ;D)
Ich lös morgen früh auf (oder heute jenachdem)


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72cm und 16 Pfund


----------



## schakal1182 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich geb ihm 7kg bei 72cm


----------



## Master Hecht (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

9kg bei 72cm


----------



## flasche (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5,6 kg 75cm


----------



## Harbour (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Carp catcher hat ins schwarze getroffen
72cm und 16pfund
Herzlichen glückwunsch|supergri


----------



## Trout killer (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da sich hier keiner mehr meldet stell ich mal das nächste Bild reinWie immer Länge und Gewicht vorhanden

Gruß Trout Killer|wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der hat 90cm und 23kg. irgend wie rate ich richtig  aber  bis ich es seh ist leider schon wieder einer schneller mit nem neuen Bild. Naja


----------



## Blinker Mann (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo
83cm 15kg


----------



## Master Hecht (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

21,5kg und 94cm.


----------



## LUKA$ (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

87cm und 18 kg


----------



## schakal1182 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

95cm, 20kg


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

92cm und 44pfund


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

88cm und 14kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

89 cm und 22,5 kg


----------



## Gufi Angler (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

96cm und 42pfund


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

machen wir nächste Woche weiter#c


----------



## Elbfischer3 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

94cm bei 44Pfund


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

91cm und 42 pfund


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Harbour schrieb:


> Carp catcher hat ins schwarze getroffen
> 72cm und 16pfund
> Herzlichen glückwunsch|supergri


 
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Trout killer (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@Carpcatcher ich weiß zwar nicht wie dus machst aber du hast schon wieder richtig geraten !!

Der carp hatte 91cm und 42pfund 
Ach und sorry das ich mich so spät erst melde hatte viel zu tun!



Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So carpcatscher dann mach mal ein Bild rein 

mfg Marvin


----------



## Gufi Angler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

falls carpcatcher kein bild hat könnte ich aj eins reinstellen hab da eins |supergri


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Trout killer schrieb:


> @Carpcatcher ich weiß zwar nicht wie dus machst aber du hast schon wieder richtig geraten !!
> 
> Der carp hatte 91cm und 42pfund
> Ach und sorry das ich mich so spät erst melde hatte viel zu tun!
> ...


 

Du ich weiß auch nicht...ich bin eigentlich total schlecht im schätzen!

Ich hab noch ein Foto von nem kumpel 

Nur gewicht vorhanden...


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wo ist es?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sieht ihr das Foto schon wieder nicht???
ich versteh es nicht!!!!!

naja ich lade es nochmal im AB hoch....
also nur Gewicht vorhanden!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ah ich sehe es jetzt ich sage mal 16pfd.

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ähhhhhh jaaaaa NE!!!


----------



## Matze- (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

13 pfd würde ich mal so sagen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10pfund und 65cm


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18pfd 94cm?
Würde gern als nächstes einen Hecht reinsetzen....#h


----------



## Hai2 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

19 pfund??


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

14pfd. Hab da auch noch das eine oder andere Bild


----------



## Jens0883 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3,5 kg


----------



## schwimmeister36 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze 96cm u.7,5 kilo


----------



## LUKA$ (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17 pfund


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wie wärs denn mal mit lösen??#c|wavey:


----------



## Bushmaster3k (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sach 4,188kg und 62,36cm schöner Fisch Petri


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> 18pfd


 

Treffer!!!!!!! Hab leider nur das gewicht 

waren aber auch noch ein paar knapp dran


----------



## Gufi Angler (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nur Länge vorhanden |supergri


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6cm sag ich mal


----------



## höcht (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nach größe der finger würd ich auf 3,8 cm


----------



## Waagemann (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag 4,5 cm|rolleyes!


----------



## Hai2 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ gufi angler: uwe hatte sich angemeldet und sogar richtig getippt...

7cm?


----------



## MuggaBadscher (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag 5 cm
#h


----------



## Kaljan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

7cm


----------



## MatzeMatze (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4,7 cm hat der kleene.


----------



## Gufi Angler (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Hai2 schrieb:


> @ gufi angler: uwe hatte dich angemeldet und sogar richtig getippt...
> 
> 7cm?


 
wie meinst du das?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sach auch mal 7!


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5,3cm


----------



## djoerni (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6,5cm


----------



## Hai2 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ gufiangler: grr soweit kommt das schon wenn man den ganzen tag lernt, ist das Hirn irgendwann vermüllt, wollte natürlich darauf hinweisen das er SICH angemeldet hatte ( sorry )!!


----------



## Gufi Angler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Macht nixx gut ich lös ma auf der hatte knape 3.5cm :q beim stippen erwischt den kleinen racker schwimmt wieder


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nich schlecht..hab ich noch nicht geschaft


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mach dann mal weiter nur die Länge ist bekannt


----------



## Gufi Angler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73cm lang


----------



## Ronacts (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

79 cm


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64cm??


----------



## schrauber78 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66cm         -


----------



## Living Dead (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69 cm!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Verblüffende Ergebnisse wenn ein Fisch mal nicht an die Linse gepresst wird


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm würde ich sagen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nur soviel ihr entfernt euch immer mehr


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

76cm!


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nee,ich tippe auf 83!


----------



## Hai2 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

74cm so in etwa^^


----------



## LUKA$ (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

82cm ....


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der hat 68 cm stimmst??


----------



## Master Hecht (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nein der hat 86cm tipp ich mal


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

75 cm sag ich mal


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Noch nicht das richtige Ergebnis dabei aber der ein oder andere gute Tipp war schon dabei^^


----------



## andre23 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Noch nicht das richtige Ergebnis dabei aber der ein oder andere gute Tipp war schon dabei^^



da flo ja nur 1,43 m gross ist(du hobbit) und andy hinter der kamera stand....:q


schætze ich 28cm....ne quatsch....´n zander ueber 80 hattest du doch noch nie ......deshalb...liebe und vorsichtige 57,9254cm....ne 63cm, das stueck kenn ich doch..

trotzdem peti....#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70cm.....


----------



## esox82 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



andre23 schrieb:


> da flo ja nur 1,43 m gross ist(du hobbit) und andy hinter der kamera stand....:q
> 
> 
> schætze ich 28cm....ne quatsch....´n zander ueber 80 hattest du doch noch nie ......deshalb...liebe und vorsichtige 57,9254cm....ne 63cm, das stueck kenn ich doch..
> ...


 

nein,da war ich nicht dabei
73cm


----------



## höcht (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> Macht nixx gut ich lös ma auf der hatte knape 3.5cm :q beim stippen erwischt den kleinen racker schwimmt wieder


 
Bin doch ganz gut mit meinen 3,8 gelegen oder|rolleyes


----------



## höcht (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

zum zander würd ich sagn 78 cm


----------



## Donnerkrähe (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so ca. 69


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösen!!!!


----------



## Muschel-Michel (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67er...|supergri


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

AuuufLööööööösem


----------



## Master Hecht (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

genau.


----------



## Gufi Angler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Joooo


----------



## Gufi Angler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



höcht schrieb:


> Bin doch ganz gut mit meinen 3,8 gelegen oder|rolleyes


 
Würd ich mal sagen, auch wenns ein bisschen später ist |uhoh:

Du bist ger WINNNER|supergri


----------



## esox82 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

na los,flo,lös endlich auf! hier warten schon viele auf die antwort,damit sie ihre bilder einstellen können!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Oha...gibt auch Leute die arbeiten müssen und nicht den ganzen Tag am Pc sitzen

Richtige Ergebnis war nicht dabei aber +,- 1cm lassen wir mal gelten

77cm hatte er, bin immer noch über manche Ergebnisse verblüfft, wenn der Fische nicht an die Linse gepresst wird^^

Andre mittlerweile gabs doch schon einen ü80cm 

mfg Flo


----------



## andre23 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hej flo....

dann aber petri.....ich dachte deine freundin wære ueber 80..........cm:m

77cm.....und du sagst nix....vorher, andy und ich muessen im dunkeln tappen|bigeyes:q:q:q:q


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmmm...2 cm vorbei 

schade die letzten male hatte ich richtig


----------



## Master Hecht (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat noch einer nen Bild??


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

will keiner mehr #c

ok, hier ist nur die länge bekannt

http://img409.*ih.us/img409/209/file0181ys9.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

87cm...


----------



## Master Hecht (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

94cm schöner hecht nen paar kilo bringt der auch auf die waage.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

97cm.......


----------



## schakal1182 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich tippe auf 80cm


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> *94cm* schöner hecht nen paar kilo bringt der auch auf die waage.


 
ja janz jenau 94 cm hatte die Hechtdame, herzlichen Glückwunsch du darfs weitermachen...:m


oder wer möchte ?#c


----------



## schakal1182 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

krass, ich habe extra recherchiert welchen durchmesser so ein tennisball hat und das Maß auf den Hecht übertragen und liege so daneben...
Wahnsinn. Verdammte Perspektive^^


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja der Tennisball lag schon am Angelplatz, und den hab ich als vergleich danebengelegt. Später hat sich der Hund zuhause darüber gefreut#6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dachte schon das die Frage auftauchen könnte...
was will der mit nen Tennisball beim Angeln...:q


nee wie gesagt, der lag schon da


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jaja 

achso @fischandy.......schöne Schleie...ich tippe sie auf 41cm ok??


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@carpcatcher: das Bild mit der Schleie ist nur meine Signatur|wavey:, kann dir jetzt grad nicht sagen wie lang die war, aber irgendwas ende 30.... 

Dann mach ich nochmal das nächste Bild...
aber danach ist ein anderer dran !!!


Länge und Gewicht vorhanden.

http://img139.*ih.us/img139/2904/myvid50resized1rb7.jpg


----------



## Waagemann (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> @carpcatcher: das Bild mit der Schleie ist nur meine Signatur|wavey:, kann dir jetzt grad nicht sagen wie lang die war, aber irgendwas ende 30....
> 
> Dann mach ich nochmal das nächste Bild...
> aber danach ist ein anderer dran !!!
> ...



79cm,24pfd#c


----------



## höcht (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

81 cm, 35 pfd


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

77cm und 22 Pfund


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> @carpcatcher: das Bild mit der Schleie ist nur meine Signatur|wavey:, kann dir jetzt grad nicht sagen wie lang die war, aber irgendwas ende 30....


 

ich weiß war auch nur Spaß :m


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

waagemann hat schonmal recht mit der cm angabe#6

nur das Gewicht ist noch nicht richtig


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

gut dann sag ich 79cm und 25 Pfund


----------



## killahoroz (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

79 cm
19 Pfund


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18pfd bei 76cm


----------



## esox82 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

79cm 20pfd


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

79cm 21pfd


----------



## Gufi Angler (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

79cm 24pfund


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

79cm und 19 Pfund ist richtig#h

der nächste bitte...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmmm...doch so verschätzt |kopfkrat





FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> der nächste bitte...


 
jaap #6


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wenn sonst keiner will,dann mach ich halt mal!
hier ist nur das gewicht bekannt,hatte kein maßband dabei


----------



## höcht (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

uh, schwer zu schätzn aber ich denke 40 cm


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



höcht schrieb:


> uh, schwer zu schätzn aber ich denke 40 cm


 
wie ich bereits geschrieben hab,ist nur das gewicht bekannt


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hehe ich denke mal 600 gramm


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> hehe ich denke mal 600 gramm


 
NOT EVEN CLOSE


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich weiß es, Ich weiß es


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich weiß es, Ich weiß es


 

deswegen zählt deine stimme auch nicht


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> hehe ich denke mal 600 gramm


 

wegen 600gr hätte ich sicherlich kein foto gemacht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Arsch


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

910 gramm;+ schlecht einzuschätzen|kopfkrat


----------



## Hai2 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3,5 pfund


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay neuer Versuch..1800 gramm


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



esox82 schrieb:


> wegen 600gr hätte ich sicherlich kein foto gemacht


 
aber der Barsch von 3,5cm...jeder Fisch hat ein Foto verdient|supergri|supergri


----------



## Gufi Angler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ehm...jaa #6


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wenn man vom Teufel spricht


----------



## Gufi Angler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ehm du meinst woll Engelll...:q


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich denke 1,4kg


----------



## esox82 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> ich denke 1,4kg


 
bist schon nah dran!


----------



## Master Hecht (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1520g


----------



## esox82 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> 1520g


 
ich hatte keine digiwaage dabei!
angaben in kilo oder pfund reichen!


----------



## Master Hecht (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann 1500g


----------



## esox82 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nein,bist aber sehr nahe!


----------



## Master Hecht (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich würd sagen zwischen 1600 und 1700.


----------



## esox82 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

kommst immer näher!


----------



## Master Hecht (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann ist jetzt aber 1500


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,8kg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3,9999999999999999pfd^^


----------



## esox82 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



esox02 schrieb:


> 1,8kg


 
du bist ganz nah!


----------



## esox82 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> 3,9999999999999999pfd^^


 
1.zählt deine stimme nicht
und
2.hatte ich keine digiwaage dabei


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag num dritten mal:

also......1900 gramm


----------



## esox82 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> ich sag num dritten mal:
> 
> also......1900 gramm


 
nee,auch nicht!
ich lös es auf: 2,1kg!
echtes kraftpaket an der pickerrute gewesen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



esox82 schrieb:


> 1.zählt deine stimme nicht
> und
> 2.hatte ich keine digiwaage dabei




War doch nur ein Tipp#6


----------



## esox82 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> War doch nur ein Tipp#6


 
zu spät,hab schon aufgelöst


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hast du die Matte mit gewogen


----------



## esox82 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hast du die Matte mit gewogen


 
ARSCH!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



esox82 schrieb:


> ARSCH!


 
Hast das 200 gramm Blei mitgewogen.....mein Tipp stimmt doch #6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so hier mal ein Bild  gewicht vorhanden länge leider nicht


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wen er richtig geschätzt wurde zeig ich ihn euch in seiner richtigen grösse


----------



## Living Dead (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33pfd


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37 Pfund


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39 pfd


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

seit nahe dran

 leider klappt irgend wie nicht das bild hoch zu laden von dem fisch wo mann in besser erkennt; steht immer.

bild ist bereits vorhanden in karpfen fänge. 2007  aber habe dort keine bilder mehr drin|kopfkrat


----------



## Living Dead (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34.... !


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> seit nahe dran
> 
> leider klappt irgend wie nicht das bild hoch zu laden von dem fisch wo mann in besser erkennt; steht immer.
> 
> bild ist bereits vorhanden in karpfen fänge. 2007 aber habe dort keine bilder mehr drin|kopfkrat


 
Du kannst Dein Bild einfach umbenennen, dann sollte es klappen. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Bingo:vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

leider geht diese nicht kannst mir aber mal deine emai schiken dan geb ich dir das bild


----------



## Blinker Mann (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin

19.5kg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Living Dead@ hat  es richtig


----------



## Trout killer (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi,
Sehr schöner Fisch sieht schon sehr alt aus oder sind dort alle Karpfen so dunkel??
Ich schätze ihn auf 38pfund?


Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Trout killer@ es gibt die unterschiedlichsten farben in dem see leider kann ich über den fisch bestand noch nicht alzu viel sagen da ich erst seit diesem jahr an dem see fische. 

der fisch hate genau 34pf somit hat  Living Dead richtig geraten


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat noch jemand Stoff zum Vergnügen????:vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So da hier niemand ein neues Bild reinstellt werde ich es mal wieder tun

 Gewicht vorhanden Länge nicht


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Leider kann ich die bilder nicht grösser machen


----------



## höcht (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hm... 29-31 pfund??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also 29pf sint etwas zu wenig sieht der Fisch so klein aus|kopfkrat


----------



## Felix 1969 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32pfd


----------



## esox82 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36pfd!


----------



## Hechters (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Sag ma: 82 cm und 4,9 Kg. Und Fische weiter so.
HECHTERS


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Hechters schrieb:


> Sag ma: 82 cm und 4,9 Kg. Und Fische weiter so.
> HECHTERS


 
emm guck mal auf der Seite davor! 29 Pfund sind zu wenig 

da haste deinen Tipp aber voll verrissen:q:q:q:q:q

Ich sach mal 33 Pfund#6


----------



## Aal99 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35 pfund


----------



## vorzugsfischer (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40 pfund


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37pfd


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Flo-Zanderkönig richtig geraten


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja Zander Papst dann mach mal ein neues Bild 

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mist schon wieder daneben|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So dann mal die Länge von einem kleine Barschilein^^


----------



## schakal1182 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

13cm

geil, "13cm" ist der Forensoftware zu kurz^^


----------



## esox82 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15cm!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze den barsch auf 18cm|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> ich schätze den barsch auf 18cm|kopfkrat


 
Lassen wir mal so gelten#6


----------



## andre23 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Lassen wir mal so gelten#6




typisch:q:q:q.....das waren keine 20cm:q:q:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nur versautes im Kopf^^


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

na dann viel spass

nur die länge is bekannt#h


http://img519.*ih.us/img519/6329/dddfggtgghjjhkfn6.jpg


----------



## esox82 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35cm!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40cm sag ich mal


----------



## Bushmaster3k (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag ma 30cm


----------



## Brassenkönig (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich tippe auf 35 cm...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ihr wart nah dran|bigeyes die richtige lösung ist 37cm.

Wer will, stellt das nächste Bild ein #6


----------



## Carpangler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich tippe auf 45 cm.

mfg Carpangler


----------



## Bushmaster3k (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schade ich dachte ich wer ein fuchs dachte das handy wer 10cm lang so wie mein nokia,da lag ich wohl falsch


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37 zentimeter..... schöner Fisch petri


----------



## esox82 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wie wäre es,mit dem nächsten bild?


----------



## Master Hecht (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

gute idee ich würde eines reinstelllen wenn ich eins hätt, hab aber leider keins weil ich die fische die ich fange nie Photogrphiere.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

keiner mehr n foto? 
ich Photogrphiere meine fische leider auch fast nie.außer ein freund mit kamera ist dabei 
damn hätte mir ne cam wünschen sollen


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich gucke mal nach einem Bild


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich auch


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da hab ich auch schon eines 







Nur Länge vorhanden!!!


----------



## Master Hecht (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der ist 39cm lang.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37cm..............


----------



## karl_sorglos (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

46cm...


----------



## Waagemann (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag 43cm


----------



## zrako (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag 26,064321cm^^


----------



## LUKA$ (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

51cm...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29cm.


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sach ma 31 cm?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



zrako schrieb:


> ich sag 26,064321cm^^


 
fast :vik:



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> ich sach ma 31 cm?


 
deins zählt nicht!!!!!!!!!!!


Jonny walker hat gewonnen....er hatte 31cm!


Gufi Angler hat es vorher aus mir herausgequetscht!#d


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm..dachte der eimer wäre größer^^


----------



## karl_sorglos (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja, stimmt schon, ein winziger Eimer....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Damit habe ich früher Sandburgen gebaut^^


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

da geb ich nach langer zeit einfach mal meine stimme ab und schon wieder richtig^^ 7mal ? könnt gut sein:q

stellt einfach das next pic rein


----------



## Trout killer (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi,
Hier mal das nächste Bild:m
Länge und Gewicht vorhanden

Gruß Trout Ki#hller


----------



## AK_894 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72cm und 7,5kg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

16,5 Kilogramm und 81cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

83 cm und 15 Kg


----------



## Sebi888 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

SO schätzt ma wie viel dieser Karpfen wiegt! 

Länge nicht bekannt!!!

gruß Sebi


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12 Pfund......was hast du denn mit dem Angestellt, der blutet ja oben an der Rückenflosse!??


----------



## Sebi888 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hey ja der war schon so! weis auch nixh t was der gemacht hat!  vielleicht sich irgendwie unterwasser verletzt?? 
aber bist nich schlecht im schätzen so! gruß sebi


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der T-Shirt Carp hat genau 10 PFund sag ich mal.

mfg Marvin


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Trout killer schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hier mal das nächste Bild:m
> Länge und Gewicht vorhanden
> 
> Gruß Trout Ki#hller


 
75cm und 34pfd


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Sebi888 schrieb:


> SO schätzt ma wie viel dieser Karpfen wiegt!
> 
> Länge nicht bekannt!!!
> 
> gruß Sebi


 


knapp 9fpd


----------



## Sebi888 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ihr seid alle nicht schlecht im schätzen muss man asgen! ich werde es nacher auflösen! vielleicht tippt ja noch jemand!


----------



## Master Hecht (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der hat 5,5 kg.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ne ich denke etwas weniger....9,5 Pfund


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich würd mal sagen 9 Pfund


----------



## Sebi888 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also ich lös mal auf! 
Der hatte so ziemlich genau 9,6 Pfund!!!
jetzt kann jemand das nächste Bild reinstelen

gruß sebi


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hehe...ich hab schon wieder gewonnen


----------



## Trout killer (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

HI,
Bis jetzt hat noch keiner richtig geraten!!Aber nahe dran seit ihr schon auflösung in ca.30min


Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## Trout killer (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Was is los keiner mehr lust??
Der Karpfen wog 39pf und war 89cm lang
Wer stellt das nächste Bild rein?


Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## esox82 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

na so langsam könnte mal wieder jemand ein bild reinstellen...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



esox82 schrieb:


> na so langsam könnte mal wieder jemand ein bild reinstellen...


na los dann mach mal#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So Gewicht ist vorhanden länge leider nicht.

Viel spass


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27Pfund würd ich jetzt mal so schätzen|kopfkrat


----------



## LUKA$ (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

16kg schätz ich ma ...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sieht er so klein aus??


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> sieht er so klein aus??


 

das Bild ist aber klein


----------



## Bushmaster3k (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38pfund


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage mal das der genau 44 pfd wiegt.

mfg Marvin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38pfd


----------



## Gufi Angler (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48pfund


----------



## esox82 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

um die 40pfd


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

24 kilo,also 48 pfd.


----------



## bagsta343 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|kopfkratwürde ihn auf gute 76 cm und 5.4 kg schätzen|kopfkrat

schöner zander...
mein respekt, guter petrijünger...:m

gute themen-idee

petri u frohes fest
der bagsta#h


----------



## esox82 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|kopfkratWelcher Zander?|kopfkrat
Wir sind doch noch beim Karpfen,oder?#c


----------



## Hai2 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42 pfund carpe


----------



## LUKA$ (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wie wärs denn mal mit auflösen??


----------



## Der Wobbler (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze 1,30m und mit roter Mütze 30 Kg !


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



esox82 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat*Welcher Zander?*|kopfkrat
> Wir sind doch noch beim Karpfen,oder?#c


 
na der von seite 1


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Sorry hatte etwas viel Weihnachts stress.|krach:

er wog genau 40Pf
also geht der zuschlag an   esox82.


Wünsche euch  alle ein erholsames fest


----------



## esox82 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

juhu,gewonnen
leider hab ich momentan kein bild,also reiche ich das zepter weiter
wer also will,darf ein bild posten


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So da hier keiner eins rein stellt werde ich noch mal

Also wie immer ist nur das Gewicht vorhanden


----------



## esox82 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der scheint mir etwas leichter zu sein,obwohl man deinem gesichtsausdruck zufolge eher das gegenteil glauben würde
schätze mal so 34pfd


----------



## HD1983 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15 Kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32 pfd


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35pfd.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

FischAndy1980@ das ging aber schnell


----------



## esox82 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> FischAndy1980@ das ging aber schnell


 
um ein pfund daneben gegriffen|gr::r:q

dann halt beim nächsten mal!


----------



## Rutenknicker (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo,

    Ich glaube der ist bestimmt naja 75cm lang und 7Kg 
    schwer.:g

                          Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hehe...das war wohl voll daneben


----------



## Rutenknicker (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Was schätzt du den?|kopfkrat

      Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------



## esox82 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wurde doch schon aufgelöst


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



esox82 schrieb:


> wurde doch schon aufgelöst


 
vielleicht meinte auch er den Zander von Seite 1


----------



## esox82 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> vielleicht meinte auch er den Zander von Seite 1


 
schon wieder?
es haben wohl noch nicht viele bemerkt,dass wir schon über die erste seite hinaus sind


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wo Bleibt den das neue Bild??
Hat keinner eins mehr??


----------



## esox82 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mach du mal,ich bin auf dem pc meiner freundin,da sind keine fangbilder drauf


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So dan stell ich mal eins wieder rein. So wie immer ist nur das gewicht vorhanden.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Muss gleich einsagen das bild würde leider zimlich weit weg gemacht  des wegen täuscht die grösse


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Muss gleich einsagen das bild würde leider zimlich weit weg gemacht des wegen täuscht die grösse


 

also ist er viiiiiieeel größer als er ausieht:vik:

sag mal 32Pfund, weil er kein so dicken Bauch hat


----------



## HD1983 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmmm? tippe auf 20 KG also 40 Pfund:m


----------



## KingHenry (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



 


hier könnt ihr auch noch ma schätzen:m


----------



## KingHenry (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ihr müsst Gewicht und Länge sagen !!!


----------



## Der Goonch (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

tippe auf 27 pfund .der karpfen


----------



## esox82 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm,ich schätze den karpfen auf 24pfd und die barbe auf 5pfd


----------



## KingHenry (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

und wie lang denkst du is die Barbe ????


----------



## esox82 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm,knapp 60cm


----------



## LUKA$ (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

barbe 63cm und 2800gr. ....der carp 37pfund


----------



## KingHenry (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich löse jetzt auf also Esox82 hatte mit dem Gewicht recht die Barbe hat 5 pfund gewogen nur etwas zu lang geschätzt sie war nämlich 56cm lang aber gut!!


----------



## esox82 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schon wieder gewonnen?
ich lass dem Luka$ den vortritt


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

etwas sehr viel für den carp jungs|supergri


----------



## LUKA$ (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

immoment bin ich im urlaub nur nen laptop dabei kann keine bilder hochladen die sind zu hause also wer will??


----------



## esox82 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> etwas sehr viel für den carp jungs|supergri


 
auch die von mir geschätzten 24pfd?
hmm,dann sieht er schwerer aus,als er ist
dann eben 20pfd


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich tippe den Karpfen auf 15 pfd.


----------



## Rutenknicker (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schätz die Barbe auf 55cm und 3-4Kg:q

                        Gruß Timo


----------



## Rutenknicker (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Den Karpfen schätz ich so auf 26pfd:q

                     Gruß Timo


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

esox82@ Er hatte genau 10Kg  wie wäre es wen du mal bilder rein stellst von deinen fängen dan kann ich auch mal schätzen


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

>Genau lass sehen 

mfg Marvin


----------



## Master Hecht (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jo macht ma nen neues bild rein.


----------



## Master Hecht (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

oder ich guck ma ob ich eins hab.


----------



## esox82 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok,ich setz eins rein,dauert noch einige minuten,da ich meine bilder auf einem anderen pc,ohne internetanschluß habe.
noch 10min


----------



## esox82 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So,
von dem Rapfen hier ist nur die Länge bekannt


----------



## @dr! (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

46cm |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|bla:


----------



## esox82 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich hoffe,das war ein scherz


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Sage mal ca 70cm


----------



## esox82 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

du bist gut,ronny,aber nicht perfekt!
bist ganz nah dran


----------



## Rutenknicker (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag mal 37-38cm richtig??#c

                 Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay dan sage ich 75cm


----------



## Waagemann (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mmmhhh 76cm?


----------



## LUKA$ (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73cm..??


----------



## esox82 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

lukas war am nächsten dran,es waren 72cm!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72cm?   

Sieht aus wie 40cm 
Nicht böse gemeint 

mfg Márvin


----------



## esox82 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann vergleich mal die länge des unterarmes mit dem fisch...hast du so kurze arme
auch nich böse gemeint


----------



## Master Hecht (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

kann noch ma jemand nen foto reinstellen irgendwie tut sich hier ja nichts mehr so wirklich sind wohl die fotos ausgegagen.


----------



## Trout killer (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi,
Hier tut sich ja gar nichts mehr hier mal wieder ein Bild von mir
wie immer Länge und Gewicht vorhanden.

Gruß Trout killer#h


----------



## Hai2 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

länge = höhe = 74cm bei 12,2 kg ^^


----------



## LUKA$ (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

82cm und 35pfund


----------



## Waagemann (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Was für ein Tier|bigeyes!71cm 22pfd?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Länge ist ca  75cm und wiegen tut er  19,5Kg


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm,länge 75cm bei 20kg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

oh @esox82  meinste die 500g bringen dir den sieg


----------



## @dr! (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ne aber mir 75cm bei 19kg :q:q:q


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> oh @esox82 meinste die 500g bringen dir den sieg


 

jup!
man sieht doch,dass der niemals 19,5kg hat


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



@dr! schrieb:


> ne aber mir 75cm bei 19kg :q:q:q


 

nee,1kg zu leicht


----------



## @dr! (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



esox82 schrieb:


> nee,1kg zu leicht



der hat doch keine 40 pfund |kopfkrat

38 hat der |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38?
du hast wohl vergessen,die brille aufzusetzen


----------



## Trout killer (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi Leute,
Bis jetzt liegt nur einer in der nähe mit dem Gewicht !!#t
strengt euch mal an:q

Gruß Trout Killer#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

:q und wer???


----------



## MrTom (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Über 40? Niemals!
Über 30? Mhhhh???
Mein Tipp sind 27Pfund.
Traumhafter Fisch#6
mfg Thomas


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

MrTom@ uterschätze den Fisch nicht er ist Verdamt hoch und fett  unter 30 ist der nicht. kleiner tip. kann auch falsch liegen


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18 kg, länge 80 cm


----------



## Carpkiller07 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80cm 29 Pfund
Schöne Runde Kugel:q


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Lös mal bitte auf!


----------



## Trout killer (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ok Ok,
Ich Löse mal auf Carpkiller07 hat es doch noch richtig eraten,zumindestens das Gewicht
Das kleine Schweinchen wog 29Pfund und war 77cm lang
@Ronny ich hätte ihn auch größer geschätzt als er ist#6


Gruß Trout Killer#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

die Aufnahme sah für mich so aus. Das er zimlich weit weg Fotografiert würde des wegen meine einschätzung naja kann nicht immer  richtig liegen. Trozdem ein super Fisch


----------



## Carpkiller07 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jo, 
Konnte das einigermaßen einschätzen,weil wir bei uns schon ehnliche kugeln gefangen haben.



So hier ein neues Bild:


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

90cm lang, 32 kg
Ist aber ein ordentliches Dingen!


----------



## Living Dead (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



angler-jan schrieb:


> 90cm lang, 32 kg
> Ist aber ein ordentliches Dingen!



64 Pfund? alter schwede!


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Halt, ich meinte 22kg. Ich hab mich vertippt!


----------



## Carpkiller07 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So schwer ist er dann auch nicht,habe ihn nur sehr weit vorgehalten|rotwerden.


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> die Aufnahme sah für mich so aus. Das er zimlich weit weg Fotografiert würde des wegen meine einschätzung naja kann nicht immer richtig liegen. Trozdem ein super Fisch


 
hmm,da hatten wir beide wohl keine brille auf


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> So schwer ist er dann auch nicht,habe ihn nur sehr weit vorgehalten|rotwerden.


 

#d
wenigstens gibst du es zu:m
hmm 32pfd


----------



## Carpkiller07 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|good:   richtig,32 pfund hat er.


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

im ernst?geil,schon wieder richtig
ich müsste noch irgendwo ein bild haben....


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hier noch einer,der nicht in die kamera gehalten wird
länge und gewicht sind bekannt


----------



## angler-jan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5 kg und 60cm


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

länge hast du fast richtig,aber gewicht nicht.
ich sollte vielleicht erwähnen,dass ich 2m gross bin
der karpfen ist zwar klein,aber so klein war er nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## Carpkiller07 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

62cm und 7,5 kilo


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> 62cm und 7,5 kilo


 
warst du auch da?
genauer geht´s ja nicht!
richtig


----------



## Carpkiller07 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

*Gottfather of schätzen*

Keine ahnung wie ich das geschaft habe|bigeyes





So neues Bild,weiß nur Länge!!!


----------



## esox82 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> *Gottfather of schätzen*
> 
> Keine ahnung wie ich das geschaft habe|bigeyes


 

Anglerglück


----------



## esox82 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> *Gottfather of schätzen*
> 
> Keine ahnung wie ich das geschaft habe|bigeyes
> 
> ...


 




hmm,30cm


----------



## angler-jan (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28cm, glaub ich


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32 und ein paar zerquetschte


----------



## Silverstar (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34cm????


----------



## angler-jan (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Lös mal gleich bitte auf!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dan sage ich mal mhh 25cm


----------



## Trout killer (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sage 33cm hat der ???



Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## LUKA$ (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36cm...


----------



## Carpkiller07 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29 cm hat das wallerchen.#h


----------



## angler-jan (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Juhu ich war am nächsten!


----------



## angler-jan (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So dann schätzt mal!


----------



## Hai2 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28er tinca


----------



## angler-jan (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich habe gerade in meinem Fischereischein gelesen, dass die Schleie schon ab 20 cm mitnehmen darf! Wusste ich gar nicht, solche kleinen darf man schon mitnehmen!?|bigeyes


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Juhu ich war am nächsten!


 
nananana,ich war auch nur 1cm entfernt


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

22cm hat die schleie


----------



## LUKA$ (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

21cm...


----------



## Waagemann (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag mal 24cm!


----------



## Master Hecht (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

23 cm hat die schleie.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

23 klingt gut


----------



## Carpkiller07 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27 cm:q


----------



## angler-jan (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

genau 28cm ahtte die Schleie.


----------



## angler-jan (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich habe Wurstfinger,wenn ihr das daran gemessen habt


----------



## RobinDUB (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze so um die 18 cm^^


----------



## angler-jan (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich habe doch schon aufgelöst. und 18 wäre wohl wirklich ein bisschen klein


----------



## angler-jan (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Die Rotaugen braucht ihr nicht schätzen, nur die Forelle!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

würde mal sagen die hat 36cm


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38cm,denke ich


----------



## carphunter85 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sag mal 43cm...


----------



## KingHenry (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich denke die hat 35cm|rolleyes

#:#a|pfisch:#w:a:s|director:|laola:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

46 cm hat das Forellchen


----------



## Jochen G. (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi, ich sage 40 cm ! :vik:


----------



## esox82 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

auflösen!!!!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sach mal 42cm!

die rotaugen haben 20 und 22cm..


----------



## ederseebasshunter (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage mal 37cm!!


----------



## LUKA$ (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39cm....


----------



## angler-jan (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jochen G. hatte recht. Auf dem punkt genau 40cm.


----------



## angler-jan (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hier eine schöne Bachforelle, die ich heute gefangen habe#6.
Das Foto ist ein wenig verschwommen.


----------



## LUKA$ (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm...


----------



## esox82 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm,50cm


----------



## goepfi74 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze die bachforelle auf 48cm


----------



## angler-jan (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Goepfi hatte komischerweise recht. 48 cm


----------



## KingHenry (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat jemand was neues??????|rolleyes


----------



## esox82 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mach du mal


----------



## KingHenry (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich??


----------



## esox82 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jo!


----------



## KingHenry (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann musste mir noch mal erklären wie mann die reinsetzt die fotos dann ja


----------



## esox82 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Unter dem letzten Beitrag hast du ja einen Knopf,wo "Antworten" steht.
Wenn du darauf drückst,läd sich eine neue Seite,wo ein Kasten ist,indem du schreiben kannst.
Wenn du jetzt runterscrollst siehst du einen Knopf,wo "Anhänge verwalten" draufsteht.
Drücks du darauf,öffnet sich ein Pop-Up Fenster.
Da kannst du nun mit dem "Durchsuchen" Knopf die richtige Datei auf deinem PC suchen und dann mit dem "Hochladen" Knopf anhängen.
Das Hochladen dauert einige Sekunden.
Wenn das Bild angehängt wurde,brauchst du nur noch einen Text in den Kasten zu schreiben und auf "Antworten" drücken.
Ich hoffe,das war einigermaßen verständlich


----------



## KingHenry (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

geht net bei jpeg geht nur bis 85 kb ganz knapp meine Bilder haben von 89,1 kb bis 92,8 kb schade#t geht das auch anders kriegt man Bilder auch anders rein |kopfkrat die Barbe hat nämlich auch über 85 kb aber ich hab vergessen wie ich die reingemacht hab:q


----------



## Master Hecht (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich würd gerne ma schätzen macht ma bitte wieder nen bild rein ich hab nämlich keins.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



KingHenry schrieb:


> geht net bei jpeg geht nur bis 85 kb ganz knapp meine Bilder haben von 89,1 kb bis 92,8 kb schade#t geht das auch anders kriegt man Bilder auch anders rein |kopfkrat die Barbe hat nämlich auch über 85 kb aber ich hab vergessen wie ich die reingemacht hab:q


 
klick mal dein Bild mit rechter Maustaste an und dann "öffnen mit Paint"! dann klickst du in Paint oben auf "Bild" und dann "Strecken und Zerren"! dann gibst du oben die prozentzahl an, sowiel du das bild kleiner machen willst! würde dir 90% empfehlen, wenn deine Bilder schon fast maximum haben!


----------



## esox82 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schliesse mich dem phil da an


----------



## Bushmaster3k (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wat schätzt ihr ?


----------



## angler-jan (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage mal der hat 27,5


----------



## LUKA$ (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

31cm...


----------



## esox82 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so gerade nicht 30,denke 29cm


----------



## soneji (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der barsch hat doch gut und gerne 80 cm. oder? #c


----------



## Hai2 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

30cm exactamente


----------



## Master Hecht (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der hat 32 cm.


----------



## LUKA$ (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



soneji schrieb:


> der barsch hat doch gut und gerne 80 cm. oder? #c


   lool guter witz


----------



## Bushmaster3k (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so freunde dann lös ich mal auf der barsch hat genau 36 cm 

soneji dürfte nicht mitraten der war beim fang dabei dennoch knapp dein tip :vik:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wer stellt das nächste Video rein?

mfg Marvin


----------



## esox82 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

video?geht das?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nich zu viel kiffen Marvin:#2::#2::#2:|krank:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Nich zu viel kiffen Marvin:#2::#2::#2:|krank:



|kopfkrat Uuups !

Das tut mir Leid meinte natürlich Foto obwohl ein Video auch gehen würde |rolleyes

Na dann wer hat ein neues Foto? ;+

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jaa mey..ich guck mal nach!!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Diesmal is aber nur die Länge bekannt!!


----------



## LUKA$ (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63cm....


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

joa die richtung is okay..musste aber noch bischen raufpacken!!


----------



## Bushmaster3k (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70cm sach ich dann mal


----------



## esox82 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68cm denk ich


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Bushmaster3k schrieb:


> 70cm sach ich dann mal


 
jo knappe sache! 71 hatte der!!

Wer setzt das nächste Foto rein??:vik:


----------



## esox82 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Von diesem Plagegeist der Mosel weiss ich nur die Länge


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17cm sach ich mal


----------



## Hai2 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15cm ...oder?^^


----------



## angler-jan (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

14cm sage ich!


----------



## esox82 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der hatte 16cm


----------



## Hai2 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mal gucken^^:


----------



## esox82 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

oh,das ist schwer!
ich sag mal 37cm


----------



## Bushmaster3k (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

is echt ma super schwer 
ich sach 34cm


----------



## Master Hecht (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38 cm


----------



## Master Hecht (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Is die ausm Puff???


----------



## LUKA$ (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm..


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56cm sage ich mal!

mfg marvin


----------



## angler-jan (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ein recht großen Rücken im Vergleich zum Kopf: 52cm


----------



## Hai2 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Einer is gaaaanz dicht dran. Morgen nach der Arbeit gibts die Auflösung. 

Ist eine meiner Lieblingsfliegen bei Sonne und Wind, is ne relativ große Fliege. (nur als Tipp)


----------



## Aal99 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

das ist schwer weil man den körper nicht sieht 53cm


----------



## Hai2 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösung: 44cm


----------



## Hai2 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wenn keiner will, ich habs ja|supergri

also sowohl Gewicht als auch Länge ist bekannt:


----------



## LUKA$ (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

...wow war ich ja gar nich so schlecht^^...zum nächsten 39cm...


----------



## Hai2 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39cm?? dein Ernst?? Das ist ein großer Kescher....


----------



## angler-jan (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Länge ist 61cm und Gewicht liegt bei 5,5 kilo


----------



## Bushmaster3k (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

das is schon eher die richtige richtung jan 
ich sag 68cm und 10pf


----------



## esox82 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70cm und 7kg


----------



## LUKA$ (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64cm...nach nochmaligem überdenken


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wenn der Kescher eine Kopfgröße von 60x60 hat, muss der Graser so um die 70cm sein!

Ich schätze mal 72cm und 10 Pfund!


----------



## Hai2 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nich schlecht carpcatcher!!! Kennst den Kescher?? 72cm sind richtig, wobei die Schätzung von esox auch sehr gut war, da er 14 1/2 Pfund hatte.


----------



## esox82 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hier noch einer,den ein Kumpel von mir beim Stippen erwischt hat.Länge und Gewicht sind bekannt


----------



## LUKA$ (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61cm...


----------



## angler-jan (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53cm und 4kg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Hai2 schrieb:


> Nich schlecht carpcatcher!!! Kennst den Kescher?? 72cm sind richtig, wobei die Schätzung von esox auch sehr gut war, da er 14 1/2 Pfund hatte.


 
tja..meisterhaft..ich kenne den Kescher nicht!!:vik::vik:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

zum Karpfen: 58cm und 10 Pfund


----------



## Hai2 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56 cm


----------



## esox82 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

carpcatcher liegt nah dran,länge ist richtig!


----------



## angler-jan (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

auflösen bitte.


----------



## esox82 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm und 12pfd


----------



## esox82 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



angler-jan schrieb:


> auflösen bitte.


 
dann bring doch bitte das nächste bild,damit es hier nicht ins stocken gerät


----------



## angler-jan (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So dann schätzt mal. Ich kenne nur die Länge.


----------



## esox82 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm,20cm


----------



## LUKA$ (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27cm...


----------



## Master Hecht (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

23,5 ist doch klar.....


----------



## Hai2 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29cm so pi ma daumen


----------



## Blinker Mann (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25 cm


----------



## Bushmaster3k (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

denke der is über 30cm ich sag mal 33cm


----------



## goldfish007 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

max. 20 cm


----------



## Shez (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

16 cm:vik:


----------



## angler-jan (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So, ich löse mal auf
32cm Jungs. Achtet mal auf den Rücken!!#6


----------



## Hai2 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Eine Bachforelle in Handycamquali^^:


----------



## angler-jan (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Bachforellen sind die schönsten Fische keine Frage. 
Noch schöner als Regendogen.
So zur Schätzung:30cm


----------



## esox82 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sehr schwer,ich tippe auf 28cm


----------



## LUKA$ (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34cm...


----------



## LUKA$ (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

was los hier ???


----------



## Carpkiller07 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32cm|kopfkrat


----------



## Hai2 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

*g* ihr seid nich schlecht auflösung heute abend


----------



## nemles (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

31 cm würde ich sagen.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32 cm sach ich mal


----------



## Bushmaster3k (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sach auch 31cm


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag 33cm


----------



## Hai2 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

perfekt Spin&Jerk, die hatte 33cm


----------



## angler-jan (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na dann, ran ans schätzen
Nur die Länge ist bekannt.


----------



## Hai2 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

31 und 35 cm


----------



## Carpkiller07 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33 und 38cm


----------



## LUKA$ (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35cm und 41cm


----------



## Waagemann (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37cm und 34cm


----------



## -martin- (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39 und 44


----------



## angler-jan (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich löse auf: 
42cm und 35cm. Also Lukas war insgesamt am nächsten!


----------



## LUKA$ (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

juhuu gewonnen ...


----------



## esox82 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



LUKA$ schrieb:


> juhuu gewonnen ...


 
dann setz mal das nächste bild rein


----------



## Master Hecht (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich stell mal eins rein
achja hier ist nur die länge gewünscht.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

95cm schätze ich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

86cm...


----------



## Blinker Mann (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin,moin

110cm


----------



## LUKA$ (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

81cm...


----------



## Living Dead (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,04m


----------



## angler-jan (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

98 cm


----------



## Hai2 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

101cm schönes tier!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage 91 cm. #6


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätz 99cm


----------



## esox82 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag 93cm


----------



## Master Hecht (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der hatte genau 98 cm .


----------



## angler-jan (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jahuuuuuu. Gewonnen.


----------



## LUKA$ (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nix mehr los hier??


----------



## ASV 1965 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=74724&stc=1&d=1201113959


ok wie lang sind die jeweils?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

82 und 86 schöne Tiere


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

85 und 79


----------



## LUKA$ (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

87 und 81.....


----------



## ASV 1965 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der erste 80 der zweite 85 ihr wart alle sehr sehr nahe dran.Sehr gut geschätzt


----------



## ASV 1965 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=74725&stc=1&d=1201116483

OK wie schwer ist denn die?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2,2kg


----------



## angler-jan (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2,5 kg


----------



## ASV 1965 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok ich lös dann jetz schon mal auf  . 2.9 kg


----------



## esox82 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok,dann mach ich jetzt mal.wie gross ist denn der hier?nur länge ist bekannt


----------



## Hai-Happen (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Tippe einfach mal auf 43 cm.|supergri

Schöner Fisch!!!

Gruß aus Hamburg!


----------



## Master Hecht (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45cm hatta


----------



## LUKA$ (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

41cm...


----------



## ASV 1965 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich würde 39 sagen allerdings schwer zu schätzen


----------



## Steinadler (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40 mfg


----------



## angler-jan (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37cm sage ich.


----------



## Hai2 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42cm sieht gut aus^^


----------



## esox82 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Hai2 schrieb:


> 42cm sieht gut aus^^


 

Genau so ist es! 42cm hatte er! Gebissen auf einen Tauwurm,geführt am splitshot-rig!


----------



## Hai2 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

juhhhuuuuuu^^ 

viel spaß damit:


----------



## angler-jan (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der kleinere 60cm und der größere 74 cm


----------



## LUKA$ (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63 und 78cm


----------



## esox82 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60 und 70cm


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nun mach ich mal schwerer#h


----------



## esox82 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm,600gr und 40cm


----------



## Waagemann (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag 46 cm


----------



## Bushmaster3k (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag 48 cm 
fettes teil


----------



## Hai2 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@aalbaendiger: was hälst du davon wenn wir erstmal ein bild auflösen und dann das nächste reinstellen?


----------



## Bushmaster3k (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dein bild mit den dorschen hab ich gar nicht gesehen,dann sag ich mal 65 und 79


----------



## Hai2 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hat er geschickt gemacht mit der neuen seite|rolleyes|supergri


bei beiden dorschen noch kein treffer dabei...


----------



## LUKA$ (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

51cm...


----------



## Hai2 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

naja ich lös meins mal auf die dorsche hatten 56 und 59cm...

der saibling hat 42cm...


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Saibling hat 50cm

Mfg marvin

Auflösung?


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Saibling hatte sogar 53 cm ! Gefangen in der Lahn!


----------



## LUKA$ (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

was los hier niemand bilder?


----------



## Master Hecht (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich guck mal nach ob ich noch eins hab.


----------



## Master Hecht (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

das bild das ich hab kann ich nicht hochladen ist zu groß, leider.


----------



## barschzocker1961 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hallo ich habe ein paar bilder aber wie stelle ich sie rein


----------



## Master Hecht (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

du gehst einfach auf antworten und dann steht da anhänge verwalten dann stellst du die datei ein und gehst auf hochladen schon fertig.


----------



## esox82 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm,noch immer nichts?


----------



## barschzocker1961 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jo jo jo


----------



## barschzocker1961 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wat schätzt ihr


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hm 49cm ...


----------



## Felix 1969 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm......


----------



## ASV 1965 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43 cm


----------



## Blinker Mann (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin

48cm

gruß


----------



## Hai2 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56er forelle


----------



## barschzocker1961 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

weiter gewicht und länge


----------



## barschzocker1961 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so hier ist noch eins ^^


----------



## barschzocker1961 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

und keiner mehr???


----------



## Franky D (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63cm  lang


----------



## dani_carp (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55cm lang


----------



## esox82 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

52cm...


----------



## angler-jan (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57cm........


----------



## LUKA$ (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61cm...


----------



## Jens0883 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60 cm


----------



## Master Hecht (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ne schöne 51 er forelle.


----------



## Master Hecht (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

natürlich in cm.


----------



## esox82 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

*hust* #tauflösen#t *hust* :m


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

54cm?


----------



## LUKA$ (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösen^^


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sach 52 cm


----------



## esox82 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm,immer noch nicht aufgelöst?


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57 cm


----------



## forelle03 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Die ist 50 cm schätze ich


----------



## angler-jan (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Immer noch nicht aufgelöst. Ich glaube das wird nichts mehr. 
Soll ich ein neuen reinstezen?
Oder will jemand anders?


----------



## esox82 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht aufgelöst. Ich glaube das wird nichts mehr.
> Soll ich ein neuen reinstezen?
> Oder will jemand anders?


 

jo,mach mal!!!!


----------



## angler-jan (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So, hier habt ihr was. 

Nur die Forelle ist bekannt(Länge)


----------



## Franky D (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42cm lang


----------



## Master Hecht (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

41cm lang ist die.


----------



## esox82 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm,44cm


----------



## LUKA$ (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm...


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

46Cm....


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45cm..


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösen...Ich hätte nen Pic^^:vik:


----------



## esox82 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



D4rKmA(s)TeR schrieb:


> Auflösen...Ich hätte nen Pic^^:vik:


 
die vorige forelle wurde ja nicht mal aufgelöst,und du willst bereits das dritte bild reinstellen?|uhoh::q


----------



## Svenno 02 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40 cm sage ich


----------



## magic feeder (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich verstehe das ganze nicht.....wenn man mit dem cursor auf das bild geht steht doch da dass sie 43 cm lang ist.....oder bin ich zu verwirrt?


----------



## Hai2 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hast recht magic feeder, der jan wollte uns das nur nicht so schwer machen^^


----------



## magic feeder (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|kopfkrat


----------



## LUKA$ (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wo denn wenn ich fragen darf^^...ich finds nisch


----------



## angler-jan (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Verdammt ihr habt recht. ää *Hust* Ich glaube da steht 43cm Forelle und mein Barsch.#t
Naja, dann hat wohl der Lukas gewonnen. den Magic Feeder hat ja gespickt:m


----------



## LUKA$ (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hö bin ich blind oder so ...?? kann mich mal bitte jemad aufklären wo da die Länge steht


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



LUKA$ schrieb:


> Hö bin ich blind oder so ...?? kann mich mal bitte jemad aufklären wo da die Länge steht


 
*mit den mauspfeil auf das Bild zeigen und nicht klicken !*


----------



## LUKA$ (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

^^ danke jez hab ichs auch


----------



## angler-jan (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Haut mal wieder was neues rein bitte!


----------



## esox82 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wurde denn schon alles aufgelöst?


----------



## Sebi888 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ZWar nix Besonderes aber weil niemand was reinstellt...
Was denkt ihr wieviel wiegt diese Brasse :v:v




Gruß Sebi


----------



## LUKA$ (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

350 gr...


----------



## Master Hecht (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

750gr.


----------



## auborne (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

555gr|rolleyes


----------



## esox82 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

500gr!


----------



## angler-jan (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

400 gramm


----------



## WhiteWolf (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

596g ^^


----------



## Master Hecht (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wann wird aufgelöst???


----------



## esox82 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

noch immer nicht aufgelöst?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Klodeckel wiegt 450 gramm


----------



## Master Hecht (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also irgendwie löst keine mehr auf....|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## angler-jan (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Das nervt wirklich. Wenn man hier was reinpackt, dann sollte man auch auflösen.


----------



## LUKA$ (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schreib dem Bild hochlader mal ne PN doch bitte sein Bild hier aufzulösen....


----------



## esox82 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mensch,ich dachte schon,die bilder wurden endlich aufgelöst


----------



## Cremeschnitte (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

75 cm und 12 Pfund, vielleicht aber auch doch eher 6 Kilo.

Petri
Cremeschnitte


----------



## Felix 1969 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich glaub von den letzten 3 gibts noch keine Auflösung.#c
Sind die alle im Skiurlaub!?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also Leute wer was reinstellt MUSS auch auflösen wenn nicht dann einfach nichst reinstellen und fertig.

Also wer jetzt bitte ein Bild reinstellt dann vergessen wir die 3 letzten nicht aufgelösten!

Mfg marvin


----------



## barschzocker1961 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hallo ich war wirklich im skiurlaub  ich löse mal auf die forelle war 60cm lang und 3,5 kilo schwer


----------



## Sebi888 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hey Leute sorry in den letzten Tagen hat mein Internet ned so funktioniert^^
Also SORRY nommal!
Also die Brasse wog 460 Gramm!
Naja nextes mal lös ich früher auf!

Sebi


----------



## esox82 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So,keine Ahnung ob alles aufgelöst wurde,aber ich stelle mal eins rein.
Hier ist nur die Länge bekannt


----------



## LUKA$ (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

87cm...


----------



## angler-jan (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68 cm


----------



## Master Hecht (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

85 cm...


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66cm.....:vik:


----------



## esox82 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

zwei von euch sind ganz nah dran


----------



## Master_Bown (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



esox82 schrieb:


> zwei von euch sind ganz nah dran



Dann nehme ich die goldene Mitte und tippe mal 86 cm :q


----------



## aliencook (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Master_Bown schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich die goldene Mitte und tippe mal 86 cm :q



Hehe und ich 67 :m


----------



## Cremeschnitte (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

88 cm!?


----------



## barschzocker1961 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

89 cm|rolleyes


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65cm schätz ick


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64cm...


----------



## köfi01 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73 cm !!!


----------



## esox82 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Tja,leider war keiner richtig, er hatte 83cm, gefangen mir einem löwenzahn an der freien leine


----------



## barschzocker1961 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hat einer noch ein bilder???


----------



## barschzocker1961 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

oh |supergri ich meine ob einer noch ein bild hat??


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich gucke mal nach ob ich eins finde...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hier mal ein etwas älteres |supergri


bei dem Fisch ist nur die länge bekannt


----------



## Waagemann (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

44cm würd ich sagen;+


----------



## esox82 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

46cm sag ich


----------



## Felix 1969 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55cm.....


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

das ging aber schnell esox


----------



## esox82 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

im ernst?geil!moment,ich kucke nach einem bild


----------



## esox82 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so,auch hier ist nur die länge bekannt


----------



## Waagemann (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so nu abber...51cm


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56cm|kopfkrat


----------



## Forellendieb (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin ich sach mal genau 50 cm.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|kopfkrat....58 zentis und kein Schuppe länger....:m


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48cm sage ich mal


----------



## Fishscout (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

52 sag ich mal!


----------



## esox82 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm,bislang hat´s noch keiner raus


----------



## forelle03 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68 cm


----------



## Carpkiller07 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Muss ich erst wieder:vik:
61cm


----------



## esox82 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ihr seid nah dran.....


----------



## angler-jan (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63 cm sage ich.


----------



## LUKA$ (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65cm...


----------



## Master Hecht (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der gute is 66cm lang.


----------



## angler-jan (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösen bitte.


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53 cm hat der!


----------



## Fishscout (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Gut ich sage 70cm


----------



## esox82 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

naja,ihr ward fast dran.
der hatte die 60cm-grenze um einen zentimeter verpasst


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hier nur die Länge Bekannt^^


----------



## Fishscout (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

13cm?


----------



## esox82 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11cm!


----------



## hechtangler-uede (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10cm!


----------



## magic feeder (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

140 millimeter


----------



## aliencook (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12 cm


----------



## Master Hecht (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

9cm...


----------



## Franky (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

95 mm


----------



## angler-jan (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15 cm


----------



## LUKA$ (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

145mm^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

0.000152 km

jetzt sind die einheiten gefragt. mal sehen, wer´s im kopf umrechnen kann.


----------



## Cremeschnitte (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

genau 12,3 cm.

Petri
Cremeschnitte


----------



## aliencook (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> 0.000152 km
> 
> jetzt sind die einheiten gefragt. mal sehen, wer´s im kopf umrechnen kann.



Na das kann ja wohl nicht 1,52 cm und auch nicht 152 cm sein :q

Da bleibt nicht mehr viel Auswahl.... :m


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

"............naja,ihr ward fast dran.
der hatte die 60cm-grenze um einen zentimeter verpasst.........!"
__________________
*Angelnder Geschichtsstudent*

Man bin ich gut, aber habt ihr nicht ein paar nettere Fische, wie diese Anstecker hier....????


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

:m





D4rKmA(s)TeR schrieb:


> Hier nur die Länge Bekannt^^


 
14,5 cm.........korrekt:m:vik:


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat *AUFLÖSUNG*#c#c#c*!!!!*


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

er hatte genau 12cm 

aliencook hat gewonnen:vik:


----------



## Master Hecht (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hat vielleicht noch einer ein bild???


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

*Okay........ da hätt ich noch eins....grins!!!*


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Geiles bild   ich schätze mal den Fisch auf ca 16pf


----------



## angler-jan (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6,5 kilo!


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Geiles bild ich schätze mal den Fisch auf ca 16pf


............*nee nee*........|supergri|supergri|supergri!!!!


----------



## Felix 1969 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Tippe auf 11 Pfund


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> ............*nee nee*........|supergri|supergri|supergri!!!!





Kann man schlecht sagen  wie gross ist den dein Sprösling


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

*er war zu dem Zeitpunkt 7 Jahre, ca 1,30 groß und bedenkt er ist kein "Vorhalter"...........|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes!!!*


----------



## Bushmaster3k (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sach 10pfund und 63cm
was auch geil ist das hier immer in cm geschätzt und sobald einer nen karpfen reinhaut nur noch in pfund,seit wohl alle carp spezies die die länge gar net messen oder wie oder was??

ps:echt ma n geiles bild :m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dan würde ich mal sagen  das er 11Kg hat


----------



## Blinker Mann (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo
10400g


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

*


Blinker Mann schrieb:



			Hallo
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


Blinker Mann schrieb:


> *10400g*




*Ihr seid schon sehr dicht dran :m:m*


----------



## Bushmaster3k (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

naja das mein tip als raubfischangler wieder mal voll daneben war überrascht sicher keinen  dafür tippe ich dann beim nächsten barsch wieder um so besser


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> *Ihr seid schon sehr dicht dran :m:m
> 
> 
> oder eher die 11Kg*´:vik:


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

*nee etwas weniger*


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Bushmaster3k schrieb:


> naja das mein tip als raubfischangler wieder mal voll daneben war überrascht sicher keinen  dafür tippe ich dann beim nächsten barsch wieder um so besser


 
*dann hät ich noch ein Bild für dich............grins!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ok der hat 10,5Kg=21pf


----------



## esox82 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10,6kg


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



esox82 schrieb:


> 10,6kg


 
reden wir hier von 100g........ Leute weniger!!:g


----------



## esox82 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann eben 19pfd


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

*


esox82 schrieb:



			dann eben 19pfd

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
*9750 Grammis........|bla:|bla:|bla:!!!*
*Nächster Versuch!!!*
*....mal was anderes!!!!!*


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

keiner mehr Bock, wer bietet mehr????????????:m:m:m


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10,3 kilo


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12,5kg wer schätzt noch oder auflösung?

Mfg Marvin


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> 10,3 kilo


 
.......weit gefehlt.....
hier mal das Positiv dazu...........


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12,5kg wer schätzt noch oder auflösung?

..............nicht annähernd!!!!!!!!


----------



## esox82 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der sieht verdächtig nach 16kg aus


----------



## magic feeder (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

14,8 kilogramm...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

16,5Kg


----------



## Bushmaster3k (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> *dann hät ich noch ein Bild für dich............grins!!!!!!!!!*


das isses aber sicher nicht 
is ja schon wieder son klopper,bor da fällt mir das schätzen echt schwer |kopfkrat
aber ich versuchs mal mit 25 pfund


----------



## LUKA$ (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34 Pfund


----------



## angler-jan (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Alter schwed, dat isn Teil. 
Ich bin mal mutig: 18 kilo!


----------



## Hai2 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

bissl ü30pf denk mal so 15,5kg


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Alter schwed, dat isn Teil.
> Ich bin mal mutig: 18 kilo!


 
.....du bist am dichtesten aber fehlen tun noch ein paar Kilo, hier noch ein anderes Bild, so daß Ihr eine bessere Vorstellung von der Größe bekommt...........#h


----------



## esox82 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der hat doch wohl nicht doch 20kg?!?!?!


----------



## Babba2006 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So Hallo! 

Ich schätze Ihn auf 17,5 Kilo!
Echt schöner Fisch!

Gruß Babba


----------



## esox82 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Babba2006 schrieb:


> So Hallo!
> 
> Ich schätze Ihn auf 17,5 Kilo!
> Echt schöner Fisch!
> ...


 

du hast wohl den post nummer 1300 nicht gelesen


----------



## Babba2006 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



esox82 schrieb:


> du hast wohl den post nummer 1300 nicht gelesen


 

Was hab ich nicht gelesen?


----------



## Babba2006 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Babba2006 schrieb:


> Was hab ich nicht gelesen?


 

Ja ok man sollte erst alles lesen! Dann hat er aber über 20!


----------



## esox82 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Babba2006 schrieb:


> Ja ok man sollte erst alles lesen! Dann hat er aber über 20!


 
|sagnix|muahah::vik:


----------



## Babba2006 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

:vhab nichts anderes erwartet!


----------



## esox82 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Babba2006 schrieb:


> :vhab nichts anderes erwartet!


 
ich aber#c


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag mal 21,5kg ^^


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Karpfenbeschwörer schrieb:


> ich sag mal 21,5kg ^^


 
.....du bist am dichtesten, der Fisch hatte 22 Kilo ....#6


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

petri


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ carpcatcher

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich nehme mal an ich kann jetzt ein bild posten und ihr müsst dan raten oder ^^ na ja...dann viel glück ^^ das bild is zwar schon älter (von 2006) doch mal sehen ob ihrs rausbekomme ^^


----------



## esox82 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm,12pfd


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

leider nein ^^


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

14pfd

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nah dran aber hier will ichs genauer, denn sonst wärs a bissl einfach ^^


----------



## LUKA$ (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

16pfund


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nene du ^^


----------



## nairolf (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15,5pfd


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15 pfd?


----------



## Master Hecht (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

14,7pf


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

13,9 pfund


----------



## Cremeschnitte (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Junge 80 Pfund
Der Fisch 15 Pfund.

Petri
Cremeschnitte


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der junge hat mehr als 80 pfund ^^ 
ergebnis war noch nich dabei doch da es bis ihrs genau raushabt noch dauert mach ich nach dem komma plus minus 2.. sonst dauerts ja ewig.. doch einer war schon nah dran


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

14,4 pfund


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

immernoch nich dabei ^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Cremeschnitte schrieb:


> Der Junge 80 Pfund
> Der Fisch 15 Pfund.
> 
> Petri
> Cremeschnitte




hihihih, da schätzt einer doch glatt den jungen mit.
sachen gibt´s...|bigeyes
coole idee. muss ich echt sagen.  aber das wird er dir wohl nicht verraten, stimmts?#c


----------



## angler-jan (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

9 Kilos


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

damals wo das bild ghemacht wurde 2006 wog ich 50 kilo ^^


----------



## Bushmaster3k (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja 50kilo mit fisch  13,78pfund nur der fisch sach ich mal


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nein, ohne fisch xDDD ich lass bushmaster3k 13,78 pfund zählen.. der fisch wog genau 13,5 pfund ^^ also los, nächstes pic ^^


----------



## Cremeschnitte (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Karpfenbeschwörer schrieb:


> damals wo das bild ghemacht wurde 2006 wog ich 50 kilo ^^


 
Wenn das 50 Kilo gewesen sind, hatte ich bei meiner Einschulung 80 Kilo Lebendgewicht (vor dem Ausnehmen äh Abnehmen)!!!

Petri
Cremeschnitte


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

du musst es ja nicht glauben... -.-


----------



## Master Hecht (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hat keiner mehr ein Bild???


----------



## Bushmaster3k (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

na dann man los!!!nur länge is bekannt,das gewicht leider nur nach dem ausnehmen.

und juhu beim letzten bild gewonnen #6


----------



## aliencook (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

83 cm....


----------



## Marcus van K (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

62 cm mit 5 pfund und 200 gramm?


----------



## Bushmaster3k (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

das gibts doch net der erste tip is direkt richtig von der länge und der 2te vom gewicht.das is ja schon fast unheimlich 
glaub das war die schnellste runde ever....
echt ich kanns net glauben aber hut ab guter tip


----------



## Bushmaster3k (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

tja dann brauchen wir ja jetzt schon wieder ein neues bild 
und schaltet mal nen gang runter sonst gehen uns die bilder zu schnell aus


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wooooooooooooow das war ja ne runde und die ganzen zufälle xD


----------



## Hai2 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hat der blitz dich so erschreckt??^^


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

lool stimmt, xD auf dem pic siehste ja mal total verpeilt aus


----------



## Bushmaster3k (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sag nur nachtangeln mit meinen jungs^^


----------



## aliencook (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

yeah, bin der winner


----------



## Bushmaster3k (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann mach ma direkt n neues bild rein du winner
dann knack ich das auch mal beim ersten versuch #6


----------



## Master Hecht (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jo frag ich noch nach nem neuen bild da ist es schon wieder weg und es ist keins mehr da zum tippen war ich wohl zu langsam...#q#q#q


----------



## aliencook (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ahhhh#q ich hab leider keins!!! Also jetzt quasi "free for all!"


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So hab noch eins gefunden  Gewicht ist vorhanden leider aber keine Länge


----------



## Blinker Mann (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hallo,

18,5kg
gruß


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Blinker Mann schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 18,5kg
> gruß





naja etwas sehr viel für den Fisch


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15 glatte kilos|kopfkrat


----------



## Hai2 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

13,5 kilo carpe


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12 kilo


----------



## LUKA$ (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11kg...


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10 kilo ^^


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Karpfenbeschwörer@   du hast gewonnen|supergri er hate genau 10kg


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ui ^^ na dann mal los ne ^^


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28cm und 600g


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25cm hat der


----------



## magic feeder (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29 cm


----------



## Master Hecht (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

30cm...


----------



## Blinker Mann (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo

450g 32cm


----------



## Hai2 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ders ü30, 35cm vielleicht??


----------



## LUKA$ (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33cm...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32 cm, 333g;+


----------



## ~carphunter~ (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34cm, 350g


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ergenis is noch nich dabei aber einer war ganz nah ^^ gewicht braucht ihr nicht nennen nur maß... gewogen hat der fänger ehh net ^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

31 cm |kopfkrat


----------



## ZanderKai (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18 cm...


----------



## versuchsangler (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37 cm


----------



## Bushmaster3k (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

denke auch so um die 31cm


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ihr seit alle etwas drüber ^^außer der mit 18 ist etwas viel drunter ^^


----------



## Aulanocara (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27 cm vieleicht


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27 ist richtig  bächstes pic


----------



## Aulanocara (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann mal los wieviel Pfund schätzt ihr denn hat der


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11 kilo ^^


----------



## ZanderKai (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18 Pfund


----------



## Bushmaster3k (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

9,5kilo


----------



## Master Hecht (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15.5 pfund...


----------



## Aulanocara (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Leider noch nicht das richtige dabei


----------



## sunfisher1991 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Joaa, also ich würd mal sagen, dass ders schon auf 24 pfund bringen könnte. Und deswegen mein Tipp... 24 pfund


----------



## Aulanocara (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ganz genau sunfisher1991 dann bist du wohl der nächste


----------



## sunfisher1991 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jauu merci, zum ersten mal mitgeraten und gleichn Volltreffer. Da geht noch was :m. So dann wünsch ich euch jetzt viel Spaß mit meinem Kärpflein!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

46 cm, 20 kg. keine ahnung habe noch nie auf karpfen gefischt und habe daher keine ahnung wie viel so einer in dieser größe wiegt.


----------



## sunfisher1991 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hmm, 20 Kilo bei 46cm. Nöö :q. Achja, hab vergessen dazu zu sagen, dass nur das Gewicht bekannt ist . Sry. Und weitergeraten!


----------



## ZanderKai (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

22 Pfund!?!?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



sunfisher1991 schrieb:


> Hmm, 20 Kilo bei 46cm. Nöö[...]




ich habe mir fast gedacht, dass ich voll daneben liege. dann korrigiere ich mal auf 18 pf.


----------



## sunfisher1991 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sags mal so. Ihr seid beide knapp dran.|wavey:


----------



## ZanderKai (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20 Pfund?!?:q


----------



## Aal99 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

13 kg denk ich ma


----------



## sunfisher1991 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Zuschlag für ZanderKai. Exakt 10 Kg. It's your turn .


----------



## Master Hecht (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

haut mal wieder nen bild rein...


----------



## ZanderKai (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich weiss nicht wie man hier Bilder reinstellt|peinlich

Also kann ein anderer....|bla:


----------



## sunfisher1991 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Joaa Jungs, dafür wär ich auch. Auf Kai, du darfst.


----------



## sunfisher1991 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Neiiiin da biste mir wohl ne Minute zuvor gekommen. :c


----------



## ZanderKai (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Stell du doch nochmal eins rein und dann kannste mir ja mal eine PN schicken wie man Bilder reinstellt:m


----------



## sunfisher1991 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Alles klar, guter Plan. Dann hätten wir hier noch nen kleenen Schwimmbrotgraser vom Vorjahr. |rolleyes


----------



## sunfisher1991 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ooops, pic war wohl zu groß. Ich probiers gleich nochmal.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> ich habe mir fast gedacht, dass ich voll daneben liege. dann korrigiere ich mal auf 18 pf.


 
lol 46cm und 18 pfund???
den will ich auch mal fangen :m:m:m:m


----------



## sunfisher1991 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So 2. Versuch:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60cm 8 Pfund


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ach du kacke graskarpfen habich noch nie gafangen und kann daher au schlecht schätzen aber ich sag mal 12 pfund ^^


----------



## LUKA$ (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11pfund


----------



## sunfisher1991 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Och Mensch Carpcatcher177, nur weil ich sag er is klein, darf er ruhig n bisschen schwerer als 8 Pfund sein. #6 @Karpfenbeschwörer: du bist leider auch vorbei.


----------



## Allrounder81 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



sunfisher1991 schrieb:


> So 2. Versuch:


 
Moin...

Mein Tip : 9 Pfund, 68cm


----------



## Aulanocara (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

würde auf 15 pfund tippen


----------



## sunfisher1991 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ Aulanocara: Tendenz stimmt, jedoch ist das Gewicht noch nicht ganz richtig erraten worden.


----------



## ZanderKai (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

13,5 Pfund 70 cm^^


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich darf jetzt nich nochmal oder ? hab ja bei dem bild shcon mal


----------



## sunfisher1991 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hmm, jetzt gehn die Tipps gerade wieder in die falsche Richtung #c . Ich würde mal sagen ich lös auf und ZanderKai darf ein Bild reinsetzen, da er ja schließlich meinen vorigen Karpfen erraten hat. Der "kleine" Graser hatte 17 Pfund.


----------



## ZanderKai (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

uii sieht schlanker aus auf dem bild aber so kann man sich täuschen|uhoh:
So dann versuch ichs mal ..lasst euch nicht täuschen von dem bild..mir ist allerdings nur die länge bekannt..er sollte schnell wieder ins wasser zurück


----------



## angler-jan (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage mal 52,5 cm.#6


----------



## forelle03 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64 cm


----------



## ZanderKai (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich hab ja gesagt lasst euch nciht täuschen von dem bild beides weit daneben


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> lol 46cm und 18 pfund???
> den will ich auch mal fangen :m:m:m:m




grrrr,
wie gesagt ich habe noch nie auf karpfen gefischt. daher habe ich auch keine ahnung, wie viel so en ding wiegt. ich halte mich jetzt lieber aus karpfenschätzungen heraus. oder ich orientiere mich an dem zuvor geposteten schätzungen. aber immer an den anderen zu orientieren ist langweilig. desshalb werden noch oft von mir mal so abstrakte schätzungen kommen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

81 cm?????????|kopfkrat


----------



## Reverend Mefo (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze ihn besonders mit Zitrone und Dillkartoffeln, gut angebraten...


Ansonsten: 42cm Zanderkai, und danke fürs Wiederreinsetzen, er kommt zurück...mit Mutti


----------



## ZanderKai (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nein ihr geht alle in die falsche richtung


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

die Augen vom Hecht sind Babyaugen...
schätze daher 35cm:g


----------



## ZanderKai (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

very n1ce geschätzt und nur ganz minimal daneben


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok, 42cm ?


----------



## Reverend Mefo (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich korrigiere meine 42cm auf 32cm...


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33cm ^^


----------



## ZanderKai (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

noch nicht ganz...


----------



## HD1983 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|kopfkrat32 cm


----------



## Bushmaster3k (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36cm..


----------



## Aulanocara (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38 cm


----------



## Master Hecht (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39cm...


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37cm ^^


----------



## ZanderKai (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Bushmaster3k 36cm ist korrekt
Du bist dran#6


----------



## HD1983 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So dann setz ich ma eins rein. Los gehts:m


----------



## elmo (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42cm 

gewicht ????


----------



## Angelgage (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hm sage mal so 41 cm und gewicht so 900 gram oder mehr oder weniger ?


----------



## HD1983 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Gewicht und Länge, hab beides


----------



## Hai2 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38er schöner fisch!


----------



## LUKA$ (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Die ist genau 40 cm....Klasse Fisch Petri


----------



## HD1983 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Danke, der Fisch ist in dem Bach heimisch, wurde nochnie Besatz vorgenommen:q

Bis jetzt noch keine richtige Antwort


----------



## greenangel (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm
1,1Kg


----------



## ZanderKai (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39er mit 700 gramm


----------



## der_kapitale (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich würde sagen 37cm und nen gewicht von 650g


----------



## HD1983 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|supergriJep 37 cm mit 650g


----------



## pike1984 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hey, wollt auch 37cm sagen! ;-) Dafür is die auch nur 570g schwer...


----------



## HD1983 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auch nur 570 |kopfkrat


----------



## HD1983 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wenn nix kommt setz ich no eins rein#6 viel spass beim bieten, das höchste Gebot gewinnt keine Garantie und kein Rücknahmerecht da Privatverkauf

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/7991/photo0124dn4.jpg


----------



## Bushmaster3k (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

puh is schwer ich sag mal auch 36cm

und muhaha da hab ich beim bild von ZanderKai wohl mal wieder gewonnen


----------



## schriever (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mehr als 32cm werdens nicht sein


----------



## pike1984 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@HD1983: Oh, mist! Hab ned gecheckt, dass des von dir die Auflösung war:q.

Zur neuen:34cm, 350g


----------



## ZanderKai (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

31cm 400 gramm


----------



## LUKA$ (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39cm...


----------



## Dorsch_killer (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45cm 395g


----------



## Master Hecht (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38cm hat die...


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36 cm...


----------



## esox82 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35cm...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37 cm, 401 g


----------



## HD1983 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch_killer schrieb:


> 45cm 395g


 
45 cm is richtig, aber die Gewichtsangabe stimmt net,  diese schöne bafo hatte 1,1 KG#h

Dorschkiller ne 45er mit 395g?? wolltest du 1395 schreiben? zugegeben das Bild is net so das Wahre.. mit nem 0,3 MPix Handy gemacht....

grüße:m


----------



## Angelgage (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Sehr schöner Fisch


----------



## esox82 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hat denn niemand mehr ein bild?


----------



## Felix 1969 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schon etwas älter.Bekannt ist nur die Länge...


----------



## esox82 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm...60cm


----------



## HD1983 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

würd den auf mindestens 87 cm tippen


----------



## ZanderKai (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 cm


----------



## Felix 1969 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

immer weiter....nur nicht nachlassen


----------



## HD1983 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

103cm#c


----------



## Felix 1969 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Es darf weiter geschätzt werden....


----------



## Schwarzwusel (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73 cm


----------



## sunfisher1991 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag mal 75cm.


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

würde sagen so 60 cm!!! gruss


----------



## jaeger (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67cm sag ich


----------



## LUKA$ (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64cm...


----------



## Felix 1969 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Einer war schon recht gut.....


----------



## pike1984 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78cm sag ich mal.


----------



## Felix 1969 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Glückwunsch pike#6
Kannst gleich nen neuen rein setzten


----------



## pike1984 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Okay, na denn viel Spaß beim Schätzen von Länge und Gewicht:


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

50 und 1,4kg ... was willst wissn kg und maß oder nur eins ?


----------



## esox82 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,6kg und 55cm


----------



## pike1984 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Karpfenbeschwörer schrieb:


> 50 und 1,4kg ... was willst wissn *kg und maß oder nur eins* ?



beides


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60 cm, 2 kg|kopfkrat


----------



## HD1983 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,5 KG 48 cm#6

:m


----------



## Felix 1969 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,8 kg ..58cm


----------



## pike1984 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schon na dran Felix. Und das richtige Gewicht ist schon gefallen. Ein bisschen geb ich euch noch...


----------



## Hai2 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57cm und 2.05 kg??^^


----------



## pike1984 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57cm und 2kg sind richtig! Der nächste bitte!


----------



## Dorsch_killer (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hierrrr


----------



## LUKA$ (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63cm...


----------



## esox82 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm...


----------



## schaumburg4 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73cm denke ich


----------



## pike1984 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68 cm


----------



## Master Hecht (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72 cm...


----------



## HD1983 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

denke 75cm??


----------



## Dorsch_killer (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nein........ 81 cm und 3,5 kilo DDDDD


----------



## Hai2 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nen 70er hecht...


----------



## Bushmaster3k (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64er hecht


----------



## HD1983 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätz ihn auf 2,50 km mit 8 1/2 tonnen:q


----------



## LUKA$ (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösen ?!


----------



## Felix 1969 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71cm.....


----------



## HD1983 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69 cm??


----------



## Fishscout (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

76cm denke ich


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65 cm


----------



## angler-jan (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68,5 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80 cm?


----------



## Donnerkrähe (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so ca.74cm undetwa 2,7kilo


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71cm und 1,8kg


----------



## Hai2 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wenn bis heute nacht keine auflösung erfolgt darf das nächste bild reingestellt werden...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch_killer schrieb:


> Nein........ 81 cm und 3,5 kilo DDDDD



das ist doch schon die auflösung, oder???
aber warum haben wir dann noch weitergerate???

meine schätzung war ja gar nicht mal so schlecht|stolz:


----------



## Hai2 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

geschickt getarnt^^


----------



## ZanderKai (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

lol:q

ich habe ganze zeit gedacht hää auf welchen fisch schätzen die da xD
hat die Auflösung keiner von euch gesehen?
wenigstens 50-BMG hat sie gesehen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



ZanderKai schrieb:


> lol:q
> 
> ich habe ganze zeit gedacht hää auf welchen fisch schätzen die da xD
> hat die Auflösung keiner von euch gesehen?
> wenigstens 50-BMG hat sie gesehen



so gings mir auch...bis ich dann mal sehen wollte, was wir eigentlich schätzen. und da habe ich die lösung entdeckt.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

geile sache


----------



## Master Hecht (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann mal rein mit dem nächsten bild...


----------



## Hai2 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hier mal zwei flachmänner:


----------



## Bushmaster3k (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

die schätze ich mal als sehr lecker ein


----------



## Hai2 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

die schätzung ist richtig^^ aber etwas zu umfassend


----------



## Hai2 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Naja fragen wir so, wie groß hätten die eiden Pfannen sein müssen??^^


----------



## esox82 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze die beiden auf 25 und 30cm.......#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Hai2 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25cm???:q


----------



## esox82 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

keine ahnung,sehen so klein aus.
da schätze ich mal,dass ich weit daneben liege :q


----------



## LUKA$ (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38cm und 34cm...


----------



## Master Hecht (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

30 und 32 cm...


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33,5 und 37,5


----------



## ZanderKai (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35cm und 37cm


----------



## Hai2 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

bis jetzt ist noch keine von beiden richtig^^ heute abend kommt die Auflösung

(Sind aber schon ein paar nah dran)


----------



## HD1983 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45 und 52??


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

beide genau 40 cm...


----------



## pike1984 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35 und 39cm?


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36 und 38 cm!


----------



## Hai2 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

pike und svenno beide gut^^

die flachmänner hatten 39 und 36 cm


----------



## Bushmaster3k (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wer hat noch ein Bild?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Hai2 schrieb:


> pike und svenno beide gut^^
> 
> die flachmänner hatten 39 und 36 cm




juhuuuuuu,
ich habe mich bei einem nur um 1cm verschätzt:vik:


----------



## carperphilipp (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na wat schätz't ihr.|rolleyes


----------



## schaumburg4 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4.9kg


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6,6kg bei 70cm...


----------



## Hai2 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66cm und 5,4 kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60 cm, 5 kg


----------



## Blinker Mann (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hallo|wavey:

68cm  5800g
gruß


----------



## Rutenknicker (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätz mal so
67cm und 5-6kg

       gruß Timo


----------



## mr.ilmenau (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Naja 4750g#6


----------



## HD1983 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72cm 7,2 KG


----------



## steve 09 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo |wavey:
So also übern #6 gepeilt 4.8kg und 58cm


----------



## esox82 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59cm und 5,5kg


----------



## magic feeder (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5,2 kg


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze mal 6,5kg und 66cm

Mfg marvin


----------



## carperphilipp (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So dann lös ich mal auf!Ihr wart nah dran   Der Gute ist 5,8kg bei 62cm#6


----------



## esox82 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich setz mal eins rein:




nur gewicht ist bekannt und auflösung ist bereits irgendwo hier im AB gepostet


----------



## KarpfenFan (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich gaube es sind 6 kg


----------



## esox82 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

du bist nah,aber trotzdem falsch


----------



## angler-jan (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5,75 kg


----------



## esox82 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

auch du bist na dran.....


----------



## schaumburg4 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6.3kg


----------



## HD1983 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schätze so um die 6,5 KG 

Gruß


----------



## esox82 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nee,auch nicht....jetzt seid ihr weiter entfernt von der lösung


----------



## The/Godfather (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5.3 kg


----------



## Thecatfisch (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4,6kg


----------



## LUKA$ (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5,5kg


----------



## sunfisher1991 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ach mal da, der Herr esox82 mit seinem 11pfünder aus dem Karpfenfängethread :m. Allerdings ist mir LUKA$ ja schon zuvor gekommen  |evil: . Gruß, Sebbie


----------



## nairolf (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich setze ma eins rein
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





länge und gewicht bitte


----------



## HD1983 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

was n das für n Bild, hasch kein ganzes?? also ich schätze den ganzen fisch auf 1,10m und gewicht ??


----------



## esox82 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

lukas war eben erster, sunfisher

@nairolf:
was willst du wissen?länge und gewicht?
schwer zu sagen,bei so einem kleinen bild....
80cm.....


----------



## Hai2 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

naja ist wirklich schwer... aber so 73cm würde ich sagen wenns kein monsterkescher ist


----------



## Schwarzwusel (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schwer .... 76 cm würde ich mal sagen


----------



## LUKA$ (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

91cm...


----------



## angler-jan (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

94cm sag ich


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

98cm...


----------



## nairolf (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja gut Ihr habt recht, das Bild ist ziemlich klein aber am  Nächten war Schwarzwusel dran er war genau 70 cm lang und wog 4 kilo


----------



## nairolf (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Entschuldigung am nächtem war ja natürlich mit 73 cm Hai2 tut mir leid.


----------



## musti71 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie viel schätzt ihr wiegtn der schöne Bursche :q


----------



## esox82 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5kg....


----------



## musti71 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also scho a bissl mehr :q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ganz genau 23Pfund


----------



## esox82 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> ganz genau 23Pfund


 



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesbrauch ich ne brille?????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## angler-jan (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6,575 kg.


----------



## Hai2 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

9,17kg


----------



## Canadian87 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65cm, 8.5kg


----------



## Schwarzwusel (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

knapp 18 Pfund


----------



## HD1983 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15 pfund


----------



## Felix 1969 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

8,5kg.....


----------



## Schwarzwusel (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



nairolf schrieb:


> Entschuldigung am nächtem war ja natürlich mit 73 cm Hai2 tut mir leid.


Du gönnst mir aber auch garnichts...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## musti71 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

FischAndy1980 hat am besten geschätzt 23 Pfund wiegt er :m


ich frag mich nur wie du da drauf gekommen bist |rolleyes



P.S.: war mein Fehler das ich das so gespeichert hab Andy weiß was ich mein oder nicht?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hat denn keiner mehr en bild??|bla:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



musti71 schrieb:


> FischAndy1980 hat am besten geschätzt 23 Pfund wiegt er :m
> 
> 
> ich frag mich nur wie du da drauf gekommen bist |rolleyes
> ...


 
NEE, abgelesen hab ich nicht, ich doch nicht#d



P.S. schöne Farbe von dein Carp !



ich such mal schnell ein Bild...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hier ein Bild von 1997
Foto ist verschwommen und wurde mit nem Fotoaparat gemacht...

nur die länge ist bekannt


----------



## Sebi888 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich würd sage 25 cm


----------



## Hai2 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

31cm redeye


----------



## Blinker Mann (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo

35cm
gruß


----------



## musti71 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33cm :q

aso aso sicher doch nicht |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

30.....:k


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Blinkerman ist schon ganz nah dran mit den 35cm


----------



## esox82 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37cm


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38,5 cm


----------



## Aal99 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34 cm


----------



## Master Hecht (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36cm würd ich mal sagen...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Master Hecht hat gewonnen|schild-gund 
darf das nächste Bild reinstellen|supergri

oder hat jemand anderes ein Bild ?|kopfkrat


----------



## nairolf (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay ch stelle nochmal eins rein nur gewicht ist bekannt


----------



## Master Hecht (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11kg...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der hat 7,5kg


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

7 pfund


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nairolf@ hast kein besseres Bild??


----------



## nairolf (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Leider habe ich kein besseres Bild.FischAndy1980 liegt mit 11pfund am nächtem.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wo bleibt der nachschub?


----------



## nairolf (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

uups ich meinte 7 pfund tut mir leid irgendwie kann ich nicht lesen:q


----------



## musti71 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3,8 kilo


----------



## nairolf (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

GANZ GANZ knapp


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann vielleicht 8 Pfund|rolleyes


----------



## musti71 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3,7 kg?


----------



## nairolf (2. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

8 pfund ist genau richtig|schild-g#v


----------



## esox82 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nächstes bild?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



esox82 schrieb:


> nächstes bild?


 
hast du keins mehr esox#c

oder wer möchte ?


----------



## LUKA$ (5. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wasn los hier thread eingeschlafen??


----------



## Hai2 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hier nochmal n kleiner Forellibomber:


----------



## LUKA$ (5. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm...


----------



## musti71 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

46 cm :m


----------



## HD1983 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56cm mit 2,9 KG


----------



## Hai2 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

HD is gar ned so schlecht-...


----------



## Master Hecht (6. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

exakt 54 cm und 2,5 kg..


----------



## Hai2 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

54cm stimmt aber gewicht is noch ned richtig...sieht die so dick aus??


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Gewicht .. 1,1 kg


----------



## Hai2 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jetzt ist sie wiederum zu mager^^


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OCH Man..........:r


----------



## magic feeder (6. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,6 kg....


----------



## Hai2 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

joa fast^^ sry schwarzwusel...^^


----------



## Hai2 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

naja gut ich löse mal auf damit ein neues Bild reinkann^^

die trutte hatte 54cm und exakt 1,750 kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm,
wo bleibt der nachschub?

ich würde ja gerne eines reinstllen, habe aber leider keines parat.#q


----------



## musti71 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

...warte gespannt auf Nachschub xD


----------



## Green Highlander (8. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

N' Vorschlag zu dem Fisch?


----------



## KingHenry (8. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Was is das denn ???


----------



## Green Highlander (8. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ein Susswasserrochen aus Argentinien!


----------



## LUKA$ (9. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

123kg^^...


----------



## magic feeder (9. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78 kg


----------



## musti71 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

164kg


----------



## esox82 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

110kg


----------



## wasser-ralf (9. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

98 Kg


----------



## jaeger (9. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

99kg, 2m


----------



## Rutenknicker (9. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

165kg und 3m


 gruß timo#h


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2,60 Meter bei ca. 180 Kg


----------



## musti71 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@Green Highlander hast den selbst gefangen |supergri


----------



## nairolf (9. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

132,555 kilo ^^


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2,90m und 136 Kilo


----------



## Green Highlander (9. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Habe den leider nicht selber gefangen und ist auch nicht ganz waidmaennisch erlegt - siehe Thread angeln weltweit " 	  	  		 		 			 				 					 					 					 					 

 Angelekskursion: wal was ganz Neues! Die Gewichtsangabe habe ich auch nur vom Faenger muendlich gehoert aber einige liegen schon recht nah am richtigen Ergebnis.


----------



## magic feeder (10. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

131,75kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mit ner 10er mono und maden. oder mit was wurde das tier gefangen?

ich würde sagen 192 kg.


----------



## musti71 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hahahah


----------



## Karpfencrack (10. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

110cm und 15kg


----------



## Green Highlander (10. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich denke ich kann das jetzt aufklaeren.
Laut Faenger, dem 2m Mann neben dem Fisch wog er 190 kg! An der dicksten Stelle soll der Rochen ueber 30 cm hocvh gewesen sein. Gefangen wurde er unwaidmaennisch mit einem handrossen Drilling von aussen gehakt. Damit der Fischer wusste wo der Rochen ist wurde er zuesrt mit einem 10 cm Koederfisch "normal" gehakt, dann faehrt man mit dem Boot ueber den Fisch und versucht sein Glueck mit dem Drilling und nedr Handleine. 
So wird das in Argentinien bisher gemacht. Ich habe in einem anderen Thread angefragt ob nicht irgendwer Lust haette in ein oder zwei Jahren den Fang mit "richtiger" Ausruestung zu testen.
Muss doch irgendwie zu machen sein? Oder?


----------



## Dirk30 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Prallgefüllter Luftballon mit ca. 203cm Länge und ca. 3,35 kg Gewicht. Aber, wirklich goile Lackierung.


----------



## esox82 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dirk30 schrieb:


> Prallgefüllter Luftballon mit ca. 203cm Länge und ca. 3,35 kg Gewicht. Aber, wirklich goile Lackierung.


 
na du bist fies


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Green Highlander schrieb:


> Laut Faenger, dem 2m Mann neben dem Fisch wog er 190 kg!



dann war ich ja am nächsten dran!!!!!juhuuuuuuu

aber ich habe leider kein bild. es darf jemand anders eines reinstellen.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Denn tippe ich auf 190 Kilo


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Denn tippe ich auf 190 Kilo



es ist doch schon aufgelöst, desshalb kannst jetzt nimmer tippen!!!


----------



## esox82 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

macht mal wieder ein bild rein


----------



## nairolf (13. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okey dann stell ich nochmal eins rein


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3,2 kg


----------



## LUKA$ (13. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71cm...


----------



## Hai2 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

74 hat der esox


----------



## ZanderKai (13. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

90cm 4kg...


----------



## musti71 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ein kumpel sagt 3,4 ich sag 2,7


----------



## Dirk30 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69cm und 6,9 Pfd


----------



## esox82 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67cm und 3kg


----------



## nairolf (14. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ZanderKai ist ganz nah dran


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4,2 kg?


----------



## jepi1 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

89cm und 3,7kg


----------



## Felix 1969 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

87 cm und 4,6 kg


----------



## musti71 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

86cm und 3,8 kilo


----------



## nairolf (14. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Und der Gewinner ist Felix 1969 der Hecht hatte genau 87 cm und 4,5 -4,7 kilo


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (14. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wer hat ein Bild 

Ps:Schöner Hecht.Habe leider nicht mit geraten ^^


----------



## jkc (14. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich hab mal was ausgegraben...
(Nur Länge bekannt)


----------



## Hai2 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64 cm??


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 cm?


----------



## auborne (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

76cm ???


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66 cm.........


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Länge und Gewicht...???|bigeyes


http://img177.*ih.us/img177/1200/bild248ef9.jpg


----------



## Freelander (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Darf ich auch mal schätzen?|muahah:


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

DA is Ruhe!


----------



## Freelander (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also dann leg ich mal los.
Ich glaube der Fisch auf dem Bild ist ca.182cm lang und ca 160Pfd.schwer +-10Pfd.Kommt drauf an wieviel Chips er gerade inhaliert hat:q:q.

Oh verdammt jetzt habe ich mich doch glatt verhaun,ich wollte doch den Dorsch schätzen|muahah::#2:#g


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

HAMMER.... Ich bin aber 183 cm von unten nach oben und einmal rum macht 180Pfd Du NASE.....


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

118cm und 31 Pfund


----------



## esox82 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

die brasse: 68cm
der dorsch: 125cm und 22kg


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Fast...


----------



## musti71 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Brachse ----> 71cm


----------



## jkc (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Richtig Esox82, 68 cm und Du brauchst Dir keine Sorgen um mich machen. |supergri

Grüße JK


----------



## Schwarzwusel (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dorsch... 1,15m und 35 Pfund


----------



## Blinker Mann (15. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin, moin

121cm  41Pf


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,35m und 30 Pfund


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich löse auf... Der Dorsch war 124 cm und 34 Pfd...

Esox ist am dichtesten bei der Länge dran #6#6#6 und Schwarzwusel beim Gewicht #6#6#6!


----------



## esox82 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich lasse schwarzwusel den vortritt


----------



## musti71 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich such mal ein neues Bild, mal schaun villeicht hab ich eins von meinem Lieblingsgewässer


----------



## musti71 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ahh da ist eins von nem guten Kumpel :m


----------



## LUKA$ (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73cm...


----------



## Karpfencrack (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich glaub der hat 74cm


----------



## musti71 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



musti71 schrieb:


> ...



deinem grinsen zu folge, können die beiden bisherigen schätzungen gar nicht so schlecht sein. 
ich tippe mal 72 cm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

NA gut dann sage ich mal 75cm


----------



## Felix 1969 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68cm....


----------



## musti71 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wer weiß, wer weiß #c


----------



## musti71 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

und Kilo will hier keiner schätzen oder wie


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wenn wir die Größe bestätigt bekommen,können wir uns über das Gewicht unterhalten!!!:vik::vik:

Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer


----------



## Hai2 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nette perspektive...aber der hat ned wirklich 74^^ 
das müssten so 52cm sein wenns hochkommt...


----------



## _Pepe_ (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag ma, der hat so 74cm und ein Gewicht von 6 Pfund...


----------



## esox82 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65cm und 3kg


----------



## musti71 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|sagnix


----------



## esox82 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



musti71 schrieb:


> |sagnix


 

lieg ich so weit daneben?#c|kopfkrat


----------



## pike1984 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64cm und 4 Pfund?


----------



## Master Hecht (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66cm und 4,5 pfund...


----------



## musti71 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

macht mal nen vorschalg wann ich auflösen soll...irgendwie liegen viele daneben  ist der echt so...


----------



## pike1984 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wegen meiner kannst du gern jederzeit auflösen.


----------



## musti71 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok heut zwischen 20-21Uhr werd ich auflösen


----------



## musti71 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok er hatte genau 60cm und genau 1,25kilo war er scher  könnt unter euch ausmachen wer am nähsten dran war


----------



## pike1984 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jo denk des war ich. Hab leider nur was leichtes mit tollem Vergleichsgegenstand. Deshalb will ich das Gewicht umso genauer haben.:q


----------



## Hai2 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67 cm und so ziemlich genau 0,877kg


----------



## nairolf (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72cm und 1,250 kilo

Gruß nairolf


----------



## musti71 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65cm...


----------



## _Pepe_ (19. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich denke mal 67cm und 650g....


----------



## esox82 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70cm und 950gr


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (19. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

75cm und 900g


----------



## nairolf (19. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72cm und 1000gramm


----------



## LUKA$ (19. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

74cm...


----------



## pike1984 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Einer ist schon sehr nah dran.:g Heut abend gibts irgendwann die Auflösung.


----------



## _Pepe_ (19. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## musti71 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

heut abend noch ????


----------



## pike1984 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Sorry, musst noch Bayern schaun und hätt euch beinah vergessen|supergri
Der Aal hatte genau 69cm und 630g. Pepe ist dementsprechend am nächsten dran.


----------



## _Pepe_ (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Juhu !!!!!


----------



## esox82 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann leg mal los,pepe


----------



## _Pepe_ (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So, ich habe da auch einen...


----------



## esox82 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

8pfd schätze ich....länge auch?


----------



## _Pepe_ (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Länge natürlich auch !


----------



## esox82 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm...52cm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

62cm,5kg


----------



## pike1984 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

54cm, 7 Pfund 250g:g


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6 Pfund und 49cm


----------



## nairolf (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53cm und 5500 gramm


----------



## _Pepe_ (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So, langsam wird's wärmer...:m


----------



## Felix 1969 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm....4.7 kg


----------



## LUKA$ (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55cm und 7,5 pfund


----------



## _Pepe_ (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann soll ich denn auflösen? #c


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

um 15 Uhr :m

bin ich nah dran??


----------



## _Pepe_ (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Naja, andere sind näher dran... |supergri


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4,5 Pfund und 56cm??


----------



## _Pepe_ (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So, dann will ich mal auflösen...

Der Schuppi wog bei einer Länge von 55cm 3400g.

Pike und Luka$ haben sich ein hartes Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen geliefert, doch Luka$ hat die genaue Länge geschätzt.

Glückwunsch Luka$ :m


----------



## pike1984 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Maaann, hast sicher falsch gemessen, des seh ich doch, dass der nur 54 hat!:q
Hätt eh kein Bild mehr auf Lager im Moment. Auf gehts Lucas, nächste Runde!


----------



## _Pepe_ (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wenn das hier nicht weiter geht, hätte ich meinen Beitrag ja noch weiter laufen lassen können....


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

http://img155.*ih.us/img155/8807/pic00679aj7.jpg

Steelhead und Mefo.
Schätzt mal die Steelhaed.:vik:


----------



## Waagemann (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Boah ich finds ja ziemlich schwer aber ich sag mal 64cm und 58cm #c?


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nein Gewicht darf auch geschätzt werden. Von der MEFO hab ich kein Gewicht


----------



## Felix 1969 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

76cm...5.4kg


----------



## pike1984 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze sie auf übergewichtig:m

Hmm, 69cm und 12 Pfund? Was ein hässlicher Fisch:q.


----------



## _Pepe_ (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag ma...

72cm 7 Pfund 50g...:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich geb mal ein Tipp....

Viel kleiner als ihr denkt.


----------



## _Pepe_ (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Is nicht leicht....


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Deswegen hab ichs ja reingestellt .....

Weitermachen...#6#6#6


----------



## Living Dead (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Die Refo schätze ich auf 2800gramm. Vielleicht noch nen Ticken mehr.


----------



## Living Dead (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Länge 55-56cm!


----------



## Felix 1969 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66cm....3.9kg


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Sauber Jungs!#6 Ihr macht hier ja gemeinsame Sache!!! Die Rainy hatte 56 cm und exakt 2850g.....


----------



## pike1984 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Darf man eigentlich zweimal?^^
Falls ja korrigiere ich auf 53cm und 6Pfund. Echt seehr schwierig diesmal.


----------



## pike1984 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ups, zu langsam


----------



## pike1984 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hihi, die Jungs Living Dead und Living Dead machen gemeinsame Sache und dürfen sich jetz aussuchen, wer als nächster dran is.


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich hab noch welche...


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mal was einfaches.... Weiß nur noch das Längenmaß!


http://img222.*ih.us/img222/4513/rimg0019gj6.jpg


----------



## Living Dead (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,03cm


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nein... 1,03 CM ist wohl zu wenig lol


----------



## _Pepe_ (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schätze mal 98 cm...


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Weitermachen..


----------



## Felix 1969 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

106cm......


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Weitermachen...


----------



## Jens0883 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

113 cm


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Kalt...


----------



## pike1984 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

93 cm?


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auch kalt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

.........89cm


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Niemals...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

116cm


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Viel zu viel


----------



## tuka (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

127 cm


----------



## _Pepe_ (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## esox82 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

106cm


----------



## pike1984 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Exakt ein Meter:g


----------



## Schwarzwusel (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

103 cm


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Exakt ein Meter:g



Fantastisch!!! Du hast ne Waschmaschine gewonnen. Musst sie nur noch bei MediaMarkt abholen und bezahlen!!!!:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hier ist der nächste...

Länge und Gewicht bitte 

http://img388.*ih.us/img388/9843/rimg0043pr1.jpg


----------



## pike1984 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Fantastisch!!! Du hast ne Waschmaschine gewonnen. Musst sie nur noch bei MediaMarkt abholen und bezahlen!!!!:m



Juhuuuuuuu!:vik:............Und die Sache hat keinen Haken?^^

Der hier hat 1,22m


----------



## AfrasiBumBasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also... 112cm und 11pfd


----------



## LUKA$ (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

111cm 16 pfund


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Weitermachen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



AfrasiBumBasi schrieb:


> Also... 112cm und 11pfd



Dieser Dorsch und dann nur 11 Pfd??? Der wäre dann aber extrem auf Diät oder?


----------



## Felix 1969 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

108 cm 19Pfund


----------



## musti71 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,11m und 22pf


----------



## Angelgage (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hm 1,14 und 18 pf 
Ps Schöner Fisch 

Grüße von Angelgage


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

118cm und 23 Pfund


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Soll ich auflösen???


----------



## AfrasiBumBasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OK, dann 19 pfd...  nu passt aber 

Los und nu auflösen!!!!


----------



## musti71 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

komm los auflösen


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

112 cm und 14 kg   Da habt ihr euch aber schwer getan.... lol


----------



## AfrasiBumBasi (22. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Naja die Länge hatte ich ja getroffen!!!   
Aber das Gewicht leider nicht :c


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jau aber halbe Sachen gibt es hier nicht lol .


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So erst einmal der letzte dieser Gattung...

http://img511.*ih.us/img511/1593/bild165jg8.jpg


----------



## musti71 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

*105cm und 12kg|kopfkrat
*


----------



## Felix 1969 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

108cm 12.5 kg


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (22. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

108cm und 13kg


----------



## _Pepe_ (22. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,03 m und 11Kg


----------



## esox82 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

111cm und 12,5kg


----------



## LUKA$ (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

115cm und 14.5 kg. ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



musti71 schrieb:


> *105cm und 12kg|kopfkrat
> *



Aaahhaaa der Herr arbeitet mit Beschiss! Er hat sich meine HP angeschaut.... :m

Ja that´s right!


----------



## musti71 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hehe hab ich das???|kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Höchstwahrscheinlich! lol


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wen keiner ein Bild rein setzt werde ich es machen|supergri

Länge nicht vorhanden nur Gewicht


----------



## pike1984 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32 Pfund?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Fehlt noch etwas


----------



## LUKA$ (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36pfund


----------



## Hai2 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17,7 kg


----------



## Karpfencrack (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18,5kg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Einer liegt sehr gut von euch )


----------



## musti71 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18,8kg


----------



## esox82 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17,5kg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Leider noch nicht ganz jungs


----------



## Felix 1969 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

19kg.....


----------



## magic feeder (24. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18,2 kg


----------



## nairolf (25. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35pfund


----------



## ZanderKai (25. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33 Pfund


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (25. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20,75kg


----------



## _Pepe_ (25. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17kg 400g


----------



## Jaws (25. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

19,3 kg


----------



## _Pepe_ (25. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann bekommen wir denn die Auflösung ?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Karpfen hatte genau 20,0kg somit ist jaws am nächsten dran  Glückwunsch


----------



## _Pepe_ (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann geht's denn hier weiter?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wen einer ein Bild reinsetzt


----------



## musti71 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

und wer hat nochn Bild


----------



## LUKA$ (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich hätte noch eins |supergri


----------



## Hai2 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der hat genau 20 cm


----------



## _Pepe_ (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag ma 22cm und 280g...


----------



## esox82 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18cm...


----------



## Janbr (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

16,5 cm....


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

14,6 cm ????????


----------



## Hai2 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nen 14,6 cm Barsch in den Barschgriff zu nehmen wäre schon ne Kunst^^


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wo ein wille da ein weg !!!!


----------



## LUKA$ (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Bisher ist einer sehr nah dran und der trend geht aktuell in die falsche richtung..;-)

asoo ich weis überings nur die länge


----------



## Janbr (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Juhu, bin bestimmt ich der sehr nah dran ist.....


----------



## Karpfencrack (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

...21cm


----------



## LUKA$ (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So ich löse dann mal auf das Bärschlein hatte 23 cm und somit gratulliere ich Pepe zum Sieg ;-)


----------



## _Pepe_ (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Danke !!! :vik:


----------



## _Pepe_ (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So ich habe da auch mal einen Barsch...

Bitte diesmal auch das Gewicht schätzen !!!

Na dann mal viel Spaß beim Schätzen...:q


----------



## Hai2 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schöner Barsch...da passt der Barschgriff besser^^ der wird so 39cm haben?? Gibts davon auchn Foto am Wasser?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wieso auf Küchenpapier sieht es doch geiler aus |uhoh:

Egal ich schätze auf 35cm und 1,2kg

Mfg Marvin
:vik:


----------



## Hai2 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Uuuups Gewicht vergessen bei 39 cm hat der so 870 gramm?


----------



## Schwarzwusel (28. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36 cm und 900 g


----------



## _Pepe_ (28. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie so oft ist einer ziemlich nah dran...


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37cm und 950gr


----------



## _Pepe_ (28. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So, ich werde dann mal auflösen...

Der Barsch hatte bei einer Länge von genau 39cm ein Gewicht von 980g...

Damit haben wir einen Gewinner... #6 Hai2 #6 hat die Länge genau getroffen...:m

Ich habe hier Hai2 zum Gewinner erklärt (Sorry, Esox), weil ich für Länge und Gewicht Punkte vergebe und wer die wenigsten Punkte hat gewinnt. Der Schwerpunkt lag aber auch hier auf der Länge. :q


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich komm drüber weg


----------



## Hai2 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jehu!

Naja dann stell ich ma eins rein dann kann ich esox den Sieg ned streitig machen... =)

Ist mal wieder etwas anspruchsvoller...


----------



## _Pepe_ (28. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm... das ist nicht leicht...

Ich tippe mal 9 Pfund bei einer Länge von 74cm...


----------



## LUKA$ (28. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11pfund und 78cm


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70cm und 8pfd


----------



## Hai2 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

n bissl mehr einsatz bitte...bis jetzt liegt esox am nahsten dran...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der thread war aber auch schon mal besser -.-
Hai2, Spinn&Jerk, krass das ihr immer noch hier mit spielt (positiv gemeint^^)

hat aber bissl viel forellenpuff-flavour mittlerweile das ganze hier  -.-


----------



## Schwarzwusel (29. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73 cm und 8,2 pfd.


----------



## musti71 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ein Kumpel sagt ca. 3kg und ich sag 4,7kg


----------



## _Pepe_ (29. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hast Länge vergessen....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68 cm, 4,2 kg


----------



## nairolf (29. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72 cm und 4,70kilo


----------



## Hai2 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay war aber auch schwer...^^  die trutte hatte 51cm bei 1,7kg


----------



## nairolf (29. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay dann t ich nochmal eins rein.Das gesamtgewicht von den Kleinen Forellen^^


----------



## _Pepe_ (29. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Hai2 schrieb:


> okay war aber auch schwer...^^ die trutte hatte 51cm bei 1,7kg


 
Die sah aber echt größer aus....

Gut fotografiert...:m


----------



## _Pepe_ (29. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mein Gebot liegt so bei 3560g....|supergri


----------



## Hai2 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

danke^^ 
das müssten 300-400 grammer sein, da liegt pepe schon ganz gut...ich tippe mal 3,2 kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



_Pepe_ schrieb:


> So, ich werde dann mal auflösen...
> 
> Der Barsch hatte bei einer Länge von genau 39cm ein Gewicht von 980g...



hallo,
was hattest du für eine schnurstärke und was für ein köder auf den barsch verwendet?


----------



## _Pepe_ (29. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> hallo,
> was hattest du für eine schnurstärke und was für ein köder auf den barsch verwendet?


 
Ich hatte 'ne 10er Geflochtene und eine 10cm neongelben Gummifisch montiert...


----------



## nairolf (30. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ôkay ich lösema auf es schreibt ja keiner mehr die Forellen hattes ein Gesamtgewicht von 3780 gramm. |supergri


----------



## magic feeder (30. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2975 gr.


----------



## _Pepe_ (30. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da hab ich wohl gewonnen...:q:q:q


----------



## _Pepe_ (30. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat hier noch einer 'n Foto? Bei mir gibt's momentan keine passenden...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



_Pepe_ schrieb:


> Ich hatte 'ne 10er Geflochtene und eine 10cm neongelben Gummifisch montiert...



was hatte die für ne tragkraft, 7 kg?


----------



## _Pepe_ (30. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> was hatte die für ne tragkraft, 7 kg?


 
Ich glaube ja... Kann aber nochmal nachfragen, hab die direkt beim Händler aufspulen lassen...


----------



## musti71 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

da ist noch eins(gewicht und länge) -------> 



#h


----------



## LUKA$ (31. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45 cm 950gr. ...


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37cm und 850gr


----------



## P2lacsaP (31. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35cm und 850 gramm


----------



## _Pepe_ (31. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich denke mal 44cm und 1350g.... :q:q:q


----------



## Jens0883 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39 cm 1.1 kg


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (31. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

50cm und 1058g


----------



## _Pepe_ (31. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



_Pepe_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja... Kann aber nochmal nachfragen, hab die direkt beim Händler aufspulen lassen...


 
Ich muss an dieser Stelle noch mal was berichtigen. Die geschätzen 7 Kilo waren deutlich untertrieben. Die 10er Geflochtene hat 'ne Tragkraft von 14,1kg und nennt sich Whiplash Crystal von Berkley....|wavey:


----------



## sven_p (31. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So!
Was denkt ihr wieviel die Meerforelle wiegt und wie groß sie is?


----------



## LUKA$ (31. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

62cm und 2000gr.


----------



## _Pepe_ (31. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmmm... 65cm und 1830g vielleicht?

Aber können wir erstmal die Auflösung für den Karpfen haben? :q:q:q


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (31. März 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo Leute,
Auflösung und Tipps ,nicht schwächeln 

Schätze die Mefo auf 58cm und 1700g


----------



## esox82 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59cm und 1800gr


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60cm 1,578kg


----------



## musti71 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also der Karpfen hatte 42cm und genau 1,350kg


----------



## sven_p (1. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So aufgepasst *Trommelwirbel*: Die Meerforelle hat 58cm und 1850 gramm, ihr habt also verdammt gut geschätzt!


----------



## _Pepe_ (1. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Von den Gewichten her, bin ich ja schon ziemlich gut, wenn ich auch noch so'n Glück bei den Längen hätte....:q:q:q


----------



## _Pepe_ (1. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Das machen diesmal Spinn&Jerk und Esox unter sich aus.... #6#6#6


----------



## LUKA$ (8. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

was los hier?? keiner mehr ein Bild??


----------



## musti71 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|kopfkratkeiner mehr ein bild???;+


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

die sind jetzt alle am angeln, wartet mal ab, wenn sie zurückkommen, hagelt es nur so bilder


----------



## Sebi888 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich habe noch eins! 


Nur die Länge ist bekannt!






Gruß Sebi


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15,3 cm|kopfkrat


----------



## HotHotHechti (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12.8
-----------
Gruß lennart


----------



## HotHotHechti (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich würde auch eins reinstellen wenn ich wüsste wie es geht.


----------



## nairolf (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mhhh 13,5


----------



## wasser-ralf (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Alles klar, 14,2 cm


----------



## Sebi888 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OK also die Rotfeder hatte so ziemlich genau 14 cm!

Glückwunsch an wasser-ralf!

Wer stellt das nächste bild rein?

Sebi


----------



## nairolf (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Gewicht und länger von der Rotfeder


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

aller anfang ist schwer... 19 cm .... 200 g


----------



## wasser-ralf (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Die sieht größer aus, so 17,5 cm etwa? Aber das Gewicht bekomme ich nicht hin, habe solche Fische noch nie gewogen, vieleicht 85 g?


----------



## nairolf (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sher weit entfernt|supergri


----------



## nairolf (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|bigeyes85gramm?|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nairolf (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

warum schätzt keiner mehr?


----------



## wasser-ralf (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Siehste, nu haste alle vergrault.
<ich versuch's noch mal. 21 cm und 195 g?


----------



## nairolf (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

joa ist noch zu wenig.Ist so groß wie ne durchschnittliche forelle glaub ich|supergri


----------



## nairolf (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Und warum hab ich alle vergrault?versteh ich nicht


----------



## Sebi888 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag 27 cm!! gewicht weis ich nicht aber vielleicht so 100 gramm


----------



## nairolf (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27 cm is was näher aber gewicht völlig daneben sry.Ich lös dann gleich auf noch 2 antworten und dann


----------



## wasser-ralf (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

War nur Spaß mit dem vergraulen.
Ich versuch' s noch mal. 29 cm und so 420 g?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25 cm und 300g


----------



## nairolf (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

S o jetz lös ich auf die rotfeder hatte 500gramm bei 34 cm


----------



## Sebi888 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

oh die war größer als ich gedacht habe


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Sebi888 schrieb:


> oh die war größer als ich gedacht habe




jop, ist aber auch so nem bild nicht gerade einfach zu erkennen



da muss man halt schätzen!!!!!!


----------



## Sebi888 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

genau^^ wie siehts mit nem neuem bild aus?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich habe leider keines. aber die anderen leute hier haben bestimmt noch was.

nach pfingten kann ich hoffentlich ein paar bilder aus italien mitbringen (wenn ich endlich mal was fangen sollte).


----------



## nairolf (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay ich hab noch eins und danach noch eins aber erst dieses:q es ist ein Sonnenbarsch.Sehr schöner Fisch find ich da hab ich mich selber gelobthttp://profile.*ih.us/user/nairolf1993/images/detail/#515/19958044tp0.jpg


----------



## nairolf (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

achja nur länge


----------



## LUKA$ (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

13cm....


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

9,5 cm !!!!!!!


----------



## fiskes (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18,5 cm


----------



## _Pepe_ (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag ma 21cm...:q:q:q


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok !!18 cm


----------



## nairolf (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



_Pepe_ schrieb:


> ich sag ma 21cm...:q:q:q


Pepe warum lachst du? du bist am nächsten


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20,5 cm


----------



## nairolf (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

warm warm


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20 cm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nairolf (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

zu wenig


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20,3 cm


----------



## nairolf (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ carphunter:   Das ist sowas von richtig naya ich hab ja auch ein bisschen viel geholfen#6:vik:soll ich das nächste reintun? das wird schwerer


----------



## _Pepe_ (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na dann mal los...


----------



## nairolf (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

länge und gewicht bitte dieses aales http://profile.*ih.us/user/nairolf1993/images/detail/#380/aalzc8.jpg


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jo meister und weiter gehts !!!!


----------



## nairolf (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mhhh is schon drin carphunter:q


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok das ist gut !! ca.62 cm ???


----------



## _Pepe_ (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

49cm 500g...vielleicht???


----------



## paule79 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi,
ich würde sagen 17cm,oder?


----------



## nairolf (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sorry ich meinet carpdoktor joa.........
das ist falsch und diesmal länge und gewicht


----------



## nairolf (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17 cm...!!!!????????:q:q:q:qneeeree


----------



## nairolf (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

kommt schon ich weiß diesmal ist schwer aber man kann doch ma raten....


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

54 cm 480 gr.


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

50 cm 300 gramm


----------



## Schwarzwusel (16. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nun löst mal auf.... |kopfkrat


----------



## Sebi888 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64 cm sag ich


----------



## esox82 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61cm...


----------



## nairolf (16. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay der aal hatte 68 cm und 600  gramm


----------



## gringo92 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schätzt den guten mal ^^
länge und gewicht sind bekannt
PS:man warum sehe ich auf den fotos nur immer so sch*** aus


----------



## greenangel (17. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65cm 6,1KG

OT:Haste den zu Hause im Teich gefangen oder Hast du den dicken Stuhl geschleppt? 
Ein Verwandter musste auch mal ne Weile nen kapitalen Gartenstuhl mit zum Angeln nehmen weil sein Campingstuhl
den Geist aufgegeben hat! |bigeyesDas Ding passte geraden so in sein Auto! 
mfg greenangel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78cm....


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (17. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68 cm und7,5 kg


----------



## nairolf (17. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73 cm un 8  kilo


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

81cm und 9,3kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

75 cm 9kilo


----------



## _Pepe_ (17. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65cm und 7,2kg vielleicht....


----------



## LUKA$ (17. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67cm und 7.8kg


----------



## Bobbycar87 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71cm und 8,230g


----------



## nairolf (18. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie wärs denn mal mit auflösen


----------



## Angelgage (18. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich würde sagen 74 und 8,5 kg 
ps echt schöner fisch


----------



## esox82 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm und 5kg

P.S.: vielleicht hat es ja nix mit den bildern zu tun
ist nicht böse gemeint


----------



## rob (18. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag zwischen 5,80 und 6 kilo#h


----------



## Sebi888 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schätz ihn auf 8,3 Kg......

Länge so 73 cm

Sebi


----------



## gringo92 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71cm
6,8kg
in einem privatsee gefangen deshalb der gartenstuhl der dort in einer kleinen hütte steht


----------



## gringo92 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



esox82 schrieb:


> 58cm und 5kg
> 
> P.S.: vielleicht hat es ja nix mit den bildern zu tun
> ist nicht böse gemeint



naja zumindest bin ich noch nicht soweit das ich wie viele karpfen angler beim foto shooting auf den fisch (und nicht in die cam) schaue 
ist auch nicht bös gemeint


----------



## Speedfisher (19. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Problem:
Ich weiß die länge und das Gewicht nicht mehr aber ihr könnt ja trotzdem schätzen #h Brassen


----------



## _Pepe_ (19. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Und woher soll man dann die Lösung bekommen ????


----------



## Speedfisher (19. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ist ja nur aus spaß....ich kann den beitrag auch weider löschen...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

*LOL*|good:


----------



## gringo92 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

das ist schwer ... 27cm 600g ?
@.50-bmg geiler name ^^ *insider*


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



gringo92 schrieb:


> @.50-bmg geiler name ^^ *insider*



jop, danke . kennste dich also auch auf dem gebiet aus.


----------



## gringo92 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



.50-BMG schrieb:


> jop, danke . kennste dich also auch auf dem gebiet aus.



jop ein wenig ^^
gibt ja genügend pc-spiele aber dazu per pn mehr^^

um mal zum thema zurückzukehren:
soll ich ein neues bild reinstellen (das gewicht von dem vorherigen ist ja leider nicht bekannt insofern bringt es nicht viel)


----------



## Aal99 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mhh
schätze mal so 30cm und 305gramm


----------



## Speedfisher (19. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich wär auch für ein neues bild


----------



## nairolf (19. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Okay dann stel ich nochmal eins rein.Bis vor kurzem wusste ich aber nicht was das für ein Fisch ist aber nur die länge
http://profile.*ih.us/user/nairolf1993/images/detail/#405/fischfj1.jpg


----------



## Blinker Mann (19. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo

32 cm
gruß


----------



## mr.ilmenau (19. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

#h16,5cm


----------



## _Pepe_ (20. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm.... 18cm ?!


----------



## ZanderKai (20. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20 cm ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

24cm...


----------



## gringo92 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der hat genau 22cm


----------



## Master Hecht (20. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15cm...


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17 cm


----------



## nairolf (20. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

gringo92 du hast "genau" recht glückwunsch#6


----------



## nairolf (21. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

WER HAT DAS NÄCHSTE bILD


----------



## gringo92 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

^^ juhu...
also ich hau mal das nechste bild rein

das war letztes jahr im mai auf tigernuss <3

viel glück beim schätzen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80 cm, 5 kg


----------



## LUKA$ (21. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

77cm und 8kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60 cm und 10 kg


----------



## _Pepe_ (21. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72cm und 7kg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66cm.....


----------



## Bobbycar87 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68cm und 15 Pfund


----------



## esox82 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70cm und 6,5kg


----------



## nairolf (22. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

79 cm und 8,9 kg


----------



## spinner14 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

75cm und 7,6 kilo


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich hatte noch nie en Karpfen in der Hand und noch nie einen Karpfen geschätz. Aber ich glaube, dass ich gar nicht mal so weit wech bin...|stolz:


----------



## ZanderKai (22. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm..78cm und ca 9 kg


----------



## nairolf (22. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wann wird denn endlich mal auf gelöst.Aber so schlimm ist es nicht wenn du nicht auflöst, weil wir ja alle wissen, dass ich gewonnen habe.:q


----------



## gringo92 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

89cm un ca 12kg


----------



## gringo92 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wirkt der fisch wirklich so klein auf dem bild ? hmmm....


----------



## nairolf (23. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mit der längr bin ich wohl am nächsten dran und mim gewicht, Ich glube Zanderkai


----------



## nairolf (25. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Und wer hat das nächste Bild?


----------



## gringo92 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich hätte noch nen paar  
ich lasse euch aber erstmal die chance


----------



## nairolf (27. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay dann mach ich noch mal eins rein und wenn keinr wqas dagegen hat tu ich nach der auflösung der Forelle eine Schleie rein.
http://img252.*ih.us/my.php?image=klasse408oq9.jpg


----------



## nairolf (27. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

länge und gewich bidde


----------



## nairolf (27. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jetzt hab ich n Bild reingemacht also müssst ihr auch mal schätzen


----------



## gringo92 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68cm 5kilo ?
keine erfahrung mit forellen


----------



## nairolf (27. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

knappe sache


----------



## esox82 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm und 3kg?


----------



## Svenno 02 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 cm 6 kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72 cm, 6,2 kg


----------



## nairolf (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

am nächsten ist Svenno 02. Der Fisch war genau 68 cm groß und wog 5,8 kilo


----------



## nairolf (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

http://img175.*ih.us/my.php?image=schleie30fb5.jpg  wie schwer und wie groß ist die scleie


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



nairolf schrieb:


> am nächsten ist Svenno 02. Der Fisch war genau 68 cm groß und wog 5,8 kilo


 

Juhu|stolz:, endlich hab ich auch mal gewonnen (ist auch das erste Mal):vik:

Zur Schleie 45 cm 3 kg!


----------



## LUKA$ (29. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48cm und 2.5 kg ...


----------



## nairolf (29. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

am nächsten is LUKA$


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

51 cm und 2,6 kg


----------



## nairolf (30. April 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schwarzwusel ich würde agen du hast gewonnen super.Der Fisch hatte genau deine Werte


----------



## musti71 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hab heut extra mal paar bilder gemacht zwar nicht so große Fische aber hauptsache der thread schläft nicht ein :q


----------



## Svenno 02 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66 cm 7 kg


----------



## ZanderKai (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45cm und hmm 1,9kg


----------



## suchti (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55cm und 4kg


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53 cm, 1,5 kg


----------



## esox82 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

47cm und 2kg


----------



## nairolf (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

50 cm und 2 kilo


----------



## Addi123 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So hier auch mal ein Fisch von mir 
nur die Länge ist bekannt



Lg Addi


----------



## schaumburg4 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17cm^^


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

23 cm


----------



## ZanderKai (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25 cm


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34 cm


----------



## Franky D (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sach mal 25cm 3mm und 46µm


----------



## gringo92 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

21 cm


----------



## nairolf (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

19,0cm


----------



## LUKA$ (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

26cm...


----------



## Addi123 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

LUKA$ hat recht der Barsch hatte 26cm


----------



## musti71 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ach ups...ehm..der Karpfen hatte 49cm und 1,8kilo


----------



## nairolf (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jetz ma ne kleine aber feine Forelle, nur länge


----------



## Dirk30 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33 cm.


----------



## Blink* (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Knüppel: 32cm
Forelle: 35cm


----------



## Master Hecht (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schade 33cm ist schon weg dann nehm ich halt 34...


----------



## gringo92 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28 cm


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

30 cm. Mal schaun...


----------



## esox82 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm 31cm


----------



## nairolf (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag nur Knüppel hat 35 cm


----------



## tuka (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38cm.......


----------



## Basti94 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage
36#6


----------



## musti71 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hatten wir schon 37cm |kopfkrat wenn nicht dann schätz ich mal 37cm#6


----------



## nairolf (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37cm ist korekkt


----------



## esox82 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hier auch mal einer....nur die Länge ist bekannt


----------



## Basti94 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

108cm


----------



## Feeder-Freak (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

104 cm.


----------



## suchti (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

110 cm


----------



## nairolf (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

98cm!


----------



## Angelgage (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Würde sagen 103 
Ps schöner Fisch toll


----------



## ZanderKai (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

96cm...


----------



## marv1n111 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

101cm


----------



## Feederman (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag ma 115cm#c


----------



## esox82 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ihr seid nah dran, aber die richtige Lösung gab es bislang noch nicht.Auflösung gibt es morgen früh


----------



## Angelgage (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

na da mache ich noch mal da sage ich 102 cm ?


----------



## Luki** (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag edit: 88 cm|supergri


----------



## Svenno 02 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

122 cm muhahaha


----------



## nairolf (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80cm!


----------



## Dirk30 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage mal: 

97

Hoffentlich habe ich richtig geschätzt ? :vik:

Alle Angaben in cm.


----------



## esox82 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dirk hat richtig geschätzt
Der hatte so gerade nicht einen Meter--->97cm!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da niemand ein bild einstellt werde ich mal eins rein machen wieder mal seit langem


nur gewicht ist vorhanden


----------



## Hechtchris (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

8 pfund 200 gramm 62 cm


----------



## Dirk30 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

9,875 kg.


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

23 Pfund


----------



## Basti94 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12,635kg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hechtchris@ der ist ein wenig grösser   das sieht mann schon wen man die schwanzwurtzel anschaut

ihr seit gut dabei  mit den gewichten


----------



## Feederman (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag mal dass das e 25pfünder ist.:g


----------



## Ocrem (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17Pfund


----------



## symphy (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

26,5pfund|kopfkrat


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sehr naje dran ist einer von euch


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

keiner mehr nen tip??


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67cm und 6423gramm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

24,3 Pfund, wann wird aufgelöst?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

um 21 30 uhr


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ocrem@ du warst am nächsten der Karpfen hatte genau  8,0 kg also 16 pf


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Cool Petri Heil!

Da habtha noch was zum Schätzen^^ne kleinigkeit..

Löse am Sonntag auf.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der wird so 27,5kg haben:m  schätze ihn aber deutlich schwerer ein


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

54 Pfund


----------



## henne7 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin, karpfenspezis,

schätze ihn so auf 43 pfund und 92 cm;+;+;+;+;+;+

gruss henne.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## Feederman (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

#h isch sach da mal 60 pfund und 90 - 95 cm


----------



## nairolf (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27kg und 97 cm


----------



## Basti94 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32kg und 103cm


----------



## gringo92 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25,5kg


----------



## _Pepe_ (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm.. vielleicht 48 Pfund?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mein 2 tip wäre 33,5kg das gewicht trifft eher zu


----------



## Basti94 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65cm|wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Addi123@ das gewicht wurde noch nicht erraten vom karpfen deswegn kein neuses bild würde ich mal sagen


----------



## nairolf (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60cm.


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm 55 cm


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ronnywalter:Ist der Gewinner,er hat sich um 0,5kg verschätzt.prima.

Der wog genau 28Kg =>56pfund zur Länge würde ich ihn so auf 76cm schätzen,habe ihn nciht selber gefangen.

Die anderen waren auch ganz gut dran.

Damit der Tread hier nciht verfällt gebe ich direkt nen neuen Fisch an.

Dieser Traumschuppi wurde von meinem Onkel gefangen,ich wette ihr Überschätzt euch wegen der geilen Präsentation.Ich sag's ja,mein Karpfen wurde wegen der schlechten Präsentation  auf 6kg weniger geschätzt.Wie isses bei dem.

Gewässer,de Rhein!!#6


----------



## Basti94 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

104cm und 35,50kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

112 cm und 61 Pfund?


----------



## nairolf (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80cm und 37pfund


----------



## henne7 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

;+;+;+;+moin moin,

ich sage 42pfd und 94 lang...........,,,,,,,,,,......

gruss henne.............;+;+


----------



## Feederman (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich bleib wie beim letzten fisch bei 60pfund:q.
und die länge 1m


----------



## Thecatfisch (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Will den keiner Mehr schätzen???

Kommt bevor ich auflöse will ich noch ein paar ,,Gebote'' hören!!


----------



## gringo92 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wenn du von überschätzen sprichst unter schätze ich ihn mal ... 21kg hat der schöne !


----------



## nairolf (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann wird denn mal aufgelöst


----------



## Basti94 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



nairolf schrieb:


> Wann wird denn mal aufgelöst




das frage ich mich auch#c


----------



## Thecatfisch (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja dachte jetzt kommen mal en paar gebote... 

Aber okey dann lös ich mal auf.

Der Gute wog 23.30kg

Deswegen habe ich von Überschätzen gesprochen,als ich den das erste mal gesehen habe habe ich den so auf 29kg geschätzt


----------



## nairolf (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich tu nochmal eins rein.Nur länge, von dem wieder schwimmenden Fisch.


----------



## Basti94 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

23,56cm


----------



## henne7 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sage so 18cm...............#6

grüsse an alle karpfenspezis,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,heute abend geht es wieder los!!!!!!!!!!
gruss 
henne.,,,,,,,,.........,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## suchti (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20cm.


----------



## nairolf (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

kommt noch 3 will ich  hören


----------



## Rutenknicker (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20cm:q


Gruß Timo#h


----------



## musti71 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

21cm :vik:


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

22,5cm


----------



## nairolf (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Barsch hatte 20,6 cm


----------



## Master Hecht (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nachdem hier ja nichts mehr los ist mach ich ma eins rein...


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Das ist schwer:

ähh 59 cm und 2 kg


----------



## Carpkiller07 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57cm   1.8 kilo


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1650g bei 52 cm


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56 cm bei 1,7 kg !


----------



## Master Hecht (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sry ihr brauch nur das gewicht...gemessen hab ich se net...


----------



## Basti94 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,756gr


----------



## Felix 1969 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1630 gr...


----------



## Master Hecht (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich lös ma auf sie hatte 1.3kg...


----------



## nairolf (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hute ist NAchtangeln. Da fang ich mal nen Aal xDDD. Dann könnt ihr ja mal schätzen.


----------



## Harbour (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann mach ich mal den nächsten:

Größe und gewicht#h


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

90 cm 8 kg


----------



## Rotaugen Max (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wirklich sehr schick zensiert |supergri

Bin zwar wirklich ziemlich schlecht im schätzen, aber ich versuchs einfach mal:

86cm und hm... so knappe 6kg ?! #c


----------



## Markus_NRW (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

98cm und 8,2 kg  ?


----------



## nairolf (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

95 und  7 kilo


----------



## Basti94 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

107cm und 5.689kg


----------



## nairolf (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So der Aal wurde gefangen allerdings nicht von mir.Ich hbae einen Zander dran gehabt der ein Riesen radau gemacht hat, und geschüttelt hat wie wild, so konnt er sich leider befreien.Paar Aale haben wir auch verloren.(alles Tauwurm)

Bild folgt


----------



## marlin2304 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

91cm und 6,5kg


----------



## nairolf (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

VOm Aal die Länge und vom Schuppi das gewicht und die Länge


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



nairolf schrieb:


> VOm Aal die Länge und vom Schuppi das gewicht und die Länge


 

Sollten wir nicht erstmal das eine auflösen lassen, sonst weiß hier keiner was aufgelöst wurde und was nicht???|wavey:


----------



## Harbour (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösung: 
Der Hecht war genau 102cm lang und knapp 10 Pfund schwer#h


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



nairolf schrieb:


> VOm Aal die Länge und vom Schuppi das gewicht und die Länge


 

Ok der Aal 72 cm , der Karpfen 62 cm und 3 kg|wavey:


----------



## musti71 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

karpfen 56cm und 2,00kilo der aal hat 66cm


----------



## NoSaint (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Aal hat 59 cm und 380g, der Karpfen hat glatte 60cm und 3,1kg

Als nächstes will ich, hab da noch ein gutes foto


----------



## musti71 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

na kommt schon macht mal bisschen schneller hab auch noch ein schönes aktuelles foto |supergri#h


----------



## hiasih (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der Aal hat 74,3cm und der karpfen wiegt 2,65kg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Aal 61 cm und 660 gramm und der Schuppi hat 6 Pfund und 51cm


----------



## nairolf (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Karpfen hatte 55cm und 3,2 kilo
der Aal 64 cm ich schätze das gewicht auf 550 gramm vom Aal, weil ich ihn net gewogen habe


----------



## NoSaint (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann hier was neues zum schätzen


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66 cm und 4 kg


----------



## Dirk30 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69 cm und 2,8 kg


----------



## Sebi888 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71 cm 2,9 kg


Sebi


----------



## NoSaint (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na will denn keiner mehr Schätzen?


----------



## Klinke (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich mach den zu einem 76er mit 5 kilo


----------



## Carpkiller07 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72cm   3.3 kilo


----------



## NoSaint (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

morgen nachmittag löse ich dann auf...


----------



## NoSaint (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok dann die Auflößung 85cm und 4,150kg

Vom Gewicht her war Svenno 02 am nächsten Drann,  von der Länge Klinke.


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Cool


----------



## ZanderKai (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

keiner mehr ein Bild...?


----------



## Sebi888 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na was denkt ihr über diese Barbe?
Länge und Gewicht bekannt

Sebi


----------



## florianparske (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68cm bei 1950g


----------



## allrounderab (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64cm bei 2264gr.


----------



## sven_p (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

62 cm bei 1850 gramm


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65 cm 2.000g


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63cm bei 2.100 gramm


----------



## schadstoff (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Die ist Lang aber Schlank 58cm und 1,2 Kilo


----------



## Sebi888 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also das Bild ist von mir Unvorteilhaft fotografiert....
Sie ist größer als ihr denk ich mach vielleicht noch ein anders Bild dazu.
Vielleicht sieht mans da besser..

Hätte doch ein Maßband daneben legen sollen...
Aber hab mehr drauf geachtet, dass sie unbeschaded wieder in ihr Element kommt.

Gruß
Sebi


----------



## pike1984 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73cm, 6 Pfund, 1 g


----------



## celler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

47 cm.....
2,345 kg


----------



## Daniel1222 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

52cm  1,5kg


----------



## ZanderKai (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72cm 2,5kg


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

76cm
3978g


----------



## RheinBarbe (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56cm 1920g


----------



## musti71 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

74cm und 2,8kilo


----------



## Sebi888 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OK ich lös auf.. hatte 70cm bei 2,3 kg
Sieht zwar nicht so aus aba is wirklich so gewesen
Nächstes mal mit Maßband daneben forographieren

Gruß Sebi


----------



## musti71 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich hab da noch eins :q gefangen wurden sie erst neulich am 13.07.08 :m


----------



## nairolf (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Beide zusammen?
dann sag ich 28 Pfund
und gesamt länge 140cm


----------



## musti71 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

joa wie ihr wollt zusammen oder einzeln


----------



## Sebi888 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Beide zusammen......

120cm un gewicht.. 8kg zusammen

Sebi


----------



## Sebi888 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Noch jemand da=?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

112 cm und 9 kilo


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Löß ma auf!


----------



## Troutcarp (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

130 cm und 10 7.5 kg ^^


----------



## Golfer (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

125cm und 9,5kg


----------



## MaxFish (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hi!
Schätze 91cm und 6,2 Kg


----------



## MaxFish (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ups das war n anderer Fisch!!!

118cm und 15kg

------------------------------
Pfui Karpfen sind schon was leckeres aber in der Größe??
:v


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

97cm und 5,9Kilo


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

115 cm und 11kg


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

#h85 cm und 5,5 kg .#h


----------



## musti71 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

also der eine ist 49cm umd hat 1,85kilo und der andere ist 46cm und hat 1,6kilo|supergri#h


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



musti71 schrieb:


> also der eine ist 49cm umd hat 1,85kilo und der andere ist 46cm und hat 1,6kilo|supergri#h


 

Ohh man da habe ich mich ja total verschätzt:q


----------



## musti71 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nairolf,  hat sich auch a bissl verschätzt |supergri#h


----------



## nairolf (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jaja da hab ich mich wohl sehr verschätzt xDD


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Is ja schon langs nichts mehr los.
Dann poste ich ma ein.










Grüße


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat keiner Lust zu schätzen?


----------



## Whitey (25. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

82 cm und 12 pfd. |kopfkrat


----------



## Kevin B. (25. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sage mal so 86cm und knapp drei kilo also öhm 2.8kilo


----------



## dirk-mann (25. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78cm und 4,3 kg#c


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Weitere?


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71cm --- 3,8 kg


----------



## ZanderKai (25. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69cm und 2,4 Kilo


----------



## Whitey (25. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

würd als zweiten tipp mal nen bisschen kleiner schätzen... 

79cm und auch "nur" 9 Pfund...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich würd sagen, dass ich es morgen auflöse. 

Grüße


----------



## Khaane (25. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

94 cm und 8,5 Pfund.


----------



## andreas0815 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze mal........
          78cm und  9 Pfund 125g


----------



## don rhabano (25. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

82cm 3,4kg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Es sind schon welche nah dran.Nur manche verschätzen sich mit dem Gewicht ganz schön


----------



## HAI-score (25. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

emm,
87,23 cm und 4,2678 kg ???

=====>>>Oder wars noch zu ungenau???


----------



## Thorben93 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

_hecht 78cm 4kg_


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Haha okay ich lös auf.
Thorben hat ja ins Albumgeguckt 

Die Länge trafen andreas0815 und dirk-mann genau.
Das Gewicht traf keiner richtig.Am nähsten war ToxicToolz dran.

|schild-g


----------



## hiasih (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat keiner Schätzfragen mehr???


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hoffentlich verstoße ich jetzt nciht gegen ihregtein Copyrightgesetz aber okey

Viele Wissen das Gewicht schon aber mal Ehrlich,wenn ihr den Fisch das erste mal sehen würdet,auf wieviel würdet ihr ihn Schätzen?

ICh so auf 5kg,wenn ich ihn das erste mal sehen würde halt,liegt vlt an dem kleinen Jungen im Hintergrund der dies verfälscht aber  jut|uhoh:


----------



## Karpfencrack (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3,3 drei kg ,würd ich sagen


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Karpfencrack schrieb:


> 3,3 drei kg ,würd ich sagen




Spaten xD :m


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich hätte jetzt 8 kg gesagt


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich hätte auch mehr als 3,3 bzw. 5 Kg gesagt..Liegt für mich an dem "Präsentierer", der neben dem Brassen kleiner aussieht als er ist..


----------



## Rutenknicker (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*






 Jetzt setz ich auch mal ein bild rein, leider ist die        
genaue Länge und das genaue Gewicht nicht bekannt aber trotzdem könnt ihr ja schätzten.#6|supergri

                             Gruß Timo #h


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38 cm und 500 g


----------



## Mini-Broesel (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag mal 37cm und 450 gr:m


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Rutenknicker schrieb:


> Jetzt setz ich auch mal ein bild rein, leider ist die
> genaue Länge und das genaue Gewicht nicht bekannt aber trotzdem könnt ihr ja schätzten.#6|supergri


 
ca.7 Jahre, 1.21m groß und 37 Kilo schwer^^


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> ca.7 Jahre, 1.21m groß und 37 Kilo schwer^^



ca.6 Jahre alt,1.22m groß und 36kg schwer:vik:

Stell dann auch mal eins rein..


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

90 cm und 30 Pfund, aber wie wärs wenn Rutenknicker erstmal auflöst???

LG Svenno


----------



## schadstoff (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80cm und 20pfund


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Keiner mehr lust auf Schätzen?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

da sage ich mal 14,5 kG


----------



## musti71 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78cm und 8 kilo


----------



## Thecatfisch (4. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Naja keine Aktionen im Thread...
Der Fisch wog 7.5kg


----------



## maesox (4. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

83cm und 7,4 Kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Kann mal bitte jemand ein neues Bild reinstellen? #c


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jo gesucht wird die Länge dieses Brassen:


----------



## Luki** (4. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätz mal 55 cm :vik:


----------



## Jens0883 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37 cm


----------



## wingi (4. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

41 cm

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## Svenno 02 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich löse morgen Abend mal auf!

wingi ist bis jetzt am nächsten dran!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

genau 50 cm!!!#c


----------



## Screwi (5. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich tippe mal 47cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Sorry wegen der verspäteten Auflösung, aber gestern hatte ich gar keine Zeit!

Also der Brassen auf dem Foto hatte 46 cm , deshalb hat Screwi gewonnen und darf das nächste reinstellen!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ob da heute noch ein Bild kommt?#d

Ich dachte mir, ich stelle mal eins rein. Falls Screwi doch noch eins reinstellen will, kann er dies ja gerne noch tuen.

Es ist zwar ein Fisch, aber ein Rohling eines Wobblers. 

Bitte nur die Länge des Teils.

Viel Spass!!!!#h

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/8050/pb0800271ba5.png
http://img253.*ih.us/img253/pb0800271ba5.png/1/w640.png


----------



## Mini-Broesel (8. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

#h12cm


----------



## lsski (8. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Bei mir sind das 5,5 cm #6


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10cm lang


----------



## schadstoff (8. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

13cm


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

das Teil kenn ich doch aus der Bastelecke!!!

8,07 cm, würde ich mal sagen!
:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> das Teil kenn ich doch aus der Bastelecke!!!
> 
> 8,07 cm, würde ich mal sagen!
> :vik:



Deine Schätzung ist nicht zugelassen!|wavey:

Du weist warum|sagnix


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|sagnix


|schlafen

Die Auflösung kommt denke ich heute Abend, wenn noch ein paar Vorschläge kommen|kopfkrat.


----------



## Nask7 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|kopfkrat 7cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

8 cm hätte ich jetzt gesagt


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



lsski schrieb:


> Bei mir sind das 5,5 cm #6



lsski war am nächsten dran, es sind genau 6cm!

Begründung, warum Kohlmeise nicht zugelassen ist: Er kennt mein Bild von der Bastelecke und da habe ich den Rohling auf eine Schneidunterlage mit 1cm-Karos gelegt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat niemand mehr ein Bild?

Ich will euch eigentlich nicht mit weiteren Wobbler-Bildern belasten


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ok, aber ich habe noch einen Wobbler, einer meiner ersten Selbstgebauten.

Wie lang denkt Ihr ist das gute Stück???





Kleiner Tip: der Kerl, zu dem die Hand gehört, ist ca 1,80 groß

#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11,5 cm|kopfkrat


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

13 cm vielleicht?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> 13 cm vielleicht?



Damit könntest du näher als ich dran sein.#c


----------



## schultie (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12 cm


----------



## matthiast (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo

Ich schätze 11,23 cm |supergri


----------



## Spinnfisch (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10,5cm


----------



## Mini-Broesel (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10cm#c


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



matthiast schrieb:


> Ich schätze 11,23 cm |supergri



Das ist zu meinem Tipp ein Unterschied von 2,7mm. ob Kohlmeise so genau gemessen hat...;+


----------



## Angler-Flo (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Grüßt euch Leute,

schätzt doch einfach mal Spaßhalber mein Benutzerbild.
  ../
 /_____________________ Länge und Gewicht bekannt.
 \
     ..\

viel Spaß ich löse auf sobald genug Tipps da sind  Morgen oder Übermorgen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Kommen ja doch einige Wobblerschätzungen zusammen.
Geht noch was???


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Angler-Flo schrieb:


> Grüßt euch Leute,
> 
> schätzt doch einfach mal Spaßhalber mein Benutzerbild.
> ../
> ...



Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn wir erst mal die noch ausstehende Schätzung fertig machen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Kommen ja doch einige Wobblerschätzungen zusammen.
> Geht noch was???



Ich glaube da kommt nichts mehr.|kopfkrat


----------



## Blinker Mann (14. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

13 cm


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12,4 cm hat das gute Stück!!!

Schultie hat gewonnen!!!!

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

Aber sauknapp wars!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wow, war das knapp.#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Anscheinend sind in Deutschland die Fische alle "untergetaucht"!!! - Wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Morgen kommt ein Bild meines fertigen Wobblers rein, falls keiner ein Fischbild parat haben sollte.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Seid ihr alle eingeschlafen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier mal ein Bild eines selbstgebauten Wobblers (nur Länge schätzen):

http://img367.*ih.us/img367/4461/96181157vl6.png
http://img367.*ih.us/img367/96181157vl6.png/1/w640.png


----------



## Blinker Mann (25. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

9,5 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

7,1 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3 cm denke


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> 3 cm denke









Das ist gut...#6

Auflösung kommt, wenn ein paar andere Schätzungen noch gemacht wurden.


----------



## turm13 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3,8 cm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3,2cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Warum schätzen alle um die 3cm?? Ich würde mal in eine andere Richtung gehen...|sagnix


----------



## F3lix (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätz mal 5 cm


----------



## don rhabano (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag eher 6,5cm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,5cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> 1,5cm



Die Schätzungen werden immer besser.:vik:


----------



## F3lix (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

War das ironisch oder sind 1,5 cm sehr nah dran?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Denk mal ironisch.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Denk mal ironisch.



|good: War ironisch gemeint.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Man kanns ja mal probieren:vik:


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6,55cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich lasse euch noch ein bisschen zappeltn und löse das Ganze morgen auf. 
Das Richtige war noch nicht dabei.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58 mm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Is es okay, wenn ich danach eins poste?


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann sage ich mal 6,5 cm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Lös mal heute auf


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Lass dir Zeit :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ist euch nicht aufgefallen, dass dies nur der bemalte Wobbler war, von dem ich vor 1 Woche schon den Styrdur-Rohling gepostet habe?
Demnach hat sich die Länge nicht verändert. Es sind die 6,0cm geblieben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=57217




Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Is es okay, wenn ich danach eins poste?



Ok, gerne!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (27. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der_Baer_2008 war aber mit seiner Schätzung von 5,8cm etwas näher dran, also ist er der Sieger


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



kaulbarsch-killer schrieb:


> der_baer_2008 war aber mit seiner schätzung von 5,8cm etwas näher dran, also ist er der sieger



5,8??


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> 58 mm



Sorry!!! Habe ich übersehen. Der Sieg geht an dich!!!!!

@Kaulbarsch-Killer: Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

#v#v Man bin ich gut.
Ich poste morgen eins okay?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> #v#v Man bin ich gut.
> Ich poste morgen eins okay?




Das wäre dann heute...


----------



## F3lix (29. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

"As long as I'm living... I'll be waiting"      :q|rolleyes:q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*





Ist nur die Länge bekannt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auch wenn der Bär erst 13 ist und noch wachsen wird:
der Zander hat mehr: 
ich sage, der bringts gut und gerne auf 64 cm

:vik:


----------



## Blinker Mann (29. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68,5 cm = 0,685 m = 0,000685 km


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (29. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66.8cm


----------



## miosga (29. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|kopfkrat Ich schätz mal 61 cm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (29. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wann wird aufgelöst?


----------



## mcrae (29. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

52,4 cm ...


----------



## Froscher (29. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

#6      57 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59 cm


----------



## F3lix (29. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

75 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wer is für Sonntag und wer für Montag?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösen!!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich lös es morgen auf 
Aber es sind schon welche nah dran


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Bitte löse heute Abend noch auf.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Okay 20.15 müsste passen oder?


----------



## F3lix (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja, das ist gut so


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Okay 20.15 müsste passen oder?


 

Gehts auch schon ein bisschen früher? - Egal, wenn du meinst, mach es morgen. Dann kommt vielleicht noch der ein oder andere Tipp.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schlag ne Zeit vor.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Schlag ne Zeit vor.



18:00|kopfkrat


|wavey:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Alles Klar Chef 
Dann bis gleich.|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hast es eilig, Stefan?
Ist heute Schützenball oder sowas?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hast es eilig, Stefan?
> Ist heute Schützenball oder sowas?



Haha


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So bissn zu spät 
Der Zander war genau 52 cm lang.
Gewinner ist mcrae mit 52,4 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> So bissn zu spät
> Der Zander war genau 52 cm lang.
> Gewinner ist mcrae mit 52,4 cm



Glückwunsch!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wer postet als Nächster?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na, der Sieger


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

SO da keiner will mach ich mal eins rein  nur gewicht vorhanden


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schimpf schimpf, eigentlich war mcrae dran. Viel Zeit hast ihm ja nicht gelassen!
|uhoh:

Seis drum, aber mit Monsterkarpfen kann ich gewichtsmäßig gar nichts anfangen.
Hmm..., 31 Pfund?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Macht nichts, dann ist mcrae halt danach dran wenn er will.
31 Pfund erscheint mir ein bissl viel. 

Ich würde 27 Pfund sagen.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28 Pfund


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36 Pfund


----------



## Nitro (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27,5 Pfund


----------



## Blinker Mann (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34,5 Pfund


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wollen wir noch heute auflösen?
Sind doch sowieso immer die gleichen die mitmachen


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Wollen wir noch heute auflösen?
> Sind doch sowieso immer die gleichen die mitmachen


 

Bin ganz deiner Meinung!#h:vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Kohlmeise@ lag  am nächsten er hate genau 15kg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Wollen wir noch heute auflösen?
> Sind doch sowieso immer die gleichen die mitmachen



Wollen wir es so machen, dass man eine Schätzung ein Tag laufen lässt und dann Abends gegen 20 Uhr auflöst? Wochenende kanns ja auch ein bissn später werden.|bla:

Noch ne Frage: Is es hier erlaubt ein bissl OT zu quatschen ?


----------



## mcrae (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So, da ist die länge zu erraten...


----------



## F3lix (30. November 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45 cm :g


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36 cm


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Kohlmeise@ lag  am nächsten er hate genau 15kg



Mann, Mann, was für ein Glück. Nach Mcrae stell ich auch wieder was rein. Die Platte hatte 40 cm, oder???


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage: Is es hier erlaubt ein bissl OT zu quatschen ?



Wieso nicht?

Es wären ja auch mal die kleinen Geschichten rund um die Bilder interessant.
|supergri


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage 41 cm


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Ich sage 41 cm



He Killer!!!

|birthday:|laola:

Was machst an deinem Ehrentag schon so früh auf den Beinen???


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> He Killer!!!
> 
> |birthday:|laola:
> 
> Was machst an deinem Ehrentag schon so früh auf den Beinen???




Ja, Danke!
Ich bin so früh auf, weil ich gleich in die Schule muss|gr:


----------



## mcrae (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-gKaulbarsch|birthday:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@Kauli !!!|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## turm13 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48 cm


----------



## Thecatfisch (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|birthday:#g


|schild-g Pascal xDD


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag mal 40 cm!#h

@Kaulbarsch-Killer

|birthday:#v


----------



## Blinker Mann (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin,


42cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32cm|kopfkrat


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39 cm.
Auch von mir alles gute. Ich würd nichma dran denken so früh an Pc zu gehen, da schlaf ich die 5-10 min lieber.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Au ja. Morgens ist mir jede Minute "heilig", die ich noch im warmem Bett sein kann. Und auserdem würde ich morgens gar nicht die Motivation aufbringen können schon an den PC zu gehen.|rolleyes


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Au ja. Morgens ist mir jede Minute "heilig", die ich noch im warmem Bett sein kann. Und auserdem würde ich morgens gar nicht die Motivation aufbringen können schon an den PC zu gehen.|rolleyes


 
Na ja wenn du Geburstag hast, kannste es meistens nicht erwarten aufzustehen und dann guckt man auch mal schnell am pc so anch was man so bekommen hat|supergri
Hat jemand schuelervz von euch?:m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Na ja wenn du Geburstag hast, kannste es meistens nicht erwarten aufzustehen und dann guckt man auch mal schnell am pc so anch was man so bekommen hat|supergri
> Hat jemand schuelervz von euch?:m



Klar am Geburtstag ist es was anderes. Aber an sonsten stehe ich schon zu meiner Aussage.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Na ja wenn du Geburstag hast, kannste es meistens nicht erwarten aufzustehen und dann guckt man auch mal schnell am pc so anch was man so bekommen hat|supergri
> Hat jemand schuelervz von euch?:m



Ich würd auch an mein Geburtstag, wenn ich an einem Schultag hab, lieber die Geschenke nach der Schule bekommen um länger zu schlafen.
Ja hab ich kannst ja ma ne PN schreiben mir Name.


----------



## F3lix (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Auflösung für das Schätzen im Moment aus?? ^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



F3lix schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Auflösung für das Schätzen im Moment aus?? ^^



Gute Frage...|kopfkrat


----------



## mcrae (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18:00 genehm?

P.S. einer lag nur einen cm daneben...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



mcrae schrieb:


> 18:00 genehm?



:vik:


----------



## mcrae (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Adlerauge hat seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht...

Die Platte hatte 31cm...|schild-g


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ach Mensch da bin ich seit gestern Morgen einmal nicht in diesem Thread gewesen, schon gibts hier ne kleine Diskussion:vik:.

Aber erst nochmal Danke für alle Glückwünsche.

Jetzt noch etwas zu dem früh aufstehen:
Eigentlich stehe ich immer so früh auf, meistens noch früher.
Und ins Anglerboard muss ich Morgens immer, ich muss ja gucken was alles so über Nacht passiert ist....:q
Das ist bei mir so im Blut:vik:


----------



## mcrae (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Immer diese Vollblutangler 

Und hast gut gefeiert und kräftig Geschenke gesammelt?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja, klar und jetzt wird sich auf Weihnachten gefreut


----------



## mcrae (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

geht mir genauso...

meine Frau meint nur meine Wunschliste sei eher ne Grundausstattung für ein Angelgeschäft...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wer postet als nächster?


----------



## mcrae (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Adlerauge wäre dran...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Danke. Das erste mal, dass ich eine Schätzung gewonnen habe.
Nur ich habe gerade kein Bild parat. 
Kann also ein anderer eines rein stellen. Wenn ich meinem nächsten Wobbler fertig habe, stelle ich dann ein Bild rein.


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann mach ich mal weiter *gesucht* wird *die Länge* und *das Gewicht* dieses Hechtes!
Morgen abend löse ich auf!








Tipp: So klein, wie er aussehn mag ist er nicht

LG Svenno


----------



## angelsüchto (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

107,5 cm


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

83 cm, 3500 gramm


----------



## mcrae (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mmh ich tippe mal auf 98cm länge und 4800gramm...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

95cm, 12 Pfund#c


----------



## F3lix (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

87 cm, 4000 gramm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

92cm und 5,1kg


----------



## Angelmati (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hmmm 104 cm und 8 kilo^^


----------



## raabj (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi 

Ich spiel einfach mal mit #h

Hmmm|kopfkrat

naja 89 cm und 4600gr

mfg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

90 cm und 5,2 kg


----------



## Blinker Mann (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

85cm 4350g

Gruß aus Oldenburg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Gruß zurück aus neben Frankfurt


----------



## Froscher (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

93cm  11Pfd  #6


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Löst Du heute auf?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wollt ich auch gerade fragen


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja Ich löse mal auf der hecht hatte 1,04 m und wog 8 kg, Angelmati wird ausgeschlossen weil er geschummelt hat und das schon wusste weil ich das vieh schon gepostet hatte im jugendthread, aber ganz nah war keiner wirklich dran


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wer darf dann als nächstes ein Bild reinstellen?|kopfkrat


----------



## mcrae (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Angelsüchto war am nächsten dran mit der länge...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na dann los...


----------



## F3lix (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

" Ja wo isser denn..?" ?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Solange post ich ma eins.
Auflösung: Bei mehr als 5 Schätzungen --> 21 Uhr
               Bei weniger als 5 Schätzungen --> Morgen wenn ich an PC gehe.

Gesucht wird *nur* die *Länge*.


----------



## raabj (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25 cm


----------



## Blinker Mann (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin 28cm  Gruß Daniel


----------



## ronald7 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

26 cm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

31cm #6#6#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

0,27 m


----------



## F3lix (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33,33333 cm ^^


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29 cm


----------



## mcrae (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

24 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Gewinner ist Adlerauge. Er traf die Länge genau. |schild-g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

JUHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Habe aber gerade kein Bild parat. Es darf jemand anders, der ein (weihnachtliches) Bild hat.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wir könnten es ja mal *ohne Bild *versuchen!

Also: Was denkt ihr, wie schwer war mein größter Karpfen???

Tip: Ich bin kein ausgemachter Karpfenspezi, also Boilies kenne ich nur vom Hörensagen!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3kg#c


----------



## angler-jan (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auf Tauwurm und 10 Pfund war er schwer.


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20 pfd


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> 3kg#c




Also Stefan, mehr traust du einem Besenstielkollegen nicht zu???
Du darfst es ganz offiziell nochmal versuchen!
#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Also Stefan, mehr traust du einem Besenstielkollegen nicht zu???
> Du darfst es ganz offiziell nochmal versuchen!
> #6



Ohh. Das war wohl zu wenig. Ok, zutrauen tue ich dir mehr:

7kg|bigeyes


----------



## alfalieh0 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze der hat 83 cm und wiegt 7 Kg.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



alfalieh0 schrieb:


> Ich schätze der hat 83 cm



Länge will er glaube ich gar nicht wissen...|kopfkrat


----------



## F3lix (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

24 pfund


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

soll ich heute noch auflösen, sagen wir um 21.00 Uhr?

der ein oder andere war auch schon recht knapp dran!
#6


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6 Kilo


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> soll ich heute noch auflösen, sagen wir um 21.00 Uhr?



Tu das !


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18 Pfund


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> soll ich heute noch auflösen, sagen wir um 21.00 Uhr?



Kannst auch gerne noch bis morgen warten.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Kannst auch gerne noch bis morgen warten.



|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## raabj (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

16 pfund


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also ich lös auf:

*17* Pfund hatte er, gefangen auf Süßmais vor ein paar Jahren.

Kaulbarsch-Killer und Raabj waren mit 16 bzw. 18 Pfund am nächsten dran:

|schild-g

... und dürfen sich jetzt streiten, wer das nächste reinstellen darf!


----------



## raabj (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

HI

Kaulbarsch-Killer wenn du eins hast dann haus rein!!

mfg


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ähm ich such mal eins.
Wenn ich bis 14:30 keins reingestellt habe, darfst du
OK?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

http://img386.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsc00082rtx4.jpg%5D%5Bimg=http://img386.*ih.us/img386/2047/dsc00082rtx4.th.jpg%5DSo:

Aber nicht Schummeln.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5BURL=http://img386.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsc00082rtx4.jpg%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img386.*ihhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5Burl=http://img386.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsc00082rtx4.jpg%5D%5Bimg=http://img386.*ih.us/img386/2047/dsc00082rtx4.th.jpg%5D%5B/url%5Dhttp://img386.*ih.us/img386/2047/dsc00082rtx4.th.jpg
http://img386.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsc00082rtx4.jpg%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img386.*ih


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nur Länge.

Ich löse um 20.15 auf


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schöner Rapfen!

Ist das nicht dein Avatar?

Seis drum, 65 cm hat er gehabt

#6


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Eigentlich wollte ich die Brasse zum Schätzen geben, aber egal von mir aus dürft ihr auch den Rapfen schätzen.
Aber macht euch selbst einen Gefallen und schummelt nicht


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Brasse hat 30 cm


----------



## F3lix (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Brasse: 35 cm^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36,9|kopfkratcm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

brassen 27cm:m
rapfen 59cm:m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ah da ist ja die Silberne.
Die hat ganz klar 39 cm.
#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

neenee-wenn sie ü35 wäre, dann wäre sie net so silber...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> neenee-wenn sie ü35 wäre, dann wäre sie net so silber...



kann man danach gehen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

WENN DIE BRASSE IM SEE GEFANGEN WURDE;DANN JA
Im fluß-nein


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

kommt doch auch ein wenig auf die Jahreszeit an???

Laichzeit - grau mit "Knuppeln" drauf,
sonst eher silber???

Ist jetzt nur eine Theorie, Brachsen sind bei mir meist Beifang, kenne ich mich also nicht soooo aus damit.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27cm hatse


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> 27cm hatse


 
hab ich auch geschätzt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> kommt doch auch ein wenig auf die Jahreszeit an???
> 
> Laichzeit - grau mit "Knuppeln" drauf,
> sonst eher silber???
> ...


 

hat mit der laichzeit nix zu tun#d


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ok, hätte aber sein können!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ok, hätte aber sein können!!!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ein paar sind schon ganz nah dran.
Die Brasse wurde im Rhein gefangen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

oki 28cm


----------



## owner (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29,7 cm #h


----------



## Sebi888 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28,9  =)


Gruß Sebi


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mal noch ein Tipp, das Bild täuscht ein wenig


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

oki-25 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann kommt die Auflösung?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

EIgentlich hatte ich gedacht 20.15


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jetzt gleich bin ich nämlich weg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann sag jetzt


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OK.

Die Brasse war genau 40cm.
Somit hat Kohlmaise mit seinem 39er Tip gewonnen


----------



## Newt (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also erstmal Petri Heil ,schönen Zander hast Du da!

Mit 100% sicherheit hat er oder sie eine Länge von

0,64m und wiegt 7,6 Pfund oder so ähnlich


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Newt schrieb:


> Also erstmal Petri Heil ,schönen Zander hast Du da!
> 
> Mit 100% sicherheit hat er oder sie eine Länge von
> 
> 0,64m und wiegt 7,6 Pfund oder so ähnlich



Hast du was getrunken? - Ich sehe keinen Zander...|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

lol die pillen will ich auch.....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> lol die pillen will ich auch.....



Ich habe gehöhrt, es soll eine neue Droge geben. "SPICE". Die soll total hay machen...Vielleicht ist das die Zanderdroge...

Es ist aber ein Kräutergemisch und keine Pille.

(Kam gestern in Welt der Wunder)


----------



## raabj (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

naja wenn mn denkt eine Brasse ist ein Zander freut man soch über diese bister auch


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also, dann bin ich wohl dran.

Ich bräuchte das genaue Geburtsdatum meines Hundes!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Die "Meise" ist am 15.05.2005 zur Welt gebracht worden.
Seine Freundin ist "Nelli".


----------



## raabj (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hallo 

8.12.2003


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ein Tip: das Datum ist nicht besonders schwer zu merken.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

01.01.01


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

oder 24.12.02


----------



## miosga (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

30.12.2005


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

04.04.2004


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Newt schrieb:


> Also erstmal Petri Heil ,schönen Zander hast Du da!
> 
> Mit 100% sicherheit hat er oder sie eine Länge von
> 
> 0,64m und wiegt 7,6 Pfund oder so ähnlich



 Vielleicht meint er immer noch meinen :m


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

03.03.03


----------



## mcrae (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

06.06.2006

wobei ich so auf 34,5 kg und 1,2m ohne Schwanz tippe....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Heute abend um 20.00 Uhr wird aufgelöst!!!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OK, und keine Minute später |supergri


----------



## Nitro (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

08.12.2008


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

liegt schon einer nah dran?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4.4.04


----------



## F3lix (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

09.09.99


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mcrae hat den Wautzi richtig getippt!

Geboren ist er am *6.6.06*

Ein richtiger Teufelsbraten also...

|schild-g


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Und ich war mir so sicher .... 

Egal der nächste Tip wird wieder besser :vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich würd gern eins posten, aber diese Seiten spinnen grad. Wer möchte macht (Mcrae), ich würd dann gern danach.


----------



## mcrae (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mmmh, da hab ich gar keinen Fisch zur Hand...
(Aber die Ente ist ja auch am wasser zu finden)

Also das gewicht wird gesucht...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mcrae:

wo hast du denn das Bild geschossen???

|muahah:

Ich schmeiß mich grad weg........

Auf Schwimmbrot???


----------



## mcrae (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nö, die hat mein Nachbar vorbeigebracht, abends um halb 11...
War aber lecker
bei der Autopsie...äh..rupfen und ausnehmen stellte sich dann raus das die Todesursache 2mm Schrot war...


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ääm ja, was wiegt denn so ne Ente, da habe ch gar keine Ahnung von...
Ich sage einfach mal 1,4kg


----------



## F3lix (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

900 gramm


----------



## raabj (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,5kg


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

938gmit federn und allem drum und dran!!!


----------



## Red-Fire (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1225 gramm, wenn die Nase geputzt ist, sonst 3 gramm mehr


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1500 g#c


----------



## miosga (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2.100 g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,265894426754268713896 Kilo.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wann ist auflösung?


----------



## Svenno 02 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2.000g


----------



## mcrae (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20:00 Uhr


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

bitte pünktlich!


----------



## mcrae (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1340g...

damit hat Kaulbarsch gewonnen...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

DANKE DANKE DANKE.

Ich glaube Der Baer 2008 wollte eins reinstellen


----------



## mcrae (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

brutto...

Netto gehts in den Ofen nicht auf die Waage...

Wobei ich meinen Nachbarn mal wieder losschicken sollte, die Vögel sind einfach saulecker...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



mcrae schrieb:


> brutto...
> 
> Netto gehts in den Ofen nicht auf die Waage...
> 
> Wobei ich meinen Nachbarn mal wieder losschicken sollte, die Vögel sind einfach saulecker...



?????


----------



## mcrae (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Vogel mit Federn und Innenleben braten ist nicht so lecker...


----------



## mcrae (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

tststs...

Nicht nachträglich hochrechnen...


----------



## mcrae (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

das ging bei mir wunderbar, die Treffer waren alle in Kopf und Flügel.
Die Ente hat wohl nichtmal mitbekommen das sie tot war.

Dank längerer Erfahrung beim Geflügelschlachten kennt man ja auch so einige Tricks...


----------



## mcrae (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Und, Schnabel, Kopf, Kropf und Innereien gewogen?????
> 
> Abgezogen
> und
> ...




Dieses Jahr gabs nur zwei Gänse...
geschmeckt hatte die Ente schon letztes Jahr...


----------



## mcrae (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mein Vater hat einiges an Tieren, da kennt man die Tiere meist sogar schon als grade geschlüpft...

Trotzdem sind sie lecker...

Das sollten eigendlich alle Kinder lernen, das Fischstäbchen auch bei Sealife im Aquarium zu finden sind, nur noch nicht paniert...


----------



## mcrae (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Fischrezepte gibts ja schon...
Und Geflügel und ähnliches darf man ja (eigendlich) nicht angeln...

Wobei was es so an "Futter" in einigen Fischmägen gibt, es muss ja nicht unbedingt nur das Kennzeichen im Haimagen sein...


So, aber nun mal wieder zum Schätzen...
@baer, du wolltest doch das nächste Bild machen...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Bei mir gibts im Moment Probleme mit dem Hochladen von Bildern, wenn ich auf den "Durchsuchen" Button drückt passiert nichts. Postet ihr rühig ich sag wenns wieder geht


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich habe leider kein Bild auf Lager


----------



## raabj (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo

ich stell dann ganz frech einfach mal eins rein  :r

gewicht wird gesucht.


----------



## mcrae (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5230g...


----------



## miosga (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11 pfd


----------



## Svenno 02 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

8 Pfund


----------



## F3lix (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

9 pfund


----------



## raabj (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sieht der echt so klein aus


----------



## turm13 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

14,5 Pfund


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12,5 Pfund


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösung 20.00Uhr?


----------



## Nitro (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11,5 Pfund


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

14 pf


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6,25kg


----------



## raabj (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also er wiegt genau 6950kg, somit hat Der_Baer_2008 gewonnen wen ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## SimonHH (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



raabj schrieb:


> Also er wiegt genau *6950kg*, somit hat Der_Baer_2008 gewonnen wen ich das richtig sehe.





|bigeyes wow |bigeyes


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Man bin ich gut  Nur um 50 Kilo verschätzt

Jetzt bin ich dran  Habs endlich geschafft.
So, Aufgabe: *Wieviel *Angelwochen haben sich im Laufe der Jahre angesammelt.





Auflösung: *Freitag 22 Uhr*


----------



## raabj (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@simonHH
Hast recht das ist ein bissche zuviel natürlich gramm 

80 stk


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



raabj schrieb:


> Also er wiegt genau *6950kg*..



So schwer sieht er garnicht aus :m


----------



## Blinker Mann (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72 Hefte


----------



## Leski (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi,
ich hätt da auch mal n Fischchen bei dem ihr das Gewichtchen mal schätzen könnt,viel Spass!:q


----------



## mcrae (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@Baer
114 Stück...

@carp
Nicht vordrängeln...
Aber der Karpfen hat 32 Pfund...


----------



## Red-Fire (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

153 Stück...


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80 Stück und der Karpfen hat 50 Pfund


----------



## miosga (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

82 mal die angelwoche...

...und der karpfen 16,5 kg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73 Exemplare sinds!!!


----------



## Silvo (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57 stk


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

52 Exemplare


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Carp hat 36 Pfund


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Karpfen hat 34 Pfund


----------



## Leski (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Naja nicht gerade nah dran :q,könnt ja n och a wenig schätzen


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40 Pfund


----------



## Leski (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Kleiner Tip noch er wiegt zwischen 40 und 50 Pfund#6


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mitte also 45 Pfund


----------



## Leski (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ok ich lös auf er hatte genau 23KG also 46 Pfund


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann habe ich glaube ich gewonnen, oder?


----------



## mcrae (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nee Kauli...

Baer hat gewonnen, der erste Tipp zählt...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja kannst dann eins posten aber warte noch bis ich auflös (22 Uhr)


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



mcrae schrieb:


> nee Kauli...
> 
> Baer hat gewonnen, der erste Tipp zählt...



Da hat Mcrae wohl Recht. Kannst aber trotzdem des neue dann machen.

Gruß aus Hesse


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Ne, ich habe ja gar kein Bild inmoment.
> Dein Sieger darf ruhig eins reinstellen



Okay dann stell ich nachher ein weiteres rein.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hups, hatte ich gar nicht drauf geachtet.
Ich habe ja gar kein Bild inmoment.
Dein Sieger oder du (macht das unter euch aus) darf ruhig eins reinstellen


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Dein Sieger oder du (macht das unter euch aus) darf ruhig eins reinstellen



Ich würd sagen, dass wenn jemand maximal 20 Ausgaben entfernt ist, stellt er eins rein, wenn weiter ich :g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat noch jemand Tipps? Einer ist schon bis auf 15 dran.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

102 Exemplare


----------



## F3lix (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

99 stück^^


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich lös ma auf.
Am nähsten dran war mcrae, bis die beiden letzten Schätzungen kamen. K-K Tipp war seehr nah dran, doch hätte der Tipp ohnehin nicht gezählt, da es schon sein 2ter war. Und dann wurde ich sehr überrascht. F3lix traft mit seiner Schätzung von 99 Exemplaren exat die Anzahl.#r|schild-g


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g


----------



## Blinker Mann (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Felix ist dran mit posten, wenn er eins hat. Wenn nicht bin ich nochma


----------



## F3lix (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

:vik::vik:

Dein Tipp mit den 15 Zeitschriften hats gebracht :q

Kannst noch ein foto reinstellen...ich hab nichts.#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Felix ist dran mit posten, wenn er eins hat. Wenn nicht bin ich nochma



Nur zu!!

Ich warte.


----------



## angler-jan (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Was schätzt ihr? Nur Länge bekannt.


----------



## maxxi94 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Zander 75cm 8,2kg
Barsch 36cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

24 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@angler-jan: 33cm


----------



## angler-jan (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich hab ne große Hand Der_Baer_2008.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36 cm


----------



## mcrae (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

41 cm


----------



## miosga (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34 cm


----------



## Blinker Mann (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38 cm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösung?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Naja nich schlimm


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann kommt die Auflösung?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Vielleicht möchte er uns noch Ziet zum überlegen geben?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Vielleicht war er seitdem nichtmehr drin.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Vielleicht war er seitdem nichtmehr drin.




Das wär z.b. bei mir nie möglich :vik::vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Das wär z.b. bei mir nie möglich :vik::vik:



Bei mir auch nicht, aber manchmal würde ich es besser finden, dass es PCs nicht geben würde, damit ich mehr lerne :q


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja lernen muss bei mir erst mal noch erfunden werden.
Klappt auch so ...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch nicht, aber manchmal würde ich es besser finden, dass es PCs nicht geben würde, damit ich mehr lerne :q



Ohh je...Das kenne ich...|kopfkrat


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Ja lernen muss bei mir erst mal noch erfunden werden.
> Klappt auch so ...



Aber zum Glück gibt es immernoch genug Lehrer, beidenen man spicken kann  Und in den Ferien lernt man dann 
Noch 1 Woche Schule und 2 Arbeiten dann hab ich es geschafft :vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Noch 1 Woche Schule und 2 Arbeiten dann hab ich es geschafft



Bei mir nur noch eine. Aber die hat´s in sich...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Bei mir nur noch eine. Aber die hat´s in sich...



Gehst du noch zur Schule oder studierste? Was schreibsten?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Puh, ich habe zum Glück alles geschrieben.


----------



## angler-jan (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mir fehlt noch Latein. 
Der Barsch hatte 42. 
mcrae war am nächsten.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## mcrae (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Danke, ich war nicht wieder Los zum Angeln, hab daher keine Fotos wo ich auch das Gewicht/Länge weis...
Also wer eins hat kann gerne als nächstes reinstellen...

Ich muss ende Januar noch Kinematik, Werkstofftechnik und Betriebsorganisation schreiben...


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na dann mal los Länge und Gewicht. (Länge zählt aber am Ende mehr)
Wer schummelt wird auf Ewigkeit disqualifiziert:q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53cm - 1,7 kg|kopfkrat


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57 cm - 2,7 kg


----------



## miosga (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

47 cm und 1,5 kg


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mensch sieht der so klein aus???
Das war ein richtig kräftiger


----------



## F3lix (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 cm 2000 gramm


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80 cm und 3,5 kg


----------



## silviomopp (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

exakt 77,3 cm und 6,25 pfund...:vik:


----------



## Leski (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich würd sagen 59cm und 4 Pfund


----------



## mcrae (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

82,4cm und 5,5 Pfund


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So nun die Auflösung.
70 cm 3,6kg.
Sieger weiß ich noch nicht, muss ich erst gleich mal drüber schauen


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Damit hat glaube ich F3lix gewonnen. 
Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Morgen Deutscharbeit wünscht mir Glück, dass ich das überstehe. Gedichtsanalyse


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also Gedichtsanalyse ist doch eiegntlich einfach, da hatte ich ne 2 drin :vik:

Aber trotzdem viel Glück


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> So nun die Auflösung.
> 70 cm 3,6kg.
> Sieger weiß ich noch nicht, muss ich erst gleich mal drüber schauen




Ja von der Größe schon und vom Gewicht wohl ich:q
Oder?#h
ich ahbe auch keine Ahnung!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich weiß nicht was ich vorziehen soll, Gewicht oder Länge


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Erst stellt Felix ein und dann Svenno... oder umgekehrt...

@baer: wie ist deutsch gelaufen?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ahhhh, Gedichtsanalyse:
DAS waren noch Zeiten....!
Obwohl man es vielleicht in der Schule viel zu früh macht.
Wenn ich mich erinnere, im schriftlichen Abitur kam das auch dran und ich versuchte verzweifelt, alle bekannten Stilmittel "abzuarbeiten".
Jetzt, 16 Jahre später, fühle ich mich wesentlich eher in der Lage, ein Gedicht zu interpretieren. Und ich habe auch viel mehr Spaß dabei als früher, als es noch sein "musste".


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Aber Gedichte hasse ich eigentlich wie die Pest.
Wir fangen jetzt mit Bewerbungen an, das ist vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel interessanter


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi Killer!

das mache ich unter anderem beruflich, also wenn du was zu verbessern hast, immer her damit!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Deutsch ging eigentlich war doch nicht sooo schwer wie ich mir gedacht habe. Vorallem wenn man ein "Streber" neben sich hat. 
Ja wir fangen auch nach Ferien mit Bewerbungen an, auch für Praktikum.

@Kohli: Was machst du beruflich? Bewerbungen abarbeiten?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hi Killer!
> 
> das mache ich unter anderem beruflich, also wenn du was zu verbessern hast, immer her damit!




Hi!

Also wenn ich mal was habe, werde ich auf dein Angebot zurück kommen.Danke #6


----------



## F3lix (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Deutschunterricht ist sowieso der reine Horror :r  |bigeyes



Da ich keine Bilder habe kann Svenno eins reinstellen.......  am Wochende stell ich ein Bild rein.. dann könnt ihr meinen Weihnachtsbaum schätzen |supergri|supergri


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@F3lix: Meiner Meinung nach kommt es immer auf den Lehrer an. Je nach dem, wie der den Unterricht gestaltet ist es auch für die Schüler. Klar, es gibt immer gewisse Fächer, deren Sinn man überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann (Ich will jetzt mal keine Namen nennen...).
Aber im großen und ganzen kann man (abgesehen von den totalen Hassfächern) jedes Fach einigermaßen interessant machen.

Zu dem Weihnachtsbaum: Find ich ne klasse Idee!!!#6


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



F3lix schrieb:


> Deutschunterricht ist sowieso der reine Horror :r  |bigeyes



Nachdem wir jetzt neue Lehrer bekommen haben schon.


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OK so, dann schätzt mal das Gewicht dieses Dorsches(Kabeljau)








LG Svenno


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@svenno: Ist es extra so gemacht, dass man kein Bild sieht und nach Gedankenübertragung schätzen soll ?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> @Kohli: Was machst du beruflich? Bewerbungen abarbeiten?




Hallo Bär,

na, das gehört auch zum Aufgabengebiet. Momentan arbeite ich in der Erwachsenenbildung und mache dort Seminarbausteine für Kuzzeitarbeitslose: Rhetorik, Stressmanagement und so Zeug. Und natürlich auch Bewerbungstraining.


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> @svenno: Ist es extra so gemacht, dass man kein Bild sieht und nach Gedankenübertragung schätzen soll ?


 
Sag bloß , du hast davon noch nichts gehört:vik:

Nee ab jetzt sieht man ein Bild!#6


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schöner Fisch!
14,6 kg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12,1 kg hat der


----------



## F3lix (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20 pfund


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17 kg


----------



## Leski (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17,5kg wiegt der


----------



## Svenno 02 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OK um 18:00 Uhr ist Auflösung, bis jetzt ist carp-releaser am nächsten dran


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

19,315 kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20 Kg|kopfkrat


----------



## fisherman93 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OK, ich sag 18,75kg un hab recht oder??


----------



## Svenno 02 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> 20 Kg|kopfkrat


 

Adlerauge du hast gewonnen, wie dein Name ja schon sagt, der Dorsch hatte genau 20 Kilogramm:vik:
Du darfst eins reinstellen#6


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g


----------



## fisherman93 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Alles gute!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Vielen vielen Dank!!!:g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann schätzt doch mal die *Gesamtlänge* dieses Wobblerrohlings (Er ist aus Styrodur gefertigt):m

http://img154.*ih.us/img154/3609/62435082rd6.jpg
http://img154.*ih.us/img154/62435082rd6.jpg/1/w640.png


----------



## Nitro (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6cm ist der Lang


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

7cm lang


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

7,3 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> ..der Dorsch hatte genau 20 Kilogramm..



Nah dran mit meiner Schätzung


----------



## Nobbi 78 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5cm lang


----------



## Blinker Mann (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin

10,5cm


----------



## miosga (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

7,5 cm


----------



## Leski (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

8,7cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Nah dran mit meiner Schätzung


 
Stimmt , aber knapp daneben, ist auch vorbei|supergri

Ich sage mal 5 cm|wavey:


----------



## F3lix (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12 cm =)


----------



## porscher (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

26 pfund


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



porscher schrieb:


> 26 pfund



 wurde schon aufgelöst


----------



## mcrae (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6,2 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Einer war schon bis auf 5mm genau dran!

Wann soll ich auflösen?


----------



## turm13 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5,7 cm


----------



## felixe (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6,5cm


----------



## silviomopp (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

9,2 cm ...der rohling


----------



## Svenno 02 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Einer war schon bis auf 5mm genau dran!
> 
> Wann soll ich auflösen?


 
Entweder jetzt!:q
Oder um 18:00 Uhr


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich lasse euch noch ein bisschen raten!


----------



## fisherman93 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also ich sag 5,5cm.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Um 18:00 Uhr löse ich auf!:m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Rohlung hat genau 8cm. Somit war miosga mit 7,5cm am Nächsten dran!!

|schild-g


----------



## Terraxx (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nächstes Bild!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schon wieder so nah dran


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So Morgen 1. und 2. Stunde frei, 3. und 4. Stunde Weihnachtsfeier und dann nach Hause.
Dann sind FERIEN!!!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Sieger, wann kommt das nächste Bild?


----------



## Pit der Barsch (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> So Morgen 1. und 2. Stunde frei, 3. und 4. Stunde Weihnachtsfeier und dann nach Hause.
> Dann sind FERIEN!!!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Sieger, wann kommt das nächste Bild?


 
Und dann ?????????????:q


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Und dann ?????????????:q




Dann lass ich natürlich richtug die Sau raus:q:q:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Dann lass ich natürlich richtug die Sau raus:q:q:q



Aber ich hoffe, ausschließlich beim Angeln, Killer!!!
:q


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Aber ich hoffe, ausschließlich beim Angeln, Killer!!!
> :q




Aber selbstverständlich doch! :vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> So Morgen 1. und 2. Stunde frei, 3. und 4. Stunde Weihnachtsfeier und dann nach Hause.
> Dann sind FERIEN!!!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Sieger, wann kommt das nächste Bild?



Bei uns 1. frei 2.+3. Stunde auch Weihnachtsfeier 
Endlich ich habs nichtmehr ausgehalten.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich stell jetzt ganz frech mal einfach eins rein 
Um wieviel Uhr wurde es geschossen?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Das kommt auf die Jahreszeit an...
Wenn es jetzt, die Tage geschossen wurde, würde ich sagen:

17:13 Uhr und 45 Sekunden

Schöne Weihnachtsferien an alle die Urlaub oder Schulferien haben!!!


----------



## miosga (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

war Der_baer_2008 wohl etwas schneller als ich^^

wenn der sommer war, so gegen 21.01Uhr


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ Baer

Sommer oder Winter?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



miosga schrieb:


> war Der_baer_2008 wohl etwas schneller als ich^^



Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!



Richtig #6

Wurde vor 1 Woche geschossen. Ihr liegt noch weit weg.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18:27


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ist das ein Sonnenaufgang oder -untergang?|uhoh:


----------



## F3lix (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

8 uhr^^   


Ich reservier mir mal das nöchste Bild...heute kommt der Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



F3lix schrieb:


> Ich reservier mir mal das nöchste Bild...heute kommt der Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Unter


----------



## mcrae (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15:58 Uhr...


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20:30 Uhr


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18:00 Auflösung?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Das war wohl nichts|supergri


----------



## Terraxx (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17:16 :d


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mcrae ist der Gewinner. Das Bild wurde um 15:42 geschossen.


----------



## mcrae (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da ich immer noch kein Fischbild habe....

Gesucht wird das Gewicht von meinem Sohn...


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12,3kg

Ich habe keine Ahnung in was für eine Gewichtsklasse ich das setzen soll #c

Ich habe wirklich gar keinen Plan|kopfkrat


----------



## Nolfravel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

echt keinen Plan ich sag mal 16,7kg


LG JP


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich geh mal höher und sag mal 20 kg!


----------



## miosga (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36 pfund


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15Kg und 450g|kopfkrat


----------



## Blinker Mann (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin

20.5 kg


----------



## Thorben93 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Sohn wiegt: 

23,94 KG


----------



## silviomopp (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

14,22 kg  |kopfkrat


----------



## Spiderman (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17,5 kg     :vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Was für ein Haufen verrückter sind *wir* eigentlich?
Angefangen hat das brav mit dem Schätzen der Länge/des Gewichtes eines Fisches.

Jetzt schätzen wir Kinder...|kopfkrat:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Ich fins super!!!

Weiter so, Leute!!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Was für ein Haufen verrückter sind *wir* eigentlich?
> Angefangen hat das brav mit dem Schätzen der Länge/des Gewichtes eines Fisches.
> 
> Jetzt schätzen wir Kinder...|kopfkrat:vik::vik::vik::vik:
> ...



:q:q

Ich sag 18,25155 Kilo


----------



## Terraxx (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

16.9kg ?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wird heute Abend aufgelöst?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wird gleich aufgelöst?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht...


----------



## mcrae (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Kaulbarsch hat gewonnen.

Sven-Padraig hat 11800g Kampfgewicht...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



mcrae schrieb:


> Kaulbarsch hat gewonnen.
> 
> Sven-Padraig hat 11800g Kampfgewicht...



|schild-g


Kampfgewicht ist gut...

Ist "Padraig" der 2. Vorname oder der Nachnahme?|kopfkrat


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

DANKE DANKE meine Fans :vik:.

Ich lasse das jetzt hier mal für F3lix frei, ich glaube er wollte seinen Tannebaum reinstellen.


----------



## mcrae (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der zweite Vorname...

Seine grosse Schwester heisst Mette-Victoria...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> [...]ich glaube er wollte seinen Tannebaum reinstellen.



Stimmt. Da war doch was. Bin schon gespannt!:vik:

@mcrae: Deine Kinder werden bestimmt mal große Angler!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja, die kleine hat schon die Natohose an, auf dem besten Weg zum Angler:m


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Lalalalalalalala


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Lalalalalalalala



Ist dir dein Müsli nicht bekommen?#6

Wo bleibt das nächste Bild?!?!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Tja F3lix wollte und ich habe keins.
Also egal, wer will kann das machen, hauptsache ein neues Bild


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich würde fast sagen, dass wir auf den Weihnachtsbaum warten...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wo bleibt der Weihnachtsbaum?:k


----------



## miosga (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

da der weihnachtsbaum nicht kommt, setzt ich sozusagen eines rein...

gesucht wird die *Länge* des karpfen auf meinem profilbild!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Grrrr auf so kleinen Bilder was zu schätzen ist sehr schwer.

52cm|kopfkrat


----------



## angler-jan (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 cm


----------



## mcrae (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mmh, so´n kleines Bild ist schwer...

84 cm


----------



## Terraxx (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

50.5cm
Ist auf keinen Fall so ein Riese


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65 cm


----------



## fisherb00n (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

22 cm


----------



## turm13 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80,- cm


----------



## F3lix (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Tut mir leid...ich durfte die letzten Tage nicht an den PC 
|gr:

Ich poste den Tannenbaum mal einfach dazwischen 

[img=http://img242.*ih.us/img242/7777/dsc01969ah2.th.jpg]

Gesucht sind Höhe und Drillzeit 

EDIT: Der Karpfen ist 1m lang


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Baum ist 2,10m hoch :vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Karpfen: 63 cm
Baum: 1,87 cm

Müsli ist bekommen, nur die Ferien drücken bissn


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann kommt die Auflösung für den Karpfen?#c


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Baum 2,05m sag ich mal.
Ich konnte den Link leider nicht öffnen, deshalb rate ich


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> deshalb rate ich



Ist auch ne Möglichkeit!:m


----------



## mcrae (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Baum ist 2,11 m hoch 
und mit meinem Waldmoped wäre er in unter 10 sekunden im "kescher"...


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

DerBaum hat 1,90 m


----------



## locotus (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann probier ich auch mal mein Glück.

Der Baum: 227 cm
der Karpfen: 62,5 cm

Gruß Lars


----------



## miosga (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

durch das kleine bild war es zwar schwierig, aber "adlerauge" hat gewonnen. Der karpfen war 53 cm lang.
|schild-g


Ich schätz den Baum auf 2,20m und "drillzeit" 90 sekunden.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Vielen Dank! :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Ich würde aber sagen, dass wir erst auf die Auflösung des Weihnachtsbaumes warten, bis das nächste bild kommt.
Das Bild ist ja noch frisch und wir behalten besser die Übersicht.


----------



## suchti (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag mal 1,82 m.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@Adlerauge:  Du spielst Pennergaaaaameee


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> @Adlerauge:  Du spielst Pennergaaaaameee



Jop. Gestern war mir langweilig und da habe ich das Spiel angefangen. Ich find es irgendwie total lustig. Vorallem, dass man sich hocharbeiten kann und nicht für immer Penner bleibt.:q

Kennst du das Spiel? Spielst du es auch?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Habe es gespielt, aber dann hat mein Passwort net mehr gefunzt und hab aufgehört, hab dir eben gespendet  Aber das Spiel ist nur für Leute, die langeweile haben


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

was für ein Spiel?
zeig mal


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> was für ein Spiel?
> zeig mal



Drück auf Adlerauges Signatur.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Habe es gespielt, aber dann hat mein Passwort net mehr gefunzt und hab aufgehört, hab dir eben gespendet  Aber das Spiel ist nur für Leute, die langeweile haben



Da hat wohl jemand die SpendenCommunity benutzt.....|kopfkrat





www.pennergame.de hat schon über 600.000 Member!!!|wavey:


EDIT: Bezüglich der Langeweile: Jedes Browser-Game ist zur langeweile da. Aber bei den meisten ist man entweder im Rückstand oder man ist tot, wenn man mal 1 Tag nicht online geht. Bei Pennergame kann man auch mal ne halbe Woche weg sein, wenn das Geld "angelegt" ist...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand die SpendenCommunity benutzt...



#6 Gut Hellgesehen :q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jedoch hatte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt ohnehin keine Lust mehr und bin froh, dass mir die Seite meine Sucht gestillt hat


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Kostet das was?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Kostet das was?



Nein, ist völlig kostenlos!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich hab auch mal gespielt^^
Aber das is echt was für leute denen total langweilig ist^^
Hab aufgehört weil das i wie net mehr gerockt hat^^


LG JP


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Hab aufgehört weil das i wie net mehr gerockt hat^^



Auch Spendencommunity genutzt?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Nein, ist völlig kostenlos!



Stimmt nicht so ganz  Wenn man eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft haben will und ein eigenes Haustier + ein eigenes Bettelschild erstellen will, muss man die sich auch kaufen, ist ja klar! |rolleyes


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nichts ist umsonst


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Haustier kann man auch ohne zu zahlen haben!!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Haustier kann man auch ohne zu zahlen haben!!!



Das ist klar, ich meinte auch erstellen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Das ist klar, ich meinte auch erstellen



Kennst dich aber gut aus!!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Kennst dich aber gut aus!!!



Musste ja auch 2 Monate mit dem Sch**ß leben


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Voll geil das Spiel


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Voll geil das Spiel



Jop. Aber mir wurde leider der Spendenlink aus der Signatur entfernt. Dass du ihn am besten auch raus.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Jop. Aber mir wurde leider der Spendenlink aus der Signatur entfernt. Dass du ihn am besten auch raus.



Ich habe gar keinen drin


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Aber ich könnte ja so einen Aufruf starten.
Ist ja dann nicht in der Signatur.
Also spendet für mich - *SPENDEN*
Falls es verboten ist, dann nehme ich es selbstverständlich wieder heraus


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Ich habe gar keinen drin



Ich meine ja nur, dass du ihn gar nicht erst rein tust.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ich meine ja nur, dass du ihn gar nicht erst rein tust.



OK, ich hoffe so als Beitrag ist es erlaubt


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Sag mal F3lix, immer noch Computer Verbot?
Wann wird aufgelöst?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Sag mal F3lix, immer noch Computer Verbot?
> Wann wird aufgelöst?



Ist doch gut, dann haben wir nicht immer diese nervigen Schätzungen zwischen unseren sinnvollen Gesprächen


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da haste recht :m


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wielang habt ihr eigentlich Ferien?
Und hast du Msn? Wenn ja schreib ma PN.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wir müssen wieder am 7. Januar in die Schule.
Das müsste ein Mitwoch sein.
MSN habe ich nicht


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Wir müssen wieder am 7. Januar in die Schule.
> Das müsste ein Mitwoch sein.
> MSN habe ich nicht



Wir müssen glaube ich am 12. wieder


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Booor, das ist gemein.
Wohnst du in Hessen?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Aber ihr hattet doch auch am Freitag Ferien bekommen, oder?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja haben wir auch am Freitag bekommen 
Ja ich wohne in Hessen  Will aber woanders hin, wos bessere Fanggründe gibt


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na, dann aber nicht unbedingt nach NRW


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Würd nach Hamburg oder Rügen. Aber wir haben den Edersee und ein bissn vom Rhein das reicht


----------



## angler-jan (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@Kaulbarsch-Killer
NRW ist weitgehend fürn Popo  
Paar Seen gibts immer mit gutem Fischbestand, sonst kann man aber hier nicht viel reißen.


----------



## F3lix (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Baum ist 2,39 meter groß....wenn ich mich nicht irre war locotus mit 2,27m am nächsten dran


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Wir müssen wieder am 7. Januar in die Schule.
> Das müsste ein Mitwoch sein.
> MSN habe ich nicht



LOL ich auch, aber eigentlich müssten wir regulär am 8. Januar hin, aber unsere Schule hat uns einen tag gestrichen, dafür haben wir Mitte Mai eine Woche frei, ist auch ein guter Tausch

Ich würde gerne mal nach Bayern, die schönen Alpengewässer, Bäche , schön für Forelle, obwohl wir haben ja die Ostsee, na ja ein tausch wäre auf jeden fall mal interessant|bla::vik:


----------



## mcrae (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mmmh, also ich würde die Ostsee gegen keinen Gebirgsbach tauschen wollen...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Wir müssen glaube ich am 12. wieder



Ich auch


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Bald gibts Bescherung  Lasst euch reich beschenken.


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Von mir auch schoma schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage...!

Hier noch mein erstes Weihnachtsgeschenk von heute mittag zum schätzen...! :q


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hm, anhängen vergessen, uuups...! :q


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

76 cm hat der!


----------



## D.A.M (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hmm ich sage der hat 84 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

86 cm hat der locker.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

88 cm


----------



## miosga (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

90 cm


----------



## Nolfravel (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

84 cm^^


----------



## mcrae (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

96 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

83,2#c


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Und der erste Preis geht an Der_Baer der ihn ganz genau erwischt hat...! Sauber!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g

#r#r#r


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OK nächstes Bild Herr Bär bitte!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich glaube, er weiß noch gar nicht von seinem Glück#d


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jetzt schon. Lasst mich erstma ausschlafen, wir haben Ferien 
Ich stell heute Abend eins rein, hab jetzt noch bissn was zu tun. Wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr ja solang ne "Kurz-Schätzung" machen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie lange schläfst du denn aus? 
Ich war heute Morgen schon auf der Loipe und habe Langlauf gemacht...10km...|kopfkrat

Heute Abend bin ich weg und komme erst spät wieder. Und da komme ich nicht mehr an dem PC. Also kommt meine Schätzung erst morgen!|wavey:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

83 cm und 85 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann kommt mein Bild dann morgen.
@Adlerauge: Ferien muss man ausnutzen. Ich schlaf so bis 1 und dann lieg ich noch im Bett bis ich was zu tun hab


----------



## dirk-mann (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78 und 80


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

81 und 83


----------



## silviomopp (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

89  und 91


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

108/110


----------



## miosga (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

90 und 92cm


----------



## Terraxx (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

82 + 84


----------



## Blinker Mann (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

102und104


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63cm und 65cm

3kg und 3,3kg


----------



## mcrae (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

108 cm und 110 cm
4,2 und 4,4 kg


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze 84cm und 4,3 kg


----------



## Silvo (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70cm und 72cm
3kg und 3,2kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage mal 94 und 98 cm
  und           5,2 kg und 5,4 kg


----------



## Raubfischjäger (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich tippe einfach mal auf 85 und 87 cm


----------



## silviomopp (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wer stellt was ein ???
#c#c


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



silviomopp schrieb:


> wer stellt was ein ???
> #c#c



Jetzt bin iiich ma draaan


----------



## Silvo (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hey da war ja wohl ich am dichtesten dran:vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Silvo schrieb:


> hey da war ja wohl ich am dichtesten dran:vik:



Kloppt euch!:vik:


----------



## Blinker Mann (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

was ist denn jetzt??? kommt noch was???


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja uno momento


----------



## BöhserZwerg (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*







    Nein,kein Scherz.:q..versuchts mal..is ja auch mal n Fisch gewesen bzw n Filetstück von nem Fisch:vik::vik:..Hab die exakte Grösse und das exakte Gewicht..


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Gewicht wird gesucht.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hier wird einfach gepostet obwohl man nicht dran ist.


----------



## silviomopp (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Brassen ???- 678 gr




der fischbürger durchmesser 14,7 cm höhe 5,2 cm gewicht 412 gramm und 2144 kalorien...


----------



## miosga (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17 cm und 350g

.....

950g


----------



## BöhserZwerg (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Hier wird einfach gepostet obwohl man nicht dran ist.




jaja..ok mach ich später nochmal..darf ich nach dir?????!

Schätze deiner wiegt ca....1.21kg????


----------



## Blinker Mann (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wird auch Zeit 850g
Gruß


----------



## Terraxx (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1022g?


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

400 g hat der brasse


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Du liegst daneben.
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<ich gehe von 401 Gramm aus.:vik::vik:



:q:q

@BigWels: War ja nicht böse gemeint. Klar darfst du!


----------



## ZanderKai (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm 378g schätze ich mal #c


----------



## Thecatfisch (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ziemlich genau 700gramm?


----------



## Raubfischjäger (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich tippe mal auf 670 gramm


----------



## Silvo (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

750gr


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

201g:g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

naja ihr wart alle weit weg  Der Brassen hatte knapp 2 Kilo. 

Bigwels ist der nächste.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*







So...ich habe die genauen Daten dieses "Fisches"..also..wieviel wiegt er,wie lang ist er?Kein scherz#h#h(Mit Brötchen,Remulade etc..)
 Gruss
 Matthes


----------



## Blinker Mann (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12.5cm250g
Gruß


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

261 Gramm.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11cm, 150g


----------



## Leski (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Länge 15,4cm
Gewicht 231g#c


----------



## BöhserZwerg (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich löse mein Bild Morgen "Früh" auf


----------



## Terraxx (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ne mach ma heute abend, das ist langweilig...
aber naja, 16.2cm?


----------



## Svenno 02 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20 cm und 200 gramm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Bitte warte noch.
> 
> Meine Anfrage bei Mc Würg ist noch nicht beantwortet.:c:c



#6 Ich sag er ist 13 cm lang.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

13.5cm


----------



## miosga (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17 cm und 350g


----------



## Thecatfisch (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

McChicken:
Länge:Hm...22cm
Gewicht:So um die 250g
Kalorien:475kcal


----------



## BöhserZwerg (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> McChicken:
> Länge:Hm...22cm
> Gewicht:So um die 250g
> Kalorien:475kcal



Kein Chicken..Fisch


----------



## BöhserZwerg (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also..ich löse jetzt auf..is ja schon fast morgen..

Svenno 02 hat die daten exakt erraten#6...Kcal hab ich keine Ahnung....und @Falk1..der ist icht von MCDoof...

Svenno 02 ist dran....#6#6:vik:

gruss.
Matthes


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Mc Würg



Genauer könnte ich es nicht ausdrücken

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!|wavey:


----------



## locotus (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da ich beim Weihnachtsbaum wohl am nächsten war, stell ich mal was zum schätzen rein.

Dann schmeißt mal mit ein paar Zahlen um euch, gesucht sind Länge und Gewicht. Die Auflösung würde ich für morgen Nachmittag anvisieren.

Gruß Lars

P.S. das Bild links zeigt den gleichen Karpfen


----------



## Leski (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

8500g
72cm#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65cm, 6kg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11 Pfund und 59 Zentimeter


----------



## turm13 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67 cm und 12,5 pfund


----------



## Terraxx (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68cm und 5.8kg


----------



## miosga (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73 cm und 18 pfund


----------



## silviomopp (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 cm   6,35   kg#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## BöhserZwerg (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6.5kg und 68 cm

Schöner Karpfen..#6


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigWels schrieb:


> Also..ich löse jetzt auf..is ja schon fast morgen..
> 
> Svenno 02 hat die daten exakt erraten#6...Kcal hab ich keine Ahnung....und @Falk1..der ist icht von MCDoof...
> 
> ...



JUHU|stolz:

zum Karpfen 66 cm 15 Pfund#h


----------



## Blinker Mann (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69cm 6,8 kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Die Auflösung kommt morgen?#c


----------



## locotus (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja genau, so gegen 1700 werd ich es auflösen, bis dahin ratet fein weiter.

Gruß Lars


----------



## mcrae (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

79 cm und 12 Pfund


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



locotus schrieb:


> Ja genau, so gegen 1700 werd ich es auflösen, bis dahin ratet fein weiter.
> 
> Gruß Lars



Freu mich schon drauf!!!:vik:


----------



## locotus (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wirkt der Karpfen wirklich so klein in meinen Händen? Der Gute hatte 89 cm und 23 Pfund.

mcrae mit 79 cm und miosga mit 18 Pf. waren da am nächsten dran.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g|schild-g

#r#r#r


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: Ohaa so groß sieht er gar nicht aus. Kanns sein das du ne größere, breitere person bist?


----------



## locotus (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ Der_Baer_2008

Da könntest du wohl recht haben. Die Klitschko's würden als meine kleineren Brüder durchgehen.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Newflyfisher (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ Der_Baer_2008

Habe den Karpfen von Locotus gekeschert; und JA, Locotus ist ein Hühne! Schätzt doch mal#c!

Na gut; ich löse auf: 2,05 m und gute 200 Pfund!

Ich wünsche allen eine GUTEN RUTSCH!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hab ich mir nach der Auflösung schon gedacht.


----------



## mcrae (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich hab immer noch kein neues bild...

aber Svenno wollte noch eins reinstellen...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



locotus schrieb:


> Da könntest du wohl recht haben. Die Klitschko's würden als meine kleineren Brüder durchgehen.



Dann ist´s klar, dass wir mit unseren Schätzungen so weit drunten lagen...


----------



## raubfischangler1 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78cm  6,7kg ))
Petri Heil 2009


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jetzt auch noch mal :vik:

Ich wünsche *allen Boardies* ein *frohes neues Jahr*, dass *all *eure Wünsche in *Erfüllung *gehen.

Und an die etwas älteren:

Schaut nicht zu tief ins Fass, damit wir morgen auch schöne und gute Neuesschätzungen bekommen :q

Viel Fische für 2009 

wünscht Robin |rolleyes


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wo bleiben die angetrunkenen Bilder? Ähh Fische....


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

 War noch nicht am Wasser, verständlich oder


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Immer noch kein Bild...Wer darf denn eines reinstellen?#c


----------



## Blinker Mann (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin,
Frohes neues,egal mach mal.


----------



## miosga (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Damit es hier mal wieder etwas zu schätzen gibt, setz ich ein Bild rein.
Gesucht wird Länge und Gewicht des Karpfen.


----------



## Blinker Mann (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

51cm  4200g

Gruß


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59cm, 4,5kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich wünsche euch ebenfalls nochmal ein frohes neues Jahr und stramme Leinen!

Zum Karpfen 50 cm 3200g

LG Svenno


----------



## Red-Fire (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53cm - 5Kg


----------



## turm13 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80 cm, 8,- kg


----------



## raabj (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65cm und 5600gr


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

75cm 20 pfund


----------



## Leski (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

54cm
9Pfund


----------



## Terraxx (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

54cm - 4kg


----------



## porscher (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68cm 14 pfund


----------



## miosga (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Karpfen war 60 cm lang und 4,5 kg schwer.
Am nächsten dran waren adl3r4ug3 (cm/kg) und carp-releaser (kg).
|schild-g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Vielen Dank.

Dann schätzt doch mal die Länge des Eigenbauwobblers! 

http://img246.*ih.us/img246/6498/74658362cn0.png


----------



## Felix 1969 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3,5 cm.....


----------



## maesox (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4cm..........|kopfkrat


----------



## Silvo (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze mal 5 cm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6,5cm


----------



## anglermax999 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

92 cm7,3 kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



anglermax999 schrieb:


> 92 cm7,3 kg



Aber doch nicht mein Wobbler...|kopfkrat
Übrigens, der Karpfen ist aufgelöst.:m


----------



## miosga (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4,8 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich geh noch weiter auf 3 cm runter


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18.00Uhr Auflösung?


----------



## Terraxx (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4.7 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Das sind mir noch zu wenige Schätzungen. Morgen löse ich auf.#6


----------



## F3lix (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2,99cm     #6


----------



## bobbl (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2,4 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Sieht der so klein aus?|kopfkrat


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nö  !!!


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage 6,5cm.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

7,8 cm 
@Adlerauge: Hast PN


----------



## fisherb00n (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6,55 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> 18.00Uhr Auflösung?



Guter Versuch


----------



## DrillKönig (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4,3 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Wobbler hat genau 6cm. Somit waren Kaulbarsch-Killer und EsoxHunter92 mir nur 5mm zuviel am nächsten dran!!

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

#r#r#r


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Gute ich mach dann mal weiter.

Wie lang ist dieser Zander?:


Die Länge genügt. Das Gewicht weiß ich selber nicht ^^


----------



## Terraxx (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

62 cm


----------



## DrillKönig (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68 cm


----------



## Mischpaper (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63 cm


----------



## Schleie07 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58 cm


----------



## Felix 1969 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71cm......


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61 cm


----------



## schultie (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73 cm


----------



## Hai2 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66 cm hatter


----------



## mcrae (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

79,5 cm


----------



## locotus (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

0,00072km#6


----------



## Silvo (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 cm.......................!


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich löse mal auf ^^

Der Zander ist genau *68cm* Lang. 

Damit wäre DrillKönig an der Reihe, er hat genau richtig geschätzt. 

Schön gemacht #6

MFG


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Lebt Drillkönig noch?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Lebt Drillkönig noch?



Leben tut er sicherlich noch, wenn er nicht gestorben ist. Aber er kann seine Ehre, das nächste Bild renzustellen, nicht wahrnehmen, da er gesperrt wurde.

Dann soll hat der, der am zweitnächsten dran ist, ein Bild reinstellen.:q


----------



## Terraxx (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also Hai2 oder silvo


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann stell ich mal eisn rein, wollte ich ja auch noch!
Schätzt mal die Länge dieses Rotauges!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36cm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35 cm


----------



## carphunterNRW (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34 cm


----------



## Korki (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

26 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Korki schrieb:


> 26 cm



Da mein eigentlich gewollter Tipp schon weg ist, sag ich 28 cm


----------



## miosga (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29 cm


----------



## porscher (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28 cm


----------



## Terraxx (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25 cm


----------



## Blinker Mann (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28,5 cm gruß


----------



## locotus (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

22 cm


----------



## Newflyfisher (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

31 cm


----------



## mcrae (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32 cm


----------



## ronald7 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

24 cm


----------



## F3lix (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

30 cm


----------



## don rhabano (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29,5768456


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



don rhabano schrieb:


> 29,5768456



Kilometer? :q


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So ich löse dann mal auf!

F3lix hat exact getippt, der Fisch hatte genau 30 cm , wart aber auch fast alle knapp dran


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> F3lix


|schild-g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> |schild-g




#r#r#r


----------



## F3lix (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hätte den über 30 getippt |kopfkrat
Aber das war ja alles schon *vergeben* :q



Wer will der darf ein Bild einstellen .


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> #r#r#r



Warum? Versteh ich nicht ;+
:g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*





Nur die Länge bekannt.


----------



## Blinker Mann (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin,

39 cm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29cm#c#c


----------



## F3lix (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

die goldene Mitte mit 35 cm


----------



## Newflyfisher (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34 cm|kopfkrat


----------



## Felix 1969 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39,5cm.....


----------



## porscher (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

31 cm


----------



## locotus (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

30 cm


----------



## Korki (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

16 cm


----------



## henker68 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sage mall 83.5 cm und 4.8 kg


----------



## schultie (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Naja, wenn der Fisch 83,5cm haben soll bin ich ab jetzt 4,35m groß.   

Ich tipp mal 36cm.


----------



## Mischpaper (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27,0cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



henker68 schrieb:


> ich sage mall 83.5 cm und 4.8 kg



Das wurde bestimmt schon aufgelöst 



schultie schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Fisch 83,5cm haben soll bin ich ab jetzt 4,35m groß.   [...]


----------



## ronald7 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28 cm


----------



## mcrae (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

26,5 cm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34,5cm-------


----------



## miosga (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37 cm


----------



## Terraxx (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32 cm


----------



## ZanderKai (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

30,0549684 cm^^


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36cm |rolleyes


----------



## turm13 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

23 cm


----------



## again (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Seid ihr blind der hat mindestens 50 cm #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemals


ich bleibe dabei irgendwas zw. 32-40vm

hab auf 34,5cm getippt!


wann ist auflösung???


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> wann ist auflösung???



Wollte ich auch gerade fragen.|rolleyes


----------



## locotus (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja wo bleibt den jetzt die Auflösung? Will ja nicht drängeln:q, aber es wird mich schon interessieren.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



locotus schrieb:


> Ja wo bleibt den jetzt die Auflösung? Will ja nicht drängeln:q, aber es wird mich schon interessieren.
> 
> Gruß Lars



Sorry Jungs. Bei mir hats nicht angezeigt, dass ein neues Beitrag geschrieben worden ist.


Der Gewinner ist ronald7 |schild-g
Die Forelle war genau 28 cm lang.


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs. Bei mir hats nicht angezeigt, dass ein neues Beitrag geschrieben worden ist.
> 
> 
> Der Gewinner ist ronald7 |schild-g
> Die Forelle war genau 28 cm lang.



|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## ronald7 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Danke^^,

Hier mal eine schöne Goldorfe:





kleiner tip: XX,X ^^

Gruß
ron


----------



## Svenno 02 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

30 cm hat die


----------



## Felix 1969 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28cm.....


----------



## chub24 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo

Ich sag 26.5cm :q


----------



## mcrae (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27,5 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Guten Morgen und 25 cm. |wavey:


----------



## Korki (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

21,5 cm


----------



## angelpfeife (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

24,99cm


----------



## Terraxx (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27 cm


----------



## F3lix (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

31 cm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28 cm


----------



## wingi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

31,5cm


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25,6? ... 
irgendwas in der richtung auf jeden fall !! ... 
das is bei "nichtschlanken" Fischen immer soo schwer !


----------



## locotus (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33,3 cm


----------



## Balaton1980 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20,5 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

0,24m;+


----------



## Mischpaper (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

23,5cm


----------



## Blinker Mann (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin,

32 cm


----------



## Newflyfisher (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20 cm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann ist denn die Auflösung?


----------



## ronald7 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so jetzt gibt es die Auflösung,
die Goldorfe hatte 26,1cm.

Gewonnen hat...............chub24, er war mit seinen 26,5 am nähsten dran.

Glückwunsch^^


----------



## ankaro (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So ok dann stelle ich mal einen "kleinen" Fisch rein...^^

joa dann schätzt mal^^....


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag mal 42cm


----------



## 0din (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|kopfkrat Ich tip mal auf 59 cm.


----------



## F3lix (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 cm


----------



## Blinker Mann (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin

62 cm


----------



## angelpfeife (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57.5cm;+


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65 cm


----------



## henker68 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78 cm 4,5


----------



## ronald7 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60 cm


----------



## Mischpaper (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56 cm


----------



## sam1000-0 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Leute!
Wäre mal Zeit daß es wärmer wird!
Wir müßen ans Wasser ansonsten drehen wir durch und kommen auf solche Gedanken wie dieser hier!


----------



## miosga (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61 cm


----------



## Terraxx (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57 cm


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53cm


----------



## mcrae (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

79,5 cm


----------



## Newflyfisher (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42,5 cm


----------



## Felix 1969 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66cm.....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63 cm#h


----------



## raabj (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63,5cm


----------



## Leski (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann kommt die Auflösung? Morgen nachmittag?|kopfkrat


----------



## locotus (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48,5 cm


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68,5cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

54 cm hat der


----------



## teddy88 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich tipp auf 72 cm

mfg ted


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57cm.....


----------



## F3lix (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wurde schon aufgelöst 

EDIT: Wrde noch nicht aufgelöst..hab mich nur verlesen


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



F3lix schrieb:


> Wurde schon aufgelöst




Nein darauf warte ich auch schon die ganze zeit|kopfkrat


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Immer noch keine Auflösung? Ich dachte, ich muss heute Nachmittag erst mal wieder eine ganze Seite Schätzungen zurück gehen, um das neue Bild wiederzufinden.
Aber dem ist nicht so...|kopfkrat

:m


----------



## ronald7 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

war eig. nicht chub24 dran?^^naja bitte um auflösung


----------



## angelpfeife (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösung! Auflösung!:m


----------



## Blinker Mann (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wird Zeit,Auflösung


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Blinker Mann schrieb:


> Wird Zeit,Auflösung



Jetzt darf ich auch hetzen 

AUUUUFLÖÖÖSUNG #h


----------



## Terraxx (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hm...dann müssen wir wohl schätzen xD


----------



## porscher (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67,5 cm der hecht


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Bitte um Auflösung...


----------



## Felix 1969 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also wenn die Auflösung dieses Jahr noch kommt, wärs nicht schlecht.Es sei denn, dem Member wäre was zugestoßen....was wir natürlich nicht hoffen wollen.

Felix


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Immer noch nicht...#d


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht...#d



Heul doch.... |muahah:

Nein,langsam kann der ''Bild-rein-steller'' mal auflösen :m


----------



## turm13 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

na dann tippe ich auch noch, 51,5 cm!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Heul doch...



Heul doch selber...|kopfkrat


----------



## angelpfeife (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ihr könnt ja zusammen heulen. Ich geb auch ne Runde Tempos aus....|rolleyes


----------



## ankaro (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

*Entschuldigung*​ 



War in der letzten zeit leider immer nur kurz on, wegen der Schule und so einem Schei**|supergri,#q
Tut mir echt leid...
hab dieses Tread echt voll vergessen^^..​ 
Aber mein "kleiner" war *63,5cm *​*
*also Raabj war mit seinen​63,5cm genau drauf.
Also schuldigung nomal und herzlichen glückwunsch Rabbj​


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Joa die Schule |uhoh: wer kennt das nicht..#h

Dann stell ich mal eins rein 

@ankaro,hatteste nicht gerade gesagt das Ronnywalther genau drauf war? Wiso hasste das geändert?


Geht irgentwie nicht Größer,naja ist halt ne Herausforderung.Ich denke ich werde relativ schnell auflösen,heist also 2-3Tage..


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Thecatfisch@ änder mal dein bild  beckomms nicht auf, die kommst bestimt aus dem puff


----------



## ankaro (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@Thecatfisch

ja schon hatte die Zahlen nur leider falsch gelesen, 
und dann kopiert und eingefügt aber nachher schaute ich nochmal auf mein Foto wo die Länge drauf stand un hab es dann noch schnell geändert..^^


----------



## ankaro (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@Thecatfisch


dein Bild kann man zwar mitlerweile anklicken, bleit jedoch so klein.
Man erkennt leider nur wenig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

83,5cm


----------



## Felix 1969 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

93cm.....


----------



## locotus (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

109 cm

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Fisch? Ich kann es beim besten Willen nicht erkennen.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

iss ne überzüchtete refo aus nen f-puff


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> iss ne überzüchtete refo aus nen f-puff



Nein,Ist zwar ne Refo aber nicht ausem Forellenpuff,die Länge ist Nebensächlich.Das Gewicht ist interessant.Ich wette ihr werdet euch beim bestern Willen nicht wagen,eine Refo auf das Tatsächliche Gewicht zu schätzen #6

Mittlerweile kann man das Bild anklicken und es wird was Größer 

Ist nen Mortz Ding!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann frage ich mich, wenn sie net aus nen puff iss-bitte wo fängt man solche bäuchigen refos?????????????

mein tipp iss quellengrund!

stefan


----------



## F3lix (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 pfund und 99 cm ^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

110cm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mal ehrlich jungs, iss bestimmt nen toller drill gewesen,den jeder von uns haben wollte,ABER das ist doch ne überzüchtete refo-diese wurde genauso rangezüchtet, wie das schitzel was ihr täglich auf den teller habt.


trotzdem petri heil zu den monsterfisch,




aber ne refo in der natur würde niemals so aussehen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

neuer tipp von mir 93cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich esse *nicht* jeden Tag Schnitzel...|gr:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

war doch nicht böse gemeint,

aber


sage mir bitte, wo man solche fische in -normalen- gewässern fängt


----------



## scemler (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nur so nebenbei:

Die Forelle ist NICHT von ihm.

Die wurde in Kanada gefangen.

Von den Jungs hier: http://fishinggeeks.net/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jetzt bin ich baff.........


----------



## locotus (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann probier ichs mal mit dem Gewicht.:q

Nach mehrstündiger Auswertung des Bildes durch JUGENE, der IBM Roadrunner war leider nicht verfügbar, bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass der Refo 210 gr an 40 Pfund fehlen müssten. 

Meine geschätzte Länge möchte ich ebenfalls korrigieren. Da bei die Auswertung ein Wert von 86 cm ermittelt wurde.

Weitere sehr interessante Details, der offizielle Bericht umfasst fast 100 Seiten#6, werde ich, wenn gewünscht, nach der offiziellen Auflösung bekanntgeben.:vik:

Sollte vorher die Neugier zugroß sein. Per PN und gegen eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung gibts das auch vorher.


Gruß Lars.

P.S. Wer sowas postet, muss damit rechnen, dass alle Möglichkeiten der heutigen Rechentechnik ausgenutzt werden.


----------



## scemler (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

http://www.youtube.com/user/fishinggeeks

Hier übrigens der YT-Channel.

Die fangen da auch Riesen-Quappen, Störe... Traumhaft die Gewässer dort.

Die beiden gehen aber teilweise ziemlich ******** mit den Fischen um, wie man auf mnchen Videos sieht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wollen wir das bild tillen?
wer setzt was neues rein


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Natürlich habe ich die nicht selbst gefangen,ihr Pappnasen 

Das ist der Aktuelle Igfa-Weltrekord in der 6lb Schnurrklasse.

Hatte mir vorhin eh überlegt,darunter zu schreiben das die Meisten das genaue Gewicht ect. Kennen...

Ob die nun  Überzüchtet ist oder Natural,ist doch eigentlich bei solchen Leuten egal.Man gratuliert zum Fang und fertig.

Wollte mich nciht mit den Fängen anderer Leute Schmücken,sondern 1:EIn neunes Bild rein stellen und 2: Den Leuten die es noch NICHT gesehen haben,zeigen wie Mortz groß die Refo's werden können,gezüchtet oder nicht.

In diesem Sinne Petrie Heil 

Das Bild werde ich mal rausmachen,denke daran das iregtwas wider wegen Copyright und Co. dagegen zu setzen ist,was soll's


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25pf sage ich mal


----------



## Terraxx (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dan werd ich mal...

http://img300.*ih.us/img300/4290/ahrensfeldersee207oj5.jpg

gesucht werden Gewicht (auf 100g genau) und Länge (auf 1 cm genau) -
Auflösung morgen abend


----------



## turm13 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6800,- gramm, 68 cm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72,5cm

5,8 kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> war doch nicht böse gemeint,



Weis ich doch...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60cm - 4,7kg


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69cm und 7.500gram.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63 cm und 6,3 Kg.


----------



## miosga (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61 cm und 6.200g


----------



## Mich´l (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63cm/4780g


----------



## schultie (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69cm
5700g


----------



## Newflyfisher (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm 3900g


----------



## Blinker Mann (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin

72 cm|bigeyes
7.6 Kg|bigeyes
gruß


----------



## Terraxx (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Heute keine Schätzungen mehr?
Bis 20:00, dann wird aufgelöst


----------



## F3lix (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 cm 10 pfund


----------



## Terraxx (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Karpfen hatte 64cm und 4.8kg...
Mich´l gewinnt mit einer fast perfekten Schätzung...
Habe noch ein Bild, ist aber mit Maßband fotografiert, da sind 3 Fische drauf, könnte aber das Maßband wegschneiden, wenn keiner noch n Foto hat, bzw, ihr Lust darauf habt...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Von mir aus, kannst das Bild reinstellen, mit oder ohne Maßband.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wann kommt ein neues bild?


----------



## locotus (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wenn keiner will, hab ich noch ein Bild. Dann schmeißt mal wieder mit ein paar Zahlen um euch.#6

@Newflyfisher, du bist außen vor, da du weißt wie groß sie war.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36,58 cm.


----------



## F3lix (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

50 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

47 cm

LG Svenno


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38cm - ca 350 Gramm..


----------



## miosga (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

44 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35cm|rolleyes


----------



## fishingislife123 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39,5 cm.


----------



## Newflyfisher (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na gut ich sage nichts! Nur soviel, der ein oder andere ist ziemlich nah dran 
Auf jedenfall ein wunderschöner Fisch!!!


----------



## Felix 1969 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

41cm.....


----------



## Terraxx (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37cm würd ich sagen


----------



## D.A.M (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage mal 38 cm ?


----------



## locotus (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hier kommt die Auflösung

Die Bachforelle hatte genau 35 cm. Somit hat Adl3r4ug3 einen Volltreffer gelandet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wer stellt nen neues bild rein?


----------



## locotus (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hast du keins?

Gruß Lars


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

leider nein


----------



## Terraxx (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich kann ja mal die 3 karpfen reinstellen...
Maßband ist weggeschnitten
http://img516.*ih.us/img516/3349/ahrensfeldersee234ohnemnn7.jpg


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie jetzt welchen soll man den hier schätzen alle drei?

dann würde ich sagen 50, 63, 47cm oder so habe kein Plan


----------



## F3lix (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

41 cm
53 cm 
35 cm


----------



## Terraxx (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt welchen soll man den hier schätzen alle drei?


richtig, ist zwar viel schwerer aber kann ja nicht schaden, ist auch schwieriger, weil man kein anhaltspunkt, wie z.B. eine Person hat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

46,68,40


----------



## miosga (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45 cm
64 cm
41 cm


----------



## Harry$ (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo

Ich würde sagen 43,55,36 cm



Gruß Harry$


----------



## Blinker Mann (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin

37,58,42cm

gruß


----------



## Terraxx (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann soll ich auflösen?
Morgen abend?
Oder soll ich euch noch ein Tipp geben?
Also z.B. die Fische sind zusammen ???cm lang oder so


----------



## Sammael (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32, 38,47


----------



## Terraxx (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ok der 1. Tipp ist ein Hinweis...
Das blaue ist n Müllsack und der 2. Tipp:
Jeder von den Fischen wurde verwertet...


----------



## Terraxx (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also heute abend löse ich auf...
2 Personen waren insgesamt sehr nahe dran


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

kannst doch,wenn 1 fisch schon genau getroffen ist-den fisch auflösen


----------



## Terraxx (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hm...
dann ist es ja einfacher als sonst 
ich habs jetzt mal so gemacht:

Die Fische waren 51, 68 und 45cm lang, das heißt Svenno hat sich insgesamt um 8cm verschätzt und hätte damit gewonnen.
2, ist Dorsch mit 10cm und 3. wäre miossa mit 14cm...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


#r#r#r


@Gewinner


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Hm...
> dann ist es ja einfacher als sonst
> ich habs jetzt mal so gemacht:
> 
> ...




Yes Erfolg:m,

Danke meine Fans:q

LG Svenno


PS: Hat jemand noch ein Bild, ich habe nämlich keins, sonst müsste ich jetzt mal suchen gehn!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hab eins


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*





Is nur die Länge bekannt.


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sage mal 61 cm

LG Svenno


----------



## Newflyfisher (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

52 cm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59cm.


----------



## locotus (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53 cm


----------



## D.A.M (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sage mal der ist 54 cm


----------



## Mich´l (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm würd ich schätzen#6


----------



## VWChrissi (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Servus, 
ich tippe auf 62cm 

Gruß Chrissi


----------



## turm13 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65,- cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Genau 56cm. Das sieht man doch genau.:m


----------



## miosga (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67 cm


----------



## 0din (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64 cm


----------



## angelpfeife (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63cm|kopfkrat


----------



## Sammael (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich biete 57,5 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich lös morgen nach der Schule so gegen 14 Uhr auf.  Könnt ihr noch ein bissn schätzen.


----------



## pokerface (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

tippe auf 59cm


----------



## Blinker Mann (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63,5 cm


----------



## Master Hecht (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64,5cm


----------



## Cachmoor (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60,5cm


----------



## porscher (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59,81 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösung bitte!|kopfkrat

14:00 Uhr ist vorbei:vik:


----------



## locotus (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na Der_Baer_2008 mal wieder Blödsinn in der Schule angestellt und zum Nachsitzen verdonnert worden. :vik:Oder hast du einfach vergessen, dass du vor 3,5 h auflösen wolltest.

Was es auch war, mach man erstmal deine Hausaufgaben fertig, denn Schule geht vor. Und immer dran denken "is nur Spass"

Gruß Lars


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Er kann auch Nachmittagsunterricht gehabt haben. Wenn dann noch so ne AG ninzukommt, ist man gleich mal bis 17:00 Uhr in der Schule...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

HIHI------MUß wohl nachsitzen......


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



locotus schrieb:


> Na Der_Baer_2008 mal wieder Blödsinn in der Schule angestellt und zum Nachsitzen verdonnert worden. :vik:Oder hast du einfach vergessen, dass du vor 3,5 h auflösen wolltest.
> 
> Was es auch war, mach man erstmal deine Hausaufgaben fertig, denn Schule geht vor. Und immer dran denken "is nur Spass"
> 
> Gruß Lars




Den Lehrer wohl wieder geärgert ich sprech aus Erfahrung:q:q:q


----------



## locotus (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Den Lehrer wohl wieder geärgert ich sprech aus Erfahrung:q:q:q



Was ist nur aus unserer Jugend geworden?:m


----------



## Leski (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag mal der hat genau 61cm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Den Lehrer wohl wieder geärgert ich sprech aus Erfahrung:q:q:q


 
willkommen im  club......


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



locotus schrieb:


> Na Der_Baer_2008 mal wieder Blödsinn in der Schule angestellt und zum Nachsitzen verdonnert worden. :vik:Oder hast du einfach vergessen, dass du vor 3,5 h auflösen wolltest.
> 
> Was es auch war, mach man erstmal deine Hausaufgaben fertig, denn Schule geht vor. Und immer dran denken "is nur Spass"
> 
> Gruß Lars





Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Er kann auch Nachmittagsunterricht gehabt haben. Wenn dann noch so ne AG ninzukommt, ist man gleich mal bis 17:00 Uhr in der Schule...





Dorsch888 schrieb:


> HIHI------MUß wohl nachsitzen......





Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Den Lehrer wohl wieder geärgert ich sprech aus Erfahrung:q:q:q





locotus schrieb:


> Was ist nur aus unserer Jugend geworden?:m



Wie Recht ihr alle habt  
Habs einfach nur verpennt, wollte vorhin auflösen, aber dann wollte ich mir als erstes was zu Essen holen und dann.. jaa.. vergessen !


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Congratulation |schild-g at Newflyfischer

Der Hecht war 51 cm groß und biss auf einen goldenen FZ im Edersee.


----------



## locotus (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie konnte das denn passieren. Das krieg ich doch bei den nächsten Angeltouren wieder unter die Nase gerieben, das ER so gut geschätzt hat.|supergri|supergri

Dann mal los du großer Raubfischer, stell ein Bild ein.:m
Hab endlich den Bügel für die Rote bekommen, jetzt läuft sie wieder rund.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Newflyfisher (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ locotus
 Stell doch bitte einen meiner Fische ein. Selbsverständlich bist du dann "außen vor".

Zur Erklärung: Wenn ich Fische fange |supergri ,knipst locotus diese in  der Regel. Er hat ja Zeit!|kopfkrat  ;+  :m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na dann, ich freu mich auf dein Bild!


----------



## locotus (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

gebt mir noch ne halbe Stunde, muss erst noch was essen.|rolleyes

Gruß Lars


----------



## locotus (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So fertig. Fisch und Krustentiere sind doch einfach legger.

Also dann wollen wir mal. Ich musste schon lange suchen um ein passendes Bild zu finden, die meisten Bilder sind nämlich von meinen Fischen.|muahah:

Einen kleinen Tip geb ich noch, Newflyfisher hat Durch-schnittsgröße, also sollte das diesmal nicht so tricky sein.:q

Gruß Lars


----------



## Mich´l (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin! - 54cm


----------



## pokerface (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

tippe auf 47cm


----------



## Blinker Mann (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin
58cm


----------



## angelpfeife (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53cm|kopfkrat


----------



## Terraxx (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

52cm.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55cm#h


----------



## Newflyfisher (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Man seid ihr gut!:m
Da ich gleich zur Nachtschicht starte, werde ich diese kurze Runde mal auflösen.

*Adl3r4ug3* hast du von locotus `ne PN mit den genauen Daten erhalten...  ?

Volltreffer! 55 cm auf `nen 2er Mepps !


----------



## pokerface (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na dann kommt ja bald ein neues Bild


----------



## locotus (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@newflyfisher

Wer im Glashaus sitz, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen. Du hast doch *Adl3r4ug3 *auch ne PN mit den Daten meiner Forelle geschickt, also beschwer dich nicht.|bla: Vielleicht hat er aber auch nur verdammtes Glück beim Schätzen.:m

Kommst du heute Abend nun mit zu Werner, dem alten Mann gratulieren? Meld dich am besten noch mal per Telebim.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wer setzt nen neues bild rein?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



locotus schrieb:


> @newflyfisher
> 
> Wer im Glashaus sitz, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen. Du hast doch *Adl3r4ug3 *auch ne PN mit den Daten meiner Forelle geschickt, also beschwer dich nicht.|bla: Vielleicht hat er aber auch nur verdammtes Glück beim Schätzen.:m



Pappelapapp!!!!

Mein Name ist nicht umsonst so gewählt.

Großes Indianerehrenwort, dass er mir die Daten nicht gegeben hat. - Wirklick.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Immoment habe ich leider kein Bild parat, das ich euch zeigen könnte. Also schätzt mal, die Anzahl der Wobbler, die ich zwischen Herbst 2008 und Jetzt gebaut habe.


----------



## Eisbär14 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

127  
Da hast du ja einen ganzen Teil zum versenken.


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze mal an die 25 Wobbler

LG Svenno


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17 Wobbelsche


----------



## Terraxx (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45 Wobbler


----------



## Newflyfisher (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2 Wobbelbobbel und alles was drüber ist kannste mir ja schicken


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15 stück


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann soll ich auflösen?


----------



## wacko (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

was schätzt ihr wie groß ist die gute? nur die länge, das reicht!


----------



## Janni0384 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

also ich würde 52cm tippen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42cm.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

46cm schätze ich


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wir hier neuerdings die Auflösung nicht mehr abgewartet und jeder stellt seine Bilder rein, wie es gerade passt?|gr:


----------



## Wattwurm62 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann löse doch auf... #c


----------



## wacko (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sorry adlerauge, wusste nicht dass man warten muss


----------



## Wattwurm62 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Warum warten? 

Quote 1. Beitrag:
Hallo Boardies,
dachte mir das wir vielleicht mal ein Thread machen in dem man das Gewicht und die Länge der von anderen leuten gefangenen Fische schätzt. #6

Macht bestimmt Spaß und man kann sich auch selber testen wie man schätzen kann |kopfkrat

Also schätz was das Zeug hält wer lust hat muss unbedingt auch ein Foto einstellen und die anderen raten mal eine Weile  .
Denke das *3 Tage* nach einstellen das Rätsel gelöst werden kann.

Also... Du darfst auflösen... Wieviele Wobbler waren es nun?


----------



## Mich´l (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm würd ich schätzen


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38 cm würde ich mal sagen


----------



## turm13 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Newflyfisher schrieb:


> 2 Wobbelbobbel und alles was drüber ist kannste mir ja schicken



Du hast gewonnen. Es waren 8 Wobbler, die ich aber behalten werde.

|schild-g


Wattwurm62 schrieb:


> Denke das *3 Tage* nach einstellen das Rätsel gelöst werden kann.



Die 3 Tage wären erst morgen vorbei.
Wohin würde denn das führen, wenn jeder seine Bilder postet und man immer mehr auf einmal schätzen müsste. Da hätten wir den Überblick bald verloren.



wacko schrieb:


> sorry adlerauge, wusste nicht dass man warten muss



Kein Problem!#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35cm:m


----------



## Wattwurm62 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Adleraugeie 3 Tage wären erst morgen vorbei.
Wohin würde denn das führen, wenn jeder seine Bilder postet und man immer mehr auf einmal schätzen müsste. Da hätten wir den Überblick bald verloren.

Am 30.01. hast du gefragt wieviele Wobbler. 30. 31. 1. heute 2. Sind 3 Tage


----------



## Newflyfisher (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ Adl3raug3

Naja, war ein Versuch!:m
Nun lasst uns diese bildhübsche Forelle schätzen!

Luftig locker leicht *47cm*


----------



## miosga (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

49 cm


----------



## Eisbär14 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schöne 43 cm


----------



## goldfish007 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48,5cm.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

44 cm.


----------



## Leski (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

47cm is die gute


----------



## locotus (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36,5 cm


----------



## Master Hecht (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

41cm hat die gute...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## wacko (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



turm13 schrieb:


> 48 cm


da hat aber einer ein gutes auge, trotz dass der fisch schräg liegt.

muss aber gestehen dass ich nicht weiß ob er 48 oder 48,5 war #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hat keiner nen neues bild?


----------



## turm13 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja, dann darf wohl ich. 
Gesucht wird das Gewicht dieses Schuppis (pfund genau, gramm hab ich keine):


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ooooh,
in gewicht schätzen bin ich echt schlecht...

ich sage mal
9pfd


----------



## grazy04 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11pfd, ca 63cm, sach ich ma


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Joar 8 oder 9 Pfd kommen hin,... Ich sage 8Pfd....


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich versuch das mal mit 13 pfund.


----------



## magic feeder (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sach 10 pfund...............


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4 Pfund hätte ich jetzt mal gesagt, bei 40cm#c


----------



## miosga (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15 pfund


----------



## Joschkopp (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

9 Pfund! :m


----------



## Newflyfisher (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Es bleibt ja nicht viel über.... 12 Pfd?|kopfkrat


----------



## silviomopp (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

8,5 pfund
:vik:


----------



## turm13 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Ich versuch das mal mit 13 pfund.



ich löse schon auf, viel tippmöglichkeiten bleiben ja nicht mehr.
eisbär14 hatte recht, 13 pfund hatte der!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## Eisbär14 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Vielen Dank für die Blumen,ich kann zwar schlecht sehen, aber gut hören kann ich schlecht.
War nur ne Glückssache....


----------



## turm13 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Blumen,ich kann zwar schlecht sehen, aber gut hören kann ich schlecht.
> War nur ne Glückssache....


dann mal los und neues bild hochladen....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

genau!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat wer ein neues Bild?#6


----------



## Eisbär14 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na dann versucht es doch mal mit Länge und Gewicht


----------



## Newflyfisher (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich starte mal!
92cm 16 Pfd #6


----------



## Svenno 02 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,05 m und 8,2 kg


----------



## miosga (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

99cm und 8,5 kg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

96cm und 7kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80cm, 10 Pfund


----------



## schraemm (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

94cm und 7,8 kg


----------



## Eisbär14 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Bis jetzt gar nicht so schlecht,
aber das ist es noch nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

oki,
95cm 6,9kg


----------



## locotus (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

85 cm und 11 Pfund


----------



## Wattwurm62 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,03m, 13Pfund


----------



## rütti (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin zusammen!
Ich denke 9,2 Kg!
Gruß rütti.


----------



## grazy04 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

93cm mit 17pfd


----------



## Boddenangler27 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

95cm und 11Pfund


----------



## Terraxx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

96cm und 7.9kg


----------



## wingi (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

98 cm , 6,4 Kg


----------



## Barsch-Guru (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mein Tipp:

Esox: 104 cm und 17,5 Pfd! 
Sieht gut genährt aus!

Fänger: 184 cm und 188 Pfd!
Sieht ebenfalls gut genährt aus! HAHA, kleiner Scherz!


----------



## porscher (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

87 cm und 6,7 kg


----------



## magic feeder (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

82cm 6.1kg


----------



## Tom78 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dat Bürchen hat bestimmt so 103 cm und 9,5 Kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Fänger: 184 cm und 188 Pfd!
> * Sieht ebenfalls gut genährt aus!* HAHA, kleiner Scherz!




Sowas sagt man doch nicht... #q

#6


----------



## Eisbär14 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ Barsch-Guru
Du liegst richtig,        zumindest beim Fänger#r


----------



## Eisbär14 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na gut ,dann will ich mal auflösen.
Die gute ist 109 cm lang und hatte ein Gewicht von  10,8 kg.
Man sieht das die Boddenhechte und die Fänger gut im Futter stehen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Und wer hat jetzt gewonnen?


----------



## Tom78 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich bin mit meinem 103cm nah drann, aber mit den 9,5 Kg voll dabei :vik:

|gutenach


----------



## Schleie07 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

105 cm...14 pfund


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Schleie07 schrieb:


> 105 cm...14 pfund



Es wurde schon aufgelöst...

Der Gewinner kann jetzt eines reinstellen...


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Es wurde schon aufgelöst...
> 
> Der Gewinner kann jetzt eines reinstellen...



und wer ist der Gewinner?:q


----------



## Wattwurm62 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also Du nicht #d


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Wattwurm62 schrieb:


> Also Du nicht #d




Das wollte ich damit nicht sagen, aber so schlecht schneide ich auch net ab, obwohl habe auch kein Bild also ist es so auch besser:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> und wer ist der Gewinner?:q



Das weiß ich nicht und mir ist es auch zu viel Arbeit, den Gewinner hier herauszusuchen. Das ist die Aufgabe des "Bildreinstellers".:q


----------



## Schleie07 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

achso  sorry


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Sorry das ich das mit der Auswertung vergessen habe, manchmal habe ich etwas
Halbheimer.
Mit der Länge war *Svenno 02* am dichtesten, beim Gewicht war es *Tom 78.*
Da aber meist das höhere Gewicht der Sieger ist, hat somit *Tom 78* gewonnen.
Vielen Dank an alle :vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Keine Ursache Eisbär14!


----------



## Hecht69 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> dachte mir das wir vielleicht mal ein Thread machen in dem man das Gewicht und die Länge der von anderen leuten gefangenen Fische schätzt. #6
> 
> Macht bestimmt Spaß und man kann sich auch selber testen wie man schätzen kann |kopfkrat
> ...


----------



## silviomopp (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

das ist doch leicht...78 cm..bei 9,4 pfund...:vik:


----------



## Hecht69 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68 cm 2.5 Kilo


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Hecht69 schrieb:


> 68 cm 2.5 Kilo




Wie so schätzt du denn auch mit, wenn es dein Bild ist????|kopfkrat
Versteh ich nicht macht doch gar keinenn Sinn|uhoh:


----------



## miosga (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

vielleicht soll das schon die auflösung sein !? |kopfkrat


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



miosga schrieb:


> vielleicht soll das schon die auflösung sein !? |kopfkrat



aber 5 pfund sind für den zander oben doch viel zu leicht!#c|kopfkrat;+


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Was zum Teufel soll den dieses Bild da oben? 
Mit diesem Bild wurde der Thread eröffnet und die Daten sind somit ja bekannt.

Stell doch lieber ein eigenes Bild rein. So macht es ja keinen Spass...|kopfkrat


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel soll den dieses Bild da oben?
> Mit diesem Bild wurde der Thread eröffnet und die Daten sind somit ja bekannt.
> 
> Stell doch lieber ein eigenes Bild rein. So macht es ja keinen Spass...|kopfkrat



Das stimmt irgendwie kam mir das Bild ziemlich bekannt vor!|krach:


----------



## Barsch-Guru (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> @ Barsch-Guru
> Du liegst richtig, zumindest beim Fänger#r


 

Mahlzeit,

naja, ist ja zumindest ein Teilerfolg und beim Fisch war ich ja auch nicht ganz falsch.

(@Eisbär14 ich hoffe du nimmst mir den kleinen Joke nicht übel?!)

Schade das ich gerade bei der Arbeit bin, aber wenn bis heute Abend kein anderes Foto drinnen ist, würde ich mich um eines kümmern!

Grüße Alex


----------



## Barsch-Guru (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mahlzeit,

also, wie versprochen, hier mein Bild:



PS: Der ganz links bin ich, und die Beiden anderen meine Cousins

Also dann, ich bitte um Tipps!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2,27m


----------



## Eisbär14 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ Barsch-Guru
Wieso sollte ich das übelnehmen,solche kleinen Gags lockern die 
ganze Sache doch etwas auf. 
Und wenn ich nachtragend wäre hätte ich ganz schön zu schleppen.
Dann werde ich mal einen kleinen Tip wagen
201 cm und 65,3 kg


----------



## Wattwurm62 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2,35m + 56kg


----------



## King Wetzel (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin 302 cm 98,9kg


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

212cm und 48kg


----------



## Newflyfisher (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

199cm 43kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,87 m 39 kg


----------



## schraemm (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,98meter 40kg


----------



## locotus (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also der ist auf keinen Fall größer als ich aber viel kleiner wohl auch nicht, daher sag ich mal 204 zu 205 cm.:vik:
Beim Gewicht sag ich mal 55 kg.


----------



## Tom78 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag mal 215 cm und 55 kg


----------



## miosga (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

221,5 cm bei 64.500g


----------



## silviomopp (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2,07 meter  57,6 kg...


----------



## Barsch-Guru (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich löse jetzt mal auf!

And the winner is:




miosga schrieb:


> 221,5 cm bei 64.500g


 

Der Wels war genau 2,22 m und 65,5 kg schwer!

@miosga
Sau stark geschätzt!


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch :vik:
Na denn auf ein neues,
bei der Länge hat mir ein wenig gefehlt aber das Gewicht war schon nicht so schlecht


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## miosga (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

danke!

aber ich hab kein foto zum schätzen, also wer eines hat, kann es gerne reinstellen.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin Moin 
hat denn keiner ein aktuelles bild?
bei uns ist im mom noch das meiste zugefroren 

aber im märz gehts wieder ab


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> hat denn keiner ein aktuelles bild?
> bei uns ist im mom noch das meiste zugefroren
> 
> aber im märz gehts wieder ab




Bei uns auch. 25cm Eis...


----------



## miosga (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

das foto muss ja nich aktuell sein, ein altes reicht doch auch!


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin Moin 
Letztes Jahr hab ich wenig fotografiert, hab auch außer rotaugen keine großen kapitalen gefangen...
aber dies jahr gehts rund und ich werde alles bildlich festhalten 

MfG

Petri Heil!


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich will dieses Jahr experimentieren Mal sehen was es bringt


----------



## Rutenknicker (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So das Bild ist vom Januar diesen Jahres, na, denn schätzt mal :m


----------



## Rutenknicker (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hier sind Länge und Gewicht bekannt

Gruß Timo |wavey:


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36cm und 389gramm


----------



## ankaro (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34cm lang, und 420g schwer


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich hab auch noch ein bild gefunden
vom letzten sommer mit hechten
falls dies hier als beendet erklärt wird


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jo!

ähm 32 cm und 400 g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37 cm und 350 gramm


----------



## Wattwurm62 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33cm 390gr


----------



## miosga (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37cm und 500g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33cm, 402g|kopfkrat


----------



## Fischdame (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo 
30cm - 300g


----------



## Eisbär14 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32,5 cm und 353g


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28.4cm und 243 Gramm...


----------



## Newflyfisher (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35cm 270g#d


----------



## locotus (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34,5 cm und 269 gr:q


----------



## Tom78 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

31,2cm und 367g|kopfkrat


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflöösuung ??


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Auflöösuung ??




Wollte ich auch schon mal sagen!#c|wavey:


----------



## Rutenknicker (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

O.K. hier kommt die Auflösung: Die Bachforelle war 33cm lang und war 430g schwer

Gruß Timo#h


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich würd sagen dann hat wattwurm gewonnen|schild-g:m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen dann hat wattwurm gewonnen|schild-g:m



Ne, er hat nicht gewonnen. Es war noch jemand 12g näher dran...

(Derjenige verzichtet aber auf sein Recht, ein Bild reinzustellen und jemand anders darf...)


|sagnix


----------



## Barsch-Guru (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat noch jemand ein gutes Bild?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ankaro lag mit 1 cm und 10 g daneber. Adlerauge lag mit der Länge richtig und mit dem Gewicht 28 g daneber. Also hat Adlerauge gewonnen, damit er hier auch gefeiert und nicht übersehen wird 

Hab kein Bild -.-


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wer setzt nen neuen Fisch rein?


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Wer setzt nen neuen Fisch rein?


 
Du?!#c


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Du?!#c



Ich :m

Gesucht wird Länge und Gewicht #6


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5,5 Kg und 63 cm


----------



## Franky (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40 cm / 2,2 kg...


----------



## locotus (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wärs nicht besser nur einen Fisch zu schätzen. Bei zwei Bildern gleichzeitig weiß man nachher garnicht mehr, welcher Fisch gemeint war.

Also daci7 wäre schön, wenn du dein Bild nochmal löschst. Sowie Thecatfish aufgelöst hat, kannst du es wieder reinstellen.

Ich sag mal 65 cm und 4,9 kg


----------



## daci7 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

...schon gemacht.


----------



## locotus (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ daci7

deinen Tip hättest doch stehen lassen können.#6


----------



## daci7 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wusste nich wie 
nun habsch mir den natürlich nich gemerkt ...
ich sag mal 60 cm und 5,8 kg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66cm und 4 kg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65 cm 7 kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55 cm 3 kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> 55 cm 3 kg



Grrr. Das war genau der Tipp, der mir im Kopf schwirrte, als ich das Bild anschaute...|kopfkrat

Dann sage ich mal 55cm 3,1 kg.:m


----------



## Eisbär14 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schon ein ganz gemeines Foto.
51 cm und 3,95 kg


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Schon ein ganz gemeines Foto.
> 51 cm und 3,95 kg



Deswegen hab ich ja reingestellt,immer wieder sollte man sich klar machen das Bilder täuschen können :m


----------



## miosga (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58 cm und 8 pfund


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63cm 3.7kg


----------



## Tom78 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61cm Lang und 3,9 kg


----------



## Newflyfisher (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39cm 1,2kg


----------



## schraemm (3. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59cm und 4,125kg


----------



## Yannik (4. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78 cm und 16 Pfund


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich lös heute Abend mal auf,einige haben sich recht deutlich versschätzt, was das Gewicht angeht,so klein ist der nette Schuppi nicht


----------



## grazy04 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59cm , 9,125Pfd


----------



## Barsch-Guru (6. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Ich lös heute Abend mal auf,einige haben sich recht deutlich versschätzt, was das Gewicht angeht,so klein ist der nette Schuppi nicht


 
Wir warten!


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Wir warten!



Aja :q

Der werte Kollege hatte 5,5kg = 11Pfund bei einer Länge von 69cm |wavey:

Gewichts-bestschätzer=*Barsch-Guru* hat genau richtig geschätzt
Längen-bestschätzer= *Dorsch888
*
|schild-g #6


----------



## Yannik (6. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na, wenn keiner ein neues Bild reinstellt, tu ich das einfach...
Wenn ich mich "vorgedrängelt" habe, lasst mich das einfach wissen... Gesucht ist Länge und Gewicht!

Lang, lang ist´s her, aber die Daten hab ich noch.

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/4669/graskarpfen97.th.jpg

Viel Spass, Yannik


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

107cm und 8,1 kg


----------



## Master Hecht (6. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,20m und 20 kg...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Eisbär14 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

9,6 kg bei 104 cm


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

118cm bei 22pfund...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

104 cm bei 12 kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,22, 40 Pfund


----------



## schraemm (7. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

111cm 15,6kg


----------



## miosga (7. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

113 cm bei 14,5kg


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (7. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,17m 34pfund


----------



## Tom78 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,15 m und 15,5 kg


----------



## Newflyfisher (7. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

110 cm 14,7kg


----------



## Rutenknicker (8. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

129cm und 23kg


----------



## Yannik (8. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So, dann löse ich dann mal auf:

Eindeutiger Sieger war *"Ab ans Wasser"!*

Der Weiße Amur hatte genau 117 cm und 35 Pfund!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

|laola:


----------



## carphunter667 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so freunde dann schätzt mal!!! #h#h#h:m:m:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78cm und 9kg


----------



## Barsch-Guru (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28 Pfd bei 75 cm


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

24 Pfund und 81cm.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11 kg  und  77 cm


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Yiha... ich hatte pefekt geschätzt   

73cm 28pfund


----------



## carphunter667 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

leute total vorbei! tipp das istn herbstfisch und ich bin 196 groß


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80cm 30 Pfund#c


----------



## miosga (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

90 cm bei 19,5 kg


----------



## Newflyfisher (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

84 cm 16 kg


----------



## BöhserZwerg (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Erstmal..toller Fisch:m

Ich sag mal 23,5 Pfund und 74,5 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80 cm und 40 Pfund


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

83,5cm und 16,3 kg


----------



## Hennes (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78 cm, 26 Pfund


----------



## carphunter667 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja es wird 

morgen gibbts auslösung!^^


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

84 cm und 24 pf


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hab zwar schon nen Tipp abgegeben aber wenne nen Überschätzer willst sage ich mal 46 Pfund ...nur als Nebenschätzung


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Bin mal gespannt, was jetzt dabei raus kommt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Hab zwar schon nen Tipp abgegeben aber wenne nen Überschätzer willst sage ich mal 46 Pfund ...nur als Nebenschätzung


 
dann sag ich 47,5 pfd:m:g


----------



## locotus (10. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

82 cm und 18,5 kg


----------



## scripophix (10. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

74 cm mit 29,5 pfund


----------



## carphunter667 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Njaja paar waren schon nahe dran !   #6

Also der Wog ... 42 Pfund und war 80 cm lang!!!  (ihr hättet mal den Bauchumfang sehen müssen ) 



Grüße carphunter :vik:


----------



## miosga (11. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann mal die Auflösung
Svenno 02 hat gewonnen mit gewicht und länge
aber auch adl3r4ug3 lag mit der länge genau richtig.

nächstes Bild!


----------



## Svenno 02 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jaa das kommt hin!

Dann sage ich mal schätzt mal die Länge der 3 Dorsche hier:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32cm,39 cm, 45 cm


----------



## carphunter667 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

30, 38, 46


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38,52,49


----------



## Steve Deluxe (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

49, 48, 41


----------



## locotus (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40,5; 49,5; 54


----------



## Eisbär14 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

49  61   58


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48,23/52,69/63,58


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2^6 cm, 52 1/3 cm und 45 und nen halben cm


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> 2^6 cm, 52 1/3 cm und 45 und nen halben cm


 
Den Tipp find ich auch spannend!


----------



## miosga (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36cm , 44cm , 39cm


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

was für kleine Mathematiker ^^


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> was für kleine Mathematiker ^^



Geeeil


----------



## Rutenknicker (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37;42;55


----------



## Norbert B (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42 cm, 53 cm, 48 cm


----------



## Newflyfisher (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

44cm 52cm 52cm


----------



## Tom78 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42 / 49 / 50


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So ich löse mal auf, Die Dorsche hatten von links nach rechts eine Länge von

44/48/48


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mist!
Hätte ich doch lieber anders getippt:

(6^2)+(2^3) /   (3+4)^2   -1  /  Logarithmus von (281474976710656) zur Basis 2


Dann rechnet mal schön


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Mist!
> Hätte ich doch lieber anders getippt:
> 
> (6^2)+(2^3) /   (3+4)^2   -1  /  Logarithmus von (281474976710656) zur Basis 2
> ...




1+1=2 :g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

44 / 143 / 28,8988763 = 0,0106472066 |kopfkrat*

*Kann das sein?*
*


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> 44 / 143 / 28,8988763 = 0,0106472066 |kopfkrat*
> 
> *Kann das sein?*
> *



Abeer klaar doooch


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Abeer klaar doooch



Ich habe das auf die Schnelle ausgerechnet. Kann gut sein, dass mir ein Fehler unterlaufen ist, aber bist du dir bei deinem Ergebniss sicher? - Ich kann es irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen.#d

|wavey:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ich habe das auf die Schnelle ausgerechnet. Kann gut sein, dass mir ein Fehler unterlaufen ist, aber bist du dir bei deinem Ergebniss sicher? - Ich kann es irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen.#d
> 
> |wavey:



Ich weiß nichma wie sowas ausgerechnet wird


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Logarithmus ist Mathe Klasse 10 Gymnasium


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hmm ich hatte das noch nicht und bin 11.Klasse


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Logarithmus ist Mathe Klasse 10 Gymnasium



Ich bin Genasium Klasse 8, aber in Mathe bin ich in Klasse 6 hängengeblieben


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wohin werdet ihr an eurem ersten Raubfischtag nach der Schonzeit gehen ? Und wann dürft ihr wieder ?


----------



## bobbl (15. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1.8.


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1.Mai gestern schon nen Zander beim Barschangeln gefangen gibt Hoffnung


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Hmm ich hatte das noch nicht und bin 11.Klasse



Wir haben auch einen Top-Mathelehrer, kann gut sein, dass er dieses Thema vorgezogen hat.

@Ab ans Wasser!: Wann kommt die Lösung der Aufgabe???;+


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Wohin werdet ihr an eurem ersten Raubfischtag nach der Schonzeit gehen ? Und wann dürft ihr wieder ?



Schluchsee (Schwarzwald). Ab 15. Mai|rolleyes


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Das sollte der Top-Tipp gewesen sein.
Hätte ich das getippt, hätte ich die richtigen cm raus. 44/ 48/ 48


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Hmm ich hatte das noch nicht und bin 11.Klasse


 
Bist du der "junge" Herr auf deinem Bild?
Der sieht irgendwie älter aus ^^

SOrry


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Bist du der "junge" Herr auf deinem Bild?
> Der sieht irgendwie älter aus ^^
> 
> SOrry



ja der bin ich!Aber nicht mit dem Dorsch verwechseln:m

Seh ich wirklich schon soo alt aus?|kopfkrat#c

Kommt wohl vond em ganzen Stress#q#t#c:vik:


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wenn ich mir deine Bilder anschau, erkennt man dass du 17 bist,
aber auf deinem kleinen Avatarbild siehst du "etwas" älter aus 

Ich hätte gedacht, der Jugendliche mit den Hornhechten sei wer anderes ^^
Sorry


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @Ab ans Wasser!: Wann kommt die Lösung der Aufgabe???;+



Gib mir jetzt die Lösung deiner Aufgabe


----------



## Svenno 02 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir deine Bilder anschau, erkennt man dass du 17 bist,
> aber auf deinem kleinen Avatarbild siehst du "etwas" älter aus
> 
> Ich hätte gedacht, der Jugendliche mit den Hornhechten sei wer anderes ^^
> Sorry



Nene das bin ich!#6

bist du nicht auch in dem anderem Forum?
Fisch.hitparade?|uhoh:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Für mich hat sich der Saisonanfang erstma erledigt..
Hab mir ein komplizierten "Bruch" im Knie zugezogen und den Miniskus zerqeutscht. Dazu is noch der Oberschenkelknochen zermatscht.. Muss noch zu 2-4 anderen Chirurgen und Orthopäden + vorerst 6 Wochen Krücken und ne Schiene. Später vielleicht noch ne OP, aber wir hoffens nicht..

Ich dürfte am 1.4. wieder ran.. Ich hoffe, dass ich dann am 1.5. auf der bayrischen Seite den Saisonanfang mitbekommen kann..


Auuuuflösung ?


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (17. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@svenno: Ne ich bin nur hier im Anglerboard

@*Adl3r4ueg: siehe mein Posting von gestern 20.51*


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> @svenno: Ne ich bin nur hier im Anglerboard
> 
> @*Adl3r4ueg: siehe mein Posting von gestern 20.51*






Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Das sollte der Top-Tipp gewesen sein.
> Hätte ich das getippt, hätte ich die richtigen cm raus. 44/ 48/ 48




Aber was das jetzt mit Logarithmus zu tun haben soll, ist mir immer noch nicht ganz klar. Und jetzt möchte ich die Lösung deiner Aufgabe: - BITTE



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Mist!
> Hätte ich doch lieber anders getippt:
> 
> (6^2)+(2^3) /   (3+4)^2   -1  /  Logarithmus von (281474976710656) zur Basis 2


----------



## Svenno 02 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht, der Jugendliche mit den Hornhechten sei wer anderes ^^
> Sorry



Von welchen Hornhechten redest du denn ?:q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Von welchen Hornhechten redest du denn ?:q



Ist das nicht en Dorsch auf deinem Bild?|kopfkrat


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (18. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@svenno: auf deinen Bilderalbum waren zumindest vorgestern ode rgestern noch bilder von dir mit nem Hornhecht.

@adl3e...ach keine ahnung: (6^2)+(2^3) = 36+8 = 44 <-- cm des 1. Dorsch
                                      (3+4)^2 -1 = (7)^2 -1 =49-1 = 48 <-- cm des 2. Dorsch 
Logarithmus von (281474976710656) zur Basis 2 --> 2^x =281474976710656   /lg
lg(2^x) = lg(281474976710656) 
x mal lg (2) = lg(281474976710656)  / geteilt durch lg (2)
x=  log2 (281474976710656)           (sprich: Der Logharithmus von 281... zur basis 2)
In Worten: Gesucht ist diejenige Zahl, mit der 2 potenziert werden muss um 281474976710656 zu erhalten und das ist 48.(denn 2 hoch 48 ergibt 281474976710656)
x= 48 <-- cm des 3.Dorsch

War doch einfach, oder?!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

keiner mehr nen bild?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hab eben meine Prüfung mit 60 Punkten bestanden 

Ne hab im Moment leider keins.. Aber bald kommen welche von mir


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Hab eben meine Prüfung mit 60 Punkten bestanden
> 
> Ne hab im Moment leider keins.. Aber bald kommen welche von mir



Na dann sage ich mal |schild-g#r

wieviele gab es denn insgesamt für Punkte?|wavey:


----------



## grazy04 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

bekannt ist die Länge auf 0,5cm und das Gewicht auf 100gr
Gefangen wurde der Bursche Anfang November 2008 (glaub ich) 

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/4553/bild152.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

50,5cm und 3100gr


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55,5 cm und 3000g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Na dann sage ich mal |schild-g#r
> 
> wieviele gab es denn insgesamt für Punkte?|wavey:



60 



62cm und 11 Pfund


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61cm 6,1pfund


----------



## miosga (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59,5 cm und 4.800g


----------



## fishing for life (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65,5 cm und 4500g


----------



## F3lix (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 cm 5000 gramm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Hab eben meine Prüfung mit 60 Punkten bestanden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grazy04 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

heute Abend wird gelöst, wer noch nen Tip abgeben will.... los... bissher ist einer gut bei der Länge und einer, naja sagen wir mal nah dran, am Gewicht 


|sagnix wie Dunkelheit , Blitz und dadurch auch die Schatten täuschen können |sagnix


----------



## Newflyfisher (25. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

74 cm 5800g


----------



## grazy04 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so, dann ma die Lösung:

49,5cm mit 2400gr

nachdem Dorsch seinen Tip geändert hat teilen sich er und Svenno 02 die Krone


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|stolz:juhu!|schild-g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

maaaaaan -.- schon solange ohne richtigen tipp.. -.-


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> |stolz:juhu!|schild-g


 
Dir auch#6:m


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Dir auch#6:m



Danke Danke!:q


----------



## Tom78 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat jemand ein Bild?

|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nur die länge ist bekannt


----------



## Svenno 02 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Oh wie süß

30 cm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

war beim buttangeln im hamburger hafen...biss auf wattwurm...


----------



## Svenno 02 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> war beim buttangeln im hamburger hafen...biss auf wattwurm...



stimmt seh ich:m
Den würde ich aber gleich dme Blinker melden so einen großen habe ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen, der ist ja noch viel besser als die 6 kg Monster:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich löse morgen mittag auf

bisher iss svenno am dichtesten dran......


----------



## Svenno 02 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ich löse morgen mittag auf
> 
> bisher iss svenno am dichtesten dran......



war auch bis jetzt der einzige:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|muahah:|licht|jump:#v 
wollte ich damit sagen....


----------



## Steve Deluxe (31. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich glaube ungefähr 35cm


----------



## jungangler 93 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich denk so 33,678 cm, schöner Fang#6


----------



## Newflyfisher (31. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32 cm


----------



## miosga (31. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32,5 cm


----------



## grazy04 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33,5cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

26cm|kopfkrat


----------



## @dr! (1. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29,5 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ich löse morgen mittag auf




|kopfkrat


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat



|good:


----------



## aircut (1. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag 28 cm :q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auuuuflösuuung!! 

Ich will endlich mein Namen höreen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Oh wie süß
> 
> 30 cm


 

|schild-g

Sven#6


Der Zander war 31 cm groß:m


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> |schild-g
> 
> Sven#6
> 
> ...



Juhu!:mSchln wieder !Ich bin in Höchstform!#6



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Auuuuflösuuung!!
> 
> Ich will endlich mein Namen höreen



OHHH leider nicht, vll klappts nächstes Mal!|supergri


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> OHHH leider nicht, vll klappts nächstes Mal!|supergri



Svenno war 1 cm vorbei und ich auch.. wieso er dann alleine Sieger ? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ups,|rolleyes
sorry|bigeyes

Dir natürlich auch |schild-g


Also 2 erste Sieger:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

also wer von euch setzt nen neues rein??


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ups,|rolleyes
> sorry|bigeyes
> 
> Dir natürlich auch |schild-g
> ...



:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Walstipper (20. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So ich mach ma weiter.

Gestern konnte ich diesen Döbel erwischen, wie lang war er?

http://img190.*ih.us/img190/7417/sl370666.th.jpg

http://img195.*ih.us/img195/7794/sl370667.th.jpg


----------



## scemler (20. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|bigeyes
Was für ein kapitaler Döbel!

Ich sag mal 68cm.


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schönes Tier!!! Ich denke 66 cm...


----------



## grazy04 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schöhner Fisch , ich sach ma 63,5 cm


----------



## Allrounder_85 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nicht schlecht...hmm 71cm.


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sach mal 62 cm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (20. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65cm#c


----------



## miosga (20. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72 cm


----------



## colognecarp (20. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56,63333 cm #6


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ordentlicher Johnny 
Super!

62cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64,58956 cm. Petri zum geilen Fisch.


----------



## Eisbär14 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schöne Granate...
64,5 cm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6o,5 cm


----------



## Koalano1 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag mal 57,75cm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

,75......lol


----------



## Tom78 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68,31  :q


----------



## Canna (21. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67 cm


----------



## Walstipper (21. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dorsch888 hat ins Schwarze getroffen #6!
Der Gute hatte zwischen 60/61cm und lag digg im Futter .

|schild-g #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Dorsch888 hat ins Schwarze getroffen #6!
> Der Gute hatte zwischen 60/61cm und lag digg im Futter .
> 
> |schild-g #h


 


|stolz::#2:|clown::z:z:z


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Glückwunsch!


----------



## wacko (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

lol is das echt n Döbel? :q

hier eine die ich heute erwischt hab, hab Länge, Gewicht und Mageninhalt (auch Anzahl)! Viel Spaß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45,5 cm:k
400g.:m
5 kl. Fische Mageninhalt....|rolleyes


----------



## Canna (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48.7 cm:k
570g.:m
7kl. Fische Mageninhalt....|rolleyes

*Ganz unauffällig wieder davonschleich das er nicht merkt das ich es kopiert ab |rolleyes*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

war nicht schnell genug#d

hab es doch bemerkt...:m|uhoh::q#h


----------



## wacko (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

vll hilft das ein bisschen weiter |rolleyes

r


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

habe mein tipp geändert


----------



## wacko (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich auch.... "helfft" .... lol

400g?


----------



## Canna (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hab meinen auch geändert nachdem du uns mit deinem 2 Pic anscheind klarmachen wolltest das wir total falsch liegen ^^


----------



## wacko (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

stimmt


----------



## Walstipper (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39 cm
520 g 
Mageninhalt: 1xMaus, 1xMaulwurfsgrille und 2xBafo :m

Und ja, es war definitv ein Döbel (neuer PB :vik


----------



## colognecarp (23. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36 cm
418 gr.


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

49 cm 
600 g
Mageninhalt: 2 Bafos und 2 nicht identifierbare Fische


----------



## Tom78 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37 cm 450 g
Mageninhalt: 2 kleine Fische Steinchen Krebse und ne Schweinshaxe:m


----------



## wacko (24. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So jetzt wird aufgelöst!!!

2 Treffer hatte Dorsch 88 : 46 cm und 5 kleine Groppen
Beim Gewicht war Svenno 02 am "nähsten" dran: der Fisch hatte *1,2 kg*!!! Sieht doch garnicht so mager aus oder etwa doch???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich hab nen lauf....
das 2 x hintereinander gewonnen:m|bigeyes


----------



## wacko (30. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

looos neue!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



wacko schrieb:


> looos neue!



Neue Bilder?#c

:vik:


----------



## wacko (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

türlisch


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Neue Bilder?#c
> 
> :vik:




Was wiegt der Wels und wie lange ist er?


----------



## miosga (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

86 cm und 9,1 kg#c


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

119cm, 10,6kg|kopfkrat


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin was ist denn der 2.fisch von unten für  einer?


----------



## hansteiner (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60cm, 2,5kg
petri


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Moin was ist denn der 2.fisch von unten für  einer?



Sieht aus wie ein Rapfen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat



67 cm, 4,2 kilo


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja das ist nen Rapfen.
Beim schätzen liegt ihr weit daneben, kleiner Tipp, die 2 Aale waren um die 90cm.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,19cm
12kg


----------



## F3lix (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,20   und 14kg


----------



## yassin (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,35m und 21kg


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Werde es nachher auflösen, gebt mal ein bisschen Gas mit euren Tips!


----------



## colognecarp (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

90 cm aal, uj das ist für so manchen ja schon ein reckord fisch, knapp 1 meter aal. nit schlecht, wenn dein zollstock auch richtig geht.
Also wenn ich deinen zolles mit einbeziehe komme ich auf 1,10 für den wels und 5,5 kg


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



F3lix schrieb:


> 1,20   und *14kg*





yassin schrieb:


> *1,35m* und 21kg



Der Wels hatte *1,35 cm*, hat yassin genau getroffen. Gewicht war *15,5 Kg*, womit F3lix am nächsten dran war.

Der Fisch wurde beim jährlichen Wallerangeln eines Vereines in meiner Umgebung gefangen, hier noch der Zeitungsbericht dazu (bzw. soweit wie man ihn lesen kann)

http://rhein-zeitung.de/08/06/26/RD/00000119.html?markup=laurenburg


----------



## yassin (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|stolz:|jump:   

wann kann ich meinen halben Gewinn abholen


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



yassin schrieb:


> |stolz:|jump:
> 
> wann kann ich meinen halben Gewinn abholen


Darfst das nächste Bild zum schätzen einstellen! |supergri


----------



## yassin (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hab grad keins zu hand ich gucke aber mal


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Glückwunsch!!!!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jo von mir auch Glückwunsch an den Fänger. Ich werd mich dieses Jahr mal um Bilder bemühen damit wir in der kalten Zeit was zu schätzen haben.

Gestern entstand das erste Bild.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Gestern entstand das erste Bild.



Immer rein mit....


----------



## Canna (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hab hier was für euch da sich hier nichts mehr tut ^^ 
Viel spaß ^^


----------



## F3lix (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|kopfkrat  1,05 m  und 12 kg    #6


----------



## angler4711 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin, Moin!


Der ist genau 85,4 cm groß und hat ein Gewicht
von 8790 gramm!



:q


----------



## miosga (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

89 cm und 9,5 kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65cm, 15 Pfund


----------



## Allrounder_85 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68 cm 13 Pfund


----------



## RheinBarbe (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

82 cm - 8 Kg


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

90 cm und 14 kilo ^^


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73 cm und 6,2 kilo.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Immer rein mit....



Ich erlaube mir, dass nächste "Rätsel" zu stellen |rotwerden


----------



## Canna (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> 73 cm und 6,2 kilo.



Du hast denn Nagel 100 % auf den Kopf getroffen ^^ ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht ob ich nach der 100 % richtigen antwort auflösen durfte aber ich tus mal ...
Mach den nächsten


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Canna schrieb:


> Du hast denn Nagel 100 % auf den Kopf getroffen ^^ ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht ob ich nach der 100 % richtigen antwort auflösen durfte aber ich tus mal ...
> Mach den nächsten



Passt beides ?? :vik::vik:

Endlich mal wieder ein Sieg


----------



## Canna (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jap beides Haargenau ^^


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*





Gewicht,Länge und Köder sind vorhanden


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Canna schrieb:


> Jap beides Haargenau ^^


:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Ich hab mir schon überlegt gar nichtmehr zu schätzen, weil ich ohnehin nie was gewinn  Auser bei Angelwoche


----------



## Blinker Mann (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin,

49cm  4.5 kg


----------



## yassin (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hab leider kein bild gefungen 



ich würde sagen 51 cm 2,2kg auf mais


----------



## Meteraal (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45cm 2,1kg


----------



## Mr Fangnix (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hey bin neu hir im Trööt 
ich würd dagen 50 cm und 3.3 Kilo 
würde gern das nächste Bild einstellen wenn aufgelöst


----------



## Allrounder_85 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48,5 cm , 1,9kg Köder:Mais Made


----------



## Waechter91 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

51cm         und          1,4kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

41cm, 4 Pfund#c


----------



## Svenno 02 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

46 cm 1,5 kg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Einn paar sind schon nah dran.
Ich werde heute Abend oder morgen auflösen. Weiß noch nicht wann ich nach Hause komm - nachher Pokalspiel gegen FSV Frankfurt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm
1,5kg
Köder =Mais


----------



## miosga (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

52 cm, 2,0 kg und Maden als Köder


----------



## Steve Deluxe (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48 cm ; 2,3 kg ; mais


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

54cm 4,3Pfund Maiskette


----------



## muffinmen (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schätze auf den Zander (seite 1)
(81cm)-(3,45Kg)
:z


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



muffinmen schrieb:


> Schätze auf den Zander (seite 1)
> (81cm)-(3,45Kg)
> :z



Ich glaub der wude schon aufgelöst |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Mr Fangnix schrieb:


> hey bin neu hir im Trööt
> ich würd dagen 50 cm und 3,3 Kilo
> würde gern das nächste Bild einstellen wenn aufgelöst



Gewicht - Perfekt. Länge - 1cm vorbeeeei #6





			
				yassin schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde sagen 51 cm 2,2kg auf mais



Länge - Perfekt. Gewicht - "knapp"  #6


Gewinner ist würde ich sagen Mr Fangnix |schild-g
Bitte um neues Bild.


Wer dagegen ist kann innerhalb 1 Minute was dagegen sagen. |bla:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Wer dagegen ist kann innerhalb 1 Minute was dagegen sagen. |bla:



VORBEI :m:m:m


----------



## Mr Fangnix (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jippiee gewonnen ^^
guddi also  hier das bild
ach ja länge und gewicht ist bekannt#6
auflösung gibts morgen ^^


----------



## Meteraal (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich denke 97 cm und 5,8 kg   ich lieg eh daneben=)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72 cm, 8 Pfund


----------



## miosga (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

91 cm bei 4,5 kg


@Der_Bear_2008
Wer war denn mit dem Köder "am nächsten" dran?


----------



## Kleenus (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

80 cm 4,3 kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

76 cm 3,5 kg


----------



## Newflyfisher (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

118cm 10,4kg


----------



## Master Hecht (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

85cm 4,5kg...


----------



## Wilddieb (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

99cm und 9,7 Kg

gruss:
Manuel


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



miosga schrieb:


> @Der_Bear_2008
> Wer war denn mit dem Köder "am nächsten" dran?



Keiner  Biss auf Wurm.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

84 cm uuuuunnndd 5,1 kg


----------



## Mr Fangnix (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

es gibt schon welchee die sehr nah dran sind aber ich lös  trotzdem ma Morgen auf vielleicht  hat bis dahin jmd die richtigen daten^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78cm 7,8Pfund


----------



## yassin (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

86cm und 6,5kg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich bin mir sicher, ich gewinn'


----------



## schadstoff (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

84 cm und 5.6 kilo


----------



## Mr Fangnix (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich lös mal auf ...
der Hecht hatte  85.5 cm und 5.5 Kilo 
es waren SEHR nah dran :
master hecht mit  *85cm* und 4,5 Kilo 
Yassin  mit  *86 cm* und 6.5 Kilo
aber der  der mit allem am nächsten dran war ist :
schadstoff mit *84 cm *und *5,6 kilo
*@ Der_Baer_2008 tut mir leid hast ni gewonn* ^^


*


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Mr Fangnix schrieb:


> @Der_Baer_2008 tut mir leid hast ni gewonn*
> 
> 
> *



Ach man -.-


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g dem Gewinner !


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> |schild-g dem Gewinner !



...der jetzt ein Bild reinstellen darf!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> ...der jetzt ein Bild reinstellen darf!



Solang ein kurze Schätzung.

Wieviel Abrisse hatte ich heute an der Nidda ?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4 Abrisse


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Darf ich ein Bild reinstellen ?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Darf ich ein Bild reinstellen ?



Ich denke, dass ist okai.. Der Gewinner brauch ja anscheinend noch ein bissn |wavey:


----------



## Sebi888 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wenn keiner will kann auch ich mal wieder eins reinstellen


----------



## Svenno 02 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Sebi888 schrieb:


> Wenn keiner will kann auch ich mal wieder eins reinstellen



Spinnangler wollte doch erstmal#h|kopfkrat


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So der Fisch ist nicht ganz drauf aber es fehlen nur 2cm oder so.Aber Gewicht und Länge  Ich denke ihr schafft das ;-)


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

117 cm und 5,3 Kilo.

Ich such dann schonmal ein Bild, damit ihr nach meinem Sieg nicht solange auf das neue "Rätsel" vom Gewinner - m i r - warten müsst


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Tja aber dafür musst du leider nochmal raten Grins ;-)


----------



## Golfer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

115cm,6kg


----------



## miosga (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

120 cm und 8 kg


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mit den Kilos habt ihr es nicht so. Er war viel schwerer ich bekam ihn kaum hoch. Ich denke 8 Kilo hebe ich so mit einem Arm also wenn ich nen 10 Liter Eimer mit einer Hand tragen kann dann sieht das Foto aber anders aus


----------



## Wilddieb (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi
Also ich denke der hat 1,28 m und 9,78 Kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

116 cm und 28 Pfund(14 kg)


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nicht schlecht Svenno. Rate aber nochmal knapp dran

PS: Habe ein Teil des Drills verfilmt das ist so geil. Scheiß Qualität aber lustig XD


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

120cm, 10kg


----------



## Sebi888 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

119 cm 16 kg ?!


Gruß Sebi


----------



## Mr Fangnix (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

123m und  öhm 25 kilo


----------



## porscher (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,22m   27 pfund


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann kommt die Auflösung?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also er war 1,15m lang und wog gute 16,5 kilo


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Also er war 1,15m lang und wog gute 16,5 kilo



Jaja ich habs nicht so mit den Kilos. Aber mit der Länge war ich sehr na dran


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> 116 cm und 28 Pfund(14 kg)



Svenno gewinnt, oder ..
|schild-g


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Svenno gewinnt, oder ..
> |schild-g



Na ja Gesamt betrachtet vll, aber manche waren mit Länge und Gewicht anch meinen guten Vorgaben!|rolleyes besser


----------



## Sebi888 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da keiner en Bild reinmacht mach hald ich mal eins rein hehe

Also hier ist aber nur die Länge bekannt!


Gruß Sebi


----------



## miosga (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59 cm


----------



## Jens84 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

62 cm


----------



## BigGamer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm|kopfkrat


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

46 cm.


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55 cm


----------



## senner (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag auch 49..

nur mal so als kurzer einwurf..vielleicht schätzen wir dannach mal die fangmeldungen (auf der startseite) vom 12.05 (der von 10.04 Uhr). und 23.4. ich sag max 20 pfund und 3 pfund


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53cm...


----------



## Sebi888 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also Adl3r4ug3  hat zu wenig geschätz
und Jens84  en kleines bisschen zuviel

Gruß Sebi


----------



## Mr Fangnix (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60,5cm würde ich spontan sagen


----------



## BigGamer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Sebi888 schrieb:


> Also Adl3r4ug3 hat zu wenig geschätz
> und Jens84 en kleines bisschen zuviel
> 
> Gruß Sebi


 
also 57? :g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61 cm. der hat ne geile färbung.


----------



## Sebi888 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OK ich lös auf  hatte ganz  genau 60 cm

Gruß Sebi


----------



## Mr Fangnix (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wer war am nächsten dran oder hat gewonn?


----------



## BigGamer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Mr Fangnix schrieb:


> wer war am nächsten dran oder hat gewonn?


 
du, du lümmel! :q


----------



## Mr Fangnix (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

yippie:vik: gudd dann stell ich mal ein neues Foto rein?
eraten werden mussen  Länge und Gewicht
und wer will darf auch den Köder nennen.


----------



## Sebi888 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Köder war Mais oder Bolie 

ich sag 58cm und 4,5 kg


----------



## miosga (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

62,5 cm bei 5,5 kg und Mais als Köder


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65 cm und 10 Pfund , Köder war ein Boilie!


----------



## Mr Fangnix (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

auflösung is morgen,einer ist SEHR nahe dran.


----------



## BigGamer (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Mr Fangnix schrieb:


> auflösung is morgen,einer ist SEHR nahe dran.


 
Wer?

ich sag 66 cm und 9,8796543122 pfund, Köder war ein Gummibärchen :m


----------



## Blinker Mann (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin,

59cm 4,9kg


----------



## F3lix (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55 cm und 9,879654312*1* pfund


----------



## BigGamer (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



F3lix schrieb:


> 55 cm und 9,879654312*1* pfund


 
wenn du damit durchkommst...:r:e:e:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63cm,10,7 Pfund,Mais


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53cm, 4,8 kg, Köder war ne "Mon Chéri Praline"|kopfkrat


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

62cm 4,8 kilo

Köder: Alter Gameboy


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64,756932 cm und 4,6987524 Kilo.
Köödeeer war ein Porsche Cayene


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

 jo Geil


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56cm, 3,25 Kg


----------



## Mr Fangnix (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

AAALLSOO der karpfen hatte 65 cm
und wog 5.5 Kilo
Köder war Mais und *kein* Cayenne^^


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Mr Fangnix schrieb:


> Köder war Mais und *kein* Cayenne^^


 
Schaaade


----------



## BigGamer (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Mr Fangnix schrieb:


> AAALLSOO der karpfen hatte 65 cm
> und wog 5.5 Kilo
> Köder war Mais und *kein* Cayenne^^


 
und, wer hat gewonnen?
Bei den Kommaangaben blick ich nich mehr durch (selbst schuld:m)


----------



## F3lix (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich glaub Miosga hat gewonnen, das Gewicht hat er auf jeden Fall richtig. :m


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



F3lix schrieb:


> Ich glaub Miosga hat gewonnen, das Gewicht hat er auf jeden Fall richtig. :m




kann sein, aber ich glaube vom gesamten habe ich die Nase vorn oder?!|supergri|rolleyes#c


----------



## miosga (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> kann sein, aber ich glaube vom gesamten habe ich die Nase vorn oder?!|supergri|rolleyes#c


 

Ich habe Gewicht und Köder richtig und du nur die Länge:q

Nächstes Bild!!!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

macht mal wieder wer ein neues bild rein?


----------



## BigGamer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ok, wie groß war der?


----------



## Barsch-Guru (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42,5 cm, 1,67 kg


----------



## BigGamer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich hab nur die Länge, der schwimmt noch:m


----------



## Metare (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36,5 cm


----------



## Eisbär14 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

47 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32cm...einem aufmerksamen Beobachter entgeht nicht das kleinste Detail


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40 cm

das schleimige muss ins ma(t)schige


----------



## eric_d. (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze ihn auf 35 cm


----------



## miosga (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45 cm


----------



## Nils1981 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48 :vik:


----------



## the big catch (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich gloof 41,25 cm.Wenn man nämlich genau hinguckt....|bigeyes


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

44,56 cm


----------



## BigGamer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> 32cm...einem aufmerksamen Beobachter entgeht nicht das kleinste Detail


 
Dann bist du aber der schlechteste Beobachter bisher



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> 40 cm
> 
> das schleimige muss ins ma(t)schige


 
du merkst dir alles, wa?

@all denkt ihr wirklich ich hab so kleine Füße??


----------



## Nitro (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

52,3cm


----------



## ronald7 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

44 cm


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigGamer schrieb:


> @all denkt ihr wirklich ich hab so kleine Füße??


 
Nee, wir trauen Dir einfach nur nicht zu das du so große Fische fängst!


----------



## Steve Deluxe (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

51,5cm


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Nee, wir trauen Dir einfach nur nicht zu das du so große Fische fängst!


 
Einmal war Petrus mir hold#6


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Einmal war Petrus mir hold#6


 
Hab mit ihm gesprochen, soll nicht wieder vorkommen sagt er...


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Hab mit ihm gesprochen, soll nicht wieder vorkommen sagt er...


 
Der alte Fiesling:q

Und du bist ne olle Petze:m


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Der alte Fiesling:q
> 
> Und du bist ne olle Petze:m


 
Habs halt nicht so gerne wenn andere was fangen und ich nicht!


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Habs halt nicht so gerne wenn andere was fangen und ich nicht!


 
auch noch Neid!|rolleyes
Wenn das dem Petrus zu Ohren kommt:m


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigGamer schrieb:


> auch noch Neid!|rolleyes
> Wenn das dem Petrus zu Ohren kommt:m


 

Is für den kein Problem, is ja mein Freund!


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Is für den kein Problem, is ja mein Freund!


 
Was hast du denn gemacht, das du dicke mit Petrus bist?


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nix, der sieht nur wie mich hier mit drei Thread´s abkämpfe und hat Mitleid!

Grüße Alex


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Nix, der sieht nur wie mich hier mit drei Thread´s abkämpfe und hat Mitleid!


 
Ich doch auch#h


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Du hast aber deinen Rythmus gefunden, ich noch nicht! Außerdem muss ich zwischendurch so tun als würde ich was arbeiten!


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Du hast aber deinen Rythmus gefunden, ich noch nicht! Außerdem muss ich zwischendurch so tun als würde ich was arbeiten!


 
Du ärmster!|pftroest:


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich liebe Mitleid! 

Ist eigentlich jemand genervt wegen dem ganzen Off- Topic- Kram hier?


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Ich liebe Mitleid!


 
Sollst du bekommen:
|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich jemand genervt wegen dem ganzen Off- Topic- Kram hier?


 
Ist das nicht ein Offtopic-trööt?


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Naja, soll normalerweise geschätz werden hier, oder?!

Aber is ja auch egal, mir macht´s heute mal Spaß ausnahmsweise!


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Naja, soll normalerweise geschätz werden hier, oder?!
> 
> Aber is ja auch egal, mir macht´s heute mal Spaß ausnahmsweise!


 
Na dann schätz doch:m


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hab ich doch!!! Ich darf doch nur einmal.


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Hab ich doch!!! Ich darf doch nur einmal.


 
liegst aber hinten#c


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Echt, dann hab ich mich verschrieben, das zählt nicht. Ich will nochmal...!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Dann bist du aber der schlechteste Beobachter bisher



Kann doch gar nicht sein...#d


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Kann doch gar nicht sein...#d


 
oh doch#6:q
Da liegt sogar ein Zollstock inner Ecke:q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigGamer schrieb:


> oh doch#6:q
> Da liegt sogar ein Zollstock inner Ecke:q



EBEN!!!! Das war das kleine Detail, das ich gemeint habe. Im Bild müssen etwa 12cm des Zollstocks liegen. So bin ich auf meine Schätzung gekommen.:vik:


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ein Profiler..., net schlecht, net schlecht


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Ein Profiler..., net schlecht, net schlecht




;+;+;+


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> ;+;+;+


 

Reg dich nicht auf, das war ein SCHERZ...


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> EBEN!!!! Das war das kleine Detail, das ich gemeint habe. Im Bild müssen etwa 12cm des Zollstocks liegen. So bin ich auf meine Schätzung gekommen.:vik:


 
da liegst du aber ganz falsch mit, das sind keine 12 cm:m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Reg dich nicht auf, das war ein SCHERZ...



Ich rege mich nicht auf. Ich weis nur nicht, was du mit Profiler gemeinst hast!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigGamer schrieb:


> da liegst du aber ganz falsch mit, das sind keine 12 cm:m



Hmmm. Wie viel CM sind den von dem Zolltsock auf dem Bild sichtbar?;+


----------



## Meteraal (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag das der Brassen 54,3652431753429464427342363437 cm hat!!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Ich sag das der Brassen 54,3652431753429464427342363437 cm hat!!!!



Bei nächsten Mal bitte etwas genauer!|znaika:


----------



## Meteraal (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Bei nächsten Mal bitte etwas genauer!|znaika:


 

ok :q:q:q:q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Ich liebe Mitleid!
> 
> Ist eigentlich jemand genervt wegen dem ganzen Off- Topic- Kram hier?



Ne des is kein Problem. Sonst wirds doch auch langweilig, wenn man nur schätzt.


Wenn ich angeln geh, schläft Petrus immernoch oder is feiern


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich denke 48 ! ....
was ist denn mit ner auflösung??


----------



## Karpfenkiller123 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich denke 49,67534353534 ! 
|kopfkrat richtig ?


----------



## Meteraal (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Karpfenkiller123 schrieb:


> Ich denke 49,67534353534 !
> |kopfkrat richtig ?


 

was denn:  49, 67534353534  *Km* ??????????????=)=)=)=)=)=)=)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

47,5 cm....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Meteraal schrieb:


> was denn:  49, 67534353534  *Km* ??????????????=)=)=)=)=)=)=)



Oder Kilo.|kopfkrat


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auuuflöösungg ??


----------



## Eisbär14 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja was ist denn nun....?


----------



## BigGamer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok, ok, kommt ja schon#6

Steve Deluxe hat gewonnen, es waren 56 cm.


----------



## miosga (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-gan Steve Deluxe. 

Wer hat noch ein neues Bild?


----------



## Meteraal (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Oder Kilo.|kopfkrat


 
sicher!!!!!!!!!!!!! so ein brassen will ich sehen!!!


----------



## Tobias9 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo,

wenn keiner ein Bild einstellt, dann bin ich mal so dreist und hau eins rein! 

Länge und Gewicht bitte

mfg Tobias


----------



## schadstoff (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48cm und 6,5 pfund


----------



## Svenno 02 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55 cm 7 Pfund


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60cm, 9 Pfund|kopfkrat


----------



## Tobi94 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65,53987cm....


----------



## Eisbär14 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67 cm und 5.234 kg


----------



## miosga (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53 cm und 4000g


----------



## yassin (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61cm und 5.5kg


----------



## Siermann (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67cm bei satten 6kg!....oder???


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66 cm und 6,46 kg


----------



## angler4711 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin!



Genau 58,4 cm und 2495 gramm!


----------



## Barsch-Guru (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3,3 kg; 47,3 cm


----------



## Meteraal (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich denke 68 cm und 5,4 kg!!!!


----------



## allrounderab (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63cm bei 3950 gramm


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

auflösung?


----------



## BigGamer (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> auflösung?


 
halt, ich will auch noch schätzen:vik:

54 cm und 7,7 pfund


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56cm 3,1kg


----------



## Wilddieb (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich auch noch schnell 

64 und 3786 Gramm


----------



## Steve Deluxe (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigGamer schrieb:


> ok, ok, kommt ja schon#6
> 
> Steve Deluxe hat gewonnen, es waren 56 cm.




hey coll, hätt ich ned gedacht. also der neue : 62cm und 2,7 kg


----------



## Meteraal (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

es wird Zeit für die Auflösung!!!!


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Meteraal schrieb:


> es wird Zeit für die Auflösung!!!!



guck mal über dir!:q


----------



## miosga (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> guck mal über dir!:q


 
das war die alte auflösung!#6


----------



## Meteraal (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



miosga schrieb:


> das war die alte auflösung!#6


 
ebend!!! genau so seh ich das auch!!!


----------



## voller stiffel (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

petri.
wie gross und wie schwer ist das wasserferkel|uhoh:


----------



## voller stiffel (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

verdammt der schuh|bigeyes


----------



## angler4711 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin!


Er hat 48cm und 1,85kg.


----------



## Siermann (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie groß warn der andere nun?????
51cm bei 2,2 kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

46 cm 4 pfund


----------



## BigGamer (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

41 cm


----------



## yassin (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

47cm  1,9kg


----------



## Esoxfan (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45cm und 2 kilo.:m


----------



## voller stiffel (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

auflösung:50cm 2,3 kilo.
gut geschätzt männer:m
petri


----------



## BigGamer (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Next!


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hab kein Billd


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wer ein Bild hat, kanns gerne reinstellen!


----------



## colognecarp (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Länge weis ich nicht aber Gewicht hab ich. Viel Spaß


----------



## Maik (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Länge weis ich nicht aber Gewicht hab ich. Viel Spaß


und wo is das bild


----------



## Barsch-Guru (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Länge weis ich nicht aber Gewicht hab ich. Viel Spaß


 

0kg bei 0 cm, ich hab gewonnen!


----------



## colognecarp (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ups Bild fehlte


----------



## BigGamer (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69cm?


----------



## miosga (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66 cm und 5,2 kilogramm


----------



## colognecarp (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Die länge weis ich nicht, hab ihn nur abgewogen


----------



## yassin (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17 pfund


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6 kg dneke ich^^


----------



## Meteraal (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage 6,7 kg!!!!!!  Hoffentlich hab ich auch ma recht


----------



## The flyfisher (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag so ungefähr 18 pfund


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15 Pfund#6


----------



## Maik (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

14Pfund


----------



## Wilddieb (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich denke mal 4950 Gramm


----------



## Mr Fangnix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm ich denk mal so 7.2 Kilogrammm
ehm und  70 cm


----------



## Blinker Mann (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hallo,

7300g


----------



## angler4711 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin!



68cm und 4850 gramm!


----------



## BigGamer (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10 pfund


----------



## Nick_A (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann mach ich auch mal ´ne Ansage 

Mind. 8,11 kg bei 77,8 cm :q


----------



## Founier (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 cm 2,8kg 
das Bild ist sehr vorteilhaft für den Zander ausgelegt|bigeyes


----------



## Founier (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ups
hab mich in der Seite vertan. 
Der Schuppi hat locker 9 Pfund


----------



## colognecarp (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Es gab noch keinen treffer, ein Tip ?!? er hat schon etwas mehr gefressen als ihr alle angegeben habt


----------



## grazy04 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

8325gr sach ich ma...


----------



## Barsch-Guru (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10,2 kg...


----------



## Steve Deluxe (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

7498,467239846284572759275 kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> 7498,467239846284572759275 kg



Das ist aber ein richtig fettes Wasserschwein!:m:q


----------



## Barsch-Guru (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein richtig fettes Wasserschwein!:m:q


 
Wohl eher ein Pottwal mit knapp 7,5 Tonnen...


----------



## colognecarp (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich löse mal auf. 24 Pfund hatte der Gute !


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Keine Lust nachzugucken, aber ich kann schonma sagen, dass Steve Deluxe NICHT gewonnen hat


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ich löse mal auf. 24 Pfund hatte der Gute !



Somit hat Barsch-Guru gewonnen!!!|schild-g



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> 10,2 kg...



#r


----------



## BigGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wer stellt ein neues rein?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Wer stellt ein neues rein?



Der, der gewonnen hat, der hat das Vorrecht...
Aber wenn ein anderer will, geht das sicherlich klar.|kopfkrat


----------



## Barsch-Guru (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich |stolz:!

Leider hab ich mom. kein Bild, vielleicht nach diesem Wochenende...

Ich hätte aber einen Wunsch, kann mal einer was "Exotisches" reinstellen?


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

fänd ich auch gut ... ^^ so nen ... hmmm .... clownfish oder so !!^^ ... da muss man dann auch ganz genau schätzen

PS: ich hätte ja noch ein paar Bilder ... aber alle die halbwegs gelungen sind und auf meinem PC sind befinden sich in meinem album und da steht wenn ichs weiß ehhh die länge und das gewicht drunter !


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber einen Wunsch, kann mal einer was "Exotisches" reinstellen?



Sein Wusch sei Euch zu Befehl!:vik:


----------



## grazy04 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nicht wirklich exotisch, aber ich hätte da   :

http://img60.*ih.us/img60/6583/hechtohnepose.jpg

und nen Barsch:

http://img200.*ih.us/img200/3361/dscf0494r.jpg

beim Hecht die Größe und beim Barsch beides. 
Größe ist auf 0,5cm bekannt, das Gewicht beim Barsch auf 100gr


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hecht: 26 cm
Barsch: 38 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hecht: 30 cm
Barsch: 40 cm 1100 g


----------



## timy169 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hecht:29 cm
Barsch:39 cm und 700 g


----------



## miosga (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25,5 cm der Hecht
33,5 cm und 800g der Barsch


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hecht 32cm
Barsch 41cm, 1000gr


----------



## Nils1981 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hecht: 16 cm 
Barsch: 33 cm


----------



## Backfire (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

beide 32.5 cm

barsch 890gr.


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hecht: 34,79634cm

Barsch:29cm und 600g


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Barsch=35cm und 800gr
hecht=35cm


----------



## BigGamer (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Barsch 41 cm
Hecht  42 cm


----------



## Wilddieb (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hecht 36 cm

Barsch 34 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hecht : 31cm
Barsch : 42cm mit 1,1 kg


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hecht: 34
Barsch 39 bei 1,1 kg


----------



## angler4711 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin, moin!


Hecht 42cm und der Barsch 38cm und 1100 gramm schwehr.


----------



## Meteraal (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

barsch: 35cm bei 0,7 kg
Hecht: 38,5 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann gibbet die Auflösung?


----------



## grazy04 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

bin grad am schauen wer nah drann ist  ,  mom noch


----------



## grazy04 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so die Auflösung:

Hecht 28cm (Tauwurm)

Barsch: 40cm mit 1,2Kg (Rotwurmbündel)

damit können sich Svenno 02 , LahnDöbel  , Adlerauge und pike/perch/zander die Blumen teilen, ihr seid am nächsten mit den jeweiligen Angaben drann.


----------



## Meteraal (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

und wer stellt als nächstest nen Bild rein??


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



grazy04 schrieb:


> so die Auflösung:
> 
> Hecht 28cm (Tauwurm)
> 
> ...



|stolz:|muahah:juhu:q



Meteraal schrieb:


> und wer stellt als nächstest nen Bild rein??



Der, der fragt!|jump:


----------



## BigGamer (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Der, der fragt!|jump:


 
Na, dann wirds einfach, ein Aal mit genau einem Meter Länge:q:q


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Na, dann wirds einfach, ein Aal mit genau einem Meter Länge:q:q




Wo du Recht hast!:vik::q


----------



## BigGamer (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Zeit für einen neueeeeeeeeeen!:m


----------



## Meteraal (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jo ok dann mach ich ma meinen Namen ma alle Ehre!!!! Einen Aal, aber keinen Meteraal ,oder doch????????? man munkelt noch!!!!=)=)=)=)


----------



## Meteraal (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ach ja länge und gewicht sind ufs genauste bekannt!!!!


----------



## miosga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3 cm vom Meter weg: 97 cm 
bei 550g


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

90 cm 1200 g


----------



## BigGamer (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich bleib bei meiner Theorie:
1m:vik:


----------



## Wilddieb (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

92 cm und 1070 gramm


----------



## Jens84 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

89cm und 850gr.


----------



## grazy04 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,04m bei 1165gr


----------



## Meteraal (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

morgen löse ich auf!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78cm.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

88 cm


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

87 cm bei 1,111 kg ^^


----------



## Meteraal (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

gewinner sind grazy und dorsch888!!!!!

der aal war 80 cm lang und 1,150 kg schwer!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!


----------



## BigGamer (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Allerangler (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g an die Gewinner !  Ich trinke nen kühles blondes :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat jemand ein neues Bild?|kopfkrat


----------



## BigGamer (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wer hat noch eins?


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*





Größe?
Gewicht?


----------



## The flyfisher (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Größe?
> Gewicht?



Ich schätz ma 41 
und gewicht 800gr


----------



## Svenno 02 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Größe?:m
> Gewicht?



41 cm, danke fürn Zollstock und 1000 g?


----------



## Meteraal (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

41 cm =) bei 960 g.


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> 41 cm, danke fürn Zollstock und 1000 g?


Passt genau!!#6

Und wollte eigentlich ein anderes Bild einstellen, ohne Zollstock.
Naja, nächstes mal!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jetzt wollte ich gerade meine 41,5cm schätzen und schon ist aufgelöst...:vik:


----------



## BigGamer (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

die Runde war zu schnell für mich#t


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Passt genau!!#6
> 
> Und wollte eigentlich ein anderes Bild einstellen, ohne Zollstock.
> Naja, nächstes mal!



Cool, passte auch das Gewicht?


----------



## miosga (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hier mal eine kleine Schleie zum schätzen. Ist aber nur die Länge bekannt.


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39 cm


----------



## BigGamer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42 cm


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34 cm


----------



## Meteraal (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze 35 cm!!!!


----------



## miosga (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Die Schleie hat eine Länge von 37 cm. 
BigGamer liegt mit seinen 38 cm am nächsten dran.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



miosga schrieb:


> Die Schleie hat eine Länge von 37 cm.
> BigGamer liegt mit seinen 38 cm am nächsten dran.



.. #d#d


----------



## Mischpaper (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40 cm


----------



## BigGamer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



miosga schrieb:


> Die Schleie hat eine Länge von 37 cm.
> BigGamer liegt mit seinen 38 cm am nächsten dran.


 
:vik::vik:



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> .. #d#d


 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Mischpaper schrieb:


> 40 cm


 
Es wurde schon aufgelöst


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Och menno...schon wieder ist die Lösung auf dem Tisch...ähhh in der Pfanne..., bevor ich auch nur daran denken konnte eine Schätzung zu posten...|kopfkrat


----------



## BigGamer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann stell doch einen ein!


----------



## BigGamer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also wenn kein andrer will stell ich mal 2 rein:g:


----------



## miosga (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Barsch: 11 cm
Rotfeder: 20 cm


----------



## Tobi94 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Rotfeder: 22cm


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also das RotfederGewässer ist ein Traum 
So idyllisch


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Das ist ein Rotauge

Rotfedern ahben doch kein silbernes Schuppenkleid

Barsch: 14 cm
Rotauge: 18 cm


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Barsch: 19 cm 
Rotfeder !: 21 cm

aber rotaugen haben ein unterständiges maul !


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Barsch : 21cm
Rotauge : 21cm


#c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Barsch 18cm
Rotauge 23cm


----------



## Meteraal (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

rotauge: 21 cm 
Barsch: 14cm


----------



## Ophidian (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Barsch: 12cm
Rotauge: 21cm


----------



## BigGamer (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Also das RotfederGewässer ist ein Traum
> So idyllisch


 
jup, für Matchangeln ist das goil!:vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigGamer schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Ich wollte auch mal gewinnen


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Barsch 13 cm
Rot.. 17 cm

@BigGamer: Was isses denn nun? Das Maul sieht man nicht gut. Die Farbe vom Schuppenkleid kann man nicht erkennen, könnte auch dunkel sein nur sieht man nicht. Und Flossenansatz sieht man auch nicht so gut.


----------



## BigGamer (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> @BigGamer: Was isses denn nun? Das Maul sieht man nicht gut. Die Farbe vom Schuppenkleid kann man nicht erkennen, könnte auch dunkel sein nur sieht man nicht. Und Flossenansatz sieht man auch nicht so gut.


 
Ich geh´ mal stark von einem Rotauge aus, aber 100% würd ich nicht drauf geben. Hab ihn auch nicht allzu genau betrachten können da er mir plötzlich aus den Fingern gerutscht ist


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wo ist denn die Auflösung?


----------



## BigGamer (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Kommt:g

Also der Barsch hatte 11cm und das Rotauge 21cm.

Miosga hatte den Barsch richtig, das Rotauge wurde von pike/perch/zander, Adl3r4ug3, Meteraal und Ophidian richtig erraten.#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Kommt:g
> 
> Also der Barsch hatte 11cm und das Rotauge 21cm.
> 
> Miosga hatte den Barsch richtig, das Rotauge wurde *von *pike/perch/zander, *Adl3r4ug3*, Meteraal und Ophidian *richtig erraten*.#6



|stolz:


----------



## yassin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schätzen: gewicht und köder


----------



## Ophidian (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

denke mal 51cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Ophidian schrieb:


> denke mal 51cm



Er meinte Gewicht und Köder!:q:q:q*dong*:q


ich schätze mal 5 kilo und Frolic als Köder


----------



## Meteraal (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze 4,6 kg und als köder boilie!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## miosga (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3.600g und als köder mais


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4 kilo dick und auf pellet


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3.5 kg und der Köder war ein Tannenzapfen


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

P.S.: Tannenzapfen am Haar


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4,3 kilo und 2 Körner Mais.


----------



## yassin (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

heute Abend gibbet die Auflösung
PS: er war ziemlich gierig


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Köder= Mais
Gewicht: 3800g


----------



## Doc Plato (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3200gr Köder waren diese gekochten Teigkugeln...


----------



## Tom78 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4,2 Kg auf Mais & Maden


----------



## Meteraal (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mann der soll ma die Lösung reinstellen!!


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Meteraal schrieb:


> mann der soll ma die Lösung reinstellen!!



Genau wie war das mit Heute gibbet ne Auflösung wir haben schon den 8.07.09:q


----------



## BigGamer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jenau!:m


----------



## yassin (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OK,OK
der gute hatte 6pfund und 300g und biss auf zweieinhalb gekochte teigkugeln
gewonnen hat... doc plato


----------



## Doc Plato (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

:vik::vik::vik:

Wat han isch denn nu jewonne?


----------



## Barsch-Guru (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Du hast die einmalige Möglichkeit gewonnen ein neues Bild hochzuladen. Also los... ich (wir) warten...

Grüße Alex


----------



## Doc Plato (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*







Bitte Länge und Köder raten. Auflösung gibt es morgen früh?!


Edit: Diese seltsame Ruteauflage links im Bild gehört mir nicht!


----------



## Barsch-Guru (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1.) Kann jeder sagen...
2.) Sehr schlecht zu erkennen ob das Schweinchen auch einen Bäuchlein hat
3.) ich versuche trotzdem einen halbwegs passablen Tipp abzugeben: 22,3 Pfd bei 79,4 cm
4.) Petri Heil


Grüße Alex


----------



## Doc Plato (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Das Schweinchen hatte einen richtigen Hängebauch, aber es geht nit ums Gewicht sondern umme Länge! 
Zu Deinem Tip - KALT!


----------



## Barsch-Guru (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Oh, |peinlich , wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...

Man sollte ja Köder und Länge raten!

OK, bei der Länge hab ich meine Karte verspielt, versuche ich es mit dem Köder: Boilie mit Käsearoma


----------



## Founier (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Länge 91cm
Köder Pop Up Boilie


----------



## Thomas090883 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

87,5 cm bei 33 Pfd 
Köder war Hartmais

Gruß Thomas


----------



## miosga (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

91 cm und als köder hartmais am haar


----------



## Kampflaus (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73cm und der köder war Mais


----------



## BigGamer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78 cm, auf Boilie und in Spanien?


----------



## Doc Plato (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Fangort war Spanien, soweit erstmal korrekt. Die Schwanzflosse, was auf dem alten und schlechten Foto schwer zu erkennen ist, ist leicht in Richtung Kamera  gebogen. Sieht der echt so klein aus?


----------



## BigGamer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hmm, nagut dann 1,02 m


----------



## Doc Plato (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich lasse Euch noch etwas zappeln :m


----------



## Barsch-Guru (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

also wenn BigGamer nochmal darf, will ich auch nochmal!

99,5 cm


----------



## BigGamer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ich lasse Euch noch etwas zappeln :m


 
passt auf, dass ist ein fieser Trick damit wir jetzt alle zu hoch schätzen:m


----------



## Doc Plato (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ui ui ui... das geht ja hier zu wie bei der Feuerwehr! es sind schon ein paar sehr knappe Antworten dabei! Soll ich jetzt schon auflösen? ;+


----------



## Kampflaus (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BigGamer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja aber flott:m


----------



## Doc Plato (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Länge war 98cm, Köder Butter-Boilie! Barsch-Guru war am dichtesten dran - Glückwunsch, Sie habe einen Gutschein gewonnen und dürfen einmal kostenlos in den Wald schxxxxxx #6

Kameraden der Koksfront.... also wirklich... die Antwort zu diesem kleinem Rätsel steht schon seit ewigkeiten hier im Forum... die Suchfunktion unter meinen eigenen Beiträgen (der erste) hätte die Lösung gebracht


----------



## BigGamer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Länge war 98cm, Köder Butter-Boilie! Barsch-Guru war am dichtesten dran - Glückwunsch, Sie habe einen Gutschein gewonnen und dürfen einmal kostenlos in den Wald schxxxxxx #6


 
hey ich hab gewonnen, ich hatte das Land und dne Köder richtig *schmoll*:m


----------



## Doc Plato (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Lies mal lieber Deine PN`s! :m


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigGamer schrieb:


> hey ich hab gewonnen, ich hatte das Land und dne Köder richtig *schmoll*:m


 

Ja wie siehts denn aus? Bekommen wir mal wieder was zu sehen, oder wie?! 

Grüße Alex


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Ja wie siehts denn aus? Bekommen wir mal wieder was zu sehen, oder wie?!



Ich hoffe doch...


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch...


 
Na dann mal los, zeig was Du zu bieten hast...


----------



## BigGamer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mein Protest wurde anerkannt, das kann ich doch nich ahnen


Also auf ein neues, Länge und Köder bitte:


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OK, ne harte Nuss!

18,5 cm und auf Boilie (Spaß) ich denk auf 2 Maden und 1 Pinkie!


----------



## miosga (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

21 cm und als Köder 2 Maden


----------



## BigGamer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Leider falsch


----------



## Dracian (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nachdem ich nun schonmal auf Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren hier bin kann ich ja auch gleich mal was zu dem Rotauge sagen

20cm
180 gr

Ausserdem sehe ich ne Grundmontage darum tippe ich auf Teig

mfG
Tobi


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Leider falsch


 

Was falsch? Beides?|bigeyes Gibt es nicht, ich verschätze mich seltenst!:q


----------



## BigGamer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ Dracian
Gewicht hab ich nicht, und wo siehst du auf dem Bild ne Grundmontage?


----------



## BigGamer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> 23cm, Maiskorn


 

Und stopp, 100% Treffer!#6


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jetzt will ich mal´n Kaulbarsch sehen!:q


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> :vik:. Das Maiskorn sieht ein ganz klein wenig im Maul. Da glänzt zumindest n'goldgelber Gnubbel. Wenn ich nicht phantasiere...


 

Was Du alles siehst, ich brauch ne Brille!


----------



## BigGamer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Hängt da nicht links unten neben dem Fisch nen Birnenblei am Wirbel?


 
Ne, ich hab gefeedert, aber das sieht wirklich so aus|kopfkrat

PS: 1000er:vik:


----------



## Dracian (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> :vik:. Das Maiskorn sieht ein ganz klein wenig im Maul. Da glänzt zumindest n'goldgelber Gnubbel. Wenn ich nicht phantasiere...


 
Genau das hab ich auch gesehen und ich dachte das sei Teig #t

@BigGamer
Was die Grundmontage angeht => Hab auch das Birnenblei an der Rutenspitze gesehen und das mit ner Grundmontage assoziiert

und zu langsam war ich auch #h

P.S. grz zum 1000sten


----------



## BigGamer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> :vik:. Das Maiskorn sieht ein ganz klein wenig im Maul. Da glänzt zumindest n'goldgelber Gnubbel. Wenn ich nicht phantasiere...


 
Oha du menschliches Mikroskop:m
Wahnsinn wie du das auf den ersten Blick erkannt hast#6

Und aus der durchschnittlichen Maiskornknubbelgröße hast du dann die exakte Länge errechnet?:q



Dracian schrieb:


> @BigGamer
> Was die Grundmontage angeht => Hab auch das Birnenblei an der Rutenspitze gesehen und das mit ner Grundmontage assoziiert


 
Unter 400% Zoom erkennt man, dass es ein Futterkorb ist:q



Dracian schrieb:


> P.S. grz zum 1000sten


 
thx:m


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Länge: 76 cm

Köder: Wobbler


----------



## BigGamer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

81 cm, Mepps


----------



## Dracian (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich geb ihm 80 und sach Blinker


----------



## CaSp3r (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

79cm köder: Köfi


----------



## angler1996 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

81 cm 
Mais

Gruß A.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63cm und Köder Spinner


----------



## Wilddieb (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73 cm und Köder tippe ich auf Wurm


----------



## BigGamer (6. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Stelle er das nächste ein!:m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dein Wunsch sei ihm zu Befehl


----------



## Mr Fangnix (6. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hat jmd eins? ich  würde mich bereit erklären  zu erraten sind Länge Gewicht Köder und Montage  (feeder  normal grund  usw...)
auflösung is morgen so geg. um 17 uhr


----------



## BigGamer (7. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45er Schleie auf Wurm an der Grundmontage mit 3,5 pfd


----------



## Ophidian (7. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Die Schöne hat auf jedenfall 46cm und 1,9kg.
Gefangen auf Tauwurm an der Grundmontage:m


----------



## Wilddieb (7. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Köder: Tauwurm
Grundmontage 
Grösse:47
Gewicht: 1740 Gramm

Ps:Ja ich kann das nächste einstellen  wenn es noch gewünscht sein sollte.

Gruss: Manuel


----------



## Meteraal (7. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

49 cm, 1,43kg, auf wurm an der normalen grundmontage


----------



## Frisco (7. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Fotomontage! ;-)   Die hat nur 21cm mit 784gr... Gar nicht gefangen, sondern überredet auzugeben!


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Köder: Frolic
Posenmontage
46 cm
1,5 kg


----------



## miosga (7. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48 cm bei 1.600g, überlistet mit Schwimmbrot an der "Schwimmbrot-Montage"


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Länge: 44cm
Gewicht: 4 Pfund
Köder: Forellen-Spinner. Die Schleie war nur ein Beifang beim Forellen Angeln mit der Spinnrute...
Montage: Spinnmontage mit 0,20er mono und nem Mepps Aglia Gr.2 in Silber in Fluo Gelb dran. Spinnrute war ne 2,40m 5-25g. Hersteller weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## allrounder11 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42cm, 1850gramm


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie war das mit der Auflösung um 17:00 Uhr


----------



## BigGamer (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> um 17:00 Uhr


 
Auf Hawaii


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Auf Hawaii


am strand


----------



## BigGamer (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> am strand


 
da kann man den Blick auf die Uhr schonmal vergessen|rolleyes:m


----------



## Troutcarp (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*


|good:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann kommt den jetzt die Auflösung?#c


----------



## BigGamer (10. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja, wo bleibtse?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

...immer noch nicht...ich glaube der hat uns vergessen...


----------



## BigGamer (10. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Was am Waikiki Beach wohl vor sich geht


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jaaaaaa#d


----------



## Wilddieb (10. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na dann Grösse und  Köder 
Auflösen werde ich dann Morgen Abend


----------



## BigGamer (10. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39cm auf maden


----------



## grazy04 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36,5cm auf Fliege


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Meld mich auch mal wieder 

Und gleich mit meinem Siegerpost 

43 cm auf Mais


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Achja, hätte dann auch ma wieder was zum schätzen.


----------



## Blinker Mann (10. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38 cm, auf Wurm


----------



## miosga (10. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42 cm und er biss auf mais


----------



## Wilddieb (10. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ihr seid noch nicht in der Nähe, der Länge, da müsst ihr noch ein bischen drauflegen und der Köder war bisher auch noch nicht dabei.
Gebe euch noch einen Tip bin 1,96 gross und habe selber 100Kg 
Das foto würde aus ca 3 meter entfernung gemacht.
Mal sehen wer das rennen macht von euch.

gruss: Manuel


----------



## Meteraal (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag 48 cm und als köder diente weizen ( es fällt mir kein anderer besserer köder ein!!!(=(=(=       =)=)  )


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

52cm, Köder: Autoreifengummi


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53 cm und Tigernuss..


----------



## CaSp3r (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56 auf Wurm


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich würd mal schätzen deiner ist so 45 zentimeter lang.
nicht schlecht so einen hab ich noch nicht auch wenns nicht der größte ist^^
aber ich machs auch noch nicht so lange.


----------



## Schleien_Lover (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48 cm...auf einem kleinen aber feinen Mistwurm


----------



## Wilddieb (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Petrijünger94 schrieb:


> ich würd mal schätzen deiner ist so 45 zentimeter lang.
> nicht schlecht so einen hab ich noch nicht auch wenns nicht der größte ist^^
> aber ich machs auch noch nicht so lange.



Da sag ich nix zu sonst schnappt Honey mich auch noch|rolleyes
Und Boardferkel wollt ich nicht werden:vik:
Obwohl da kannst du 44,7 von abrechen ist ein Sport......
der steht dann immer der ist zu kurz zum hängen#c


----------



## Honeyball (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was ein Ferkel und das in dem Alter #d.
> 
> Honey, schnapp ihn Dir!


Na, aber mit Vergnügen !!! :vik:



Petrijünger94 schrieb:


> ich würd mal schätzen deiner ist so 45 zentimeter lang.
> nicht schlecht so einen hab ich noch nicht auch wenns nicht der größte ist^^
> aber ich machs auch noch nicht so lange.



Im zarten Alter von 15 tät mich das auch wundern...
Jedenfalls:












Ich hab gerade festgestellt, dass ich diesen jungen Burschen heute schon zum zweiten Mal verhafte!!!


----------



## Wilddieb (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also ich löse mal auf, der Karpfen war genau 50 cm gross und gefangen habe ich den süssen auf Schwimmbrot.

Somit ist Kauelbarschspezi am dichtesten dran.
Den Köder hat leider keiner getroffen.

Dann stellt hoffe ich der halbe Gewinner#6 den nächsten Fisch ein.

Gruss:Manuel


----------



## GarstigerKot (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nabend zusammen#h
ich hoffe ich darf mich euch noch anschlissen|bla:
ich sag euch wie groß er ist 68cm |bigeyes

mfg christian


----------



## GarstigerKot (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

toller hecht wo bekommt man den die mücke her|bigeyes????
dachte mein bildschirm wäre im arsch....gewittertierchen oder so...|muahah:
achja wenn ich darf würde ich gerne als nächstes was reinstellen....

mfg...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

76 cm. 

Nebenbei, ich find das ist ein sehr schönes Bild.


----------



## Wilddieb (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Tippe mal auf 79 cm 
Und supi Foto


----------



## BigGamer (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70cm?


----------



## miosga (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68 cm


----------



## HEWAZA (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ist ein 77er!


----------



## GarstigerKot (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ miosga #h
kannst doch nicht das gleiche schätzen wie ich|rolleyes;+

mfg


----------



## Leski (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72cm is der!:m


----------



## Meteraal (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich glöb der is 78 cm groß!!!!


----------



## GarstigerKot (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hallo.....
ich hätte da was#6
bitte länge und gewicht....noch ne frage wie bekomm ich das bild so groß hin wie kaulbarschspezi...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

95cm, 10 Pfund|kopfkrat


----------



## Wilddieb (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,24 meter
11,5 kg


----------



## Meteraal (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> |closed:
> 
> Der Meteraal hat jewonnen |smash::vik:.
> 
> Nun her mit nem neuen Foto .


 

jaaaaa den nagel auf dem kopf getroffen!!!!!
:vik::vik::vik:

ich sag das der Hecht 116 cm lang ist und 12,1 kg schwer ist!!!!
was fürn geiler hecht-so ein würd ich auch gern ma fangen=)=)


----------



## miosga (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

121 cm bei 10,5 kg Gewicht


----------



## Leski (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

115cm und 8,5 Kilo


----------



## GarstigerKot (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Guten morgen leute!!

ahhh der ein oder andere ist schon nahe dran#6.....ich lass euch noch bis heute nachmittag 15-16 uhr zeit dann löse ich auf|bla:

mfg christian

p.s. danke kaulbarschsp. für die info#6
aber das ist mir doch bissel kompleziert|uhoh: dann bleibts halt klein


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

114 cm. 

Wenn keiner was dagegen hat würde ich heute Abend ein neues einstellen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich würde auch gerne dann mal einen reinstellen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schätzt einfach richtig, dann darf nämlich der Gewinner eines reinstellen.


----------



## GarstigerKot (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

erst schätzen:g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> erst schätzen:g



hab ich doch schon...|kopfkrat


----------



## GarstigerKot (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> hab ich doch schon...|kopfkrat


 
sorry...nicht gesehen#t


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> sorry...nicht gesehen#t



Kein Problem


----------



## Meteraal (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Schätzt einfach richtig, dann darf nämlich der Gewinner eines reinstellen.


 
jein, auch net immer !!!!!!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Aber zu mindest gibt es dann keinen Streit um das reinstellen, des nächsten Bildes. Denn eigentlich war es ja so vorgesehen, dass immer der Gewinner der vorigen Schätzung das nächste Bild reinstellen darf. Es sei denn, er will nicht oder hat gerade kein Bild. Dann kann der diese Ehre natürlich weiter reichen.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Aber is schon erniedrigend wenn man nie richtig schätzt


----------



## BeatleB84 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OK, meine Schätzung: 112 cm und 7480 g!

Glückwunsch zum Fang und Petri!!!


----------



## BigGamer (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze 109cm


----------



## BigGamer (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay, dann 1,22m


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mmh 119 cm und 11,2 kilo 
ist doch Glasklar:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> [...]heute nachmittag 15-16 [...]l



...jetzt müsste dann bald die Auflösung kommen...


----------



## BigGamer (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> ...jetzt müsste dann bald die Auflösung kommen...


 
Apropos, Mr Fangnix ist immernoch in Verzug:q


----------



## GarstigerKot (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo zusammen.....

der spannende moment ist gekommen|bigeyes

mein hecht war genau 102cm und 7,5kilo schwer:k
das heißt big gamer war am nächsten dran mit der länge 109cm ( sorry kaulbarsch) und beatle mit 7480g am nächsten am gewicht#6 alle ehre den gewinnern#6

p.s. den hecht hab ich in schweden früh morgens vom ufer gefangen...wasn drill:k kam aus dem wasser wie ein delfin|bigeyes

mfg christian


----------



## GarstigerKot (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ohhhhh hab ich grad erst gesehen das big gamer noch was anderes rein gestellt hat....ja na dann würd ich sagen wars doch der kaulbarschspezi der an der länge am nächsten dran war....|bigeyes


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> The real winner is demnach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



|schild-g


----------



## GarstigerKot (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> OK, meine Schätzung: 112 cm und 7480 g!
> 
> ich weiß nicht|kopfkrat......ich glaub dann wäre doch beatle;+ der gewinner....|schild-g10 cm über der länge aber nur 20 g am gewicht vorbei!!!!oder unentschieden?!?!?
> 
> ...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> BeatleB84 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > OK, meine Schätzung: 112 cm und 7480 g!
> ...


Hmm, des is ja so ne Sache. Aber ich denke das Länge Vorrang hat. Also so würds ich jetzt sehen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hey,

danke für die Glüchwünsche!
Hab jedoch kein Bild parat...#d

Also, ich verzichte auf's Reinstellen


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok dann bin ich mal so frei 
dann schätzt mal womit ich ihn gefangen hab ,wie lang er ist und in welchem land ich ihn gefangen hab

morgen um 18 uhr lös ich auf


----------



## Schleien_Lover (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Aal..Köderfisch..87cm..Dänemark


----------



## GarstigerKot (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

also du willst ja ganz schön viel.....#c
maden bündel.....69cm.....würde ja sagen NL..aber dann müsste er wider schwimmen....was weiß ich frankreich?!?...welches land ;+ -.- wahrscheinlich haste den noch mit nen spinner gefangen #q
mfg


----------



## GarstigerKot (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay...ich korrigiere...dann halt dänemark...|muahah:

mfg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wurm, 60cm, Dänemark


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

naja teilweise schon richtig aber da geht doch noch was...


----------



## miosga (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72 cm mit Tauwurm und auch in Dänemark


----------



## Wilddieb (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wurm ,in Polen,und 79 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67 cm


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ok dann löse ich mal auf
Der Aal war 62 cm 
kommt aus Dänemark
und wurde beim schleppen auf Forellenteig gefangen 
ganz richtig hat keiner geschätzt
aber Adlerauge ist mit 60 cm und Dänemark ganz gut dabei und
darf somit das nächste Bild reinstellen :vik:#6:m
gratulation to Adlerauge |wavey:


----------



## GarstigerKot (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

da war ich mit dem köder nahe dran (spinner) #q|schild-gdem gewinner....

mfg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Danke für die Lorbeeren!:vik:

Aber ich habe immer noch kein Bild parat. Also darf jemand Anders.^^


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich erlaubs mir mal


----------



## lorn (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

44cm auf spinner^^


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42 auf wobbler


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

50 cm.....
köder is ja ehh nur geraten ...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> köder is ja ehh nur geraten ...



Eben. Den wollt ich auch eigentlich nicht. Meine Schuld :q

Nur die Länge, bitte.


----------



## Uwe1987 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

54 cm - beim barschangeln auf einen kleinen spinner?!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Köder braucht ihr nicht. Gebissen hat er übrigens auf Köfi am Drachko.


----------



## Bassey (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48cm

PS: Wenn ich einen Fisch zurück setzen will, dann packe ich ihn nicht im Kiemendeckel...


----------



## andre23 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

....61,5 cm


----------



## Wilddieb (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56 cm


----------



## Blinker Mann (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

guten Morgen, 54cm


----------



## Barsch-Guru (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Bassey schrieb:


> PS: Wenn ich einen Fisch zurück setzen will, dann packe ich ihn nicht im Kiemendeckel...


 

Einer muss doch immer ein unnötiges Kommentar abgeben!|uhoh: 


47,8 cm


----------



## GarstigerKot (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja guten morgen.....

59 cm...|bla:

mfg....


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Einer muss doch immer ein unnötiges Kommentar abgeben!|uhoh:



Obwohl es eigentlich sehr schonend ist ihn mit nassen Händen in "die Tasche" zu greifen  

Auflösung heute Abend


----------



## miosga (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

52 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm:vik:


----------



## Meteraal (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätz ma 53,5 cm!!


----------



## timy169 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68 cm


----------



## GarstigerKot (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|bigeyes"räusper" wo bleibt die lösung;+....muss weg#g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> ....muss weg#g





Tut mir Leid, hab geschlafen.

Hatte 49 cm. Ich such ma schnell den Gewinner..

p/p/z und Bassey waren nah dran. Suchts euch aus.

Ich geh wieder ins Bett. Bye


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g...an die Gewinner!!


#r


----------



## timy169 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wo bleibt das neue Foto?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der/die Gewinner darf/dürfen!#h


----------



## timy169 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

fals niemand was dagegen hat werde ich um 18 Uhr ein neues Foto reinstellen.


----------



## GarstigerKot (17. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mach das |bla:
|wavey:


----------



## timy169 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich will die Länge und das Gewicht

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=6svl.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Wilddieb (17. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57 cm

5,4 kg


----------



## miosga (17. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61 cm und 4.500g


----------



## GarstigerKot (17. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

verdammt..kenn mich nicht so aus mit karfen....#q
60cm und 12pfund ;+

wilddieb hab mal ne frage...was hast du auf deinem finger|kopfkrat ?

mfg..


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5,7 kilo bei 64 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> wilddieb hab mal ne frage...was hast du auf deinem finger|kopfkrat ?



Ich tipp ma. Ein kleinen Frosch.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (17. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58 cm 
6,2 kg


----------



## Rocardoso spin (17. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Lach,...nich schlecht eure tipps,...:m

ich sag mal der is 55 cm u wiegt 3,8 Pfund ...

u is noch ein ziemlich kleiner,...:vik:


----------



## GarstigerKot (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Ich tipp ma. Ein kleinen Frosch.


 
besser gesagt 2 du "schätzt" mal :m

mfg


----------



## Wilddieb (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> verdammt..kenn mich nicht so aus mit karfen....#q
> 60cm und 12pfund ;+
> 
> wilddieb hab mal ne frage...was hast du auf deinem finger|kopfkrat ?
> ...




Einen Schmetterling der war fast 2 std mit dabei.
Entweder hat er bei meiner Tochter,meiner Frau oder mir auf der Haut gesessen.
War echt nett der kleine.
Das sind dann die schönen nebensachen beim Angeln.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> besser gesagt 2 du "schätzt" mal :m
> 
> mfg



Versteh ich nicht


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55cm, 4,2kg


----------



## timy169 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich werde um 20 uhr den Gewinner ermitteln


----------



## Meteraal (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag dann ma 66 cm und 5,1 kg!!


----------



## turm13 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

62 cm, 3,2 kg


----------



## timy169 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So hier ist die Auflösung der Karpfen war 63 cm und 5,2 KG schwer
Der_Baer_2008 lag nur mit 1 cm daneben leider war das Gewicht flasch
Meteraal  lag nur mit 100 g daneben leider war die Länge falsch.
Ihr könnt es unter euch ausmachen wer weiter machen will.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



timy169 schrieb:


> So hier ist die Auflösung der Karpfen war 63 cm und 5,2 KG schwer
> Der_Baer_2008 lag nur mit 1 cm daneben leider war das Gewicht flasch
> Meteraal  lag nur mit 100 g daneben leider war die Länge falsch.
> Ihr könnt es unter euch ausmachen wer weiter machen will.



Jaaaa endlich mal wieder :g:g:g Meteraal :m|bla:

Von mir aus kann Meteraal einstellen, wenn er nicht will, übernehme ich. |evil:


----------



## GarstigerKot (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht



|bigeyes
omg...also hier wird doch "geschätzt" du hast damals geschrieben ich "tippe"...
deswegen hab ich geschriebn "schätzt".....klar soweit???|kopfkrat
@ wilddieb.... ah nen schmetterling..ja das sind die kleinen freuden des lebens 

mfg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wann kommt das nächste Bild? Es dürfen ja die beiden Gewinner ran.|kopfkrat


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> omg...also hier wird doch "geschätzt" du hast damals geschrieben ich "tippe"...
> deswegen hab ich geschriebn "schätzt".....klar soweit???|kopfkrat



Is ja gut.



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Wann kommt das nächste Bild? Es dürfen ja die beiden Gewinner ran.|kopfkrat



Dann mach ich mal.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Länge


----------



## Meteraal (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ Der_Baer_2008
ja, stell du ein neues bild rein!! werde schon noch ma irgendwann ne gelegenheit zum Reinstellen  haben!! =)=)


----------



## Meteraal (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dein bild war noch net da als ich auf antworten gedrückt habe!!!! =)=)


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Meteraal schrieb:


> dein bild war noch net da als ich auf antworten gedrückt habe!!!! =)=)



Kein Problem, dann schätz doch noch


----------



## miosga (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28 cm

wie in deiner signatur...#c


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

22cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25 cm


----------



## timy169 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29 cm


----------



## Meteraal (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mmmhhh ich sag ma der is 24 cm lang!!! ich glöb das wäre zu einfach ,wenn es der barsch aus deiner signatur wäre!! hofentlich habe ich mit dieser Theorie recht!!

Ps: irgendwie mal nen anderes foto! ich meine damit den Hintergrund. das sieht net schlecht aus!


----------



## BigGamer (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



timy169 schrieb:


> 29 cm


 
wenn laut seiner Sig der PB bei 28 liegt...:q:q:q

ich schätz dann mal 32:q


----------



## Master Hecht (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27cm...
mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Ps: irgendwie mal nen anderes foto! ich meine damit den Hintergrund. das sieht net schlecht aus!



Wollte eigentlich nur verwischen oder unscharf machen, hab aber den Knop nich gefunden, weil das S..ding auf Englisch ist |uhoh:|uhoh:



BigGamer schrieb:


> wenn laut seiner Sig der PB bei 28 liegt...:q:q:q
> 
> ich schätz dann mal 32:q



|muahah:|muahah:

Ich lös morgen Mittag auf bevor ich sterben werde


----------



## zandi2 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

19 cm !


----------



## Schleien_Lover (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28,5 cm


----------



## GarstigerKot (20. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hallo....
ich sag aufm kopf 30 cm#6

mfg


----------



## miosga (20. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Ich lös morgen Mittag auf bevor ich sterben werde


 
Es geht richtung Abend und noch keine Auflösung...|uhoh:


----------



## timy169 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

vieleicht ist er schon gestorben:q:vik:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (20. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35 cm?


----------



## angler4711 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

31 cm!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Meteraal schrieb:


> mmmhhh ich sag ma der is 24 cm lang!!! ich glöb das wäre zu einfach ,wenn es der barsch aus deiner signatur wäre!! hofentlich habe ich mit dieser Theorie recht!!



Hast Recht aber knapp vorbei geschätzt 



timy169 schrieb:


> vieleicht ist er schon gestorben:q:vik:



Ging noch knapp #h#h





Svenno 02 schrieb:


> 25 cm



^
|

|schild-g Svenno #h


----------



## Meteraal (20. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

oh neeeee so was gibt es doch net!!!!
naja dann muss sveno ma nen bild reinstellen!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

knapp vorbei ist auch daneben...#d

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

JuhuDer Meister eben

sry aber habe leider keins, dass nicht etwas schwerer wäre


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann stekll ich mal eins rein|bla:






Ich würde gerne die größe dieser schönen Bachforelle wissen|kopfkrat


----------



## BigGamer (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da leg ich mich fest!
36cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jep ich auch ganz genau 36 cm


----------



## BigGamer (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

paah das giiiiiildet nich ich war schneller


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja stumpf^^. Garnicht gesehen...trottel ich bin


----------



## Meteraal (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ohhh gaaaanz schwer!! ich schätz ma 36 cm!!=)=)=)=)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

41cm:vik:


----------



## GarstigerKot (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|bigeyes wie so alles in 36 ??? die ist 37cm #6
mfg


----------



## Wilddieb (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Tippe mal 42 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Was schätzt ihr noch, wenn es aufgelöst ist*dong*


----------



## Blinker Mann (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

41 cm oder


----------



## miosga (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der "Gewinner" darf ein Neues reinstellen.....:m


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (22. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jo beim nächsten mal schaue ich erst wie ich das Bild beschrieben habe. Nochmal pasiert mir sowas nicht^^


----------



## Kampflaus (22. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37, 5cm


----------



## Stahnie (22. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35 cm! Klappstuhl hat bei der Fotoarchvierung nämlich 1 cm draufgeschlagen|supergri|supergri

@ Blinkermann: Du bist auch überall vertreten oder?


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (22. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ne waren schon 36 cm^^


----------



## BigGamer (23. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hah damit hab ich wohl gewonnen|muahah:

Ich geh nur mal eben gleich los nen Zander fangen für das nächste Bild:q:q:m


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich auch

Na wo ist denn der Zander?!


----------



## GarstigerKot (24. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|sagnix    |muahah:


----------



## Ralf_Meitze (24. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

86cm-8,6Kilo


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Ralf_Meitze schrieb:


> 86cm-8,6Kilo




Wo hast du den denn her?:q


----------



## BigGamer (25. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> |sagnix |muahah:


 
Ihr seid gemein:c


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Das dauert aber auch^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hast jetzt deinen Zander gefangen oder soll jemand anders ein Bild reinstellen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Uwe1987 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich bin mal so dreist und stelle nach mehreren tagen ohne ergebnis in form von bilder einfach mal ein neues rein: 

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=27.08rqtnN8H8o8yhyKf.JPG


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43 cm , schöne Schleie


----------



## timy169 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

41 cm


----------



## eric_d. (27. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

44 cm


----------



## miosga (27. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42 cm


----------



## angler4711 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45cm!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (27. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

47,5cm


----------



## Hechters (27. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schöne Tinca. Da sag ich *1280gr* bei *38,5 cm.|rolleyes*

_VG Hechters_


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|kopfkrat 37cm :m


----------



## Piddes (27. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39 cm, 900 gramm ^^


----------



## Blinker Mann (27. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm 780g


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (27. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36 cm


----------



## Schleien_Lover (27. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39,7 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

genau 35cm, sieht man doch:vik:


----------



## Uwe1987 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

svenno 02 hatte mit dem ersten tipp recht! sie war 43 cm lang (und wog genau 2 pfund).


----------



## GarstigerKot (28. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g


----------



## BigGamer (28. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g auch von mir


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

auch von mir: |schild-g


----------



## Hechters (28. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Glückwunsch Svenno,:vik:

dann stell doch mal den nächsten Fisch ein. 

_VG Hechters_


----------



## Svenno 02 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jawohl , ich bin gut

OK Länge bitte, sind von heute Mittag


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Jawohl , ich bin gut
> 
> OK Länge bitte, sind von heute Mittag



Dann meld ich mich mal von der Klassenfahrt zurück und steig ein mit 34 cm.

Is echt schwer des Bild


----------



## miosga (28. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätz mal 23 cm #c


----------



## BigGamer (28. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28cm?


----------



## Uwe1987 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25cm.


----------



## GarstigerKot (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

;+ 29,5......


----------



## allrounderab (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

26 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

22cm:vik:


----------



## Hechters (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo Svenno,

27 cm !!!|rolleyes

_VG Hechters_


----------



## colognecarp (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27,5 cm |kopfkrat


----------



## Meteraal (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag 24,5 cm!!!!


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ih löse in eienr halben Stunde auf, bis jetzt war einer ganz knapp dran


----------



## Hechters (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie lang is denn so ne halbe Stunde... |uhoh:bis zur Auflösung ???


VG Hechters


----------



## miosga (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Ih löse in eienr halben Stunde auf, bis jetzt war einer ganz knapp dran


 
was verstehst du unter einer halben stunde?!   :q:q:q


----------



## timy169 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Das bedeutet das er erst noch kurz angeln geht um uns einen Riesenbarsch präsentiert:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

och man ganz vergessen ich vogel

also die Brasse hatte 35 cm , damit hätte der bär gewonnen.

Ja der Riesenbarsch, nein es wäre der Karpfen gewesen,
aber sie wollten heute nicht


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> also die Brasse hatte 35 cm , damit hätte der bär gewonnen.



|stolz::g:g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Länge.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wie soll man das denn schätzen ? da sind vom schwanz ja womöglich noch 32 centimeter abgeschnitten *evtl wars ja ein überzüchteter leicht greulich gefärbter goldfisch xD ... 

naja ich schätze trotzdem mal ..... 

28 cm ??:vik:|bigeyes


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

man sieht nicht wirklich viel kann vonn 30-60cm sein , deswegen wird von meiner seite aus nicht geschätzt


----------



## timy169 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sage 39 cm


----------



## colognecarp (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43 cm :g


----------



## Hechters (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Cooooles Foto und sehr schwer. Schätze deinen Brassen dennoch auf *46 cm*.#h

Ps. Finde es persönlich auch schlecht, das bei Auflösung der Längen nie ein Maßband beiliegt.

_VG Hechters_


----------



## Meteraal (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mist-foto!!!! ich glöb die is 44cm!!


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40 cm


----------



## Blinker Mann (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sehr schlecht zu sehen,so um die 34,5 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

21cm#c


----------



## miosga (30. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32 cm könnte der wohl haben


----------



## GarstigerKot (31. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|bigeyes 43cm,,,,


----------



## RheinBarbe (31. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

42,5 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Mist-foto!!!!



is doch auch ma was anderes 
Heute Abend.


----------



## BigGamer (31. August 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> is doch auch ma was anderes
> Heute Abend.


 
jetzt?:q


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

bin auch mal gespannt wie groß die brasse ist.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Sorreeeeey.

colognecarp und GarstigerKot habens getroffen..
Aber colognecarp war zuerst..


----------



## colognecarp (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

:m cool


----------



## GarstigerKot (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

 mmmhh schade...
aber|schild-g stell ma watt da rein!!!!

mfg


----------



## colognecarp (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hab grad nichts, meine digicam hat den geist aufgegeben. ich bekomme die bilder nicht mehr auf den rechner. da war noch ein schöner zwanziger schuppi drauf |gr:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann darf jemand anders eines reinstellen


----------



## timy169 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Fals keiner was dagegen hat mache ich mal weiter.
[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=karpfenxay0.jpg]
	
[/URL]

ich will das Gewicht wissen.


----------



## Ascanius (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich tippe mal 15Pfd


----------



## Hechters (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

_*:m 5,4 kg*_ :m

_VG Hechters_


----------



## colognecarp (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68 cm lang und 17 Pfund schwer :m: denke das wird wieder ein sieg für mich :q:q:q:q


----------



## timy169 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

was woher weißt du das?
Das hat dier der Teufel gesagt^^


----------



## Blinker Mann (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin
14 Pfund


----------



## colognecarp (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



timy169 schrieb:


> was woher weißt du das?
> Das hat dier der Teufel gesagt^^



:r:r:r

ich wusste genau das ich das bild schon mal gesehen hatte, und siehe da vor tagen war ich mal auf deiner page 

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## colognecarp (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

zäääck erledigt nächstes bild


----------



## colognecarp (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wieviel cm haben beide zusammen


----------



## BigGamer (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20 cm?

ist aber auch schwierig ohne Grössenvergleich


----------



## timy169 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18 cm


----------



## Ascanius (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich tippe auf 22cm und ca 60g und das Bild stammt von Wiki oder?^^


----------



## colognecarp (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hihi jo hab aber im eisfach nachgemessen


----------



## Ascanius (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

möchte mich nochmal korrigieren mein neuen tipp 17,8 cm


----------



## colognecarp (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

na im nanometer bereich hab ich nicht gemessen und lass die 18 cm gelten |rolleyes


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17 cm


----------



## Meteraal (1. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hat jemand was??? hätte sonst was gutes ( nein keine fischstäbchen!!!)!!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

aber stell ein vernünftiges Bild rein (keine fischstäbchen oder komische bilder von Brassen)

gruß|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jop, bitte keine Fischstäbchen...:vik:!


----------



## Meteraal (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So dann schätzt mal die Länge, das Gewicht und als Bonus die Fangtiefe dieses Fisches!!!=)


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,09 cm 9 kilo


----------



## allrounder13 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

112cm und 11.3kilo


----------



## allrounder13 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Fangtiefe 119,45 m:vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

*Klugsche*ßer-Modi an* Müsste es nicht eigentlich so heißen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat ??

So dann schätzt mal die Länge, das Gewicht und tippt als Bonus die Fangtiefe dieses Fisches!!!=)

Schätzen ist doch, wenn man etwas sieht, oder ?

*Klugsche*ßer-Modi aus*


----------



## Ascanius (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze mal so 95cm und 9,5kg bei einer Fangtiefe von etwa 1500m


----------



## miosga (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,24 m bei 14,5 kg und eine Fangtiefe von 90,00 m


----------



## Meteraal (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> *Klugsche*ßer-Modi an* Müsste es nicht eigentlich so heißen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat ??
> 
> So dann schätzt mal die Länge, das Gewicht und tippt als Bonus die Fangtiefe dieses Fisches!!!=)
> 
> ...


 
ja ok, wo er recht hat hat er eben recht!!! =)

PS: mit der Fangtiefe müsst ihr noch viel weiter runter( also viel tiefer!!)


----------



## GarstigerKot (2. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

113cm und 13,3 kilo bei einer tiefe von 113 metern#6

|gutenach


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

101cm lang, 10,1 kg schwer und gefangen in 1010m Tiefe|kopfkrat


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So, jetzt oute ich mich mal als absoluter Meeresbewohner- Nixwisser- Laie! Und falls jetzt jemand lacht bei der Frage ist mir das auch wurscht aber WAS ist das? Ist das ein Leng oder Lumb oder wie die alle heißen??

Wie gesagt, in unseren Breiten (BW) kenn ich mich schon ein wenig aus, aber mit der See hatte ich bis dato noch nix am Hut.

Ich schätze trotzdem: Länge- 116,5cm bei 12,8kg und einer Tiefe von 674,5 Meter. 

Grüße Alex


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,20m, 14 kilo schwer und gefangen in 200m tiefe


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,12 m und 12 Kilo schwer. Tiefe 165m.#:


----------



## noFakes2 schwerin (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze mal 1,08 m , 10,9 kg und 210 m tiefe


----------



## Meteraal (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> So, jetzt oute ich mich mal als absoluter Meeresbewohner- Nixwisser- Laie! Und falls jetzt jemand lacht bei der Frage ist mir das auch wurscht aber WAS ist das? Ist das ein Leng oder Lumb oder wie die alle heißen??
> 
> Wie gesagt, in unseren Breiten (BW) kenn ich mich schon ein wenig aus, aber mit der See hatte ich bis dato noch nix am Hut.
> 
> ...


 
dat is ein Lumb!!!!

ich denke ma das ich morgen auflöse!!!


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Meteraal schrieb:


> dat is ein Lumb!!!!
> 
> ich denke ma das ich morgen auflöse!!!


 
Da war ich doch gar net soooo schlecht?! Stimmt, Leng sind etwas länglicher und nicht so kompakt wie diese Burschen?!

Jedenfalls danke, jetzt bin ich schon wieder ein Stück schlauer. 

Grüße Alex


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich versuchs auch mal 

110 cm
10 kg

gefangen in einer Tiefe von 550 m


----------



## angler4711 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,18m und 11,6kg in einer tiefe von 18meter!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Kommt heute die Auflösung? *gespanntbin*#6


----------



## Meteraal (4. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also dieser Lumb war,

100cm lang- gewinner: Adl3r4ug3

10,5 kg schwer- gewinner wieder Adl3r4ug3 und noFakes2schwerin

und wurde in einer tiefe von 300m von mir gefangen (mann war das anstrengend;fitnessstudio is nen sch****dreck dagegen!!!!) - Gewinner:Friedfisch-Spezi


herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (5. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

spitze:vik:.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So dann mach ich jetzt mal weiter.
Länge des Aal im Benutzerbild bitte.


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ca 60 cm


----------



## Uwe1987 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

74 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mensch Svenno, siehst dus nich #d ? Der hat genau 71 cm. :q:q


----------



## Barsch-Guru (7. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72,8 cm


----------



## miosga (7. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68 cm


----------



## colognecarp (7. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70,5 |bigeyes


----------



## GarstigerKot (7. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|rolleyesmensch der hat 63...ich sag es euch|bla:...denke auch immer die sind riesig wenn ich die nachts am ufer hab,und dann kommt raus er hat 63|bigeyes

mfg christian


----------



## angler4711 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin!



Der hat 62cm.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (7. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67 cmm ... xD


----------



## Hemmingway60 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|kopfkrat|kopfkratIch schätze den fisch auf 68 cm und 2975grm Ganz schön raffiniertes Foto kompliment an den Fänger und Knipser . ich hab mal Metzger gelernt und mein Chef hat immer gesagt bub Schätzen und ******* fängt mit dem gleichen Buchstaben an, meistens kam dieses Zitat immer dann wenn er total daneben lag! Gruß vum Günni|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## *angelprofi (7. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66,6cm#c


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (8. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Gewinner:*angelprofi
der raubaal hatte genau 70 cm!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!!!!


----------



## GarstigerKot (8. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Knapp -.-


----------



## GarstigerKot (8. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay stell ma watt da rein :q ich bin einfach mal so dreißt 
hmmm sehe bißchen verstrahlt auf dem bild aus|uhoh:...kein plan warum#q so länge + gewicht bitte....

mfg christian


----------



## GarstigerKot (8. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

verdammt.....#d


----------



## timy169 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63 cm und 3 KG


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55 cm und 5 pfd


----------



## fisherb00n (8. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

51 cm
1,8 kg


----------



## Barsch-Guru (9. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

50,5 cm - 1,9 kg


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

54 cm und 1850gr.


----------



## Founier (9. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schöne Bachforelle!
Ich schätze mal  54cm 1,9kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45cm, 2 Pfund


----------



## angler4711 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin!


42cm und 920gramm!


----------



## miosga (9. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56cm bei 1,900kg


----------



## Steve Deluxe (9. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58 cm und 1,950 kg


----------



## Matt Hayes (9. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Erstmal Petri Heil zu dem Super Fang!
Ich schätz mal auf 55cm und 2100g.
Hast du den mit der Fliegenrute gefangen?

MfG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53cm

1,2 kg


----------



## GarstigerKot (9. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hallo zusammen... ich löse heute abend gegen 21uhr...


----------



## Meteraal (9. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze ma 52 cm und 1,9 kg!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Man alle meine Schätzungen hat schon jemand gemacht -.- Dann schätz ich  51 cm und 2,4 Kilo.

^
|

Gewinner in letzter Minuten


----------



## GarstigerKot (9. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hallo zusammen...

@ matt hayes ne leider nicht....obwohl ich gerne mit der fliege los gehe...gefangen mit der spinne aufn spöket...nen meter vorm ufer|bigeyes war nen nachläufer der sich doch richtig entschieden hat:l 51 cm 1680 gramm...
gewinner ist fisherboon....#6 glückwunsch#h

stell ma watt da rein 

mfg christian


----------



## fisherb00n (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Juhuuu:vik::vik::vik:
mom. ich suche mal eins raus


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich freu mich schon aufs Schätzen


----------



## fisherb00n (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

geg.: Bild
ges.: Länge und Gewicht...


----------



## Barsch-Guru (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56 cm - 2,2 kg


----------



## Blinker Mann (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin,
51 cm 1950g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60cm, 4 Pfund


----------



## GarstigerKot (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|bigeyes 58 cm 2480 gramm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59cm
1,1kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60 cm 3000 g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> 51 cm 1680 gramm...



Wenigstens Länge genau getroffen.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64 cm + 2,7 Kilo


----------



## timy169 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

2,8 KG und 62 cm


----------



## fisherb00n (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich löse um 15 Uhr auf 
Muss wohl den Durchschnitt ausrechnen, sonst gewinnen hier zu viele :m


----------



## Meteraal (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61 cm und 2,8 kg


----------



## fisherb00n (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Und Sieger ist:

*tamtamtamtamtamtam*

svenno 02, der mit 60 cm und 3 kg insgesamt am nächsten lag...

62cm und 3100 g...

herzlichen Glühstrumpf...bist der nächste #h


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



fisherb00n schrieb:


> Und Sieger ist:
> 
> *tamtamtamtamtamtam*
> 
> ...



|schild-g  Nächste is meiner, ich gewinn'


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## fisherb00n (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Brasse ist beim Schätzen immer bisl doof |supergri
ich musste den Durchschnitt der am Nächsten liegenden ausrechnen, sonst gäbe es keinen Sieger...

sonst gäbe es noch diesen Kameraden, der mir gestern beim Stippen auf den Leim ging:

da wäre nur das Gewicht gefragt


----------



## igler (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich würde 4,8 kg sagen.


----------



## Meteraal (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5,1 kg sag ich


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5,4 kilo


----------



## timy169 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5,5 kilo


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5250gr.


----------



## GarstigerKot (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5980 gramm |bla:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10 Pfund


----------



## angler4711 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3800gramm!


----------



## theweste (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5,75kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5700 g , mann bin ich gut beim schätzen *duckundwech*


----------



## yassin (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich würde sagen 15pfund=7500g


----------



## fisherb00n (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ICh löse gegen 18 Uhr auf...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

okay|wavey:


----------



## Blinker Mann (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin
4900g


----------



## fisherb00n (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Und der Sieger heißt: Yassin, der mit 7500gr am Nächsten lag...

Der Karpfen hatte genau 10,5 kg, gefangen auf Frolic an der Rute vom Kollegen, der gerade zum Auto ging...ich wollte nur paar Köfis stippen und dann sowas :vik:...

Der nächste bitte


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ups,wurde ja schon aufgelöst....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

...dann kann der Nächste ein Bild reinstellen...


----------



## timy169 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

fals keiner mehr ein bild reinstellt und nichts dagegen hat werde ich um 19:30 Uhr ein neue reinstellen


----------



## yassin (13. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich wusste es :g     :m

ich krieg die bilder zur zeit nicht von der cam runter, sonst hätte ich hier einiges zum schätzen |stolz::vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also wer jetzt ein Bild reinstellen will, nur zu!#h


----------



## timy169 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich will das Gewicht wissen

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=cimg0267u5sa.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## fisherb00n (13. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5600g


----------



## allrounder13 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6400 kg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6,1 Kilo = 6100 g


----------



## Matt Hayes (13. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hmm...bei Spieglern ist es immer schwierig, ich sag mal 8900g, der scheint mir schon etwas größer.

MfG


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5900 g


----------



## angler4711 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5286 gramm.  |rolleyes


----------



## GarstigerKot (13. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nabend.....

8150g.....


----------



## timy169 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich werde morgen gegen 10 uhr auflösen


----------



## timy169 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

da es hier einen datenbankfehler gab werde ich um 19 uhr auflösen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

19 Pfund


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (14. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12 pfd!


----------



## Meteraal (14. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag 7,8 kilo


----------



## allrounderab (14. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5350 gr.


----------



## timy169 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich habe lange nicht mehr ein solch nahe schätzung gesehen der sieger ist GarstigerKot 
der karpfen hatte ein gewicht von 8,2 kilo


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!



Von mir auch. #h


----------



## GarstigerKot (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|bigeyes hör mir auf.....:vik::vik: ich hab noch nie gewonnen|stolz:danke danke...ich guck mal ob ich noch nen foto hab#6
also bitte länge + gewicht.....

mfg christian


----------



## timy169 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

50 cm und 2,1 kilo


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43 cm und 1,6 kilo


----------



## Meteraal (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze 46 cm und 1,45 kg!!


----------



## angler4711 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin, Moin!



Ich schätze mal auf 48cm und ein gewicht von 1180gramm!


----------



## miosga (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53cm bei 1.350g


----------



## allrounder13 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

52 cm
2,43 kg


----------



## Schlei666 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

51 cm und 1,8kg


----------



## Philla (16. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

50 cm, 1,5 kg


----------



## yassin (16. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

47cm und 1,7kg


----------



## GarstigerKot (16. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hallo zusammen...löse gegen neun #h


----------



## Meteraal (16. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> hallo zusammen...löse gegen neun #h


 
das is gut!!!=)


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> hallo zusammen...löse gegen neun #h



Auflösung, Auflösung, Auflösung. Ich will ins Bett :q:q


----------



## GarstigerKot (16. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

guten abend zusammen.....

wie gehts? also trommel wirbel............und der sieger ist mioska sein tipp 53cm 1,350 gramm und meine forelle hatte 51,5 cm bei 1,350 gramm#6

super tipp mioska|schild-g
was man aber auf dem foto aber nicht sieht die forelle hatte ne riesen wunde an der bauch seite ober im dreieck....|bigeyes ich frage mich bis heut wie das passiert ist...;+ das war quasi nen loch..


mfg christian


----------



## GarstigerKot (16. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hier sieht man das.|bigeyes...einer ne idee??


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Glückwunsch.. Ich weiß nicht, aber vielleicht ein Neunauge wenns sowas bei euch gibt..


----------



## GarstigerKot (16. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

;+ wie nen neunauge??? also es wurden wider welche gesehen kleine...ich dachte mal das liegt  nen wurm aufn grund, da schlängelte es schnell weg|bigeyes...dachte ;+ nen aal..ganz klein:l


mfg


----------



## miosga (17. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Endlich mal wieder richtig getippt:vik::vik:

Hab aber kein Foto, also kann ein anderer eines reinstellen.

#h


----------



## Matt Hayes (17. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi,

dann poste ich mal ganz frech.
Das Gewicht reicht mir

MfG


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (17. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wieder so ein geniales Foto|uhoh: da ich schlecht in gewicht schätzen bin sage ich 255g


----------



## fisherb00n (17. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

510g |kopfkrat


----------



## GarstigerKot (17. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

das seh ich sofort 680gramm|bla:


----------



## Meteraal (17. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag 1,1 kg!!


----------



## timy169 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,5 kilo


----------



## Svenno 02 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

400 g


----------



## noFakes2 schwerin (17. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

665 Gramm #6


----------



## Stinte (17. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze mal 0,967 kg bei einer Länge von 52cm.


MFG Stinte


----------



## angler4711 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

825 gramm!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

811 g


----------



## bobbl (17. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

700 g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

720 gr

35cm


----------



## miosga (18. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

650 gramm


----------



## timy169 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

auflösung?


----------



## Meteraal (18. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



timy169 schrieb:


> auflösung?


 
es wird zeit dafür!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

600g:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

599g|good:


----------



## Stinte (19. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösen!!


MFG Stinte


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Immer noch nicht aufgelöst...kann der Poster des Bildes bitte mal auflösen?


----------



## theweste (19. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

623 Gramm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht aufgelöst...kann der Poster des Bildes bitte mal auflösen?



#x#x Hallo, Hallo ? Auflösung, bitte


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm das ist imemr klasse


----------



## GarstigerKot (19. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|bigeyes immer noch nicht aufgelöst? :v


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> ;+ wie nen neunauge??? also es wurden wider welche gesehen kleine...ich dachte mal das liegt  nen wurm aufn grund, da schlängelte es schnell weg|bigeyes...dachte ;+ nen aal..ganz klein:l
> 
> 
> mfg



Ja, könnt mir vorstellen, dass von Neunaugen verursachte Wunden so aussehen..


----------



## GarstigerKot (19. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

:b ich hab drüber gelesen,dass sie sich an fische heften...aber reißen die das so auf;+ ich meine das war schon recht groß und richtig offen|bigeyes

mfg


----------



## Matt Hayes (19. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo,

bitte entschuldigt die späte Auflösung.
Ich hatte zu Hause ein Problem mit dem Intenernet und bin vor lauter lauter nicht mehr zum Board gekommen. Sorry nochmal.
Die Brasse hat etwa 727 Gramm gewogen-Gewonnen hat also *Dorsch888*!

MfG


----------



## GarstigerKot (19. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|good:|schild-g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Zu später Stunde kommt natürlich von mir auch noch ein Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!|wavey:


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (20. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

oh dan war ich mit 255g total daneben:q
|schild-gan den Gewinner.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wer will das nächste Bild reinstellen?|kopfkrat


----------



## GarstigerKot (20. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

immer der,der fragt :m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich habe leider keines parat


----------



## GarstigerKot (20. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm ich hätte da was...ist sogar von vorgestern oder so.....#6
öhmmm würd sagen die große..länge+ gewicht bitte

mfh christian


----------



## King_Of_Aal (20. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hmm die hat so 44cm und 800 gramm


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

47 cm 1200g


----------



## Stinte (20. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43cm und 956gramm


----------



## miosga (20. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48 cm bei 1.250g


----------



## Matt Hayes (20. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1140g, 52cm.
Aber ich würde meinen Dorsch888 ist drann und nicht jemand anders!

MfG


----------



## theweste (20. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Die hat 55cm und 1255g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> öhmmm würd sagen die große..länge+ gewicht bitte




Ich nehm einfach nochma den Tipp zu deiner Letzten :m



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> 43 cm und 1,6 kilo


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33cm 555g


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

49cm 1149g


----------



## GarstigerKot (21. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hallo leute!!!

also ich lass euch nicht so lange warten löse wie immer gegen 21uhr auf....|bla:
haltet frische fotos bereit....#6

mfg


----------



## Meteraal (21. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag 51 cm und 1,09 kg


----------



## GarstigerKot (21. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Ich nehm einfach nochma den Tipp zu deiner Letzten :m




hallo leute....

also der baer tut mir ja echt leid aber leider wider knapp daneben:v

und der heutige gewinner heißt stinte 43cm 956 gramm...|schild-g
die gute hatte 43 cm 1061gramm|bla:

mfg christian


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|jump:#v

Schade schon wieder verloren|kopfkrat

Und |gutenach


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> hallo leute....
> 
> also der baer tut mir ja echt leid aber leider wider knapp daneben:v


 
#q#q Pech im Spiel, Pech in der Liebe, Pech beim Angeln .. Naja, vielleicht kommt danach überall Glück #h


----------



## GarstigerKot (22. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ach mach dir nix raus...ich fang jetzt gleich ne forelle die auf deinen tipp passt #6

mfg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

glückwunsch!dem sieger


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> ach mach dir nix raus...ich fang jetzt gleich ne forelle die auf deinen tipp passt #6
> 
> mfg



:q:q Geil, danke #6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Nächste darf!#6


----------



## GarstigerKot (23. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> :q:q Geil, danke #6




hat noch nicht so ganz geklappt  aber ich hatte gestern und heute zwei drei mal nen nachläufer....die war richtig fett...|bigeyes nur die will nicht...#c
morgen früh kommt ne l-ritze anen haken#6

sagt mal hat den keiner nen bild? stinte? 

mfg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> hat noch nicht so ganz geklappt  aber ich hatte gestern und heute zwei drei mal nen nachläufer....die war richtig fett...|bigeyes nur die will nicht...#c
> morgen früh kommt ne l-ritze anen haken#6
> 
> sagt mal hat den keiner nen bild? stinte?
> ...



Aber danke trotzdem  Ich könnt ein Bild von einem untermaßigen einstellen, wenns für euch okai wäre |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## GarstigerKot (23. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

jou alles klar...hauptsache schätzen #6
morgen früh fang ich dann was zum schätzen...


----------



## Blinker Mann (23. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jo,dann man los


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nur die Länge, bitte.


----------



## GarstigerKot (23. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der klene hat 33,5 cm 


mfg


----------



## GarstigerKot (24. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

moin moin...|bigeyesich hab da grad was zum schätzen gefangen#6
wenn ihr wollt stell ich das foto rein!

mfg


----------



## miosga (24. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

erst mal das andere foto auflösen......ich sag 37 cm


----------



## Stinte (24. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sage 35,5cm.

MFG Stinte|supergri


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich lös heute Abend auf, wurde ja noch nicht soviel geschätzt.. Von mir aus kann dann Garstiger eins einstellen..


----------



## Meteraal (24. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag ma 32 cm


----------



## GarstigerKot (24. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



miosga schrieb:


> erst mal das andere foto auflösen......ich sag 37 cm




das ist klar :m


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40 cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat noch jemand was ?? 

Auflösungstermin: 20.13 Uhr


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29cm...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jo, GarstigerKot war nur 0,5 cm daneben  34 cm hatte der Kleine..


----------



## Stinte (24. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!!


MFG Stinte


----------



## GarstigerKot (24. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|muahah:|stolz: jjjjjuuuuuhuuuuuu:vik:

ahhh ich wusste es doch...danke danke für die glückwünsche#h
also hab da heute morgen was zum schätzen gefangen...
also länge + gewicht bitte...
der baer die  passt nicht ganz|supergri

mfg christian


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Och, Christian  
Aber diesma hätt ich den Tipp nich nocheinmal genommen #d#d

Ich schätze mal 54 cm bei 3,1 Kilo


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Petri ich sage mal 50 cm und 5 pfd


----------



## Stinte (25. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag mal 52cm bei 2,9Kilo.

MFg Stinte


----------



## don rhabano (25. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag mal 52cm und 2,65kg


----------



## crazyracer22 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56cm und 2850 gr. würde ich mal schätzen


----------



## Schleien_Lover (25. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57,75 cm..bei 2800 g..PETRI!


----------



## miosga (25. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59 cm bei 2.050g


----------



## fisherb00n (25. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56,5 cm und 1,4 kg


----------



## Matt Hayes (25. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Boa..sowas sieht man immer wieder gerne,wo und mit was haste den denn gefangen?

Ich sag mal 65cm und 3,21 Kilo:m

MfG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59,5cm
2.1kg


----------



## GarstigerKot (25. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Matt Hayes schrieb:


> Boa..sowas sieht man immer wieder gerne,wo und mit was haste den denn gefangen?
> 
> 
> 
> MfG




danke für die blumen...also ich hab die mit dem planseesystem gefangen..kleinen döbel drauf...die schöne hatte mich schon tage lang geärgert..immer als  nachläufer..hatte mit dem kunstköder keine change#q achso gefangen an der lenne in lennhausen (sauerland) ich löse gegen 21-21:30 uhr auf ;-)

mfg christian


----------



## GarstigerKot (25. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|bigeyesoch leute kann den keiner richtig tippen???machts mir nicht so schwer:v

weiß nicht.....also ich würd sagen der gewinner ist fisherboon
sein tipp war 56,5cm 1,4kilo...#6
so mein fischlein hatte 56,5 cm und 2250gramm:vik: mein PB#6|schild-g

mfg christian


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schon wieder so knapp..

Petri zum PB


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> 56,5 cm und 2250gramm:vik: mein PB#6|schild-g
> 
> mfg christian



Na dann war ich mit dem Gewicht von 2500g auch nah dran!#h
endlich mal wieder ein Erfolg:vik:


----------



## GarstigerKot (26. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|good:|schild-g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich setz mal frech eins rein. Werde morgen früh auflösen.. Vom Nachbar.

Länge und Gewicht, bitte.


----------



## timy169 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10,5 kilo und 112 cm


----------



## fisherb00n (26. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

114 cm und 8,5 kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

120cm, 28 Pfund


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

110 cm und 9 kg


----------



## pfefferladen (26. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

108cm, 9kg


----------



## miosga (26. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

115 cm bei 11.000g


----------



## theweste (26. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

105cm bei 10,5kg


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (26. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schöner fisch#6 107cm 9,1 kilo.


----------



## Stinte (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

104cm und 9,8kg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Es gibt Drei, die es vielleicht unter sich ausmachen können.. Ich kann nicht eindeutig sagen wer gewonnen hat, würde aber Friedfisch-Spezi sagen.

9 Kilo bei 102 cm.

pfefferladen traf das Gewicht und genau und schätzte an der Länge 6 cm vorbei.
Friedfisch-Spezi verschätzte sich um 5 cm und um 100 Gramm.
Stinte um 2 cm und 800 Gramm.

So, viel Spaß 

Schönen Rest-Sonntag euch.

(Svenno, du hast das Gewicht auch genau getroffen#v)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|schild-gan den (die) Gewinner!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Super:vik:. Aber da ich kein Foto im moment zur verfügung habe könnt ihr das unter euch klar machen , mich müsst ihr nicht mehr fragen.


----------



## GarstigerKot (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ohhh mann....|bigeyes
dann muss ich morgen früh mal an wasser gehen....damit wir wider was zum schätzen haben:g

mfg


----------



## Svenno 02 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Eben also halte dich ran, wir wollen etwa sehen


----------



## GarstigerKot (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich geb mir mühe....:m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> ohhh mann....|bigeyes
> dann muss ich morgen früh mal an wasser gehen....damit wir wider was zum schätzen haben:g



Sag mal, hat du keine Schule, Studium oder Job?

Du bist ja IMMER angeln...|kopfkrat

|muahah:


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (30. September 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat den keiner ein Bild zum schätzen? Ich könnte spätestens ein Bild am Samstag reinstellen(wenn ich wat fange).


----------



## GarstigerKot (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Sag mal, hat du keine Schule, Studium oder Job?
> 
> Du bist ja IMMER angeln...|kopfkrat
> 
> |muahah:




|muahah: ich hab drauf gewartet|muahah:


also ich war bis vor 1h noch zivildienstleistender|uhoh:
naja war eine sehr entspannte zeit|schlafen #u
hatte dann zu ende auf mir unerklärliche weiße noch *11|bigeyes*tage urlaub über|kopfkrat 
und die hab ich mir genommen|muahah:
war gestern pilze suchen#6..und heute kurz ne stunde....
fange jetzt gleich wider an zu arbeiten arbeiten...deswegen, es wird jetzt weniger.
aber entlich hab ich dann wider kohle und kann mich neu eindecken:m
gehe morgen nachmittag noch mal ne stunde


mfg christian 


mfg christian


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So, habe jetzt mal schnell noch nen brassen gefangen sonst stirbt hier alles aus. Die füße einfach wegdenken:q.Länge u. Gewicht


----------



## Barsch-Guru (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hübsch, 58 cm bei 1,8 kg.


----------



## GarstigerKot (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schuh größe 43-44|bigeyes
ca. 41 cm bei 1120 gramm#6

mfg


----------



## timy169 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38 cm und 900 g


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45 cm 1,9 kg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35cm, 550g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32cm 470 gramm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

30cm, 500g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> 30cm, 500g



Man ich wollte der Einzige sein, der so nah dran ist


----------



## Meteraal (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze ma 43 cm und 900 g.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Meteraal schrieb:


> ich schätze ma 43 cm und 900 g.


 

niemals:q|bigeyes


----------



## miosga (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29,5 cm und 490 g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Man ich wollte der Einzige sein, der so nah dran ist



|sagnix


Wann kommt eigentlich die Auflösung?|kopfkrat


----------



## fisherb00n (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmmm...48 cm 1,1 kg


----------



## theweste (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

50cm und 900g


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

soll ich um 19.00 Uhr heute auflösen?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> soll ich um 19.00 Uhr heute auflösen?



jop, mach das


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So langeweile^^ ich löse jetzt auf. Brasse war 48cm groß und 1600 gramm schwer
Es gibt zwei Gewinner....
1.fisherb00n mit richtiger größe (48cm)
2.Barsch-Guru mit dem nähesten gewicht, 1800gramm

Ich hoffe es kommt ma bald ein neues Bild sonst stell ich ein Köderfisch rein|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wow,
hätte ich nie gedacht,das die brasse so groß war...


glückwunsch an die gewinner


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Deswegen habe ich gesagt lass euch nicht an den schuhen teuschen!!


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Oh man da habe ich mich aber aich komplett verschätzt^^


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Oh man da habe ich mich aber aich komplett verschätzt^^



:vik::g:g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Man ich wollte der Einzige sein, der so nah dran ist



Wir beide sind ja wirklich die Oberpfeifen:q
Beide granatenmäßig verschätzt...#d

:vik:


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|supergri


Wann stellt jemand ein neues Bild rein?


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ka ich habs keins


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Wir beide sind ja wirklich die Oberpfeifen:q
> Beide granatenmäßig verschätzt...#d
> 
> Hast vollkommen Recht |bla::q



Hast vollkommen Recht |bla::q



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Wann stellt jemand ein neues Bild rein?



Zum Thema Oberpfeifen :
War heute 7 Stunden mitn Boot und nem Kumpel aufn Langener Waldsee.. Wir und 10 weitere Bootsführer hatten keinen einzigen Kontakt. Wellen und Wind waren uns heute eindeutig überlegen.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schade. Heute hätten wir Abangeln gehabt musste aber verschoben werden, weil wir Sturm hatten/immernoch haben:c. Sonst hätte ich jetzt nen schönen Hecht präsentieren können.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat niemand ein Bild?????:g Sonst stell ich was schönes rein|supergri.


----------



## timy169 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja stell mal eins rein


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ok. Hier eine schöne Rotfeder:l.Länge u. Gewicht.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35cm, 750g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27cm
350g


----------



## Svenno 02 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

24 cm 220g


----------



## Bobster (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28cm
390 g


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

23 cm 256 gramm


----------



## timy169 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

450 g 32 cm


----------



## Blinker Mann (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin,29cm 320g


----------



## theweste (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

30cm und 400g


----------



## miosga (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

26 cm bei 350 g


----------



## Barsch-Guru (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27,8 cm und 470 Gramm (sehr schöner Fisch!)


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> (sehr schöner Fisch!)




Danke, war auch ein schöner Drill an der Winckelpicker!

Aulösung morgen


----------



## Meteraal (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

22 cm und 300 g


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Danke, war auch ein schöner Drill an der Winckelpicker!
> 
> Aulösung morgen



Morgen erst, komm heute Abend ist auch noch zeit#h


----------



## silviomopp (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33 cm 430 gramm #c


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Morgen erst, komm heute Abend ist auch noch zeit#h




Würde ich gerne machen, aber wenn niemand ein neues Bild reinstell ist doch auch langweilig. Ich habe keine Lust laufend angeln zu gehn.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

lol....


----------



## timy169 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

kannst ruhig auflösen habe was gutes gefangen^^


----------



## Barsch-Guru (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust laufend angeln zu gehn.


 

Wenn der Smiley nicht wäre hätte ich einen Antrag bei einem Mod gestellt, um dich hier achtkannt aus dem Forum werfen zu lassen!


----------



## grazy04 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27,8 mit 320gr


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Wenn der Smiley nicht wäre hätte ich einen Antrag bei einem Mod gestellt, um dich hier achtkannt aus dem Forum werfen zu lassen!




Ich hoffe das war ein scherz^^|bigeyes, klar das meins auch ein scherz war ^^.|supergri

Soooo Auflösung: der Fisch wog 352g und maß 28,6cm
Gewinner:Blinker Mann war mit 29cm am nähsten dran bei cm und bei gewicht waren Dorsch888 und miosga mit 350g am nahsten.

ps:timy stell dein Bild rein:m.


----------



## Bobster (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich gewinn nie etwas und liege immer falsch #q

Los....

wer stellt was neues rein


----------



## Barsch-Guru (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich gewinn nie etwas und liege immer falsch #q
> 
> Los....
> 
> wer stellt was neues rein


 

Ich kann dich aber beruhigen, nen Preis kriegt man hier eh nicht wenn man richtig liegt!

Oder hast du so einen tollen Fang den du uns unbedingt zeigen möchtest?! Dann her damit!

Grüße Alex


----------



## Barsch-Guru (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das war ein scherz^^|bigeyes


 

Ich sag nur: "*Aufpassen!*"


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: "*Aufpassen!*"




Da bekommt man ja beinahe Angst .


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den (die) Gewinner!#h


----------



## timy169 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So ich werde dann mal ein Neues Bild reinmachen.
Ich möchte Größe und Gewicht wissen.

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=cimg0297icuc.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Squall_F (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67 cm, 5,8 kg


----------



## Dorbel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

52Cm 
5Pfund


----------



## fisherb00n (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68 cm und 6,1 kg


----------



## theweste (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66cm und 5,7kg


----------



## Bobster (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

3,465 Kg bei 71,3 cm


----------



## timy169 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ihr seid ja extrem nah dran:m:m:m


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55 cm 3 kg


----------



## GarstigerKot (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69,5cm und 7,3 kilo |bla:

mfg


----------



## fisherb00n (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



timy169 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja extrem nah dran:m:m:m




Die durchschnittliche Breite der Hand auf die Länge des Fisches verteilt.......|rolleyes....... * x²/y³ = Faden verloren|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## miosga (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71 cm und 16 Pfund


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64cm, 13 Pfund


----------



## =) Fisch =) (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

á 30 cm ??
so circa puh
keine Ahnung wie schwer hab no nie n platten gefischt
xD|wavey:


----------



## Meteraal (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72 cm und 5,8 kilo


----------



## Blinker Mann (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63cm 5,8kg


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66cm 6kg

Der Karpfen spezi hat wieder zugeschlagen:vik:. Schöner Fisch.


----------



## timy169 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ihr seid von dem richtigen gewicht noch weit weg,von der länge nur fehlen nur weniege zentimeter


----------



## fishcatcher99 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So, dann sag ich mal 79cm bei 18pfd!|rolleyes|bla:#h


----------



## timy169 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so da ich übers Wochenende angeln fahre gebe ich jetzt den Gewinner bekannt.
fishcatcher99 hats fast richtig geraten,der karpfen hatte 19 PF und war 76 cm lang.


----------



## Bobster (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

..wieder nix...#d


----------



## Svenno 02 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Bobster schrieb:


> ..wieder nix...#d



nächstes Mal#h


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mal sehn in 2 wochen habe ich wieder schöne fotos|supergri.
Bin schon gespannt was für ein fisch als nächstes kommt.


----------



## lorn (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

sry das bild ist schon sehr sehr alt. hab es auch nur noch zensiert gefunden... kA warum ich das ma so gemacht habe .

hätte gerne länge + köder


----------



## Squall_F (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie, Köder? Das Spielchen hier basiert doch auf Schätzungen, die man anhand des Bildes machen kann. Beim Köder kann man doch nur blind raten.

72 cm


----------



## miosga (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

75cm und als Köder Gummifisch


----------



## fishcatcher99 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

68cm / 5pfd! Auch wenn s hier eigentlich nicht hingehötr : Köder
4er Mepps!|wavey:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73 cm..

Jetzt gewinn ich


----------



## timy169 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 cm und 3 kilo,Köder war der gute alte Köderfisch


----------



## GarstigerKot (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69 cm 2680gramm und der köder war 3 maiskörnern|bla:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66cm
köfi


----------



## piZ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73cm und 2,75kg
Köder:Tieflaufender Wobbler


----------



## lorn (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mhm weiß nicht ob es am bild liegt aber ich geb mal einen tipp: der fisch war größer als bisher geschätzt und köder hat auch noch keiner


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok
86cm
popper


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71cm, Köder war ein Wobbler


----------



## theweste (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

85cm und gefangen wurd er auf Gummifisch


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

75 cm und Köder war Blinker


----------



## Meteraal (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

76 cm und köder war ein wobbler!!!


----------



## H3ndrik (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

83cm köder tauwurm #c


----------



## Blinker Mann (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

88 cm auf Blinker


----------



## fisherb00n (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

81cm und Brot...


----------



## silviomopp (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

89cm , Wurmbündel mit Fischfetzten...:m

...oder Harpune ?|kopfkrat


----------



## H3ndrik (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nee! direkt mit ner 9mm abgeballert..|muahah:natürlich SCHERZ


----------



## lorn (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

H3ndrik hat die richtige länge von 83cm erschätzt während piZ den richtigen köder angegeben hat.


----------



## Meteraal (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich hab aber auch wobbler getippt!!!


----------



## HEWAZA (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja aber zu spät...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> nee! direkt mit ner 9mm abgeballert..|muahah:natürlich SCHERZ



Hattest überhaupt schon mal ne 9mm in der Hand?|kopfkrat

1.) Mit ner Feuerwaffe auf die Wasseroberfläche zu schießen, dann auch noch schräg, führt dazu, dass die Kugel durch den Wasserwiderstand so weit abgebremst wird, dass sie nicht weit ins Wasser eindringen kann. Unter Wasser abgefeuert würde eine Person/ein Fisch in 2m entfernung schon sicher vor der Kugel sein, wenn diese in seine Richtung abgefeuert werden würde. Also an alle...wenn euch jemand mit ner Knarre verfolgt, immer schön zu den lieben Fischlis auf Tauchstation gehen!

2.) Angenommen du siehst mit deiner 9mm in der Hand wirkich nen Fisch und ziehlst auf ihn, drückst ab...dann nehmen wir mal an, dass die Kugel wirklich in treffen KÖNNTE, dann würdest du nie treffen, da durch das Wasser das Bild so getäuscht ist und du die Tiefe des Fisches gar nicht einschätzen kannst. Der Fisch steht immer tiefer, als es aussieht. Also auch nichts mit dem Treffen. Aber der zweite Punkt ist ja sowiso außer Kraft, da du ihn sowiso nicht treffen kannst.

Soviel von meiner Seite...:g


----------



## piZ (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so wie groß und wie schwer is der kollege hier:


----------



## silviomopp (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32 cm , 622 gramm #6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

26cm, 550g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35cm......

700g


----------



## miosga (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32cm lang und 500g schwer


----------



## GarstigerKot (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hattest überhaupt schon mal ne 9mm in der Hand?|kopfkrat
> 
> 1.) Mit ner Feuerwaffe auf die Wasseroberfläche zu schießen, dann auch noch schräg, führt dazu, dass die Kugel durch den Wasserwiderstand so weit abgebremst wird, dass sie nicht weit ins Wasser eindringen kann. Unter Wasser abgefeuert würde eine Person/ein Fisch in 2m entfernung schon sicher vor der Kugel sein, wenn diese in seine Richtung abgefeuert werden würde. Also an alle...wenn euch jemand mit ner Knarre verfolgt, immer schön zu den lieben Fischlis auf Tauchstation gehen!
> 
> ...




#u Gäähhnnnnnn klugschei..er *räusper* 29cm 510 gramm


----------



## yassin (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37cm, 0,7kg


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34 cm 650 gramm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> #u Gäähhnnnnnn klugschei..er *räusper*



Sorry, das weiß ich ja, aber das musste nun mal raus, wenn ich solche Beiträge lese...


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38 cm und 800 g


----------



## piZ (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



> 37cm, 0,7kg


war richtig von yassin


----------



## H3ndrik (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

adlerauge..du glaubst doch wohl nicht das es von mir ernst gemeint war??außerdem weiß ich das es nicht funz..da die kugel schon mit aufprall der wasseroberfläche zerplatzt..das habe ich mal bei RTL2 gesehen..da haben sie es getestet^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> adlerauge..du glaubst doch wohl nicht das es von mir ernst gemeint war??außerdem weiß ich das es nicht funz..da die kugel schon mit aufprall der wasseroberfläche zerplatzt..das habe ich mal bei RTL2 gesehen..da haben sie es getestet^^



War schon klar, dass das en Scherz war...
Aber meine Bemerkung musst ich einfach loswerden...


----------



## H3ndrik (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm^^ 35cm 0,7kg ?


----------



## H3ndrik (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

aaah schon zu späät


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

war auch net schwer-fisch war unter-aktuelle raubfischfänge- zu begutachten....


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

eben


----------



## H3ndrik (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

genau


----------



## timy169 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

was ist kommt bald ein neues Bild????????????


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich hoffe doch

|wavey:


----------



## David Kanal (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mahlzeit


Habe nur Gewicht des Fisches keine Länge .....


----------



## timy169 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

30 pf


----------



## Kotzi (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

16 kg


----------



## David Kanal (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Beide daneben ...#h


----------



## Backfire (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17.5kg


----------



## David Kanal (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Backfire schrieb:


> 17.5kg






Daneben #h


----------



## BöhserZwerg (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25 Pfund!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40 Pfund!|wavey:


----------



## David Kanal (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> 40 Pfund!|wavey:





#6  gelöst er hatte genau 40pfd,


----------



## David Kanal (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hab noch einen ....|wavey:


----------



## maxe-hh (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25 pfund


----------



## David Kanal (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



enorm schrieb:


> 25 pfund





#6Den Nagel aufn Kopf getroffen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



David Kanal schrieb:


> #6  gelöst er hatte genau 40pfd,




JUPPPIDUPPPIIIDUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## BöhserZwerg (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So..ist zwar kein Monster aber ne Schätzrunde wert...


----------



## bobbl (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55cm und 1.8 kg.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



bobbl schrieb:


> 55cm und 1.8 kg.



neien...


----------



## Tortugaf (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63,00cm u. 2,3kg

G. Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## silviomopp (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67 cm und exakt 2512 gramm


----------



## BöhserZwerg (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nein...aber ein Teil von einem Beitrag ,aller Beiträgen bis jetzt ,war richtig...


----------



## allrounder13 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57 cm und 2,050 kg


----------



## BöhserZwerg (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> 57 cm und 2,050 kg



Heiß Heiß Heiß!....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56cm 2000gr


----------



## theweste (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm und 2100g


----------



## miosga (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55,5 cm und 2.200g


----------



## Dorbel (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56 & 2070 ;-)


----------



## fishcatcher99 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60cm und 2800g!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48cm, 900g


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55 cm und 2100 g


----------



## BöhserZwerg (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Bisher alle relativ nah dran..aber noch nicht perfekt...ich löse mal auf:

55cm und 2,5 kg...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigWels schrieb:


> Bisher alle relativ nah dran..aber noch nicht perfekt...ich löse mal auf:
> 
> 55cm und 2,5 kg...



Ohh Gott...da war ich aber sehr weit weg...#c


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



BigWels schrieb:


> 55cm und 2,5 kg...




Year wenigstens stimmt die Länge jaaahuuu:m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hey,

es dürfen auch Bilder reingestellt werden, wenn man beim Schätzen nicht gewonnen hat!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schade das ich an diesem Pc nix hochladen kann. Nächste Woche bin ich wieder zuhause, dann gibts wieder frischen Fisch zum schätzen:vik:.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Es wird doch wohl irgend jemand ein Bild haben?#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Es dürfen Bilder reingestellt werden, auch wenn man nicht gewonnen hat.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Soo, ich stell dann man was rein...
Länge der Forelle bitte. Gewicht weiß ich gerade gar nicht mehr |supergri.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Genau 30cm.


----------



## Housecat (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich würde auch 36 cm schätzen :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40,5 cm


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

48 !...


----------



## fishcatcher99 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

52cm! Wie kann man die nur auf 30 schätzen- das were ja peinlich für den Fänger so eine Untermaßige hier rein zu stellen!:q:q:q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> 52cm! Wie kann man die nur auf 30 schätzen- das were ja peinlich für den Fänger so eine Untermaßige hier rein zu stellen!:q:q:q



Da könntest Recht haben. Bin jetzt halt mal nicht von ner vollgefressenen Zuchtforelle ausgegangen. Wobei sie beim zweiten Hinsehen irgendwie so aussieht...:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag mal 51 cm.#h


----------



## GarstigerKot (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Da könntest Recht haben. Bin jetzt halt mal nicht von ner vollgefressenen Zuchtforelle ausgegangen. Wobei sie beim zweiten Hinsehen irgendwie so aussieht...:q




|bigeyes das sieht man auch aufm ersten blick, allein die flossen :vich sag mal 43,5cm 

mfg


----------



## miosga (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53 cm


----------



## Mr. Tentakel (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Mmmhh... ich sag mal 44cm.

Gruß Mr. Tentakel


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Bär meldet sich zurück 

43 cm.

Perfektes Comeback


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Das ist eine dänische Put&Take Forelle, deswegen das mit der floße! 2 leute waren schon ganz nah dran.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösung?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Auflösung?



Würde ich langsam auch sagen...|kopfkrat

#6


----------



## Meteraal (1. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sag 54 cm


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösung: 48cm

pike/perch/zander is der gewinner!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hab nur ein sehr schlechtes Bild ! ... 
wenn einer ein beseres hat hat das natürlich vorrang !! 
bei meinem war es leider schon sehr dunkel !!
und das is ein handy pic !


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Haus rein. Wir leigen ehh alle sowas von daneben...ich zumindest


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Haus rein. Wir leigen ehh alle sowas von daneben...ich zumindest



Melde mich zum Dienst :m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Melde mich zum Dienst :m



Das du dich jetzt zu meinem Zitat hingezogen fühlst war ja wieder klar.|supergri - Wir beide sind schon die Könige, wenns drum geht, den schwachsinnigsten Tipp abzugeben...:m


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (2. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

na dann .. viel glück .. habs mal bisschen heller gemacht, dadurch wurde die quali allerdings noch schlechter !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

26cm....


----------



## silviomopp (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

24,5 cm


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32 cm


----------



## Bulldogge08 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

39cm denke ich


----------



## turm13 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

schwer zu sehen, 23 cm


----------



## grazy04 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sach ma 25,5cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34 cm


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

31 cm!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27cm und geile Quali


----------



## Meteraal (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33 cm


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

soll ich heute abend noch auflösen ? ham ja schon einige getippt ! bis auf 2 cm seit ihr drann xDD


----------



## Flynn (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Warte noch, 22 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25 cm


----------



## atze83 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

teste


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



atze83 schrieb:


> teste



Geile Schätzung...|gutenach|sagnix

Wann kommt die Auflösung?|kopfkrat


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ok .. also ...
Der Barsch hatte 29 cm ! 
gewonnen haben also : 
Adl3r4ug3, und Friedfisch-Spezi
Herzlichen glückwunsch !


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> ok .. also ...
> Der Barsch hatte 29 cm !
> gewonnen haben also :
> *Adl3r4ug3*, und Friedfisch-Spezi
> Herzlichen glückwunsch !



Geh mir fremd #d#d


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Geh mir fremd #d#d



Hahahahahaha|rotwerden

Das letzte mal sowas von daneben und jetzt gewonnen!!!!;+

Sorry Bär, dass ich fremd gehe!!!:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

glückwunsch den gewinnern!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (5. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|stolz:
Soll ich neues Foto reinmachen?


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (5. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ah sorry geht doch nicht bekomm kein bildchen aufn pc hochgeladen|uhoh:.


----------



## MikeJJ (5. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ist nur nen handy bild - schlechte quali sorry 
trotzdem nen schöner fisch ;-)








größe & gewicht ?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61 cm und 2432 gramm


----------



## Meteraal (5. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ähhm 56 cm bei1,75 kg!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

54cm 1,25kg


----------



## fishcatcher99 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53cm / 2,150Kg! |supergri Kenne diese grösse!|rolleyes


----------



## Kopfrute (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich würde sagen, 63cm und 2,6kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

50cm und genau 2kg.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63 cm und 2900 gr.


----------



## fisherb00n (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

59 cm und 1,35 kg


----------



## BigGamer (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

51 cm 1,4 kg


----------



## Flynn (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65 cm  / 2900 gramm


----------



## Angler95 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67cm 3050gramm


----------



## grazy04 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm , 2135gr


----------



## miosga (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55 cm bei 2.200 gramm


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

52 cm 2,111kg


----------



## silviomopp (7. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66 cm...2212 gramm


----------



## MikeJJ (7. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich werde mal lösen da gleich der erste post von Der_Baer_2008 sehr sehr dicht dran war ....   

sie hatte 2520g bei 62 cm


----------



## fishcatcher99 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Sorry das ihr erst den Link öffnen müsst! |wavey:


----------



## Stachelritter86 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32cm, 410g...


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37cm 550g


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (7. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34 und 550 gsieht man doch auf den ersten blick xDD ...


----------



## Meteraal (7. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36 cm und 830 gramm


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

35 cm und 450 gr.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Oh Nah drann = Meteraal!#h


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



MikeJJ schrieb:


> ich werde mal lösen da gleich der erste post von Der_Baer_2008 sehr sehr dicht dran war ....
> 
> sie hatte 2520g bei 62 cm




Geübtes Auge halt.

@ Adlerauge: Wie du mir, so ich dir! :vik:


----------



## miosga (7. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33 cm und 800 gramm


----------



## Kopfrute (7. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

36cm 770gramm


----------



## fishcatcher99 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Fridfisch Spezi war auch nah drann! noch näher sogar!|wavey:


----------



## Angler95 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

37cm 580gramm


----------



## fishcatcher99 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ Kalbarschspezi: Wie gesagt mach mich ruhig schlecht! Das war kein Standart Kücjenbrett,das war eins was mein Bruder gemacht hat ,der is nämlich Schreiner! Was sahste jetzt heä?

Ich hab dich so satt- du versaust alles -ich hab keinen Bock mehr von Vorn bis hinten nicht mehr!#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

@ all Sorry ! Stellt das nächste Bild rein ,mir ist die Lust an der ganzen Geschichte vergangen,ich lösch den mist jetz! Ihr müsst euch nicht mit mir rumärgern - ich bin ja laut Kaulbarschspezi nicht Qualifiziert genug hier für! Also viel Spass noch!#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Geübtes Auge halt.
> 
> @ Adlerauge: Wie du mir, so ich dir! :vik:



Tzz geübtes Auge......ich dich auch. 

Glückstreffer sage ich da. Purer Glückstreffer.:vik:

Sonst bist genau so schlecht wie ich.


----------



## silviomopp (8. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

auflösung ?? gibts die nicht  ?
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (9. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Schon wieder gewonnen:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



silviomopp schrieb:


> auflösung ?? gibts die nicht  ?
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



War doch schon...


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (14. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie wärs mal mit nem neuen Fisch?


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wenn du einen hast


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (14. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hier kommt er, mal wieder ein Barsch....:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32 cm


----------



## fishcatcher99 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28cm!


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34 cm


----------



## Blinker Mann (14. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

38cm,das wird es sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

24 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

27cm|kopfkrat


----------



## miosga (15. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

33 cm


----------



## Meteraal (15. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

eigentlich hätte ich ja 27 cm geschätzt, da es jedoch schon gepostet wurde sag ich 26 cm!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (15. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

32 cm !!!


----------



## H3ndrik (15. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

25cm !!!


----------



## Bulldogge08 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

29cm so im dreh


----------



## silviomopp (15. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

23,5 cm....#6


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Der Barsch hatte genau 33cm 
Gewinner: miosga

Glückwunsch


----------



## Svenno 02 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Och na na ja trotzdem 1 cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!


----------



## miosga (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

:vik::vik::vik:

Hab kein Bild, also kann ein anderer eines rein stellen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

glückwunsch


----------



## fishcatcher99 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hier : Ich möchte gern die grösse beider Barsche und das Gewicht nur von dem Grossen haben! Wer mir den Köder auch noch sagt bekommt Bonuspunkte!:g
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=2002&pictureid=16941


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Klein: 27cm
Groß: 37cm und 1,25kg


----------



## fishcatcher99 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wow! Vom Gewicht her und der schätzung bei dem kleinen Barsch schon ziemlich nah dran! Aaber nicht ganz und vorallem beim grösseren ist noch spielraum! Und worauf hab ich den gefangen???|kopfkrat:g#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

OK

Na auf Wobbler!


----------



## grazy04 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Wow! Vom Gewicht her und der schätzung bei dem kleinen Barsch schon ziemlich nah dran! Aaber nicht ganz und vorallem beim grösseren ist noch spielraum! Und worauf hab ich den gefangen???|kopfkrat:g#6



fehlt noch der Tag, Uhrzeit, Luftdruck achja und das Mittagessen des Abglers der 10min früher da war...........

41cm mit 1355gr


----------



## Svenno 02 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Kleiner Barsch: 26 cm
Großer Barsch: 39 cm 1300 g und gefangen auf Spinner


----------



## miosga (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

28 cm
46 cm 1.200g 
beide auf spinner


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Kleiner Barsch: 28cm
Großer Barsch: 43cm 1,1kg
Köder: Der gute alte tote Köderfisch


----------



## fishcatcher99 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

WoW F-S! Wie machste das????|kopfkrat

Alles richtig und zwar genau! #t#t#t
Sogar Köder!  Wie machste das ! Ich bin vol geschockt ,ich dachte das were unlösbar!:c:c:c


----------



## fishcatcher99 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ miosga: den kleinen haste richtig geschätzt!#h


----------



## miosga (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ Friedfisch-Spezi

#r


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (18. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|muahah: Ich bin unberechenbar!!!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (26. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat den keiner ein kleines bildchen mit nem fisch?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nöö. Im Moment nicht.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Fängt denn keiner mehr was?|kopfkrat

(...bei mir ists zu kalt...)


----------



## Meteraal (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

...scheinbar net =(
Ich selber auch net, bin ja auch Aalangler ;-)


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

vll habe ich etwas übermorgen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> vll habe ich etwas übermorgen



Dann viel Glück!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Er packt das schoon....

Sonst ist im moment nichts mit fisch#cAale beißen nich und die Barsche bocken rum...


----------



## GarstigerKot (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich geh erst wider am 16märz angeln|uhoh: aber wenns was zum schätzen gibt..ich schätz mit#6

mfg


----------



## Svenno 02 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*








Genau, ich habe es geschafft, gesucht wird die Länge , Auflösung morgen oder übermorgen


----------



## Meteraal (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätz mal 73 cm!!


----------



## theundertaker (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nenee, der is 78 cm...das sieht doch n Blinder =))


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

im Moment noch alles falsch also lasse ich weiterlaufen


----------



## GarstigerKot (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

männer männer der hat aufm kop 80!!!!|bla:

mfg


----------



## allrounderab (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

gut aufgenomen oder groß daher sage ich 85 cm und 59 cm


----------



## grazy04 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sach ma 71,2cm


----------



## bobbl (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

63 cm.


----------



## atja93 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*





also des ist mein kollega, der nicht erkannt werden will weis aber nicht warum
des ist ein schuppi un jetzt ratet mal xD wie groß un wie schwer

hier der karpfen nochmal aber im kescher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



file://C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\walter\Eigene Dateien\Eigene Bilder\d. wowa mit karp.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm,sehe keinen schuppi....


----------



## Meteraal (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sehe auch keinen Schuppi.... 
Außerdem ist das Bild von Svenno noch aktuell, deswegen sollten nächst genannte Schätzungen sich auf das Dorsch-Bild beziehen!

@ atja 93  du kannst den Dorsch von der Vorseite ja richtig tippen und dann den Karpfen hier zum Schätzen einfügen ;-)


----------



## atja93 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja okay, weis aber nicht warum bei mir kein bild angezeigt wird (komisch) naja ok, 
also ma ganz logisch denken  der mann ist ca 180cm der fisch ist 1/3 von dem mann also rechnen wir 180cm:3x1 = 60cm ist der fisch ungefähr ::d un so ca 4-5kg schwer


----------



## Blinker Mann (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dorsch, länge 68 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Heute Abend löse ich auf, sind schon gute Schätzungen dabei


----------



## Mordendyk (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

würde auf 45-50 tippen. er hält den fisch ja auch noch etwas nach vorne


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66cm|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

67cm!


----------



## grazy04 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Heute Abend löse ich auf, sind schon gute Schätzungen dabei




und ? :q


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



grazy04 schrieb:


> und ? :q



Ja nu ! Ich hätte lieber heute Nacht sagen sollen:q, na ja

der Dorsch hatte sagenhafte 65,5 cm, und ja ich abe ein bisschen getrickst sodass viele sich ganz schön verschätzt haben!#h:vik:


----------



## atja93 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wie groß bist du ungefähr ?? aber ich hatte mit dieser formel schon ein bissla recht oder??


----------



## macmarco (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> der Dorsch hatte sagenhafte 65,5 cm, und ja ich abe ein bisschen getrickst sodass viele sich ganz schön verschätzt haben!#h:vik:


Ja neeeist klar.. Das seh ich ja jetzt erst.. den Südländern kannst du das erzählen aber uns Küstenkindern doch net... hätt auch so auf die Größe getippt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Ja nu ! Ich hätte lieber heute Nacht sagen sollen:q, na ja
> 
> der Dorsch hatte sagenhafte 65,5 cm, und ja ich abe ein bisschen getrickst sodass viele sich ganz schön verschätzt haben!#h:vik:


 

uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, dann bin ich ja mit meinen Tip 67cm gar nicht schlecht gewesen|rolleyes


Guten Rutsch Euch allen!!!#h


Stefan#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, dann bin ich ja mit meinen Tip 67cm gar nicht schlecht gewesen|rolleyes



Aber nicht der Beste...:vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wünsche allen ein guten Rutsch ins Neue.


----------



## Svenno 02 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Aber nicht der Beste...:vik:



Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!#6:vik:



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Wünsche allen ein guten Rutsch ins Neue.




Ebenso#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Ebenso#h



Joa, da schließe ich mich doch gleich an!

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2010 an alle!#g


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Leider das Bild verpasst.

wünsche ebenso allein einen guten rutsch in neue !


----------



## Rutenknicker (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

...und ich hoffe ihr hattet alle einen guten rutsch, auch wenn ich es zu spät wünsche... .
Aber besser zuspät als garnicht, oder??


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo Jungs,

Einer von euch hatte mal hier geschrieben, dass er irgendsowas mit Praktikumsberichten oder so gemacht oder studiert hat.

Wäre nett wenn er sich mal melden würde


----------



## atja93 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*


----------



## Meteraal (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



atja93 schrieb:


>


 

;+;+;+;+


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

87 cm und 8,5 Kilo auf Mais


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich glaube eher 60 cm 3 kg auf Wobbler


----------



## schwallinsall (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Anhang anzeigen 126512


----------



## fishcatcher99 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Okey der Waller dürfte vllt 1.10m und 10 Kg haben |uhoh: Gefangen auf ... KöFi |wavey:


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

na das war bestimmt ne schöne sauerei im auto xDD ... 
denke eher an 
125 cm und 15 kg


----------



## rias_1 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich glaube doch mal, dass der Waller 135cm und ein Gewicht von 40 Pfund haben könnte. Wie schauts aus? :vik:


----------



## miosga (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

130 cm bei 17,5 kg gefangen auf köfi.


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,30 m und 33 pfund gefangen auf köderfisch


----------



## Matt Hayes (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Würde mal sagen, an die 1,15m, 17kg, und gefangen auf KöFi.

Grüße


----------



## teddy88 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich sage 1.40 und ca 40 Pfund


----------



## Meteraal (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

112 cm bei 13 kg!!


----------



## schwallinsall (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

155cm_gewicht kein plan
reingefallen auf squirrel 79 deep von illex


----------



## angler4711 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wer macht ein neues?


----------



## GarstigerKot (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|muahah: größe und gewicht bitte

mfg


----------



## big-esox (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätze mal 11cm und 60g


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Wer macht ein neues?



Das andere wurde doch noch gar nicht aufgelöst!#c

ansonsten

9 cm 50 g


----------



## miosga (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ Svenno 02

steht ein paar beiträge weiter oben: 155 cm
damit hat wohl teddy88 gewonnen

...und zum Mini-Barsch
ich sage der hat 8 cm und wiegt 40g


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40 Gramm.

Und mit Bleikopf 54 Gramm.:q


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



miosga schrieb:


> @ Svenno 02
> 
> steht ein paar beiträge weiter oben: 155 cm
> damit hat wohl teddy88 gewonnen
> ...



Alles klar ok, mal wieder übersehen!:m:vik:


----------



## yassin (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12cm :g


----------



## fishcatcher99 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Oooooh das arme Bärschlein #t  Also als gutgenährter Babybarsch hatt der 7cm und 23 g |bla::q


----------



## Meteraal (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

13 cm und 36 g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10cm, 33g|kopfkrat


----------



## milos2009 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

13 cm

47 g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

12cm
15g


----------



## GarstigerKot (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hallo, ich löse gleich wenn ich auf de firma bin #6

mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

man,hast du nen langen Arbeitsweg...


----------



## Moe (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11,5 cm , 23 Gramm


----------



## angler4711 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze 125mm und 32gramm


----------



## Meteraal (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> man,hast du nen langen Arbeitsweg...


 
er wurde vom Schneesturm erfasst...:q:q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Meteraal schrieb:


> er wurde vom Schneesturm erfasst...:q:q



#6 :q:q:q

10,5 cm 77 gr


----------



## Ralle25 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

oder die riesenbarsch hat rache genommen:vik:

also der hat 6,4cm     



und nach dem gewicht zu fragen und es selber nicht zu wissen ist auch so ne sache (du wirst ihn kaum gewogen haben)|uhoh:


----------



## GarstigerKot (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

|muahah:|good:|muahah:

ja gwogen hab ich ihn nicht  aber er hatte 9cm also gewinner ist der svenno...
das war auch mehr nen spaß mit dem gewicht:q

mfg


----------



## milos2009 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So dann stelle ich mal was rein :

Bitte Größe und Gewicht 

Viel Glück


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56 cm und 1750 gr.#h


#h#h


----------



## annas88p (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53 cm und 1470 gramm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

50 cm und 1345 gramm


----------



## Meteraal (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

47 cm und 950 gramm schätze ich!


----------



## angler4711 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

62cm und 1450gramm.

|rolleyes


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

51 cm und 1550 g


----------



## Moe (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57cm
1250g


----------



## milos2009 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich  gebe euch ein Tipp den Hecht habe ich mit genommen und

Mindestmaß : 55 cm also drunter braucht ihr nicht mehr anzgeben


----------



## Meister (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56 cm / 1280 g


----------



## Meteraal (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann schätz ich mal 58 cm ind 1,15 kg!  ;-)


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm / 1222gr  #h


----------



## miosga (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

57 cm bei 1.900 gramm


----------



## big-esox (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm bei1867g


----------



## milos2009 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Morgen kommt Auflösung


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> |muahah:|good:|muahah:
> 
> ja gwogen hab ich ihn nicht  aber er hatte 9cm also gewinner ist der svenno...
> das war auch mehr nen spaß mit dem gewicht:q
> ...



yes, der Auftakt 2010 ist gemacht!#6:vik:

Zum Fisch 55,5 cm und 1,2 kg


----------



## milos2009 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So hier ist die Auflösung :


Keiner hat richtig getippt aber am nähsten dran war und so mit Sieger ist, ist 

"Angler4711"

Zum Fisch er ist 61cm lang und wiegt 1775g

:vik:


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@Angler4711
Glückwunsch!:m
Hau mal ein neues bild rein


----------



## angler4711 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Geil, das erste mal gewonnen!

:vik::q:vik::q:vik::q


Neues Bild kommt noch, muss erstmal eins suchen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

na dann GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angler4711 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin, Moin!

Hier ist das neue Bild


http://

 


Einmal größe und gewicht bitte, die Auflösung ist am Dienstag gegen 20 Uhr.



Viel spaß beim schätzen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

76 cm, 2,6kg


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

69 cm und 2900 gr.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## BigGamer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

61 cm 2,1 kg

echt fies ohne Vergleichsgröße...


----------



## Sterni01 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

86 cm / 5,8 kg

(genau wie mein letzter) :q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

79 cm und 4,5 kilo


----------



## Meteraal (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

83 cm bei 4,6 kg


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

77cm und 4,65kg


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

84 cm bei mind. 4 kg


----------



## fishcatcher99 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sach 88cm / 4,5 Kg!


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

65 cm und 2 kg


----------



## BöhserZwerg (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66cm und 2.5kg


----------



## BöhserZwerg (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Ich sach 88cm / 4,5 Kg!




Geiler Spruch mit den Killerspielen.Stimmt ja auch#6


----------



## Bernd Demmert (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

76 cm , 4,9 kg


----------



## erT (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

66cm, 2,8 kg


----------



## Moe (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71 cm   und  2650g


----------



## milos2009 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

78 cm und 3,8 kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

74 cm und 3,5 kg


----------



## angelpfeife (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

82cm bei 4.1kg


----------



## cren (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

77cm und 4,2kg


----------



## miosga (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

90 cm bei 4.500 gramm


----------



## angler4711 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Moin, Moin!


Bin gezwungen das rätzel zu lösen, denn der ... hat die richtige länge geschätzt.
Mit seinen gewicht lagen fast alle daneben.



Das ergebniss ist 82cm und 5300gramm, gebe zu es war nicht leicht.


Der Gewinner ist


                           angelpfeife!



Meinen glückwunsch! 
#6


----------



## angelpfeife (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Vielen Dank:m. Naja das Gewicht hat nicht wirklich gestimmt|peinlich.
Ich habe leider kein Bild zu verfügung, da mein PC gestorben ist und aufm Laptop keine drauf sind...:c
Es muss also ein andrer ein Bild einstellen.


----------



## milos2009 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH



------------------------------------------------------------
Gib einem Hungernden nicht einen Fisch,
schenk ihm deine Angel.


----------



## milos2009 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Soll ich nochmal eins Reinstellen ?

Nur wenn ihr wollt ?

Petri ....


_______________
Gib einem Hungernden nicht einen Fisch,
schenk ihm deine Angel.


----------



## Ingmarhunter (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dumme Frage, wie bekomme ich meine Bilder ins board? einfach kopiren?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da hochladen und dann den Link für Forums (Achtung es gibt 2 und nur einer funktioniert!) in deinen Beitrag kopieren.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja wie siehtz aus ... will keiner mehr seine kapitaalen Fänge zum schätzen freigeben ??? :m


----------



## Sterni01 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann schätzt doch mal den Hecht, den ich hier auf Händen trage !!!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Okey , dann sag ich mal 1.17 bei 19 pfd  ( Kann sein das ich mich schwer verschätze , denn ich hatte noch nie das Glück nene vernünftigen Hecht zu landen !


----------



## angler4711 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

124cm und 8975 gramm!

|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

109cm 17pfd


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

113 cm 23 pfd


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

120 cm und 11,7 kilo


----------



## Moe (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,24m 12200g


----------



## milos2009 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1,18 cm

und 19,6 Pfund


----------



## erT (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

der ist genau 1193mm lang und 10117g schwer. den hatte ich nämlich auch schon mal gefangen


----------



## fishcatcher99 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Achso , der Hecht der 1m 19 cm und 3mm lang is wiegt nur 1Kg und 17 g ... Respekt!


----------



## Meteraal (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag 106 cm und 8,6 kg


----------



## erT (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Achso , der Hecht der 1m 19 cm und 3mm lang is wiegt nur 1Kg und 17 g ... Respekt!



|kopfkrat


...danke


----------



## miosga (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

105 cm bei genau 10.000 gramm


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich streue mal was ein:
Wie alt ist wohl das Wollknäuel?

Die Jungs vom Stammtisch: Pssst!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wollten wir nicht immer warten bis eins aufgelöst worden ist ? -.-


----------



## Sterni01 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann werde ich es mal auflösen !



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> 113 cm 23 pfd



Du warst am besten ! #6

Der Hecht war 112 m lang und wog 22 Pfund....

Gratulation ! :vik:


----------



## milos2009 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Das Wollknäuel schätze ich mal auf 

1 Jahr und 8 monate


----------



## fishcatcher99 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jaa ich sag mal 9 Monate ( sieht noch ziemlich Jung aus der Kerl |supergri) Is aber nich soo mein Fachgebiet , Hunde beissen bei uns immer sehr schlecht .... wenn man sie genaug reitzt dann aber oft ziemlich agressiv ! :c|bigeyes:q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1 Jahr und 6 Monate


----------



## big-esox (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

1 jahr 6 monate


----------



## firemirl (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

180 Tage / 6 Monate


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

8,5 monate


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich streue mal was ein:
> Wie alt ist wohl das Wollknäuel?
> 
> Die Jungs vom Stammtisch: Pssst!



Ist der Süß! Ich schätze mal 1 Jahr und 3 Monate jung!


----------



## Wilddieb (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

4,5 monate


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich lös mal auf!
Der Kleine ist 16 Jahre und 4 Wochen alt. 
#6


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich lös mal auf!
> Der Kleine ist 16 Jahre und 4 Wochen alt.
> #6




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## angelpfeife (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Nee oder? Der is ja mal richtig knuffig:q:q:k


----------



## Sterni01 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ui ... ! 
Was für ein chicker OPA ! ;-)


----------



## milos2009 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

16 Jahre ????

Man siehts an den Beiträgen keiner hat über 2 Jahre getippt.

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

16 Jahre = 112 Menschenjahre #6 RESPEKT vor dem Besitzer der ihn wie man es sieht sehr gut pflegt weil ein Hund mit 16 Jahren haben ich noch nie so gesehen ;


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja Ja, der Johannes Heesters unter den Hunden...

... wobei der Hund eindeutig knuddeliger aussieht als der alte Jopi...:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Danke für die Blumen! Werd´s dem Kuschelmonster gleich ausrichten!
|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen! Werd´s dem Kuschelmonster gleich ausrichten!
> |wavey:



Am Anfang habe ich noch an 8 Jahre gedacht, habs dann aber wieder gelöscht, da alle anderen so kleine Altersangaben gepostet haben. Grrrr...

Hätt ichs blos gelassen!|gr:

Egal:q...

Echt ein süüüüüüüüüüüüßer Hund!|wavey:


----------



## Karpfenjäger88 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

7,5 Kg 78 cm


----------



## milos2009 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Karpfenjäger88 schrieb:


> 7,5 Kg 78 cm


 
aber maßig-oder|kopfkrat:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösung???


----------



## miosga (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hat jemand ein neues Foto zum schätzen? |wavey:


----------



## fishcatcher99 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Klaa doch ...  ( Grösse und Gewicht bitte )


----------



## Sterni01 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

60cm 2 kg|kopfkrat


----------



## Meteraal (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

53 cm und 1,2 kg


----------



## fishcatcher99 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja nicht schlecht Meteraal ! Genau richtig mit Gewicht und Länge !  Wie hastn das hinbekommen ? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes  Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## angler4711 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie richtig, das ging ja schnell!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wenn das so weiter geht, dann verlangen wir jetzt aufs Gramm genau schätzen...:q


----------



## Meteraal (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Muhahahaha

Das is ja mal goil!
Ich überlasse jemand anderem hier die Ehre ein neues Bild zum schätzen einzufügen.


----------



## VolvoPeter (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*







bin mal ein bischen unfähr, keine grosse Vergleichsmöglichkeit !


----------



## Sterni01 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

17 kg 135cm


----------



## VolvoPeter (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Gewichtmässig ganz falsch , Länge nicht so riesig !|uhoh:
Länge und Gewicht passen garnicht zusammen !|kopfkrat


----------



## Moe (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

30kg :vik: 1,21m|kopfkrat


----------



## VolvoPeter (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Gewicht stimmt#6, Länge ein Zahlendreher |kopfkrat, also 112cm !#a#v


----------



## Moe (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja, das 30kg stimmt, war mir klar. steht ja unter dem bild in deiner Profil-Gallerie...
Hab leider kein Bild hier zur Verfügung. 
Muss der nächste eins online stellen..


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich mache mal ein anderes Rätsel.

Was denkt ihr , wann ist mein Avaterbild entstanden, in welchem Monat?

Sollte nicht schwer sein


----------



## Kampflaus (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hm 9. Monat?^^
(September)


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

leider nein^^


----------



## Kampflaus (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

August?


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

, ich lass es mal gelten, hast beides ja schon gesagt!
Das war das letzte Augustwochenende


----------



## Kampflaus (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hehe ok dann bin ich dran

gewicht bitte^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

11 Kilo.


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmm ok, ich denke 35 pfd


----------



## Kampflaus (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

weniger^^


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

darf man mehr als einen Tipp abgeben?


----------



## big-esox (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

9 kilo


----------



## Kampflaus (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

joa mach ruhig. Eure ersten Tipps waren eh falsch...

unter 11Kg jedenfalls

@ big-esox: nop auch nicht


----------



## Meteraal (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich schätze 7.6 kg!!!


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

9 kg dann mal=)


----------



## Kampflaus (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nop
bisher alle falsch. Könnt nochmal ran!


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10 kg ich erhöhe


----------



## Kampflaus (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

auch nicht 

Ist eine Kommazahl!


----------



## olds (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

alloha! 
Laus? Den haste doch erst im Frühling letzes Jahr gepostet!?
Dann mal schnell im forum gewühlt!:vik:
#6|wavey:


----------



## Kampflaus (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hmpf echt?

mensch was du wieder weißt^^


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10,45 kg


----------



## angler4711 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6,8 kg und 73 cm.


----------



## Kampflaus (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

svenno ist sehr sehr dicht dran :-D


----------



## fishcatcher99 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Dann sach ich ma 11 Kg :vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ist falsch er meinteja unter 11 kg, dann sag ich mal 10,3568


----------



## Meteraal (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

10,8 kg


----------



## big-esox (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ich schätz mal 10.5kg


----------



## Kampflaus (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> ist falsch er meinteja unter 11 kg, dann sag ich mal 10,3568



joa lass ich mal so gelten^^

der Karpfen hatte rund 10,4kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Kampflaus schrieb:


> joa lass ich mal so gelten^^
> 
> der Karpfen hatte rund 10,4kg



Jabadabadu

gerundet und dann hab ich es:vik: .

Es kann jemand anderes weiter machen, habe hier nichts


----------



## bbalex1 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie viel wiegt der Karpfen ????


----------



## fishcatcher99 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

eh welcher denn ? |bigeyes


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wie meinst du das?|kopfkrat


----------



## fishcatcher99 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

egal , ich war etwas verwirrt ... glaub ich  :q |kopfkrat


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Da ich kein bild hab auf meinem pc nehme ich einen aus dem i-net ok wie viel wiegt der karpfen


----------



## Mr Fangnix (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

15.5 kilo?


----------



## Zander98 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

40 Pfund ??


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nein mehr


----------



## Zander98 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

55 Pfund ?


----------



## fishcatcher99 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Oh ha das is n ganz schöner Klooos ! |bigeyes

ey ich sach ma 32 pfd !|wavey:


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nein mehr


----------



## angler4711 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

26,35kg


----------



## Meteraal (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58 Pfund


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ne noch mehr


----------



## Zander98 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 Pfund ?


----------



## fishcatcher99 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

64 pfund


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Zander98 schrieb:


> 70 Pfund ?


Knapp


----------



## angler4711 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

34 kg.


----------



## Zander98 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71 Pfund ?


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

nein klein bissl mehr


----------



## Zander98 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

71,5 pfund


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

73 Pfund?


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

^^ ne


----------



## Meteraal (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

72 Pfund


----------



## Zander98 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

75 pfund und 370 gramm


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

 nein


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Zander98 schrieb:


> 75 pfund und 370 gramm


RICHTIG du hast nachgeschaut stimmts


----------



## Meteraal (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

dann 74 Pfund


----------



## Zander98 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Jaa ^^ Karpfen Rekord


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

 joa


----------



## Zander98 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Soll ich jetzt ein Foto hochladen ?


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

zander mach du weiter


----------



## Meteraal (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

so nächstes Foto....^^


----------



## Zander98 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Wie lade ich denn was hoch ?


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

gehz in den ordner wo du das bild hast und ziehe es hier rein


----------



## Zander98 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

?????


----------



## Zander98 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Geht nich


----------



## Meteraal (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

21 kg^^


----------



## Zander98 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

RIchtig ^^


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

egal wir raten so ohne bild ^^ ich sag 10,2kg


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ehct 21 kg ??


----------



## Meteraal (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ja schau dir doch mal den Pfad an....


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

och mensch, steht doch schon im beitrag von zander drin... 21 kg, wie meteraal schon sagte.......
Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Zander98 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ja Lachsrekord steht da


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Lol


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

wer ist der nächste?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Um wieviel Uhr wurde dieses Foto geschossen?


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

ehm 21 uhr


----------



## Meteraal (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

irgendwann im Herbst... ich schätze 19:30!


----------



## Zander98 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6 uhr


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

vllt 16.53^^


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

5 uhr 30


----------



## bbalex1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

6.30 morgens


----------



## Meteraal (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Es ist auf jeden Fall ein Sonnenuntergang...


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich glaube eher ein Sonnenaufgang, schätze mal 7:30 uhr


----------



## kallebo08 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

7 Uhr morgens


----------



## Schleien_Lover (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

20.00 Uhr


----------



## allrounderab (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

das sind keine blätter mehr an den bäumen wen ich das richtig sehe,denke sonnenuntergang im novemer oder dezember,ich sage mal 16:43


----------



## Meteraal (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher ein Sonnenaufgang, schätze mal 7:30 uhr


 
Glaub mir, es ist ein Sonnenuntergang! 

Kleiner Tipp: Schau mal in seine Fotoalben...


----------



## miosga (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

18.30 Uhr


----------



## VolvoPeter (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

das war mit dem Hinweis jetzt leicht :
Sonnenuntergang am Main 22,02 Uhr !:m


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Glaub mir, es ist ein Sonnenuntergang!
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: Schau mal in seine Fotoalben...



Hmm , na gut , man kann sich da schnell täuschen|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

mal schups...|rolleyes


----------



## Meteraal (4. März 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Auflösung wäre toll...


----------



## paul hucho (4. März 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

23kg!


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



paul hucho schrieb:


> 23kg!




Hääää??!|kopfkrat:m

Wie jetzt also ich weiß nicht ob der Untergang so schwer war


----------



## paul hucho (4. März 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Hääää??!|kopfkrat:m
> 
> Wie jetzt also ich weiß nicht ob der Untergang so schwer war






#d#d#d Hab ich übersehn.|supergri War immernoch beim dickem Karpfen.

19.48 war der Untergang.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Oh, tut mir Leid  Ich wollte noch ein paar Schätzungen abwarten, aber dann hat keienr mehr geschätzt 

Der SonnenUNTERgang war um 16 Uhr 37.

Gewinner ist alsooooo allrounderab !

Es war übrigens nicht am Main, sondern an der Nidda


----------



## GarstigerKot (24. März 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

leute ich hab was gefangen...schon am 16.03:g
bin noch aufer maloche, aber wenn ich gleich zuhause bin lad ich es hoch:m

mfg christian


----------



## GarstigerKot (25. März 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hallo,

größe + gewicht bitte....war meine erste dieses jahr:l


----------



## pulse78 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

56cm, 2,0kg


----------



## milos2009 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

So war zum 3 . Mal in diesem Jahr los und heute gabs was.

Mein erster dickerer KArpfen in diesem Jahr |stolz:

Gewicht und Größe #6

Lade euch mal 2 Fotos hoch : nicht erschrecken das in der Küche war ein zufalls Foto meines Vaters das ich cool finde:


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Meine Güte, was für ne Kugel, Petri!

Ich sage mal 56 cm und 8 Pfund


----------



## Troutcarp (3. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

70 cm, 16 Pfund ;+
:vik:


----------



## milos2009 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Danke dir Svenno 

Kommt weiter raten


----------



## Meteraal (3. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Ich sag mal 64 cm und 5,2 kg.


----------



## flasha (3. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> größe + gewicht bitte....war meine erste dieses jahr:l



55cm 4 Pfund




milos2009 schrieb:


> So war zum 3 . Mal in diesem Jahr los und heute  gabs was.
> 
> Mein erster dickerer KArpfen in diesem Jahr |stolz:
> 
> ...



69cm
15,4 Pfund

:vik:


----------



## fishcatcher99 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Hi ,
Erstma dickes Petri @ milos ! Schöner Carp ! #6

Ich schätz ma 76cm   &   21pfd 

gruss und frohe Ostern ! |wavey:


----------



## milos2009 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

@ Troutcarp : DU BIST DER SIEGER:

Er ist 70,8 cm lang und wiegt (Und das richtige GEwicht liegt bei)

16,3 Pfund

@ flasha , habs in den Thread extra falsch hingeschrieben weil ich ein paar Leute veräppeln wollte :vik:

TROUTCARP   HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH

DER NÄCHSTE FISCH KOMMT VON DIR :vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Glückwunsch


----------



## Troutcarp (4. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Na dann mal viel Erfolg:vik:



Sorry hab grad keine vernünftigen Bilder drauf.
Nächste mal kommen bessere !


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (4. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

41 cm und so 1 kg ?


----------



## milos2009 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

43 cm und 1,8 kg


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

45 cm und 1,2 kg


----------



## Meteraal (5. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

54 cm und 1,3 kg...


----------



## fishcatcher99 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

58cm / 2 KG |wavey:


----------



## GarstigerKot (6. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

hallo,
da nur 2 leute auf die forelle getipt haben...sag ich mal die maße 54,5 cm 1900 gramm, gewonnen hat flasha 
...
mfg


----------



## Troutcarp (6. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Also die Länge stimmt ja schonmal ...
39 cm hatte sie ca.
Das Gewicht stimmt aber noch nicht.
Also weiter schätzen:vik:|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

900 gr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

600 gr.


#h#h#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*



Troutcarp schrieb:


> Also die Länge stimmt ja schonmal ...
> 39 cm hatte sie ca.
> Das Gewicht stimmt aber noch nicht.
> Also weiter schätzen:vik:|wavey:


 

Auflösung|kopfkrat


----------



## GuidoOo (22. April 2010)

*AW: Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt !*

Bin ich auch mal für. oder wer anderes macht einfach mal spontan weiter.


----------

